# Photos of your pipes



## IHT

lets see what ya got?

here's a few of mine, cuz i can only find a few photos right now.

first one is a Savinelli sandblasted poker with a clear stem.
next is the Mastro de Paja semi-rusticated horn i talked about in a previous post.
another photo of the same mastro de paja horn, while raking leaves.
last one is a Stanwell, sandblasted, straight stem, tiny little nose-warmer. i bought it for my dad, along with another stanwell i have someplace, but have since brought it back home after he died (he only used it a couple of times - and we had the same tobacco).


----------



## IHT

my wife and her "organization skills" with this computer, i can't find any photos i know i've taken... jeez.

heres one that has my son blowing into it.
it is another Mastro de Paja horn, smooth, with a cumberland stem.
in the background of the photo, you can see another Stanwell, and the other Mastro de Paja on the table, about to be cleaned.

found another of this pipe. while i was smoking it on a break in germany.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Let's hope he takes after his mama though or else he'll be bald before he hits high school. Although the glowing red eyes would be a cool thing to have though LOL


Great pics Greg!

XXX


----------



## croatan

Cool idea, IHT. I have a bunch of pipes, most of which I don't have pictures of (yet). Here are a few of my Petersons:





I'll take pictures of some of my others and post there here later.


----------



## IHT

i just took a few other photos, will try to upload them later. i have about 4 different meerschaums as well, and i have 2 Stanwells at work (the ones i bought for my dad) that i need to bring home.


----------



## madurofan

A few from the american carvers. More to come.....


----------



## Nely

Just an ignorant question from someone who knows nothing about pipes: Why do you need so many pipes? Or is it just because they are cool and beautiful and you want to have different pretty pipes? 
I'll be watching these forum closely, I have been thinking of something to do with my cuban cigar scraps.


----------



## croatan

Nely said:


> Just an ignorant question from someone who knows nothing about pipes: Why do you need so many pipes? Or is it just because they are cool and beautiful and you want to have different pretty pipes?
> I'll be watching these forum closely, I have been thinking of something to do with my cuban cigar scraps.


 It's a good practice to rotate pipes so that they don't get too hot and often people will designate certain pipes for certain types of tobacco, that way the flavors don't meld.

Plus, like anything else, it's a fun hobby and they're great to collect.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Also, from someone who has never smoked a pipe before..... do Cuban Cigar clippings and ends and stuff taste any good in a pipe? Do you inhale? 

Sorry, I know it sounds dumb but I know absolutely zilch about pipes.

Where should I start if I was wanting to get into pipes?

Sorry for the FAQ lol

XXX


----------



## THE OX

Well I dont inhale and I think most ppl do not. I have a buddy that does cut cigars up and smoke them. McClellans makes a cigar blend for pipes. I would start out with a simple Dr.Grabow. They are pre smoked and do not need breaking in. And they are easy on your wallet.(I bought them for as little as 14 bucks before.) I now smoke a Savinelli second I picked up for 30 bucks at my local shop. Pipe smoking does take practice as far as packing and dealing with the occasional re-light. So dont get frustrated at first. You can find all sorts of pipe and pipe tobacco deals online so good luck. :u


----------



## floydp

Oh great another obsession, gee thanks just what I need. 

I've smoked a pipe for years off and on. I'd guess my elcheapo Dr. Grabow is probably 20 years old. I've been looking at seconds for some time now. If I can stop either me or Anita from buying cigars I'd get another. LOL

Geeze almost forgot, great pics guys.


----------



## Syvman

floydp said:


> Oh great another obsession, gee thanks just what I need...


That's exactly what I was thinking. Is there some way I can make sure I NEVER read this thread again? My wallet can't handle another hobby/habit/obsession/compulsion!


----------



## AAlmeter

Ohhhhh......like my briar or clay pipe.....I completely misunderstood this thread.


----------



## D. Generate

Here's a picture I, uh, found.


----------



## madurofan

Some Italian pipes. More to follow.....Followed


----------



## cigartexan

D. Generate said:


> Here's a picture I, uh, found.


HeHe :w


----------



## rumballs

Bottom two are ones my dad used to smoke. Top one is a Ronson I bought in Italy.
I really know nothing about pipes though, have only rarely smoked them.


----------



## DrStrangelove

I'd like to post a picture of my pipe but I seem to have lost it along with my tobacco and pipe tool?!? Oh well... these things happen :al 

I'm hoping to get a peterson irish army model so maybe I'll be able to post a picture sooner than later.


----------



## Don Fernando

here's a picture of a meerschaum i recently bought.

some people probably find it 'hokey' or 'cheesy', but i think it's cool.

my wife tells me i look like a pirate when i'm smoking it.

YARRRR!


----------



## croatan

celticgent said:


> here's a picture of a meerschaum i recently bought.
> 
> some people probably find it 'hokey' or 'cheesy', but i think it's cool.
> 
> my wife tells me i look like a pirate when i'm smoking it.
> 
> YARRRR!


 That's a bit frightening, gent. Reminds me of those jesters pipes one sees at head shops :w


----------



## Don Fernando

oh, please don't say that!

you know what's orange and yellow and looks good on a hippie?




fire.


----------



## D. Generate

celticgent said:


> oh, please don't say that!
> 
> you know what's orange and yellow and looks good on a hippie?
> 
> fire.


:r :r


----------



## ComicBookFreak

D. Generate said:


> Here's a picture I, uh, found.


Hehe. Was it empty when you ,uh,found it ? :r

CBF :w


----------



## horrorview

D. Generate said:


> Here's a picture I, uh, found.


Hehehe, that's the only kind of pipe I've ever owned,too, Dale. :r


----------



## Nooner

Just a teaser, but I found a really gorgeous Erik Nørding rusticated freehand at a little shop in Austin... I'll post pics when I get home to Houston.


----------



## Da Klugs

IHT deleted it last time. (Abuse of superpowers) Let's try again..


----------



## Jeff

Da Klugs said:


> IHT deleted it last time. (Abuse of superpowers) Let's try again..


What kind of tobacco do you pack those pipes with? :r


----------



## Da Klugs

Jeff said:


> What kind of tobacco do you pack those pipes with? :r


Old Dog - Long Filler.


----------



## horrorview

As you can see, they are a total mess.


----------



## IHT

Da Klugs said:


> IHT deleted it last time. (Abuse of superpowers) Let's try again..


not abuse, we were trying to have a real topic here and the next twenty Mo'Fo's all quoted your post, so it immediately turned into a "dirty old man fest" here in the PIPES forum.


----------



## Da Klugs

IHT said:


> not abuse, we were trying to have a real topic here and the next twenty Mo'Fo's all quoted your post, so it immediately turned into a "dirty old man fest" here in the PIPES forum.


Sorry. I'm not a pipe smoker like you folks. I'll avoid posting in the holy pipe smoking forum.


----------



## Uniputt

D. Generate said:


> Here's a picture I, uh, found.


Chameleon Inside-Out Glass?


----------



## AAlmeter

Finally have broadband again. Here are my pipes. Any information on them would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AAlmeter

one more...


----------



## IHT

ah, some others
this is my Karl Erik.


----------



## IHT

another Mastro de Paja horn (with a cumberland stem).


----------



## madurofan

IHT said:


> another Mastro de Paja horn (with a cumberland stem).


Nice looking pipes IHT. Love the looks of cumberland stems.


----------



## IHT

then a few more, although these stems could use replacing.

MY FIRST PIPE!!! a Savinelli (hercules)... smokes great though...


----------



## IHT

and... a stanwell that i got from "joepipe". i met the guy while i was on a business trip to Waikiki... i won the auction on ebay, missed out on a sweet unsmoked Mastro de Paja he had going, and he met up with me at the hotel i was staying at... great guy, i suggest you all check out his website and his auctions.
http://www.joepipe.com *<-- damn, it had been a while since i've been to his site. he's got some very nice pipes, especially in the italian section.*

this stanwell i got for under $20, used, but it smokes so well... i love it.

i need to get the photos of the stanwells i got my dad (and now own again after he died last year).


----------



## floydp

Photo Op. Aldo Velani..


----------



## El Rey del Mundo

IHT said:


> ah, some others
> this is my Karl Erik.


Is that a pipe from the famous swedish pipemaker? I think I saw a documentary on TV that was about him...


----------



## MoTheMan

Da Klugs said:


> IHT deleted it last time. (Abuse of superpowers) Let's try again..


OK!

Call me a dirty minded man, but I like this picture!


----------



## okie2

MoTheMan said:


> OK!
> 
> Call me a dirty minded man, but I like this picture!


Maybe we could get one of the master carvers from SMS Meerschaums to make it into a pipe.


----------



## Da Klugs

Sort of like my new pipe. Thanks again Maduroman.


----------



## IHT

El Rey del Mundo said:


> Is that a pipe from the famous swedish pipemaker? I think I saw a documentary on TV that was about him...


yep, loved his work.
i heard he died this year?


----------



## Jeff

I inherited these two pipes from my Grandfather. He was an avid pipe smoker for a while when I was very young. Don't know the manufacturer, but the little one works very well.


----------



## cameroncouch02

Syvman said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking. Is there some way I can make sure I NEVER read this thread again? My wallet can't handle another hobby/habit/obsession/compulsion!


It got me, I picked up another hobby while still trying to learn the cigar.


----------



## Nooner

been meaning to post these for a while, none of my other pipes are really worth showing off:




























please excuse the crummy pics, maybe someday I'll smoke it with one of you guys in person!


----------



## rumballs

*3 cheapies*

I had a couple people tell me these were cheap pipes and I should look elsewhere, but I bought a few anyways for a few reasons:
* It remains to be seen whether pipes will take away any of my cigar time
* I actually wanted something cheap so I wouldn't have to worry about messing it up.
* I have over 20 tobaccos to try, so I thought it would be good to have a few pipes..

Anyways, top one is covered in leather. Second is white briar, not meerschum. Third is small and lightweight and has a much prettier grain than you can see in the picture.


----------



## knuckles

My grandfather smoked a pipe(s) for the majority of his adult life. He also colleted pipes as a hobby. That collection was willed to me, although it still sits in my parents house in Pennsylvania. I believe there are over 300 pipes in the collection, some dating to over one hundred years old. He has pipes that were donated to him that were smoked by some 'famous' people (one of them that I remember belonged to the governor of Pennsylvania at that time). There are some very unusual pipes in the collection as well... made from all types of materials and in various shapes. I remember that there is a very unusual water pipe that stands out in my memory. 

Anyway, I am hoping to get up to State Collage (PA) after the fall school semester and pick up these pipes as well as a few other items that my grandfather left me. If i remember I'll take a few pictures of some of the more unusual pipes and post them here, along with any information i can find out about them.


----------



## croatan

Here are a couple Dunhills and a Savinelli. The first Dunhill is one I bought in the London store. The other is a limited run pipe with the Harvard crest on the band.


----------



## Scott M

Missouri Meerschaum top, "seconds bowl" special on the bottom. Briar's not quite broken in yet.... but I'm workin' on it!

Now...on to the Ebay page!!


Scott"thecobfather"M


----------



## Puffy69

D. Generate said:


> Here's a picture I, uh, found.


Nice..Do you put aged or fresh Afgani hybrid cronic blend?


----------



## cameroncouch02

D. Generate said:


> Here's a picture I, uh, found.


Funny, I think I have smoked from one of those before. :u


----------



## DrStrangelove

croatan said:


> Here are a couple Dunhills and a Savinelli. The first Dunhill is one I bought in the London store. The other is a limited run pipe with the Harvard crest on the band.
> 
> 
> 
> Geez Croatan, that first pipe is really gorgeous!
Click to expand...


----------



## Nooner

I haven't posted many picks of my pipes yet, I also have another Ben Wade out getting cleaned and a new stem made.


----------



## Moglman-cl

A few new meers ...


----------



## Moglman-cl

... and two estates, an unsmoked Savinelli and a somewhat beat up but beautiful smoking meer (after a lot of cleaning).


----------



## Da Klugs

Nooner said:


> been meaning to post these for a while, none of my other pipes are really worth showing off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please excuse the crummy pics, maybe someday I'll smoke it with one of you guys in person!


You are welcome at my house anytime. (FYI - This pipe was gifted to me by Nooner) Had a nice smoke of 97 Maclellands Dominican Glory in her last night. Probably my best fill to date. Smooth, cool and a very refined set of flavors. Thanks again.


----------



## Scott M

Nording Freehand, estate off Ebay.








Can't wait to fire this up.


----------



## FunkyPorcini

IHT said:


> first one is a Savinelli sandblasted poker with a clear stem.


I really dig this pipe. How does it smoke? Can you tell me a little more about it?


----------



## Brandon

Left to right, top to bottom

Caminetta, Mastro de Paja
Wiley, Preben Holm, Willmer, Cristiano, Brebbia


----------



## IHT

FunkyPorcini said:


> I really dig this pipe. How does it smoke? Can you tell me a little more about it?


it still needs broken in.. i've smoked it maybe 8 times so far. it's a small pipe though, smaller than it looks in the photo. good for a quick smoke, and i use it for an aromatic i like... but, for some reason, i get a good amount of "juice" coming up the tenon to my mouth....


----------



## EnyafanJT

IHT said:


> it still needs broken in.. i've smoked it maybe 8 times so far. it's a small pipe though, smaller than it looks in the photo. good for a quick smoke, and i use it for an aromatic i like... but, for some reason, i get a good amount of "juice" coming up the tenon to my mouth....


yeah those aromatics are usually more moist than straight tobacco and since they burn hotter, they produce more condensation/gurgle.


----------



## LSU_Stogie

FunkyPorcini said:


> I really dig this pipe. How does it smoke? Can you tell me a little more about it?


I was thinking the same thing..

The black really contrasts the clear stem and just looks awesome, any link to where we can purchase one IHT?


----------



## IHT

i got it off ebay, brand new...

do a search for Savinelli poker


----------



## IHT

for those guys that just asked, here's a STANWELL POKER shaped pipe, although without a clear stem. still, fairly cheap considering some pipes cost in the thousands.


----------



## IHT

this is nearly identical to the one i have now - that i bought my dad a few years back. same style, only mine is a darker sandblast, damn near black, not dark brown like this one.


----------



## Nooner

IHT said:


> this is nearly identical to the one i have now - that i bought my dad a few years back. same style, only mine is a darker sandblast, damn near black, not dark brown like this one.


Very nice... you buying that one too?

I couldn't resist and looked at that site, check this one out:

Another Radice...


----------



## IHT

ooooo, radice with a clear stem.

no, not buying that Stanwell, i have one just like it, just no photo of it, so i posted the one that looks nearly identical.


----------



## IHT

here's my new Sasieni 1 Dot skater i just got, made before '79, and i just smoked it tonight (with my new Dunhill Royal Yacht).

and, here's a photo of a Stanwell sandblasted horn... i have one that's the exact same shape, only all smooth... matter of fact, the ebay auction was wrong, but i like the pipe i got more than the pipe they represented as being (which is a "legend #19").


----------



## Nooner

a few I haven't posted yet:









Both are vintage Ben Wades
L - Golden Walnut, R - Spiral









L - Pre-Lane Charatan Perfection
C - Tim West
R - Unsmoked Vintage Brigham 3-dot

I also have a couple that I won this week on e-bay that I'll post when I get 'em.


----------



## IHT

why do i keep staring at your signature line?  
i'm turning into a dirty ol' man... which is fine by me.


----------



## FunkyPorcini

IHT said:


> why do i keep staring at your signature line?
> i'm turning into a dirty ol' man... which is fine by me.


Is it me or is she tapping her ass at the beginning of every motion?


----------



## Don Fernando

i don't know if she is, but i do know that i'd like to.


----------



## IHT

i got my Leonardo Da Vinci in the mail today. it's BIGGER than i expected. needs a good cleaning. this is probably my largest/heaviest pipe now.

the photos in the ebay auction (which i will link below) did NOT do it justice. when i get it back after it gets professionally cleaned, i'll take/post better photos. the grain is nice around the bowl, and birds eye on the top/bottom.

top view


side view


----------



## cigar no baka

Sorry these don't appear so well but had to use my cel phone to take them, don't ask why, grrrr.


----------



## IHT

nice clean floors... 
nice pipe too. it'll color up good.


----------



## cigar no baka

IHT said:


> nice clean floors...
> nice pipe too. it'll color up good.


It's actually a kitchen island countertop, but thanks for the compliment. I am only a neat freak in the kitchen.

I know it is too early to ask, only been smoking it for a month, but how many years before I start seeing some color?


----------



## IHT

cigar no baka said:


> It's actually a kitchen island countertop, but thanks for the compliment. I am only a neat freak in the kitchen.
> 
> I know it is too early to ask, only been smoking it for a month, but how many years before I start seeing some color?


shoot, not very long at all. not years or months, but it should be coloring up little by little every week or two, depending on how often you smoke it.


----------



## Nooner

Another new one:

http://yonnone.com/Pipes/IMG_0069.JPG
http://yonnone.com/Pipes/IMG_0070.JPG

*warning, pics are huge, I didn't resize them as I posted them for another far more sinister purpose...


----------



## Nooner

I took some more pictures, a few of these have been posted already, but not all:

A Few Ben Wades, Starting at the top: A Martinique with awesome flame grain, a Spiral, and a Golden Walnut









Some Charatan, all Lane Era: an Unsmoked NIB Special, a gorgeous Special DeLuxe(my favorite and best smoking pipe), and a Extra Large Perfection FH


----------



## Nooner

a few more.

Nording Freehand(unsmoked - gonna use this for some new tobaccos), a NIB unsmoked Brigham 3dot that I haven't dated yet, but appears to be 1970's, and a Barling made house brand pipe from a local shop.









and finally some American pipes: A Wiley, and two older Tim West's


----------



## shakespeare

I got gifted a pipe and two packs of holland house aromatic last september on my birthday. I simply love the look of a pipe but ive never quite grown accustomed to it. The smoke just doesn´t seem as full bodied as a cigar does. I really enjoy having smoke billow from my mouth. Could someone reccomend me a nice, intense aromatic to sweet tobacco I could try out and is there a right way to pack the pipe? 
I pack it not too tight yet not too loose but I always have to re-light when I smoke... is that normal? Is there a break-in phase for a pipe?
Sorry for all the questions, I just have a gifted pipe that i never use and I find that a shame.

I´ll post a pic A.S.A.P


----------



## Scott M

shakespeare said:


> .... The smoke just doesn´t seem as full bodied as a cigar does. *Try a good Balkan, (GLPs Odessey or Abingdon, Schurchs Torina, Balkan Sasieni), or anything that's heavy latakia, (Esotericas Penzance).* ... Could someone reccomend me a nice, intense aromatic to sweet tobacco I could try out, *GAWITH HOGGARTH Bobs Chocolate Flake, Mac Barens Vanilla Creme Flake are two good ones to try starting out. Sadly, most aromatics don't taste as good as they smell*, and is there a right way to pack the pipe? *Here's a Google Search on pipe packing. You can pack your pipe in thirds, halves, the Frank method, the stuff-it-in-your-pipe-and-smoke-it method, the FOLD-it-and-stuff-it-in-your-pipe-and-smoke-it method...you get the idea. There's no one absolute way to do this, and once you get the hang of one method, you'll need one or two more to deal with things like flake, or cubes, or shag cut....*
> I pack it not too tight yet not too loose but I always have to re-light when I smoke... is that normal? *Yes. In fact, it's preferable to smoking your pipe too hot, burning both your tounge AND the pipe.* Is there a break-in phase for a pipe? *Yes, generally until you've built up a coating of carbon in your bowl, your pipe will smoke a little hotter.* ...


My 2 centavos.


----------



## shakespeare

WOW ... thanx a STACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.c

pic of my stash, middle pipe is one Nooner gave me. the outside pipes are the peterson 999 and savinelli roma rusticated


----------



## IHT

sweet. some vanilla cream and penzance in the background.


----------



## Scott M

Nice stuff, mr. c. Got my eye on a Pete similar to yours.

Hope you enjoy that Mephisto.


----------



## Nooner

a Charatan-Era Ben Wade that I grabbed for a song on ebay:

barely even smoked!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6241311479&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1

I found the fills, three of them - not bad. From what I've read, Charatan would sell the pipes that weren't good enough to be a Charatan under the Ben Wade name - but I can't see where this pipe is any worse than a Belvedere... and the light stain is fantastic!!! pretty interesting, I'm gonna keep my eyes peeled for a few more!


----------



## Da Klugs

More like everything pipe related that i own.

Got some 70% bead tubes and air tight jars. Is this the right way to store things? Jane hates the smell so I needed to do something.


----------



## Nooner

Da Klugs said:


> More like everything pipe related that i own.
> 
> Got some 70% bead tubes and air tight jars. Is this the right way to store things? Jane hates the smell so I needed to do something.


I need to do something similar... there is a Container Store just a few miles from me... maybe I will stop by there tomorrow!


----------



## IHT

pretty sweet, but i wouldn't keep the pipe baccy at 70%, that's too moist.

ps - the Dunhill London Mixture (red tin on the left) is one that i got from SPS (croatan) and i've got it at work to smoke in my new Nording canadian on the drive home from work... nice (had a bowl today).


----------



## Da Klugs

IHT said:


> pretty sweet, but i wouldn't keep the pipe baccy at 70%, that's too moist.
> 
> ps - the Dunhill London Mixture (red tin on the left) is one that i got from SPS (croatan) and i've got it at work to smoke in my new Nording canadian on the drive home from work... nice (had a bowl today).


I have 65% and 60% beads what do you suggest?


----------



## IHT

Da Klugs said:


> I have 65% and 60% beads what do you suggest?


neither... i've read that 20-30% is good for pipe baccy. i could be wrong though. i'll look it up tomorrow for you.


----------



## Da Klugs

IHT said:


> neither... i've read that 20-30% is good for pipe baccy. i could be wrong though. i'll look it up tomorrow for you.


Thanks. New slope. New dope. (That would be me.)


----------



## Scott M

I've been keeping the majority of my opened tinned pipe tobacco in an unused cooler. No escaping aromas to deal with, (sadly), and they're protected to a degree from the winter heating environment. Some of the open tins, and especailly the open pouches, get transfered to canning jars, which are also fairly air-tight with no residual aroma to speak of. (They can pass the Penzance test, which oughta account for something.)

You're probably OK with your set up, Dave, but I'd remove the humidification as well. Greg's pretty much spot on with the ranges.

YMMV

[homersimpson]Mmmm... Nightcap.....mmmmm[/homersimpson]


----------



## IHT

yep, i have my "loose" tobacco in ceramic jars...


----------



## croatan

I don't know what the "correct" humidity range is for pipe tobacco, but I've found that if I store it in something that's pretty much air tight, it doesn't need any extra humidification elements (I currently use tupperware type things). I'd definitely remove the tubes, Dave.

Also, glad you're liking some of what I sent you, IHT.


----------



## IHT

croatan said:


> Also, glad you're liking some of what I sent you, IHT.


so far, everything has been great. have yet to try the I.R. "kings oriental" though... have to find a pipe for that one. almost had the Penzance again last night, but went for some C&D Morleys Best in my 1 dot Sasieni.


----------



## croatan

IHT said:


> went for some C&D Morleys Best in my 1 dot Sasieni.


I think that's some pretty good stuff. What did you think of it?


----------



## IHT

i like it. it's got a smokey flavor, seems hard to keep lit though, maybe just that my pipe is still being broken in. the large clumps of burley sometimes stop the pipe from smoking good, i don't know why...

it's not as "in your face" as the orientals and things with heavy latakia, but i love the "smokey" flavor of it.

i will get a tin of it here soon.


----------



## mr.c

got another pipe in


----------



## IHT

odd, i had to copy the properties of your photo, then go to that page on my own to see it... now i see it on here as well.


----------



## Scott M

Stan and Pete;





Stanwell 03 Colonial Billiard, (my December estate), and a Peterson Donegal "Rocky" 999, (my January estate).


----------



## icemncmth

This is a new pipe I purchased from Jeff Suter


----------



## icemncmth

[No message]


----------



## EnyafanJT

my winslow crown 200 pipes


----------



## EnyafanJT

my 2 ardors and my winslow crown 300 and E on bottom.


----------



## EnyafanJT

i forgot a pic of my dunhill bent shell and my "yard working" pipes but i like this small birdseye mccranie and lumberman savoy


----------



## Mr. Pink

I'm breaking into the pipe scene on a $4 cob that is so ugly you'd all cry if I posted a photo.


----------



## Nooner

EnyafanJT said:



> i forgot a pic of my dunhill bent shell and my "yard working" pipes but i like this small birdseye mccranie and lumberman savoy


I'm trying to learn my traditional pipe shapes a little bit better... but I think that one might be a 'Lovat'

Does it have a round or oval shank?


----------



## joed

So, I've been enjoying this pipe stuff so much that I bought two new pipes - not to mention more that a good start on estate pipes.

But here are pictures of the two new ones that I am enjoying.

One is a Karl Erik Ekstravagant - Freehand Sitter
One is a Tim West 

I am breaking in the Karl Eric with MacBaren Navy Flake - the Tim West is being used with a Dan Tobacco Blend called DaVinci

:w


----------



## Nooner

joed said:


> So, I've been enjoying this pipe stuff so much that I bought two new pipes - not to mention more that a good start on estate pipes.
> 
> But here are pictures of the two new ones that I am enjoying.
> 
> One is a Karl Erik Ekstravagant - Freehand Sitter
> One is a Tim West
> 
> I am breaking in the Karl Eric with MacBaren Navy Flake - the Tim West is being used with a Dan Tobacco Blend called DaVinci
> 
> :w


Man!!! That Karl Erik is gorgeous!!! I am very Jealous... you've made up my mind for me... on Father's day I'm gonna find a nice Erik Ekstravagant to add to my collection...


----------



## joed

Nooner said:


> Man!!! That Karl Erik is gorgeous!!! I am very Jealous... you've made up my mind for me... on Father's day I'm gonna find a nice Erik Ekstravagant to add to my collection...


It smokes great too!

Thanks for recommending the Karl Erik to me - this is my second one - I'll post a picture or the other some other time.

:w


----------



## joed

Here is my other Karl Eric - this is the first new pipe I bought


----------



## IHT

joed said:


> Here is my other Karl Eric - this is the first new pipe I bought


nice karl eriks. i posted the photo of mine... i have that identical tamper/tool as well, with the "wood" on the sides. pretty sturdy once i super-glued the tamper back on.


----------



## mr.c

F - ME! Had this pipe on my watch list, was all set to steal it, got busy at work and missed it :c Man I really liked it, Im really cheesed. :c

Anyone know anything about knute pipes?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6250838285&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## Shaggy17sc

first lets see if i can do this imagehosting thing....










WOO HOO, got it on the first try!!

These are my pipe, a Wally Frank LTD. (no idea how old or anything, got it as an estate last week)
and a Missouri Meerschaum Cob.
Ive just started this pipe thing, and am hoping it works well for me.
I just gotta get over feeling like a goober being 23 yrs old with a pipe


----------



## mr.c

here's my newest one.

ya right it sold for $9,950
http://www.serjacopo.com/TempPg1/Bril_Top.html


----------



## IHT

alright bastages. in honor of FINALLY getting my Mastro de Paja and Da Vinci's back from the B&M after being thoroughly cleaned, i decided to take some photos. i know some will be duplicates of others i've already taken, but you can just skip over those... wankers.

lets get a group photo on here first (minus a couple that were in my truck at the time)


----------



## IHT

here is the big bad Da Vinci that i have yet to smoke. it's friggin HUGE!! biggest pipe i have. it's the one on the bottom of the photo before this.










and here's a photo of the grain all around the bowl.

and here's a photo of the birds-eye on top of the bowl.

I HAVE NO IDEA WHY THESE DIDN'T SHOW UP??


----------



## IHT

NEXT UP IS MY KARL ERIK EXTRAVAGANT. sandblasted, with tons o' birdseye on the bowl.










and here's the birdseye...


----------



## IHT

next up are my Mastro de Paja horns that i have photos of already...










and HERE IS THE ONE MY STEP-SON JACKED UP that i just got back today... amen. <--- was my first fathers day gift.


----------



## IHT

here is a Meerschaum that i've never showed anyone, and rarely smoke. it has a DEEEEEEP bowl. i use it to test new tobaccos from time to time.










here's a shot of the top o' the bowl.


----------



## IHT

alright, first here is a Nording "Signature" pipe... it's an "alright" pipe, big, thick walls... not the best for aromatics, and when it was given to me, that's what i smoked. i think i need to get a new stem (i don't like the current stem) and it would be pretty darn good.










here is my little SMS Meerschaum banker shaped pipe. tiny, tiny bowl, but an excellent smoker. i have no clue why i dont smoke my meers more often. this one i scratched the bottom of when i was new to meer's... whooopsy.


----------



## IHT

another Nording. this one is considerably smaller in length and bowl diameter, but i like the shape (canadian), solid pipe, strong bit, etc. it might be a "gift" for someone soon. 










here's the "silver" portion of the band with the Nording name on it.


----------



## IHT

yet another Nording?? dang, i didn't think i had that many of them.  ah well, this one is brand new (second hand) to me, and i have yet to smoke it. it was cleaned by the seller, but i have to do it once myself to feel good.
this is a freehand sitter, looks just like a large hunk o' burl, doesn't it?










another angle of the same pipe.


----------



## IHT

this is how my Sasieni 1 Dot Skater looks now. i like the baby-blue colored dot and band on the stem. i know 1 dots aren't their top o' the line, but this bastage has a HUGE bowl, and smoke really nice, and it's still not broken in.










and another photo of that small Savinelli Poker w/ clear stem so many loved. i haven't smoked that in a while, need to clean it and dedicate it to a different tobacco.


----------



## IHT

now, the big ol' bowled cheapy Savinelli Hercules that smokes so well... this is the pipe i have dedicated to my MacBarens Vanilla Cream. i'd love to get a lucite stem put on it though, that's about the ONLY thing wrong with this bugger.

flame grain on the bottom corner, and the opposite side and shank is nothing but birdseye, which is pictured below.


----------



## IHT

on to the stanwells. i have 4 of them.

these two are the stanwells that i bought my dad about a year or two before he died. they weren't smoked that often.
this one is a dark sandblasted freehand "brazilia" line.










this one is very small. it's a nose warmer for sure. when i bought it (online), i thought it was a longer canadian style... well, it's the shortest pipe i have now. smokes alright, but obviously the smoke can get hot due to the short length.
i do believe this is from the "golden danish" line.


----------



## IHT

this is my Stanwell Horn, i think its from the "legends" line, shape #204 i do believe. and to be honest, i may send it off to get it bored out so it'll smoke better. right now, it sounds like i have a flute in my mouth, it whistles a little bit.

this one I got from "JoePipe". its from their Buffalo line... the "Stanwell" logo has been buffed off. this is a Lovat shape, and what i smoke Penzance in, and a few others. very, very good smoker. mr. joepipe gave me the pipe in person, as i happened to be on a business trip to hawaii when i won it. so, we sat in the parking lot by my hotel shooting the breeze. great guy, check out his website, he's got excellent pipes to choose from.


----------



## IHT

i think these next photos are the last ones i have to upload. they are of my 2 Tim Wests. one i'm not a fan of. HUGE bowl, as you'll see in the photo.

here's how big the bowl is. i stuck a quarter in there and it went about halfway down inside.


----------



## IHT

and, this is the tim west that i smoke most of my Virginias in, which was only Rattrays Hal o' the Wynd until today. this bugger smokes awesome. my neighbor bought it off my buddy that i got into pipes, but he lost it in a box and then found it a few years later. you can't see in the photo, but its a lucite stem that is a smokey/hazy/brownish/silver color.


----------



## Millow

I got my first half decent pipe, from Frenchy:

http://www.frenchyspipes.com/pipes/ehrlichauthor/pipe08.html

Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## joed

Millow said:


> I got my first half decent pipe, from Frenchy:
> 
> http://www.frenchyspipes.com/pipes/ehrlichauthor/pipe08.html
> 
> Can't wait for it to arrive.


That's a sweet little pipe - some nice stuff at Frenchy's alright! Congratulations.


----------



## Millow

joed said:


> That's a sweet little pipe - some nice stuff at Frenchy's alright! Congratulations.


I love the shape. The fills don't really bother me.

Frenchy is a great a guy. I originally asked for him to hold on to it for a week for me, until I get paid, but he said he would just send it over anyways as he trusted me to pay. What a guy!


----------



## dayplanner

Millow said:


> I love the shape. The fills don't really bother me.
> 
> Frenchy is a great a guy. I originally asked for him to hold on to it for a week for me, until I get paid, but he said he would just send it over anyways as he trusted me to pay. What a guy!


Frenchy is good peoples. The free corncob and cleaning accesories is a classy touch.


----------



## sgresso

here are some of mine.

The first pipe is from Mark tinskey I designed the shape and he carved it.

The 2'nd is a Brian Ruthenberg its the 3'rd pipe he ever carved.


----------



## sgresso

Here are some more


The Dublin is another Brian Ruthenberg another early piece from 2004
He carved it when we had asher.


the other one is a Von Erck.


I also have a collection of 14 boswells

I am collecting one from each year he has carved.
the oldest I have is a 1989

my collection of pipe are around 70 pipe now down from a 100 or so.
I gave 30 or so away to ppl starting out.
I look forward to the chicago pipe show for some new pieces.


----------



## mr.c

very nice sgresso!


----------



## Neuromancer

...and here's a couple of my new acquisitions...the first is a Butz-Choquin, and the second is a Stanwell Hans Christian Anderson that comes with a bent stem and a churchwarden stem...both smoke great with very little bite seeing as I'm just breaking them in...


----------



## dayplanner

As shown in the other thread... my Nording, thanks to Pat aka Nooner.



BTW.... beautiful picture/pipes you got there Greg... I need to limit my time looking at them... every time I look I seem to start typing ebay into the browser


----------



## sgresso

here are some more of my pipes.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Here are the first three. The are all made by Arlington:









These ones I picked up this evening. They needed a little cleaning up, but are all new and will need to be broken in:










THe top one says Imported Briat Italy and has a deep but narrow bowl. There is no brand, but the is a marking on the stem with a circle inside a smaller circle.
The middle one says De Maine Classic and is made in London England.It has a huge bowl that is about the size of a quarter and very deep
THe bottom one is not branded and is just listed as Algerian Briar / Made in France.

THe grain on all three is very nice. They were $8 each!!! THere is a smoke shop that was recently bought out by a Pakastani near my house. THe pipes are old and dusty. I have been going through them looking for the best ones.


----------



## tecnorobo

the karl erik i just bought today

and my platypus


----------



## Puffy69

Havent smoked in a long time


----------



## IHT

tecnorobo said:


> the karl erik i just bought today[/IMG]


blake, where'd you get that sweet Karl Erick, and how much did you pay?


----------



## tecnorobo

I got it at diebels at hawthornes on 119th and nall.
Their location on the plaza has a much larger pipe selection.

I paid 75 for it, and i'm hoping that wasn't too much.. but I don't really care if it was. I love the way it looks and so far (for not being broken in) it smokes pretty dang good.


----------



## Charles

tecnorobo said:


> I got it at diebels at hawthornes on 119th and nall.
> Their location on the plaza has a much larger pipe selection.
> 
> I paid 75 for it, and i'm hoping that wasn't too much.. but I don't really care if it was. I love the way it looks and so far (for not being broken in) it smokes pretty dang good.


Hey Blake - nice pipes! I'm going to have to post a pic of my Peterson. Nothing special.


----------



## IHT

75 bucks for a karl erick is a good deal. i payed more than double that, if i remember correctly, for mine.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Finally got around to taking a picture of my newbie pipes.

Newb Pipes


----------



## hollywood

Kayak_Rat said:


> Finally got around to taking a picture of my newbie pipes.
> 
> Newb Pipes


Nice pics! I could almost here the banjos playing when I saw you with the dear!! Pipes look good!!


----------



## hollywood

Here's a pic of my last e-bay find!! Whacha think? Was $25 delivered!!

A Jobey Dansk handmade estate:


----------



## dayplanner

That thing is mighty purdy Dave... great buy!


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Very nice Dave. And yeah, i stay fully PACKED when I am out hunting. You never know.


----------



## joed

*my first Rad Davis Pipe*

I got my first Rad Davis pipe today -

I don't know if you can see it in the picture, but it has a beautiful hand cut Cumberland stem - think it would be called a half saddle cut.

I am sure that this will not be my last Rad Davis


----------



## Kayak_Rat

*Re: my first Rad Davis Pipe*



joed said:


> I got my first Rad Davis pipe today -
> 
> I don't know if you can see it in the picture, but it has a beautiful hand cut Cumberland stem - think it would be called a half saddle cut.
> 
> I am sure that this will not be my last Rad Davis


Very nice Joe. Very nice.


----------



## hollywood

Looks very good Joe. The tobacco looks good behind it, too.


----------



## sgresso

awesome pipe joe!
Rad had some awesome pipes at the last pipe show in chicago.
I hope to have a pipe someday to add to my collection.


----------



## mr.c

very nice!


----------



## Nooner

IHT said:


>


That is cool!!! I don't think I've yet seen a Nording Blast... most of the non-smooth stuff of his I see is rusticated.

Your other pipes are nice as well!


----------



## IHT

i still have yet to smoke that pipe...  
i don't trust other ppl so much, so i'm going to clean it myself... 
i've scraped some more out of the inside, but i need to try out my new pipe retort kit on it (just need a non-scented candle).

that's actually a bad photo of the sandblast. it mostly shows the plateau top more tha anything.


----------



## IHT

IHT said:


> here is my little SMS Meerschaum banker shaped pipe. tiny, tiny bowl, but an excellent smoker. i have no clue why i dont smoke my meers more often. this one i scratched the bottom of when i was new to meer's... whooopsy.


UPDATE:
as some of you recall, my stupid frucking 17 yr old step-son jacked my Mastro de Paja a year ago and smoked some "sticky icky" in it... 
that has since been found and professionally cleaned - smokes great still.

now, fast forward to this past weekend.
i'm going to smoke the pipe in the above photo because it has a small bowl.... 
so, i start digging around on my chest of drawers (which is damn near 5' tall), and i can't find it (or its case). i continue digging around as my wife has some basket she throws all my chit in without letting me know she's doing so...
still cant' find it...

i did notice that some of my tins had been moved around, some of my pipe cleaners were moved, just a general moving of my sh*t had occured, and now no SMS Meerschaum could be found?

asked the wife if she dug through it all... nope.

finally started to get pissed, called the dipchit, asked him, he denied it.
what he did fess up to was..... "i was looking for some change." 

looking for some fugging change??? now, picture this, ppl. big chest of drawers, pipe rack that holds 8 pipes, pipes and tins kinda laying there, a few mason jars, and a looong/skinny basket with other pipe stuff (lighters, tins, pocket knives, pipe box holding pipe cleaners, zip-loc of some tobacco), but zero "change". approximately a whopping 6" <-- yes, six inches - away from the basket he rumbled through was a clear glass vase that is roughly FIVE (5) INCHES DEEP FULL OF CHANGE has gone undisturbed??!!
so he was looking for some change???

my mom use to tell me, "abortion should be legal until your 18th birthday." i think she has my support now that i'm in the clear.


----------



## Mr. Pink

Not sure why that rant - albeit interesting - is in a photos thread, but whatever. Tough love, baby. Kick 'im out and give him a re-entry plan. Saved my younger brother, I swear...

edit by IHT - was just showing the pipe that i now can't find... we did find visene in his car, and a half empty bottle of vodka in the back seat (plain view)... he's not doing too bad for a 17 yr old, huh?


----------



## joed

Here are two new pipes that arrived in the last 3 days 

my second Rad Davis and my third Peter Hedegaard

I seem to have a thing for the cumberland stems lately


----------



## IHT

sweet looking pipe tamper.


----------



## Millow

Those are my pipes. 

The Ehrlich author I bought from Frenchyspipes.com for $28. It smokes good and looks good. I got the corncob free from Frenchy. 

The little cheap briar i got on ebay for about $5, and it doesn't smoke too great. I use it for aromatics. It was alot bigger in the ebay picture!

The Arlington Supreme I got from Alpedhuez55. It smokes and looks great and really changed the way I though about straights.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

This was waiting for me when I got home. The pictures do not do it Justice!!! This s my first nice pipe. So I cannot wait to smoke it!!!


----------



## Kayak_Rat

That thing looks great. Whats gonna be the first blend to go through it?


----------



## joed

IHT said:


> sweet looking pipe tamper.


Of all the neat stuff I collected so far - that piece is probably the most special because of where it came from. There are some good people in the world - and lot of them hang out at Club Stogie.


----------



## joed

Alpedhuez55 said:


> This was waiting for me when I got home. The pictures do not do it Justice!!! This s my first nice pipe. So I cannot wait to smoke it!!!


That'a a sweet looking pipe - and you thought that the cuban cigar thing was a slippery slope - man you're about to find out the real deal!!


----------



## IHT

Kayak_Rat said:


> That thing looks great. Whats gonna be the first blend to go through it?


he should be getting a box of tins here in a couple days (hopefully saturday) with more choices thanks to the pipe baccy PIF. and i'm not telling what they are. :tg


----------



## hollywood

Great looking pipe! Joe ain't kidding about slope! I think it's gonna be a long long long fall!!:hn


----------



## Scott M

Alpedhuez55 said:


> ... This s my first nice pipe.


Damn straight, that's a nice pipe. You are gonna have a blast with that one.

What tobacco did ya get??

Blast... I crack myself up!!


----------



## Nooner

You'll love that pipe, I have two boswell twisties myself - I enjoy them both! Congrats on the purchase!



Alpedhuez55 said:


> This was waiting for me when I got home. The pictures do not do it Justice!!! This s my first nice pipe. So I cannot wait to smoke it!!!


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Scott M said:


> Damn straight, that's a nice pipe. You are gonna have a blast with that one.
> 
> What tobacco did ya get??
> 
> Blast... I crack myself up!!


They sent me a sample of Sweet Tea. It smells great!!! I will try it out this weekend. Have not decided on what the first blend in the pipe will be. The DaVinci has been one of my favorites as of late.

I am heading down to the Carolinas in the end of April. Boswell's shop is right off of Route 81. It looks like it will have to be a stop on my way down now!!! I will also be in Morganton, NC for a few days. That is where Cornell and Diehl is headquartered. Should be a fun trip!!!


----------



## hollywood

Here's my new estate Wally Frank Bull Cap. Very sweet indeed!


----------



## joed

I like the way that one looks - I'm also curious what you think about the Black Ambrosia - I have some - just haven't opened the tin yet.


----------



## hollywood

joed said:


> I like the way that one looks - I'm also curious what you think about the Black Ambrosia - I have some - just haven't opened the tin yet.


Don't know yet! Just got this one yesterday from Doyle! Smells good though! Let you know soon.


----------



## sgresso

Alpedhuez55 said:


> They sent me a sample of Sweet Tea. It smells great!!! I will try it out this weekend. Have not decided on what the first blend in the pipe will be. The DaVinci has been one of my favorites as of late.
> 
> I am heading down to the Carolinas in the end of April. Boswell's shop is right off of Route 81. It looks like it will have to be a stop on my way down now!!! I will also be in Morganton, NC for a few days. That is where Cornell and Diehl is headquartered. Should be a fun trip!!!


Tell Gail , JM and Danny I said hi!
teh boswells are some of the nicest ppl out there


----------



## hollywood

My new pipes from ebay:

Bjarne:

Masterson:


----------



## hollywood

And this very nice Jobey Dansk:


----------



## sgresso

just got some of my uncles pipes.
I got me my first gourd Clabash and some other doc graybows.

The calabash smokes great with some glp mephisto!


----------



## joed

*new day set from Rad Davis*

I've been fooling with this idea of a set of pipes for a day - a morning, afternoon and evening pipe - 3 pipes - I'm trying to find 7 carvers I like and commission a set from each - the first custom made set that I commissioned in finished and on it's way to NJ. The artist is a gentleman named Rad Davis. He's an American Carver and you can find his stuff at www.Raddavispipes.com

He is a real gentleman and - in my opinion - a talented pipe carver - it was fun working with him to come up with the shapes, themes and sizes of the 3 pipes - we have agreed to rename Saturday as DavisDay at my house.

Here is a picture of my first custom made 3 pipe set.


----------



## Millow

*Re: new day set from Rad Davis*



joed said:


> I've been fooling with this idea of a set of pipes for a day - a morning, afternoon and evening pipe - 3 pipes - I'm trying to find 7 carvers I like and commission a set from each - the first custom made set that I commissioned in finished and on it's way to NJ. The artist is a gentleman named Rad Davis. He's an American Carver and you can find his stuff at www.Raddavispipes.com
> 
> He is a real gentleman and - in my opinion - a talented pipe carver - it was fun working with him to come up with the shapes, themes and sizes of the 3 pipes - we have agreed to rename Saturday as DavisDay at my house.
> 
> Here is a picture of my first custom made 3 pipe set.


Those are quite nice. How much did the whole process cost, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## joed

*Rad Davis pipes 1 and 2*

Figured it out - here are a couple of pictures where you can see the shape of the first two pipes in the set that I posted earlier -

If you can't tell - I'm sort of excited about the project and anxious to get these pipes.


----------



## Millow

*Re: Rad Davis pipes 1 and 2*



joed said:


> Figured it out - here are a couple of pictures where you can see the shape of the first two pipes in the set that I posted earlier -
> 
> If you can't tell - I'm sort of excited about the project and anxious to get these pipes.


I really like the smooth apple. Thats one of my favourite shapes.


----------



## hollywood

My latest little estate: Albert John - Alexander freehand


----------



## IHT

*Re: Rad Davis pipes 1 and 2*



joed said:


> Figured it out - here are a couple of pictures where you can see the shape of the first two pipes in the set that I posted earlier -
> 
> If you can't tell - I'm sort of excited about the project and anxious to get these pipes.


those are the shapes i'm currently after as well.


----------



## joed

hollywood said:


> My latest little estate: Albert John - Alexander freehand


That is a really nice looking pipe there - I bet it smokes great!


----------



## Scott M

Latest Ebay win. 


Pete churchwarden. Proabably more than I should have paid, but what the heck... we live once.


----------



## joed

Scott M said:


> Latest Ebay win.
> 
> Pete churchwarden. Proabably more than I should have paid, but what the heck... we live once.


That looks really cool!! - I like to smoke Penzance in a churchwarden. Enjoy!


----------



## hollywood

Here's my new estate Butz Choquin Fait Main Maitre Special. Purchased on ebay from a great guy on Smokers Forums! Thanks Mike!


----------



## Millow

hollywood said:


> Here's my new estate Butz Choquin Fait Main Maitre Special. Purchased on ebay from a great guy on Smokers Forums! Thanks Mike!


Looks nice. I hope to get a BC one day.


----------



## joed

Nice pipe there Dave - enjoy it for many years!


----------



## hollywood

Here's my beautiful new Mastro De Paja PESARO. Got this from a fellow smoker of SmokersForum. Just awesome!! Twice as nice as I expected!! Can't tell you how much I paid, 'cause you'd be mad at me!!


----------



## IHT

i love my mastros.
nice pipe there.


----------



## hollywood

My first poker; courtesy of Ian(drevim)!! Took a lot of elbow grease to get this one clean, but it turned out very nice I think. Looks like it should be a good smoker, too!!

horrible oxidation on the stem when I started:


mid-cleaning of the stem with a brillo pad, and then a magic eraser. Thought it may scratch it up, but the pad was a very fine steel wool, so I was pretty happy with it:


the bowl was not too bad, just dull and a bit dirty. cleaned it with soapy water, and waxed it right up. finished product is definately better than expected and a welcome addition to my collection!


----------



## Hookem187

wow that came out great! what did you use to wax it? briar wipe or something else?

i have a stem that is not that bad maybe this is worth a try!


----------



## Scott M

Nice job, Hollywood! Sweet looking pipe!


----------



## joed

NIce job there Hollywood - looks like a new pipe


----------



## hollywood

Thanks guys. Not quite brand new, but pretty close. I definately need a Dremel tool to work the stems a bit better. Get a more fine sand and buff. Would also help polishing the briar. Lots of elbow grease without power tools.



Hookem187 said:


> what did you use to wax it? briar wipe or something else?


Used neutral showpolish on the briar. Very very minute amount of it, too! On the stem, it was plain old olive oil from the kitchen. Rubbed it down a few times to get it really soaked in. Thanks to ScottM for that great tip!!


----------



## Scott M

hollywood said:


> /// On the stem, it was plain old olive oil from the kitchen. Rubbed it down a few times to get it really soaked in. Thanks to ScottM for that great tip!!


oops.

Uhhmmm... I kinda found that it didn't last as long as I'd hoped, nor gave as much / long of a shine. Might be different for you since you rubbed it in whereas I just slathered it on and wiped it off.

I've been going over my pipes with varying grades of sandpaper and noticing that there's still alot of unercognizable brown gunk that comes off when I wet sand them, so I'm almost convinced there was some residual oxidation. I try to get as much as possible off with 600 grit, then I've been using 1500 -> 3200 -> 6000 -> 12000 -> neutral kiwi shoe polish, and end up with a glass finish. I like the idea that the polish could protect the stem material. I guess I'll find out if this method's better than the olive oil sooner or later, since it sounded really good when I read it somewhere.

Cheers!


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Here are my two new arrivals. This is the Charatan I won on Ebay on Monday:








It cleaned up pretty nicely, though I may go over the stem again. It looks better in person though. There are some nice reddish highlights that are do not show up well in the picture. It is cleaned up pretty well but will want to give it a few days before I smoke it. I think it will be well worth the $21 it cost me.

The next picture is a new Big Ben Bent Bulldog. 









The bowl is very deep on it!!! The grain is fantastic. I cannot wait to smoke it. Another steal at $40.


----------



## hollywood

Scott M said:


> oops.
> 
> Uhhmmm... I kinda found that it didn't last as long as I'd hoped, nor gave as much / long of a shine. Might be different for you since you rubbed it in whereas I just slathered it on and wiped it off.
> 
> I've been going over my pipes with varying grades of sandpaper and noticing that there's still alot of unercognizable brown gunk that comes off when I wet sand them, so I'm almost convinced there was some residual oxidation. I try to get as much as possible off with 600 grit, then I've been using 1500 -> 3200 -> 6000 -> 12000 -> neutral kiwi shoe polish, and end up with a glass finish. I like the idea that the polish could protect the stem material. I guess I'll find out if this method's better than the olive oil sooner or later, since it sounded really good when I read it somewhere.
> 
> Cheers!


cheers!

i had noticed that it did not really give them a "new" gloss shine, and that if wiped off too quickly, it really didn't shine much at all. I really rub it in and do it probably 3 or 4 times and let it sit for an hour before wiping off. seemed to make a bit of difference.

that said, i am going to have to try the waxing method now as well, to compare. i need a Dremel with sanding and buffing attachments so this would be a lot easier!!

once again, thanks for the advice and sharing of experiences.


----------



## Scott M

hollywood said:


> that said, i am going to have to try the waxing method now as well, to compare. i need a Dremel with sanding and buffing attachments so this would be a lot easier!!


Been using a kit from Micro Surface Products for stems. Cheaper than a Dremel, more control so I don't sand off edges or emblems, and it goes down to a VERY fine grit.

Still need to think about how I'll go about polishing bowls.

Cheers!


----------



## hollywood

Scott M said:


> Been using a kit from Micro Surface Products for stems. Cheaper than a Dremel, more control so I don't sand off edges or emblems, and it goes down to a VERY fine grit.
> 
> Still need to think about how I'll go about polishing bowls.
> 
> Cheers!


very nice. thanks for the link!!


----------



## joed

*ebay find*

I picked upi this Ashton XXX from ebay - I was the only bidder - new, unsmoked seems nice enough and for $70 - I fairly good deal I think.
It's a lousy picture, but a pretty nice pipe.


----------



## fitzsmoke

" Why do you need so many pipes?"
One word: Ebay
:u


----------



## fitzsmoke

Before you all run out and buy buffing wheels and trying to outshine each other a word of advice:

Anthing you do to erase the nomenclature (stamped in i.d. words and numbers) or lose any logo it has will devalue your pipe. So if you are sanding, buffing, or rubbing your pipe stay away from the letters and logos with abrasives.

The best shine enhancer to use on a pipe is pure Carnuba wax. Using shoe polish of any kind is not recommended due to petroleum byproducts. Some pipers feel that nothing should be applied to a pipe as it will contaminate the smoke. However, if it is a $5-10 ebay or garage sale special, and has no real value, buff and spray to your hearts content. :2


----------



## Neuromancer

Well, you guys really did a good job of kicking me down another slope, reading all this stuff and seeing all these great pipes, so it seems, that besides CAD, I am now suffering from PAD...here's a few more of mine...the first two pipes were great ebay finds as they were new but NOS and both had badly oxidized stems which I dealt with using 50-50 bleach/water, pipe stem polish, and 4000-12000 grit sandpaper...the next two were nice ebay finds (good deals on them) and the last came from Pipesandcigars.com , a site that has great customer service as I will enumerate below:

The two ebay buys with restored stems...the first is an Italian Briar called a Savoy, don't know much about it, and the second is a Ben Wade Danish Freehand...

These were the two new ebay buys, got decent price on each...the first is a Bjarne Viking, and the second is a Butz-Choquin...

Can you tell I favor bents? Last but not least is a Nording dual stem with the churchwarden stem attached...got it from the afore-mentioned Pipesandcigars.com  and here's why I recommend them...I bought two pipes from them last week off their website...a Nording dual stem (but not this one) and a Savinelli Rusticated churchwarden for my son...I placed the order and got an email from them the next day stating they didn't have stock on the two pipes I wanted and they would see what they could do for me if I wanted anything else...so I called them and talked to Scott (I think he's the owner)....to make a long story shorter than this has been, he offered me a Savinelli Smooth churchwarden for the same price as the rusticated one (a 25% savings) and also told me about this Nording he had that he'd let go for the price of the one I bought (a $5 savings)...since it sounded as nice and perhaps even better than the one I wanted I took it and I'm glad I did...and, the savings on the two pipes added up to enough to buy several tims of tobacco...like I said, great customer service...


----------



## Neuromancer

*And evidence of TAD...*

And as you can see, I got kicked down the TAD slope as well...


----------



## Millow

Tell me how those chocolate flakes are... been looking for a good chocolate aromatic.


----------



## Neuromancer

Millow said:


> Tell me how those chocolate flakes are... been looking for a good chocolate aromatic.


I like them both, but for me the Bob's Chocolate Flake takes first place...my GF says the room note smells like a chocolate cake being baked...tastewise it has a slight chocolate/floral taste, very pleasant, pretty cool and with very little noticeable bite...


----------



## Hookem187

mmm chocolate flake...man that sounds good. I'm gonna have to put that one on my list!


----------



## Alpedhuez55

I got my Jobey Estate pipe I picked up last week on Ebay. It was about $24 shipped. When I openned the box I was suprised by the size of it. It has a big deep bowl. And the briar and detail are just beautiful!!! The pictures to not do it justice.



















The condition was fantastic. I sanitized and polished the stem. The bowl was in great shape. It was well cared for and really did not need much compared to the Charatan I got last week. The original box and paperwork are a nice touch too!!! It is almost to prety to smoke!!!

But I said almost!!! I cannot wait to try this baby out!!!


----------



## IHT

my new ser jacapo rusticated poker came in the mail today. already had a bowl of GLP Abingdon in it. smoked pretty well... this thing has barely been smoked (or so it seems). it's 7 1/2" looooong!!









some of the nomenclature. i wonder what these are worth retail? well more than what i paid, i'm sure.









more nomenclature.









a different angle of the pipe.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

THis is my latest Ebay Estate aquisition:










It is a Kriswill Golden Clipper. I had buyers remourse at first. It was only $10 but the shipping charge was a rip off of over $9. I did not feel as bad when I saw an identical one that had been restored go for over $45.

It came in with a fairly oxidized stem and a lot of crud on the briar, but the bowl seemed to be in good shape. It just took a lot of spit, polish, pipe cleaners and elbow grease to get it into shape. After that effort I was rewarded with a sweet little pipe. The picture is not the best but I can assure you that the grain is beautful on this one. THe only flaws are a couple of bitemarks on the stem. It passes a cleaner from stem to bowl without a problem.

The bowl is narrow but deep. I broke it in tonight with a bowl of Rattray's Hal O' the Wynd. Despite the thin walls, it smoked suprisingly cool. I think this may be my new pipe for Virginians!!!


----------



## Scott M

*My new pipe has a first name... it's O-S-C-A-R*

The Savinelli Oscar 625 K

before the work up

And one of the most oxidised stems I've seen...(mid 600grit)

and the (stem) end product

Sadly, the logo got dinged up in the oxyclean. It's still there, but I kinda sacrificed it a little...

Continues


----------



## Scott M

The end product; 







A bit of Murphys oil soap, some sandpaper and elbow grease later.

Cheers!


----------



## Millow

Wow, great restoration.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl

I finally got around to shooting a few pics. The first is my humble pipe center down in my smoking room. The second is a close-up of my two best smoking pipes. I bought both of these brand new when I worked in a pipe shop back in my college days. They are now 30 years old and smoke really sweet! 

The meer is more colored then the pictures make it appeared, but still has a ways to go. I didn't ever smoke it much back in the day and it only gets fired up once a week or so now since I pulled it from storage about 2 months ago. I smoke Virginia Flake blends in it almost exclusively. 

The Karl Erik is my favorite. I use it only for english blends. It could use a quick polish on the bowl, but I smoke it every other day or so and never seem to get around to taking the wheel to it.

Most of the other pipes in the rack are eBay deals as of late; a Comoy, Kaywoodie, Savenelli and some other lesser known brands. 

The table everything sits on was on old birch wood kitchen table that came from my wife's grandmother's estate. I shortened the legs to coffee table height and painted it. My wife added all the cigar bands from my early days collection. Funky!


----------



## fitzsmoke

IHT said:


> it still needs broken in.. i've smoked it maybe 8 times so far. it's a small pipe though, smaller than it looks in the photo. good for a quick smoke, and i use it for an aromatic i like... but, for some reason, i get a good amount of "juice" coming up the tenon to my mouth....


Most of the "juice" is your saliva going down the stem and then being sucked up along with burned tobacco residue. No problem...new pipers usually produce excess saliva. Try taking the pipe out of your mouth between puffs, don't worry about the pipe going out, just relight. Make an effort to have your mouth somewhat free of saliva before taking the next puff.


----------



## akatora

Alpedhuez55 said:


> This was waiting for me when I got home. The pictures do not do it Justice!!! This s my first nice pipe. So I cannot wait to smoke it!!!


That´s a _very_ nice looking pipe you got there bro!  I might just look into pipesmoking too....WHY GOD WHY??? Can I ask you how much and what model it was?

Thanks


----------



## Scott M

akatora said:


> ... Can I ask you how much and what model it was?
> 
> Thanks


Boswells are usually pretty inexpensive... ~$50 - 200 for a handmade pipe, (with very good to excellent smoking qualities).

Give them a shout, they can probably hook you up with something similar if you're interested. They also have some well renowned tobacco blends.


----------



## akatora

Scott M said:


> Boswells are usually pretty inexpensive... ~$50 - 200 for a handmade pipe, (with very good to excellent smoking qualities).
> 
> Give them a shout, they can probably hook you up with something similar if you're interested. They also have some well renowned tobacco blends.


Thanks Scott! I´m gonna send them an e-mail to ask if there´s something similiar available.


----------



## IHT

fitzsmoke said:


> Most of the "juice" is your saliva going down the stem and then being sucked up along with burned tobacco residue. No problem...new pipers usually produce excess saliva. Try taking the pipe out of your mouth between puffs, don't worry about the pipe going out, just relight. Make an effort to have your mouth somewhat free of saliva before taking the next puff.


well, it's not saliva. i don't leave the pipe in my mouth, i hold the tip of it to my lips and that's as far as it goes (for the most part).
ah well - doesn't matter, a minor problem that seldomly happens.


----------



## Millow

I bought a pipe from Frenchy. This is probably the nicest pipe I own to date:

http://www.frenchyspipes.com/index....il&PHPSESSID=6df3a4a551902df13a0196c73a8b962b


----------



## joed

Sweet deal thre Millow - Frenchy sure has some stuff - don't he!


----------



## hollywood

Here's my newest pipe. It was actually gifted from an unbelievably generous BOTB from another fabulous forum - Smokers Forum!! Thanks again Ron. I was gifted this thanks to Joe D! He actually was picked by Ron to have a couple special pipes and then to pick who to gift this pipe to. Cannot stress enough what a class act Joe is!! Thank you again, too Joe!!

Check it out. Alberto Bonfiglioli handmade. The bowl is HUGE!!


----------



## joed

Thank you for the kind words - Gifting that pipe was completely my pleasure. Enjoy the pipe - it's a real beauty!


----------



## Millow

That is a great looking pipe. I've never seen walls so thick!


----------



## hollywood

Here's the new Tzuge pipe that sgresso hit me with today!! Can't wait to smoke this one!!


----------



## joed

hollywood said:


> Here's the new Tzuge pipe that sgresso hit me with today!! Can't wait to smoke this one!!


You must be developing quite a collection already my friend - that is a nice looking pipe. enjoy


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Congrats Dave. Down down down the slope you slide!!


----------



## joed

Here is picture of the pipe display case that Mr.C crafted and gifted to me.

I added the pipes to the display - there are a few in the case that I never posted pictures of before.

This display case will always be special to me


----------



## hollywood

*WOW!!*


----------



## drrgill

joed said:


> Here is picture of the pipe display case that Mr.C crafted and gifted to me.
> 
> I added the pipes to the display - there are a few in the case that I never posted pictures of before.
> 
> This display case will always be special to me


Wholly Molly... Ive only smoked 5 bowls is this where I am Headed....Excuse me while I go Find a paper Route for a second Job!! You know I did buy a Power ball ticket yesterday...I will check it and get back with you.

Drrgill


----------



## joed

joed said:


> Here is picture of the pipe display case that Mr.C crafted and gifted to me.
> 
> I added the pipes to the display - there are a few in the case that I never posted pictures of before.
> 
> This display case will always be special to me


The Pipes - Top to Bottom - Left to right

Top - Stanwell, Tim West, Ron Fairchild
Top Row - 4 peter hedegaard, Brian Ruthenberg, Tony fillenwarth, Kurt Huhn, Thilo Reiner, Tom Richards, Crown Collector, 2 Ron Davis
Center Row: W.O.Larsen - perle grade, 4 Ronny thuner, 7 Rad Davis
Bottom Row: 3 Charatan, Ser Jacapo, Castello, Tim West, Ben Wade, Karl Erik, Nording, Mastro de Paja, BC, Stanwell Military Mount (not shown)
On the Table - Karl Erik


----------



## canadasmokes

Got this from frenchy:
GBD Dr.Plum Spigot really nice pipe, cant wait till it arrives!

http://www.frenchyspipes.com/sc_images/products/773_large_image.jpg


----------



## joed

canadasmokes said:


> Got this from frenchy:
> GBD Dr.Plum Spigot really nice pipe, cant wait till it arrives!
> 
> http://www.frenchyspipes.com/sc_images/products/773_large_image.jpg


That Frenchy dude has some nice stuff for sure. Nice pipe - enjoy it for many years


----------



## drrgill

On the Cigar Forum we call this **** so here is my Pipe ****...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...1&from=R8&satitle=6289111030&category0=&fvi=1

Now I am set to cleam up those estate pipe I have comming....Now own 5 pipes and 1 Retort and a Pipe Lighter been smoking a pipe less than a week!! The slope is steeeeeeep!

Drrgill

PS-Looks like this guy makes these and sells them for charity.. so I would assume you could contact him if you need one!


----------



## IHT

drrgill said:


> On the Cigar Forum we call this **** so here is my Pipe ****...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...1&from=R8&satitle=6289111030&category0=&fvi=1
> 
> Now I am set to cleam up those estate pipe I have comming....Now own 5 pipes and 1 Retort and a Pipe Lighter been smoking a pipe less than a week!! The slope is steeeeeeep!
> 
> Drrgill
> 
> PS-Looks like this guy makes these and sells them for charity.. so I would assume you could contact him if you need one!


i ended up getting two of these and sent one to ScottM... i have yet to use mine, since i've been so busy with my job and home stuff that i haven't had the time to sit down and use it. i need to though, theres a few pipes that really need it...


----------



## drrgill

drrgill said:


> On the Cigar Forum we call this **** so here is my Pipe ****...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...1&from=R8&satitle=6289111030&category0=&fvi=1
> 
> Now I am set to cleam up those estate pipe I have comming....Now own 5 pipes and 1 Retort and a Pipe Lighter been smoking a pipe less than a week!! The slope is steeeeeeep!
> 
> Drrgill
> 
> PS-Looks like this guy makes these and sells them for charity.. so I would assume you could contact him if you need one!


*Got the Retort today!! Very nice well packaged comes with Pipe Cleaners..Cotton Balls and Very simple instructions. With Shipping $22.50 nice investment to keep your pipes fresh or clean those nasty estate pipes. Also the money goes to the Humane Society!! A+++ for this Vendor!!*


----------



## tecnorobo

these are pictures of my new nording.
I finally got one! whoooo

and pictures of a estate alpha horizon i bought recently


----------



## drrgill

tecnorobo said:


> these are pictures of my new nording.
> I finally got one! whoooo
> 
> and pictures of a estate alpha horizon i bought recently


Very Nice...I have a Big piece of briar coming and I like the shape of your first pipe...My first attemp at pipe carving ..we will see.. Also was noticing your avatar...PM me your email I will send you some photos of a Ferarrie crash that someone sent me...It is circulating on the internet you may have seen it.

Drrgill

PS- Did I see Pictures of you at SoCal VII ??


----------



## tecnorobo

oh man, how i would've loved being at socal.

I'm a poor student though and it will be another 4-5 years before I ever get out to a big herf such as that one.


----------



## Guest

This Hardcastle is the newest in my rotation. It is a true estate pipe, as it was my dads though he never smoked it (lucky for me, no capt. black ghost). It was missing a stem so i had a lucite one made for it and i think it turned out well. It smokes like a dream.


----------



## Millow

Root said:


> This Hardcastle is the newest in my rotation. It is a true estate pipe, as it was my dads though he never smoked it (lucky for me, no capt. black ghost). It was missing a stem so i had a lucite one made for it and i think it turned out well. It smokes like a dream.


That is a very nice looking pipe.


----------



## drrgill

Root said:


> This Hardcastle is the newest in my rotation. It is a true estate pipe, as it was my dads though he never smoked it (lucky for me, no capt. black ghost). It was missing a stem so i had a lucite one made for it and i think it turned out well. It smokes like a dream.


Very Nice...Its great to have your fathers pipe..

PS- Thanks for the PIF tobacco looking forward to getting it!

Drrgill


----------



## joed

Two new ones from John Crosby - a pipe carver from Lafayette Indiana


----------



## dayplanner

joed said:


> Two new ones from John Crosby - a pipe carver from Lafayette Indiana


Beauts Joe! You break em in with that purple cow?


----------



## joed

carbonbased_al said:


> Beauts Joe! You break em in with that purple cow?


One of them for sure will be purple cow. I haven't decided which one yet.


----------



## watson

i know it's supposed to be a post for your pipe photos , but how about a new post for photos of tobacco jars? i can start off . just got this one for a song on ebay. solid oak! what do ya think?


----------



## IHT

watson said:


> i know it's supposed to be a post for your pipe photos , but how about a new post for photos of tobacco jars? i can start off . just got this one for a song on ebay. solid oak! what do ya think?
> 
> View attachment 2882


looks very cool.


----------



## ShawnP

Well so far this is what I have minus my corn cob. 2 Bjarne Freehands,1 Dr Grabow.









Shawn


----------



## tech-ninja

Nice pipes, everyone. This has really gotten me thinking about what I want to get.


----------



## tech-ninja

So I got me a nice pipe. Here it is.

A Karl Erik freehand
http://www.inhisnet.net/cigars/Karl_Eric01.jpg

http://www.inhisnet.net/cigars/Karl_Eric02.jpg

http://www.inhisnet.net/cigars/Karl_Eric03.jpg


----------



## tech-ninja

http://www.inhisnet.net/cigars/Karl_Eric04.jpg

http://www.inhisnet.net/cigars/Karl_Eric05.jpg

http://www.inhisnet.net/cigars/Karl_Eric06.jpg


----------



## designwise1

I'm not worthy!!!! Here's what I have so far...


----------



## designwise1

and the rest...


----------



## designwise1

Sorry. Forgot another one... :sl


----------



## designwise1

I got a "new" Wally Frank estate pipe in the mail today. It was made in England and has 5 stars on it. Beautiful... Anyone know who really made it?


----------



## RockyP

those are some sweet pipes i need to get into that


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Here are all of my pipes. Going to experiment with better pictures later on.

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2922950560079014394pKizcF
Left to Right: Charatan, Tsuge, Bjarne

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2279212270079014394aHlBzX
Left to Right:Savinelli, Wellington, Savinelli Meer, and Braiere


----------



## sgresso

Now that I got a camera I will have to post some major pipe ****!
I have a nice collection!


----------



## Millow

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220045974652

VICTORY!

A great shape by one of my favourite pipe makers. Looks a little rough but the price was right.


----------



## livwire68

Alright here are mine!


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Well, this Secret Santa is killing my wallet. The problem is while looking for something for my Secret Santa, I keep ending up buying something for myself. This is my latest, an unsmokes estate T. Cristiano Rusticated Bent Billard:










And this is the Boswell I bought last week.










So far the Secret Santa has cost me over $100 and I have not even got anything for my victim yet!!!


----------



## kheffelf

Both of those pipes look really nice. Boswell really makes a good looking pipe.


----------



## CigarGal

*Pipe *****

Jobey pipe from my collection


----------



## CigarGal

*Another pipe*

This one is R. Gasparini


----------



## smokinmojo

*Re: Another pipe*



CigarGal said:


> This one is R. Gasparini


Very nice! I have a few styles that I prefer and the standard "Pot" is definately one.


----------



## CigarGal

Herearea couple of my meers


----------



## CigarGal

And this one is a Butz-Choquin-my favorite shape. My missing Dunhill is this same shape.


----------



## Nooner

Marianne, you inspired me...

I haven't posted any pipe pics in a while - so here are a couple special ones(all are clickable):







if you wanna check out a few more, I took some pics this afternoon here.


----------



## CigarGal

I got my new Stanwell today...and here it is. I smoked a small amount of Frog Morton in it and it was awesome!


----------



## Nooner

CigarGal said:


> I got my new Stanwell today...and here it is. I smoked a small amount of Frog Morton in it and it was awesome!


very nice! is that a filter pipe?


----------



## IHT

Nooner said:


> very nice! is that a filter pipe?


no, that looks like a Zebrano. i have one that's sandblasted. good smoker.
of course, it could be a Zebrano that can hold a filter?


----------



## CigarGal

IHT said:


> no, that looks like a Zebrano. i have one that's sandblasted. good smoker.
> of course, it could be a Zebrano that can hold a filter?


It didn't say filter in the description-and that colored piece doesn't seem to come off.


----------



## IHT

CigarGal said:


> It didn't say filter in the description-and that colored piece doesn't seem to come off.


it won't come off, it's for decoration (like a deer horn or ivory - which some ppl put on the stems of their pipes). somewhere on page 4 of this topic is a photo of mine.









to tell if it's a "filter" pipe, take the stem out. if there's a big area where something could be stuck in there, like a filter, it may be one.


----------



## Bobb

Nooner said:


> Marianne, you inspired me...
> 
> I haven't posted any pipe pics in a while - so here are a couple special ones(all are clickable):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you wanna check out a few more, I took some pics this afternoon here.


Holy Large Pictures Batman!!

Seriously though...those are some nice looking pipes


----------



## Nooner

IHT said:


> to tell if it's a "filter" pipe, take the stem out. if there's a big area where something could be stuck in there, like a filter, it may be one.


Yep - Marianne's looks a little chunkier than usual (may just be the photo or my imagination).

9mm Filter pipes are far more popular in Europe that on these shores - over there it is common to put filters in high-end pipes, whereas most of us Yanks associate filters with drugstore brand pipes.

I've been meaning to get a 9mm Filter pipe for a while now, maybe after Christmas...


----------



## KyLongbeard

Here are my two. Nothing much, just bought them to have a bowl every now and then.

The top one Spitfire and the bottom Calabresi. The tamper I got from my dad.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Well, I just picked up a nice little bargain on Ebay. It is an unsmoked L. Viprati!!! I think it was a good deal at under $60.


----------



## canadasmokes

looks good, man i bought apipe form ebay on like nov 11 and iv mesaged the seller like 30 times about fixxing her paypal account and shes mesaged me twice and nothing been done. Its really annoying as i want my pipe, but i think nothing will come of it.


----------



## livwire68

Updated pipe p0rn! In order: Nording Fantasy, Comoy's Facet, Stanwell HCA II, Comoy's Golden Grain, Peterson St. Pats Day 2006 and Brebbia pura


----------



## EnyafanJT

Nooner said:


> Marianne, you inspired me...
> 
> I haven't posted any pipe pics in a while - so here are a couple special ones(all are clickable):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you wanna check out a few more, I took some pics this afternoon here.


That 3rd pipe looks like a winslow? i think winslow for the money is one of the better pipes made. sometimes his apprentices that make the 100 and 200 crowns aren't the best at finishing pipes. a feel a few bumps here and there but i love winslows.


----------



## Mister Moo

I must have been bitten by the bug - an off-drilled Knuden design came my way and I could not say "No!" once it was in my hand. It smokes to ash and feels just right in the hand. I gotta get back to the coffee forum. This pipe thing is gonna wipe me out.


----------



## Nooner

EnyafanJT said:


> That 3rd pipe looks like a winslow? i think winslow for the money is one of the better pipes made. sometimes his apprentices that make the 100 and 200 crowns aren't the best at finishing pipes. a feel a few bumps here and there but i love winslows.


Good eye... it is a Crown Collector! This one just seemed to fit perfectly with Haddo's Delight!


----------



## Nooner

Stunner!!! I've never been a big horn guy(tried a couple times but just never felt the connection), but there is no denying the beauty in that one!


----------



## CigarGal

Wow Mr.Moo that is a beaut. I love the grain on that one.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Well, I just picked up a nice little bargain on Ebay. It is an unsmoked L. Viprati!!! I think it was a good deal at under $60.


This pipe arrived today. The pictures to not do is justice, The rustication and detail is amazing. You look at it and expect little bees to fly out of it. I almost to not want to smoke it. It is just too pretty.


----------



## mr.c

a Tsuge Ikebana Grade D that was given to me by nooner (via ron magnuson)


----------



## Mister Moo

mr.c said:


> a Tsuge Ikebana Grade D that was given to me by nooner (via ron magnuson)


Ooooooo. Ahhhhhhhh.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

mr.c said:


> a Tsuge Ikebana Grade D that was given to me by nooner (via ron magnuson)


What a beautiful grain. Nice pipe!!!


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Here is my latest aquisition:










It is a Estate Stanwell Design Choice. I wanted something in a Volcano like shape and picked up this one on Ebay for a good price. It was actually pretty clean. I just needed to touch it up a little.


----------



## hollywood

Just got myself this estate Brebbia. Really looking forward to it's trial run tonight!


----------



## CigarGal

Trying to get these photos uploaded on dial-up is like trying to milk an elephant. Here is one shot of the Tim West pipe I bought in SF last weekend.


----------



## IHT

CigarGal said:


> Trying to get these photos uploaded on dial-up is like trying to milk an elephant. Here is one shot of the Tim West pipe I bought in SF last weekend.


cool.

reminds me to get one of my tim wests fixed. my luck, it's the one that smokes good. the other one sucks ass... can't smoke anything in it... i should've just given it to the step-son so he could use that for his "mary jane" instead of stealing my good pipes while i was out of town.


----------



## 12stones

My first pipe. Karl Erik freehand.


----------



## IHT

excellent choice of first pipe.


----------



## kheffelf

Here are some pics of my first pipe that I bought, my boswell. I absolutely love this pipe. It is from 2005.


----------



## kheffelf

This is a pic of my second pipe, this pipe is my Nording. I just picked this one up yesterday.


----------



## JohnnyFlake

The following are a few pictures of my pipes & pipe rack. The four briars in the middle rack, on the right side, were custom made for me by Mike Brissett, a pipe maker in Wisconsin.


----------



## Jeff

JohnnyFlake said:


> The following are a few pictures of my pipes & pipe rack. The four briars in the middle rack, on the right side, were custom made for me by Mike Brissett, a pipe maker in Wisconsin.


That pipe rack is awesome.


----------



## CigarGal

Nice collection, Johnny. Is that a weather station I see on the rack?


----------



## JohnnyFlake

CigarGal said:


> Nice collection, Johnny. Is that a weather station I see on the rack?


No weather station. I am not sure what you see that gave you that idea. There is a small, extra hydrometer on one shelf but that's it.

Johnny


----------



## CigarGal

hydrometer-same thing. Alittle electronic thingamagigy that monitors temp and/or humidity. What are you monitoring on the pipes?


----------



## JohnnyFlake

Jeff said:


> That pipe rack is awesome.


Thank You!

It's a custom made rack, 3 shelves holding 10 pipes each, with two drawers. I had it made about 3 years ago. I'd have to look up who I ordered it from. I just can't think of the name, at this moment. It cost $300 but well worth it.

Johnny


----------



## JohnnyFlake

CigarGal said:


> hydrometer-same thing. Alittle electronic thingamagigy that monitors temp and/or humidity. What are you monitoring on the pipes?


I thought that may have been the reason for you question. There is no special reason that it's there. It's just an extra and for whatever reason, I just hapened to place it there.

Johnny


----------



## CigarGal

JohnnyFlake said:


> I thought that may have been the reason for you question. There is no special reason that it's there. It's just an extra and for whatever reason, I just hapened to place it there.
> 
> Johnny


At least youwill always know how hot it is What kind of wood is it made out of?


----------



## JohnnyFlake

CigarGal said:


> At least youwill always know how hot it is What kind of wood is it made out of?


It's made out of Yellow Birch, which is a hard wood, about the same as oak.

Johnny


----------



## CigarGal

Here's the churchwarden I picked up in SF at Christmas


----------



## dayplanner

Just got this one off ebay - Kaywoodie Signet


----------



## dayplanner

And this one Sat - Royal Ascot Supreme, Algerian Briar


----------



## dayplanner

And this Lorenzetti Bruyere(?) today - $22.04, shipped.


----------



## Kylehammond

p My GBD London made. My FIRST! So happy, wife, not so much


----------



## H.M. Murdock

Chacom champagne 184, inherited from grandfather.


----------



## gvarsity

I have one pipe. It is from my dad who quit smoking about 20 years ago. He got rid of all the rest of his pipes but gave this one to me saying it was to good to give up. I really love it although the bowl is huge for me to smoke. I think it is beautiful. I believe it is a Ben Wade second back from when that was a Savanelli brand. It hasn't been smoked much in the intervening years but it was expertly broken in orignally. If anyone has any suggestions for maintenance before smoking it regularly please let me know.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

I visited a shop near my office and picked up this baby:










It is a W.O. Larsen Double Black Prince. I was actually in the W.O. Larsen Shop in Copenhagen a few years back. I have been wanting to add one of their pipes to my rack for a while!!!


----------



## CigarGal

gvarsity said:


> I have one pipe. It is from my dad who quit smoking about 20 years ago. He got rid of all the rest of his pipes but gave this one to me saying it was to good to give up. I really love it although the bowl is huge for me to smoke. I think it is beautiful. I believe it is a Ben Wade second back from when that was a Savanelli brand. It hasn't been smoked much in the intervening years but it was expertly broken in orignally. If anyone has any suggestions for maintenance before smoking it regularly please let me know.


There is some great info for cleaning up a pipe in the Pipe FAQ found in the sticky threads.


----------



## Mister Moo

Wanted a short, large bowl, non-heirloom quality, straight stem on something sturdy enough for outdoors or motorcyle trip quality knocking around. Zack awed me with his giganto one-load per night camping pipe so I wanted to do a copycat thing.

My local B&M had a pipe on the shelf that filled the bill (for fifty bills). Smoked wonderfully from the first bowl. I had not taken the seldom mentioned Savinelli pipe too seriously. Now I do. Love this thing.


----------



## Carbide357

finally found my camera here is my current collection at left side Kark Erik smooth, pete 999, pete green b5, nording, and a savinelli rockbriar. Right side Savinelli Punto Oro, another punto oro, tsuge, jirsa and a freehand from ebay.


----------



## kheffelf

Carbide357 said:


> finally found my camera here is my current collection at left side Kark Erik smooth, pete 999, pete green b5, nording, and a savinelli rockbriar. Right side Savinelli Punto Oro, another punto oro, tsuge, jirsa and a freehand from ebay.


Is that Nording a dual stem and if so how do you like it.


----------



## Carbide357

kheffelf said:


> Is that Nording a dual stem and if so how do you like it.


yes it is a dual stem and I like it alot. The bowl is on the small side though and the walls are fairly thin. With the longer stem its cool smoke and a hot bowl.


----------



## H.M. Murdock

Question: What is a dual stem?
I am loving that Pete Green. It's a beaut.


----------



## j6ppc

Just ordered one of these Savinelli's from Frenchy:


I'll look forward to its arrival.


----------



## kheffelf

j6ppc said:


> Just ordered one of these Savinelli's from Frenchy:
> 
> I'll look forward to its arrival.


I was just looking at those as well, very good looking pipes and at a great price.


----------



## kheffelf

H.M. Murdock said:


> Question: What is a dual stem?
> I am loving that Pete Green. It's a beaut.


Dual stem means that the pipe comes with two stems. There is a pic of a nording dual stem at this link-shows both stems.
http://www.iwanries.com/Nording_Twin_Stem_P6654C242.cfm


----------



## Millow

Very fine collection Carbide. What is that pipe one up from the bottom on the right? It is my favourite of your collection.


----------



## IHT

Millow said:


> Very fine collection Carbide. What is that pipe one up from the bottom on the right? It is my favourite of your collection.


it's the "Jirsa". i think they are German (off the top o' my head).


----------



## Carbide357

Millow said:


> Very fine collection Carbide. What is that pipe one up from the bottom on the right? It is my favourite of your collection.


The one on the very bottom right is. a freehand i got from ebay. The stamp on it says La Roux. But the only info ive found on them is on French Websites.


----------



## DownUnder LLG

Here's my first pipe (discounting the corn cob I brought last Thursday night of course).

Really love this thing and I can't wait to smoke it... couple more test runs with the corn cob 1st. I have been scouring eBay and placing the odd bid as well but with no luck yet. Big Brother at work so I can't bid their and the time zone makes things a little awkward.

http://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bjarne1jf5.jpg


----------



## Kayak_Rat

That pipe is awesome Jason. It seems we have similiar taste. I have been eyeing a few that look very similiar. It might even make your goofy aussie ass look civilized.  Especially setting on the dick.


----------



## DownUnder LLG

Kayak_Rat said:


> That pipe is awesome Jason. It seems we have similiar taste. I have been eyeing a few that look very similiar. I*t might even make your goofy aussie ass look civilized.*  Especially setting on the dick.


No way, that could never happen......... could it?:r


----------



## KyLongbeard

Congrats! One sweet looking pipe there!p


----------



## Millow

Carbide357 said:


> The one on the very bottom right is. a freehand i got from ebay. The stamp on it says La Roux. But the only info ive found on them is on French Websites.


I meant the one above the freehand.

edit by IHT: read my response before his. i do believe he listed it as the Jirsa.


----------



## floydp

DownUnder LLG said:


> No way, that could never happen......... could it?:r


Nope!! Needless to say that is a awesome pipe Jason!!


----------



## Smokin-Pepperoni

Millow said:


> I meant the one above the freehand.


Millow is a 14 year old boy named Zack who lives at home with his parents (dont believe me, look at his display picture, its Paddingtong the Bear!!) stop sending him cigars your only setting him up for life of yellow teeth, bad breath, and nasty hairy tongue (he doesnt inhale the smoke).

...sorry zack but its for the best...


----------



## Millow

Smokin-Pepperoni said:


> Millow is a 14 year old boy named Zack who lives at home with his parents (dont believe me, look at his display picture, its Paddingtong the Bear!!) stop sending him cigars your only setting him up for life of yellow teeth, bad breath, and nasty hairy tongue (he doesnt inhale the smoke).
> 
> ...sorry zack but its for the best...


How embarrassing.


----------



## Da Klugs

Millow said:


> How embarrassing.


With friends like that......


----------



## Millow

IHT said:


> it's the "Jirsa". i think they are German (off the top o' my head).


Thanks. I've seen a few Jirsa's around that I really liked (one I should have bought on deadman's pipes, but I waited too long). They also have a large amount of new ones here:

http://www.iwanries.com/Jirsa_C203.cfm

I like pretty much every single pipe on that page. The price is good as well. One day I'll get one.


----------



## dayplanner

Picked this one up from Frenchy's last night - sorry again, Frank!

http://www.frenchyspipes.com/index.php?crn=205&rn=1685&action=show_detail


----------



## [OT] Loki

my first pipes


----------



## Don Fernando

A few of my pipes .... except for my Pete's, which I've not gotten around to taking pics of yet .... and the cobs, of course, but if you have seen one cob .... well .... yeah.





































(continued next post ... ) p


----------



## Don Fernando

Oh lookie .... it's the next post p




























I'll have to get around to snapping shots of my four Peterson's ..... soon to be five, if the damnable thing ever gets shipped (sigh) ....

.... anyhoo ... thar they be.


----------



## kheffelf

Here are my pipes, I have three more on the way.


----------



## kjd2121

I just ordered this - Waiting for delivery

Karl Erik Bent Brandy $45.00


----------



## dayplanner

Very nice, Kevin - and a good deal to boot! p


----------



## floydp

cquon said:


> Picked this one up from Frenchy's last night - sorry again, Frank!
> 
> http://www.frenchyspipes.com/index.php?crn=205&rn=1685&action=show_detail


We were looking at pipes on skype last weekend and I was actually thinking about pulling the trigger on that one yens bastage.. :r Then he says to late. :r


----------



## kjd2121

floydp said:


> We were looking at pipes on skype last weekend and I was actually thinking about pulling the trigger on that one yens bastage.. :r Then he says to late. :r


That is a beautiful Vario. I ordered an estate Vario, but it's not near as nice as that one.

Here's the one I ordered


----------



## Carbide357

*My additions since last pic*

I have won a few more on ebay since the last pics i posted. Ive got a 2 a day rotation now so I can slow down....maybe. !st one is a meer lined Weber, 2nd is a Charatan 461, 3rd is a Bent Bob (thats my truck pipe), 4th is a Jobey, and 5th is a big Alpha that im smoking now and probably for the next 3 hours.


----------



## hollywood

Here's some pics of my lastest: KAI NIELSEN handmade w/ cumberland bit


----------



## Mister Moo

That Kai is a real vision, Dave; from the bow, the grain and color looks like a surging shot of espresso to me. Well, d'uh. Very handsome.


----------



## smokehouse

oooo


----------



## hollywood

Had to add another KAI picture! It is so awesome!! Here it is in my new found Danish Modern 2-pipe rack.


----------



## j6ppc

Here is proof of my slide down this slope:








A hardcastle I got off of e-bay last week - cleaned up nicely.








A cigar rest and "reamer" that was included w/ the hardcastle.








A BC that also cleaned up nicely (yep ebay again)








Another BC from ebay, this one arrived ready to smoke and is enormous.








A $31 Savinelli from Frenchy - this was unfinished but looks great.


----------



## j6ppc

A small SMS I purchased new - much abused and well loved.








Yet another BC gifted by Hollywood - Thanks again Dave, this is a great smoker.


----------



## hollywood

Those look great John! Glad that BC is smoking so good!!p


----------



## kheffelf

Just picked these two up from Frenchy

http://www.frenchyspipes.com/sc_images/products/1820_large_image.jpg

http://www.frenchyspipes.com/sc_images/products/1811_large_image.jpg


----------



## Huminie

Posted my own thread, but I guess I should post here too!

All my pics are here: http://www.hollman.net/pipes/


----------



## dayplanner

Picked these two up tonight - $125.00 for the pair.


----------



## IHT

cquon said:


> Picked these two up tonight - $125.00 for the pair.


steals.


----------



## kheffelf

IHT said:


> steals.


:tpd: 
Those Mark Tinskys get pretty expenive on their won, both great looking pipes.


----------



## nrg

Im a newbie to the forum but here some recent pipes I've picked up.


----------



## kjd2121

Those are beautiful pipes - Enjoy


----------



## kheffelf

Just bought this one have always wanted this style of pipe made by the Boswells, so I broke down this morning and got it.


----------



## kjd2121

That is very unique - Nice


----------



## nrg

Agreed, super nice pipe!! Smoke it in good health!!


----------



## hollywood

Too many pics of my newly acquired Stanwell Bamboo #124 :


----------



## j6ppc

Nice puffer Dave


----------



## bonggoy

cquon said:


> Picked these two up tonight - $125.00 for the pair.


Ah ... so It was you  I was trying to buy them from Brenda. Said someone it wanted to purchase them all. Excellent purchase.


----------



## livwire68

A few new ones!


----------



## Canadian_Scott

hollywood said:


> Too many pics of my newly acquired Stanwell Bamboo #124


I've always wanted a bamboo. The grain on that Stanwell is beautiful. Enjoy


----------



## kheffelf

Just got myself another one, I need to quit buying pipes, but couldn't pass up this deal at iwanries.


----------



## Canadian_Scott

Here are a few pics of my pipes. Sorry if the pics aren't the greatest. It's my first time doing this sort of thing  The first two pics are Stanwell Hans Christian Andersens.


----------



## Canadian_Scott

Here's my meerschaum. It's made by someone named Hiyam Pinhas.


----------



## Canadian_Scott

And here are my Danish Sovereign and a couple of Brighams.

Thanks for taking a look p


----------



## Mister Moo

Congrats! You did it! Stunning meer.


----------



## hollywood

Here's my latest addition: 2001 Stanwell Unique Sterling w/cumberland bit


----------



## kjd2121

Very sweet pipe there bro - Enjoy


----------



## mr.c

my new pipe, and a couple of tins p

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2084821060053415052toKFxP


----------



## hollywood

mr.c said:


> my new pipe, and a couple of tins p
> 
> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2084821060053415052toKFxP


Great looking C, Joe!! Look forward to hearing your take on how well it smokes!! Congrats!p


----------



## IHT

where'd you nab that santas mistake from? the pipe show?
nice cavicci.


----------



## DelQ

Howdy folks, been lurking here for a couple weeks and have enjoyed the read. Just recently returned to the wonderful world of bits and bowls and thought I'd join in by showing off a couple of my recent orders. Impatiently waiting for their arrival.....

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a337/Jes4Kix/Pipes/Rustic.jpghttp://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a337/Jes4Kix/Pipes/Watson.jpg

Not sure if the price was right, $330 for the pair but I liked what I saw and will enjoy them for a long time to come.


----------



## Canadian_Scott

DelQ said:


> Howdy folks, been lurking here for a couple weeks and have enjoyed the read. Just recently returned to the wonderful world of bits and bowls and thought I'd join in by showing off a couple of my recent orders. Impatiently waiting for their arrival.....
> 
> http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a337/Jes4Kix/Pipes/Rustic.jpghttp://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a337/Jes4Kix/Pipes/Watson.jpg
> 
> Not sure if the price was right, $330 for the pair but I liked what I saw and will enjoy them for a long time to come.


That's one beautiful smooth meer there. The price doesn't look too shabby to boot  Welcome back.p


----------



## Mister Moo

DelQ said:


> Howdy folks, been lurking here for a couple weeks and have enjoyed the read. Just recently returned to the wonderful world of bits and bowls and thought I'd join in by showing off a couple of my recent orders. Impatiently waiting for their arrival.....
> 
> http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a337/Jes4Kix/Pipes/Rustic.jpghttp://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a337/Jes4Kix/Pipes/Watson.jpg
> 
> Not sure if the price was right, $330 for the pair but I liked what I saw and will enjoy them for a long time to come.


Nice meers, D'Q. Nicer than nice.

We have a growing number of puffers from NC - I suggest you drop by the *New Gorilla Forum* , have a look see and introduce yourself.


----------



## mr.c

hmm I posted a while back about a hedegaard that I liked at the pipe show, but couldnt get. Well one showed up at my door along with a couple of tins from the 70's. I cant say enough thanks, just stunning.

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2752229060053415052iaRGMy


----------



## dayplanner

This one came today. It was made for The Gray Fox (their 2005 POY) by Christiano and designed by Cesare Barontini. Their were only 30 made - 15 with ivory stems and 15 with copper colored stems. Don't have any idea what they went for new, but this one has never been smoked and was a REAL good deal. The picture sucks, so if you want to see a better one, go here:

http://www.grayfoxonline.com/gfopoy.html


----------



## Millow

That's a really nice looking pipe Drob, I like the stem alot.


----------



## bonggoy

mr.c said:


> my new pipe, and a couple of tins p
> 
> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2084821060053415052toKFxP


Wow nice cavicchi. I am still kicking myself for missing the one in ebay.


----------



## mr.c

bonggoy said:


> Wow nice cavicchi. I am still kicking myself for missing the one in ebay.


I love this pipe. It is the best smoker in my rotation and its not even broke in yet. It smokes itself, its the reason I sold my new viprati- to get another cavicchi.

http://www.thepiperack.com/category.cfm?Category=4


----------



## kjd2121

Here's my newest prize - Karl Erik




























Just pretend you didn't see that Bolivar box - 

p


----------



## joed

I bought this one early this morning - Michael Parks - Carver Pot


I tried to resist - couldn't do it!


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Looks like a rather large bowl. That should keep you on Skype longer.  

Good looking pipe. Love the birdseye on the top.


----------



## hollywood

Some temporary pics of my two latest additions:

*Bjarne Nielsen hand made in Denmark - Rusticated Bulldog - early '90s - E grade*

*Bjarne Nielsen hand made in Denmark - Rusticated Billiard Silver - early '90s - F grade*

Both are new and unsmoked. I am so excited about these!! Should be great smokers!!


----------



## hollywood

new pictures of the newly arrived!!


----------



## a.paul

what's the light colored band on the dog? Bone? Antler? Wood?


----------



## kjd2121

Very nice - Enjoy p p


----------



## joed

A new carved pot by Michael Parks break-in with Balkan Sobranie


----------



## Bruce

Check these out:

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2635041890100734902lpIEaB

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2818379160100734902aLoVdB
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2665436200100734902zurwQH


----------



## Bruce

and these:

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2504581950100734902SPerqY

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2227897960100734902CuLYFq


----------



## hollywood

a.paul said:


> what's the light colored band on the dog? Bone? Antler? Wood?


a wood insert. really done well.

Nice pipes Joe and Bruce!!


----------



## a.paul

hollywood said:


> a wood insert. really done well.
> 
> Nice pipes Joe and Bruce!!


I thought it was wood; figured I should double check...

thanks.


----------



## kjd2121

Bruce, Who made the pipe in the second photo? I love it.

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2818379160100734902aLoVdB


----------



## Bruce

That is a Larry Roush.


----------



## dayplanner

This one is on the way -

http://pipeshighgrade.com/HighGrades/PipeDetail.cfm?PipeID=802


----------



## mr.c

my new baby !!!! Im so happy ! cavicchi 4 c

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2691515670053415052hEVCCk

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2112605300053415052ZTsTQW


----------



## croatan

Good lookin' pipe, Joe.


----------



## Bruce

WoW! Going with the 4C was a good move Joe....the grain is fabulous on that pipe!
I can't believe the price on this pipe. If this was a S.Bang, Knudsen, or Chonowitsch, this pipe would be $2500 with that kind of grain.


----------



## IHT

joe, is that the one that was "reserved" on TPR's site? lucky bastich.


----------



## mr.c

IHT said:


> joe, is that the one that was "reserved" on TPR's site? lucky bastich.


*was* the key word there  funny thing, I had that pipe reserved for 2 weeks and decided I couldnt afford it, it went on sale and was $80 less than when I reserved it! So feeling froggy I jumped p


----------



## hyper_dermic

Is that a peter matzhold?
If so, hows it smoke? been thinking of getting a volcano from him.

-hyp



Bruce said:


> Check these out:
> 
> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2635041890100734902lpIEaB


----------



## Bruce

Yes, that's a Matzhold, "G" Grade. 
Perfectly balanced, smokes like a dream!


----------



## bonggoy

mr.c said:


> my new baby !!!! Im so happy ! cavicchi 4 c
> 
> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2691515670053415052hEVCCk
> 
> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2112605300053415052ZTsTQW


So you're the one who beat me to it !!! ... Nice score ...


----------



## IHT

did you see their latest additions??!!! the size of that damn rhodesian, IT'S HUGE!! but i like the rusticated scoop shape that's on the top of their latest arrivals.


----------



## dayplanner

IHT said:


> did you see their latest additions??!!! the size of that damn rhodesian, IT'S HUGE!!


I liked that Rhodesian alot too!  :tu p


----------



## inept

Here's a picture of _my_ pipe:










At first I was pretty disappointed with the long inclusion in the otherwise nearly perfect straight grain but I've grown to like it. The ebony jacket on the shank is there to repair a defect in the grain that caused the briar to split when the stem was inserted.


----------



## dayplanner

Just picked up this little Savinelli Canadian. Yeah, I know, but we can't all afford Cavicchi's.


----------



## IHT

nice doyle. my sav's smoke really nice. solid pipe.


----------



## dayplanner

cquon said:


> Just picked up this little Savinelli Canadian. Yeah, I know, but we can't all afford Cavicchi's.


That's a sweet looking pipe Doyle!


----------



## TimB

Two of my favorite pipes are Savinelli's... That one looks pretty damn nice.


----------



## smokehouse

Wow those are all nice pipes. :dr Been smoking some cheapos but im not complaining thats what new pipe smokers do. I am going to turn 30 in a couple months so i think i am going to treat myself with a new pipe. Seeing all your pipes are giving me ideas. Man there are a lot of them out there. Its going to take me a couple months just to find one i want. p


----------



## ShawnP

Just a couple shots of my new Tsuge sitting in the rack (Thanks Greg)







She's PURDY :tu 


Shawn p


----------



## joed

Here is a small pot by Michael Parks - this one smokes like a dream!


----------



## a.paul

joed said:


> Here is a small pot by Michael Parks - this one smokes like a dream!


That's cool, Joe...what would one call that finish?


----------



## joed

a.paul said:


> That's cool, Joe...what would one call that finish?


Michael called it a carved finish. It sort of looks like he took a scapel or some other very sharp nice and hand carved all around the pipe. The carving on the shank looks really cool. It has a nice texture in your hand when you smoke it.


----------



## a.paul

Picked this up a while ago...in that famous week. I haven't smoked it yet. Can't seem to figure out what to smoke in it.


----------



## a.paul

And this. It's my "4PM Squadron Leader while watching The Prisoner on BBC America" pipe.


----------



## a.paul

This is what I've smoked the Dark Flake and the Bracken Flake from IHT in--just because it's the smallest bowl I've got. The birdseye really does make it beautiful--get to puffin' too fast on the DF and the birdseyes start blinking and winking at me. LOL.


----------



## rutkus

just picked up this interesting little guy.


----------



## Shawn "DEK" Hines

*First Pipe*

Well This is my first pipe, I also carved it... You can tell I bet...LOL


----------



## Sniper2075

Here are the pics of my Big Ben I got from Frenchy.
Its a Bent Bulldog Barbados



http://img184.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cimg0526ti0.jpg


----------



## Sniper2075

Here are the 2 pipes I got from smokingpipes.com
First is a Tsuge that I really like, smokes great.

http://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cimg0521jo9.jpg

http://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cimg0522ac7.jpg

http://img184.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cimg0523aj0.jpg

http://img184.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cimg0524ml5.jpg


----------



## Sniper2075

Here's the second. It's a Stanwell Bishop that has some very nice grain. Havn't smoked it yet as I really like it and what to find something nice for it.







Love the grain here on the front


----------



## kjd2121

Very cool pipes - I especially like the Bishop.


----------



## kheffelf

Since I am pretty bored right now waiting for the masters to come on in hd I decided to upload pics of my pipes. The first one is a pic of a Savinelli IRC rustic. The second is a Stanwell My Own Blend and the third pic is of my Savinelli Clark's Favorite.
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2733800360100140610hLVUsK
Here is another pick of the Savinelli IRC
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2912414130100140610ToXHsu
The final pic here has my Stanwell Bulldog shape size 191. Then the next is of a Big Ben and the last is another Savinelli Natural.
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2359628790100140610BtrlNG


----------



## kheffelf

Ok here is the final couple pics of my pipes.
The first one here is of my four Boswells, I really like this pipes a lot and right at the moment a couple of these are some of my best smokers.
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2239127220100140610waHSNs
This pic consists of my two Nordings. The one is a Nording hunter pipe from 96.
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2509642310100140610nYneBf
Here is the final pics of my pipes. In this pic is a Charatan, Sasieni, Kaywoodie, and a Peterson. At the beginning of my smoking career I really didn't like straight pipes but I am really beginning to appreciate them lately.
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2639185420100140610cguxHx


----------



## [OT] Loki

Mikey sent me a few pipes so.....here are the pics

I'm not sure what they are butthey do say "briar" on both of them


----------



## Blaylock-cl

My Tsuge Kaga Brandy just arrived today.










Pretty excited... cause I've only started smoking about two weeks ago. I have a starter pipe and two cobs, but this is the nicest one yet.


----------



## kheffelf

I forgot to put the pic of my meer up so here it is.
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2659205980100140610OLyZku
And also I got a new Ascorti pipe on Monday and here is the pics for that.
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2269939710100140610NaCBcZ
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2379243450100140610LPtLJx


----------



## kjd2121

Very nice looking pipes kheffelf. :tu


----------



## davemo

Well, here are my two pipes:

Dos tubos de tobaco

Savinelli Duca Carlo and Tsuge. I kinda wish I'd gone for the lighter stained Tsuge, but I still like this one, though I haven't smoked it yet.


----------



## kheffelf

Here is a pic of my Tsuge that came yesterday.
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2746333050100140610KdZZpd


----------



## IHT

i'm thinking about bringing all my pipes to work next week and making a light box to take photos of them in, so they look halfway decent (and with a better camera).

my new Tsuge tan bent brandy has incredible grain (for a $40 pipe).


----------



## IHT

alright, roughly 3 hours later, trying to upload stuff, figure out a lost password, dealing with slow loading from imageshacks crappy ass service...


----------



## IHT

THE TSUGE TAN KAGA BENT BRANDY.


----------



## IHT

sweet Stanwell. check out the tight straight grain alll the way around.


----------



## kjd2121

Very nice grain on the pipe. I like the macro photos. Do you use a DSLR?

IHT - not macro. i don't have a light box built yet, so i can't go macro without a flash, which then overexposes it a bit.
it's a Canon Rebel XT, digital. the one we use at work. not bad. i'm going to take more photos next week when i have time. i wanted to re-size these things, but i don't have a program on this laptop to do that.
I NEED MORE AMBIENT LIGHT!!


----------



## IHT

this is a "tom richard" made pipe from germany. it's a little nose-warmer, not very long at all. actually shorter in length than the Tsuge. very shallow bowl, which i forgot to get a photo of. still unsmoked, but i'm about to get ready to smoke it.


----------



## Bruce

I can't see it....maybey you can post a bigger pic of it.


----------



## IHT

Bruce said:


> I can't see it....maybey you can post a bigger pic of it.


yep, sorry.
working for big brother (defense contractor) we're not allowed to have "things" on our computers that touch the network/internet. any kind of software that is NOT loaded by big brother can get you fired... even if the program was bought specifically for you to work on, the "dept of information management" does not allow it on computers on their network, unless they load it. and they won't load it.
so, that harddrive doesn't have photo editing software on it. i could've resized them on the camera.


----------



## Bruce

just yanking your chain buddy! LOL


----------



## a.paul

Holy F*cksnitzle Greg--If I send you all my pipes...or at least the pretty ones--will you take pictures of them?

Nice pipe--great shot.

IHT - just think if i had taken the time to put the light kit up and made a "light box" to take some real photos in. i had to bump the ISO up to 1600 just to get a good shutter speed (with my shakes). i'm not a professional photographer, but i've been trained enough to be dangerous - although we do have some professionals on the site.


----------



## dayplanner

Here's a pic of the Cavicchi carbonbased_al hit me with today.


----------



## mr.c

Im kinda a fan of cavicchi's , thats a nice looking pipe cquon , I am sure that it will be a great puffer


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

*Pipe pics*

Some of my latest pipe buys. Two Dunnies and 2 L'Anatra. The Dunhills I got on the estate market. The pot is an excellent smoker and the rhodesian speaks for itself. L'Anatra has been a favorite brand of mine for 5 years and I am trying to acquire a 7 day set. These are 3 and 4 with 5 on the way!! Before you get the idea that I am a man of means, I haven't bought new clothes in about 5 years either!  
A man has got to have his priorities in line!
View attachment 11565


View attachment 11566


----------



## designwise1

*Re: Pipe pics*

nice!


----------



## Glacierman

I haven't smoked these pipes for a looong time. They were all bought 15 or more years ago, but I can't bring myself to part with them. So, I thought I'd share them with you guys.

The photos were taken with a borrowed digital camera, and it was my first time with a digital, so the photos aren't all that hot. The background I was forced to use was ugly, so I Photoshopped them a bit to spruce them up and to overcome some of my digital photography ineptitude (I'm far more at home with a film 35mm SLR). The photos really do not do the pipes justice, but 'tis the best I can do for now.

Here we go.

First up is a Bari:


----------



## Glacierman

*Round two.*

A Jobey (sorry for the crappy background; got tired of PS-ing the things):

and finally, a Savinelli Punto Oro di corallo (which isn't made any more):

If I can dig out my best meerschaum, I'll post a pic of that. It is the best darn eagle claw/egg I've ever seen and is a signed Sevket. It was purchased about 15 years ago, and he doesn't do that kind of thing any more that I am aware of.

Also have a Nørding and a boat-load of American (Mark Tinsky/Curt Rollar). And one carved by a local fella who only did about a dozen. But I have to get the camera again......


----------



## a.paul

Just picked this little guy up from Kurt Huhn. It's GREEN!


----------



## ShawnP

a.paul said:


> Just picked this little guy up from Kurt Huhn. It's GREEN!


Man that is pretty sweet looking. Great score bro :tu

Shawn


----------



## a.paul

This angle shows the blast better I think...but I don't understand why you wouldn't wipe the pipe down with a lint free cloth before you took pictures.


----------



## joed

this is a recent add - M. Parks carved pot.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

joed said:


> this is a recent add - M. Parks carved pot.


Thats one interesting look. I don't think I've seen that type of rustication before.

Oh... I like it by the way


----------



## bonggoy

joed said:


> this is a recent add - M. Parks carved pot.


Very nice two tone stain. Brings out the birdseye on the rim.


----------



## dayplanner

These are the last 2 for a while D ). The Boswell (the squat tomato), feels as big as a tennis ball in the hand. The other one is a Stanwell Golden Danish.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Congratulations! Those are two nice looking pipes.

The Boswell is a real "beauty"! :tu


----------



## mgebbia

Hello,

Just picked up a nice Rad Davis Pipe from the Chicago Show this weekend.

Mike


----------



## IHT

very nice lookin pipe. i love the green stem, but i wonder what the green cumberland would've looked like on a black blasted pipe. still, his blasts look great... 
if you don't mind, how much did that one go for?
seems like everyone gets great deals at the chicago show, and the KC show is almost like paying B&M prices with a small selection.


----------



## Bruce

Greg: You would not believe the deals going on Sunday!
$300 Heeschen "A" Grades. $400 "D" Grade Matzholds!
The Sixten I scored came down $1200 bucks!

I'm sure there were many other great deals around even more dramatic than the ones I received!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Spoke with JM Boswell this morning and ordered one of his new pipes. What a nice guy!

This is a Squat Tomato...6 1/2" in length with an oversize bowl, almost 2 1/2".

I like the contrast between the chestnut wood finish and the black pebble texture on top.










He sent a few extra pictures which show the Birdseye "swirls" on the opposite side and the bottom.

Needless to say, I'm very excited to see it "in person", when it arrives in a few days.


----------



## EvanS

Blake Lockhart said:


> Spoke with JM Boswell this morning and ordered one of his new pipes. What a nice guy!
> 
> This is a Squat Tomato...6 1/2" in length with an oversize bowl, almost 2 1/2".
> 
> I like the contrast between the chestnut wood finish and the black pebble texture on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He sent a few extra pictures which show the Birdseye "swirls" on the opposite side and the bottom.
> 
> Needless to say, I'm very excited to see it "in person", when it arrives in a few days.


WOW!!! That a real good looker!!


----------



## mgebbia

Hello,

$160, but won it in the Silent Auction at the Chicago Show.....

Mike



mgebbia said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just picked up a nice Rad Davis Pipe from the Chicago Show this weekend.
> 
> Mike


----------



## rutkus

i finally found my ardor horn, and on sale too! can't wait to get it... p :tu


----------



## montecristo#2

Here are the two churchwardens I picked up before I went on vacation. Planning on letting this guys sit for a while, just wanted to grab them for the future.

The top one is a small churchwarden, the bowl is considerably smaller than the larger one. Both are Bjarne's.


----------



## bonggoy

IHT said:


> very nice lookin pipe. i love the green stem, *but i wonder what the green cumberland would've looked like on a black blasted pipe*. still, his blasts look great...


----------



## DubintheDam

My pipe collection pales into insignificance compared to some of the 'classy' briar's on display here...but I didn't see any of you gents with one of these, a Goedwaagen clay No230, at least 40 years old, and after dipped in a bit of 54% rum, I burn Troost Slices in it, just to keep an authentic dutch style to the experience.

View attachment 12457


----------



## IHT

the two pipes i got today are:

Winslow Crown 200









and the Pipa Croci sandblast somethingerother. 









and both together to get a size reference.


----------



## DubintheDam

Here you go, updated and looking good.


----------



## IHT

DubintheDam said:


> Here you go, updated and looking good.


i can't view the photo, it keeps asking me to login.


----------



## DubintheDam

IHT said:


> i can't view the photo, it keeps asking me to login.


Thanks for letting me know, yes I did it! Here's my beauties.


----------



## DubintheDam

Add one more to the list. It's got me written all over it! :tu


----------



## IHT

DubintheDam said:


> Add one more to the list. It's got me written all over it! :tu


very funny. kudos to you, dub.


----------



## sspolv

DubintheDam said:


> Thanks for letting me know, yes I did it! Here's my beauties.


That clay pipe is a killer! Any way for someone in the states to go about getting one of them, or are they easier to get than I'm making them out to be?


----------



## kheffelf

sspolv said:


> That clay pipe is a killer! Any way for someone in the states to go about getting one of them, or are they easier to get than I'm making them out to be?


Here you go.
http://www.pipesandcigars.com/claypipes.html
and another one
http://www.marscigars.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=728


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

Frenchy's got one too if you wanna keep it in the family

http://www.frenchyspipes.com/index.php?crn=211&rn=897&action=show_detail


----------



## DubintheDam

sspolv said:


> That clay pipe is a killer! Any way for someone in the states to go about getting one of them, or are they easier to get than I'm making them out to be?


Thanks spol, I think your question has been answered. This pipe is at least 40 years old, could be even older, so it does have that lovely aged feeling. I was very impressed with it myself when I took the foto, I thought "Damn that is an object of elegance".

I smoke mainly Troost Slices (a good and fairly cheap dutch flake) in it, just to keep that traditional dutch feel to it. It's a 'must' to dip the stem in Rum, whiskey or beer, otherwise it just tastes to red bricky!


----------



## DubintheDam

*Serious Rack Attack*

There were two winners today, and for sure I was one, I picked up these two Crown Larsens (the sandblast (90) on bottom, I already owned), I now have a nice little Larsen Collection, one Cognac, one Port, one Double Black.

I had popped into the shop (McCarthy's on Zeedijk) on Sunday while out for a city walk with my wife. The owner is also an ex-Dubliner, and he tells me that he's selling the shop very, very soon, and if I fancy any of his last few Larsen's he'll do me - for 50% off! An opportunity too good to be missed, "says I". So I pop in at lunch time today, he's normally closed on Tuesday, but he opens the door for me and says, "your just in time, I just got the phone call to say my shop is sold"! (He's already opened a Licquor store around the corner).

Well if ever there was an omen, So I picked up a Lovet (96), and a Pot (188) with 9mm filter for...wait for it...€115 for the two, now in Amsterdam that's cheap as chips. And then he throws in the nice display stand as well!

What can I say, "you loose some, you win some". Boy oh boy.:bl


----------



## DubintheDam

*And there's more*, had to go back to pipe shop today and change the Port POT (see previous photo), the stem was 'mis-drilled', couldn't even get a pipe cleaner through it, luckily he had no problems changing it. Only thing was, the only other filter Crown Larsen (184) was a sandblast, I think it's a bent Dublin, could be a Pear, it's a biggie and as light as a feather. Only thing is I don't know what I'll smoke in it. Lets us know what shape you think it is..anybody..or what to smoke in it, too big for Latakia I think!


----------



## DubintheDam

The WO Larsen Collection is complete, just added the Zulu Bulldog (99), to make a nice set of quality sandblasts. Do like a good black sandblast.


----------



## danisirish

DubintheDam said:


> The WO Larsen Collection is complete, just added the Zulu Bulldog (99), to make a nice set of quality sandblasts. Do like a good black sandblast.


and a mac user too :tu


----------



## rutkus

I really like that pipe rack in German (?) back on your wall. i'm really needing a good rack to store/display my pipes, i haven't found a good one yet.


----------



## Bruce

Just picked up this baby:

http://www.roushpipes.com/ProductDetails.aspx?productID=650

I have 7 of Larry's Pots right now, some smooth, some rusticated, some rusticated and blasted with a smooth top. But this little pipe is perfect for me.

It takes talent for a pipe maker to make a Pot elegant, but Larry has done it with this Pot!


----------



## EvanS

I gotta admit Bruce - that is a special beauty!!!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

:tpd:

"She's a looker"!!... Best of luck and enjoy it!!!











.


----------



## DubintheDam

rutkus said:


> I really like that pipe rack in German (?) back on your wall. i'm really needing a good rack to store/display my pipes, i haven't found a good one yet.


Just picked it up last week in a old junk shop, paid far too much for it.

It's in Dutch which is very similar to german. It translates:

It's no man, that cannot smoke (rooken).


----------



## DubintheDam

Bruce said:


> Just picked up this baby:
> 
> http://www.roushpipes.com/ProductDetails.aspx?productID=650
> 
> I have 7 of Larry's Pots right now, some smooth, some rusticated, some rusticated and blasted with a smooth top. But this little pipe is perfect for me.
> 
> It takes talent for a pipe maker to make a Pot elegant, but Larry has done it with this Pot!


Pure and absolute art, no other word for it, some of his pipes should be on display in a gallery.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Figured I would take a picture of the stash after moving and having it all together. There are some seriously generous BOTL out there. Thanks guys.

http://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2066603270079014394KPGjwk


----------



## Nutiket_32

here is my very small collection, just had to get rid of some tobacco for getting dry, should be getting some more tins or at least some bulk tomorrow.










on top is a dr. grabow royal duke
middle is a aldo ve*l*ani (think thats it, i cant completely make out the word on the stem)
bottom is the sweetest looking corncob I've ever seen

my pipe tool, a tin of dunhill three year matured (had the tin for about 3 months but haven't smoked it yet, and a box of matches from shulas steakhouse in chicago (had to use it to prop the pipe up)

sorry for the picture quality, all i have is the integrated webcam on my laptop


----------



## IHT

aldo velani is the middle pipe. those damn italians can't write in cursive.


----------



## Nutiket_32

IHT said:


> aldo velani is the middle pipe. those damn italians can't write in cursive.


muchas gracias senor


----------



## Don Fernando

Fresh from the carver's hands ... the CS forum pipe in coral with an amber stem.


----------



## EvanS

monsoon said:


> Fresh from the carver's hands ... the CS forum pipe in coral with an amber stem.


nice pics and agreat looking pipe errat

You KNOW that uncarbonized bowl is begging for a Burley or Stonehaven-type breaking in.....right?

RIGHT?????

thanks for posting the pics


----------



## nimravus01

monsoon said:


> Fresh from the carver's hands ... the CS forum pipe in coral with an amber stem.


Wow! Where can I get one of those?

Here's a pic of my whole collection

My newest pipe, a Butz-Choquin Rolando Negoita partial sanblast

My Karl Eric Danish sitter

My Tommaso Spanu apple


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

I like what I see very much. Now to post a picture of your cellar.


----------



## Nutiket_32

nice collection there.

As for the forum pipe, a bunch of gorillas had it made through Mark Tinsky, but I think the oportunity has passed. Welcome to the jungle


----------



## knuckles

Ok guys... begin salivating.... now!

A couple of years ago I posted a message about inheriting my grandfather's pipe collection. I just returned from picking them up, and I've been photographing the collection as I am preparing them for display. The pipes are dusty in these photos... they all cleaned up very nicely.

The pipes in these photos are about 1/3 of the collection. I will post more as I unpack and photograph them. Note, the newest pipes in this collection are approximately 50 years old, with some of them dating back more than 100 years (one pipe is approximately 150 years old).

Anyway, enjoy....

Photo 1

Photo 2

Photo 3

Photo 4

Photo 5

Photo 6 - Note: This pipe is approx. 150 years old. It was owned / smoked by Andrew Curtain, governor of PA during the Civil War. I have some documentation on it, including how it came into my grandfathers possession. The bowl is brass, while the stem is wood.

Photo 7

Photo 8

Photo 9

Photo 10 - Note: the two pipes near the center show considerable wear, clearly they were a couple of favorites of my grandfathers.

Photo 11

Photo 12

Photo 13

I'll post more photos later. In the future, I plan on researching many of these pipes, and if I run across any interesting data I'll post something about it.


----------



## knuckles

To add some information to the pipes in this collection (above).... most of the pipes are the 'average joe' pipes, but date back quite a ways. Very early (1920's and 1930's) Kaywoodie and Yello-Bole's are in there, as well as (quite a few) Wally Frank pipes (they are many of the decorative pipes in the collection). Lots of Medico's. But there are a few others that I need to spend some time researching. I'll provide more info as time goes on.


----------



## DubintheDam

knuckles said:


> To add some information to the pipes in this collection (above).... most of the pipes are the 'average joe' pipes, but date back quite a ways. Very early (1920's and 1930's) Kaywoodie and Yello-Bole's are in there, as well as (quite a few) Wally Frank pipes (they are many of the decorative pipes in the collection). Lots of Medico's. But there are a few others that I need to spend some time researching. I'll provide more info as time goes on.


Nice collection, it's quite clear your granda was a real collector, I like the fact that he acquired so many unusual and interesting pipes rather than just 'distinguished' ones. It says something about his character and personality. His memory lives on with his little collection, great stuff, thanks for sharing...do post the 'cabinet' display photos when done.


----------



## Big T

Very nice. Looks like you have some real gems there.


----------



## knuckles

*A few more pictures*

I've finally gotten around to taking some more pictures as I cleaned and put the pipes up for display:

Photo 14

Photo 15

Photo 16

Photo 17

Photo 18

Photo 19

Photo 20

Photo 21

Photo 22

Photo 23 This picture (#23) and the next one (#24) show the pipes crammed... er, should I say on display in an old china cabinet. The story goes that my grandfather commandeered this cabinet from my grandmother to use as his pipe display case.

Photo 24

Photo 25 This and the next picture show a cabinet that my grandfather build to display some of his pipes. He built a second case to display old tobacco tins - I'll put a picture of that up sometime in the future.

Photo 26


----------



## EvanS

*Re: A few more pictures*

very nice knuckles!!! I am with Dub on this one. Looking at all of those pipes, especially in that china cabinet, I don't see a pipe collection. Instead I see a special part of the man's life.

Are you planning on keeping everything?


----------



## Tricker-cl

Wow that is a monster pipe collection.It is very special and I know I would display it with pride. On a side note here is my 2 latest purchases. A Savinelli Natural and a Kaywoodie Bulldog. 

http://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010065vq0.jpg


----------



## knuckles

*Re: A few more pictures*



EvanS said:


> Are you planning on keeping everything?


First of all, let me say thanks for all the kind responses. Great point about this collection being a time line of my grandfathers life. It is interesting to read some of the notes he left on many of the pipes - which were his favorites, from friends, etc... it is quite enjoyable.

Yes, I am planning on keeping it. I will keep it on display in the cabinet and the two hand-built display cases for everyone to see. The cabinet is sitting in a corner in our dining area, the two cases will be mounted on a wall in my den once I finish remodeling my den (I'm going to give it an old 'pub' look, and I think the pipes will compliment the decor perfectly).


----------



## 8ptstars

*Re: A few more pictures*

I have a web page with may of my pipes on it. It is quite out of date as I have many pipes to add to it, but it is a good representation of my collection. Most of my major recent additions which are not listed have been new era kaywoodies and estate charatans and millvilles.

http://eightptstars.googlepages.com/mycurrentrotation

Here's a pic of most of my pipes


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

*Re: A few more pictures*

Very nice! Welcome aboard!


----------



## EvanS

*Re: A few more pictures*



8ptstars said:


> I have a web page with may of my pipes on it. It is quite out of date as I have many pipes to add to it, but it is a good representation of my collection. Most of my major recent additions which are not listed have been new era kaywoodies and estate charatans and millvilles.
> 
> http://eightptstars.googlepages.com/mycurrentrotation
> 
> Here's a pic of most of my pipes


First off - WELCOME ABOARD!!!:bl

very nice - I see a predominance of straights in your collection
I really took a shine to that Radice Bark on your website. Looong shank and a great texture.

...and NO, most Burleys don't suck you crazy bastage!! :chk



Sharpen the nail tampers boys and girls - this ones gonna be trouble, I can feel it


----------



## 8ptstars

*Re: A few more pictures*



EvanS said:


> Sharpen the nail tampers boys and girls - this ones gonna be trouble, I can feel it


Whatever do you mean?


----------



## EvanS

*Re: A few more pictures*



8ptstars said:


> Whatever do you mean?


:r yeah, what could it be?

Surely I refer not to the Burley-smack you spoke on your *2nd ever post!!*

I request a thorough review of the CS entrance requirements...now that I am safely entrenched, of course.


----------



## 8ptstars

*Re: A few more pictures*



EvanS said:


> :r yeah, what could it be?
> 
> Surely I refer not to the Burley-smack you spoke on your *2nd ever post!!*
> 
> I request a thorough review of the CS entrance requirements...now that I am safely entrenched, of course.


Burley is for cigarettes and old codgers without any sense of taste left.
:bx


Virginia is King!


----------



## IHT

*Re: A few more pictures*



8ptstars said:


> Burley is for cigarettes and old codgers without any sense of taste left.
> :bx
> 
> 
> Virginia is King!


p
welcome to CS' pipe forum.


----------



## EvanS

*Re: A few more pictures*



8ptstars said:


> Burley is for cigarettes and old codgers without any sense of taste left.
> :bx
> 
> 
> Virginia is King!





IHT said:


> p
> welcome to CS' pipe forum.


oh now isn't _this _just special. Fast friends with their city-slicker tobacco.

SMOKEHOUSE!!! I need help over here :bx. There's a gonna be trouble


----------



## Alpedhuez55

*Re: A few more pictures*



8ptstars said:


> I have a web page with may of my pipes on it. It is quite out of date as I have many pipes to add to it, but it is a good representation of my collection. Most of my major recent additions which are not listed have been new era kaywoodies and estate charatans and millvilles.
> 
> http://eightptstars.googlepages.com/mycurrentrotation
> 
> Here's a pic of most of my pipes


Nice Selection there!!! A lot of straight pipes, but all look great!!!

Love the website:tu


----------



## Cheeto

Here's my small setup, made a niche in a bookshelf


----------



## physiognomy

My first real briar pipe arrived tonight. It is only a cheap Italian Thompson, but I'm excited about it. I put out some '06 Christmas Cheer to air (thanks Root!) for my first smoke. Looking forward to giving my cob a rest & smoking a briar pipe...










p


----------



## physiognomy

My latest is a little Savinelli Roly... Just about to fire up a bowl of Old Gowrie & find out how it smokes p


----------



## Mister Moo

A pretty decent profession-related tool at $0.00. This is a broken thread guide from a Consew sewing machine; I rounded off the break at the base and this stainless alloy is now a lightweight, non-rusting tamper at one end and a hook/tampy/scrape-thingie at the other.

PROS: Does not punch a hole in your pocket like a smoothed out nail and, if you have a bench grinder/buffer, costs zero; good all-around tamper and either end works in narrow bowls.

CONS: you have to wait for the part in a sewing machine to fail before you can get one.










Other home made pipe tools?


----------



## Mad Hatter

Here's new estate I bought from Frenchy's. Its a Frasorteret, Prebem Holm second. It burns cool and smokes extremely well, better than even my Petes I think.


----------



## Big T

Mad Hatter said:


> Here's new estate I bought from Frenchy's. Its a Frasorteret, Prebem Holm second. It burns cool and smokes extremely well, better than even my Petes I think.


Sharp looking pipe Joe! I really like Danish freehands.


----------



## EvanS

Mad Hatter said:


> Here's new estate I bought from Frenchy's. Its a Frasorteret, Prebem Holm second. It burns cool and smokes extremely well, better than even my Petes I think.


Joe that's "chunky" beautiful!!! Nice pipe, and if you don't like it you can drill for oil with it


----------



## fireman43

Here's my modest beginnings. I have a Comoy's estate coming from Coy, and I'm looking at a Peterson bent Bulldog for Christmas this year. I just wish I had discovered the joys of pipe smoking before now. I have a few tins I'm fixing to order, plus whatever I receive from Coy and my trade with Blake. I'm loving this slope!p


----------



## Puffy69




----------



## fireman43

Picked this up at the local B&M today. Little is an understatement, and the only marking on it says "Italy". I've put a bowl of Penzance through it, and it seems to smoke good from my newb perpective.


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Stanwell estate from Frenchy:*








--








--








--









*Tsuge Kaga Dark Smooth Bent Brandy from SP:*








--








--








--









*Savinelli Oscar Elite from eBay:*








--








--


----------



## Sawyer

I have that same Tsuge. I noticed today that it has 3 fills in the left hand side. No matter, it smokes really well. I really like that Savinelli. I need to find me a bent bulldog. I am thinking of getting a Stanwell Legend #191.


----------



## worr lord

Savinelli Monza . I just picked it up relatively cheap (few scratches from being in one of those God-awful wall clips)

This is going to be a fun slope...


----------



## ToddziLLa

That is a _nice_ pipe worr lord! I really like it a lot.


----------



## dayplanner

fireman43 said:


> Here's my modest beginnings. I have a Comoy's estate coming from Coy, and I'm looking at a Peterson bent Bulldog for Christmas this year. I just wish I had discovered the joys of pipe smoking before now. I have a few tins I'm fixing to order, plus whatever I receive from Coy and my trade with Blake. I'm loving this slope!p


PM me your addy, bro!


----------



## solafid3

Doyle haven't seen you on in a while... or maybe I'm just not paying attention.

Here's some of my lowly Tsuge probably has VA in it.


----------



## dayplanner

Yeah, been hangin' out in the coffee forum, mostly. Still here, tho.

Joe, DC# 0703 8555 7490 5579 0711. Have fun!


----------



## IHT

ToddziLLa said:


> That is a _nice_ pipe worr lord! I really like it a lot.


all i see is a tin. there's a pipe in the photo??


----------



## ToddziLLa

IHT said:


> all i see is a tin. there's a pipe in the photo??


It is really dark and depending on your monitor calibration you may not see it.


----------



## IHT

a little of both, bro, little of both. :tu


----------



## ToddziLLa

IHT said:


> a little of both, bro, little of both. :tu


Gotcha. :tu


----------



## worr lord

Lol. I can't wait to smoke a bowl tonight, I really enjoy that MM965.


----------



## xeper

Here is my humble collection, still new to pipes. 










From left:
IMP Meerschaum Poker, Brebbia 601, Tsuge Kaga Dark Bent Brandy, Cheap No-name pipe.


----------



## IHT

welcome to the CS pipe forum. nice set of pipes, love the meer poker.


----------



## worr lord

Beautiful set of pipes there. I especially like the Tsuge and the Meer.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

Hi Xeper. That meer poker is really sharp. I might have to look into picking up one of those.


----------



## xeper

Thank you all very much. I'm placing an order for a L'Anatra tonight. I'll post pictures of that one as well when it gets here.


----------



## Sawyer

Got this Stanwell Legend today.



















Along with some Stonehaven, Ramsgate and SG Christmas Mix.









I am going to have to get a tobacco jar for the Christmas Mix. It is overpowering.


----------



## Savvy

Been thinking about getting that same Stanwell...its a nice looking pipe, perhaps in a couple weeks I'll pull the trigger on it.


----------



## NCatron

Sawyer said:


> Got this Stanwell Legend today.


I also like this shape. It has a modest bend, does it pass a pipe cleaner without effort, or does the bend make it tricky?


----------



## LasciviousXXX

xeper said:


> Thank you all very much. I'm placing an order for a L'Anatra tonight. I'll post pictures of that one as well when it gets here.


Welcome.... and I dig your Screen-name :tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl

This one's "ON HOLD" and it's got my name on it!

The carver is David Johnson from Ozark Mountain Briars.

http://www.ozarkmountainbriars.com/tradesmanpipes.htm


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Blake Lockhart said:


> This one "ON HOLD" and it's got my name on it!
> 
> The carver is David Johnson from Ozark Mountain Briars.
> 
> http://www.ozarkmountainbriars.com/tradesmanpipes.htm


Glad Dave is getting some business. He happens to be 10 minutes away. :tu

I have always liked his pipes for their traditional look.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Kayak_Rat said:


> Glad Dave is getting some business. He happens to be 10 minutes away. :tu
> 
> I have always liked his pipes for their traditional look.


This will be my second pipe from Dave. The one I currently have is absolutely one of my favorite pipes. It smokes great!.

He's a nice guy and very fair to deal with.


----------



## worr lord

Think I know where I'm getting my next pipe O.O


----------



## IHT

nice poker-dog.
that was one of the pipes we thought about as the CS forum pipe, i think... but since another board had just did the same thing, we can't be copy cats.


----------



## DubintheDam

http://www.ozarkmountainbriars.com/tradesmanpipes.htm

Quality pipes at real prices, nice. On the wish list for sure. Indeed.


----------



## ultramag

I got some new pipes today so I finally got all the boys together for a group photo.

http://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mypipes103007rl4.jpg

Starting on the top left and going down---Kay-Woodie drinkless, Winslow Crown, LJ Peretti, Saseini Berkely Club, Savinelli Deluxe 606. Top right and down---Two MM cobs, Kay-Woodie Ruff Tone, Ascorti Peppino 156, and the CS forum pipe by Mark Tinsky.


----------



## Don Fernando

ultramag said:


> I got some new pipes today so I finally got all the boys together for a group photo.
> 
> http://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mypipes103007rl4.jpg
> 
> Starting on the top left and going down---Kay-Woodie drinkless, Winslow Crown, LJ Peretti, Saseini Berkely Club, Savinelli Deluxe 606. Top right and down---Two MM cobs, Kay-Woodie Ruff Tone, Ascorti Peppino 156, and the CS forum pipe by Mark Tinsky.


I really like that Winslow ... and would ya look at that CS forum pipe !!

Very nice, Chad !


----------



## Buckeye Jack

Well since everyone seems to like to share, I thought I would post thic pics I have. I went a little nuts this month, so 3 of these are brand new and 2 are mini estate pipes:

My Pipe Page


----------



## ToddziLLa

Very nice Jack! Looks like you took the plunge deep brother...! :r

I _really_ like that Comoy's Christmas 1978 pipe.


----------



## Don Fernando

Fun day at the K.C. Pipe & Tobacco Show ... not a cheap day ... a fun day. Oh, well ... you only live once, right ??

Finally got my Roush p


















A nice lil' Jirsa


















Finally...something other than a BIC :tu










Not complete without some tobacco ...










Cant have tobacco without something to drink










All in all ... a fine day.


----------



## IHT

guess i better photo my pipe... p


----------



## Blaylock-cl

monsoon said:


> Fun day at the K.C. Pipe & Tobacco Show ... not a cheap day ... a fun day. Oh, well ... you only live once, right ??
> 
> Finally got my Roush p
> Finally...something other than a BIC :tu
> 
> All in all ... a fine day.


That's a great looking Roush.
Looks like you had "a fine day" indeed.



IHT said:


> guess i better photo my pipe... p


Yep...we're waiting!


----------



## IHT

Blake Lockhart said:


> Yep...we're waiting!


i got sh*t to do right now, family stuff...


----------



## Spect

I just got my first pipe from a buddy who got it on E-bay over a year ago. It's actually a lot smaller than I thought it was, but I think it'll be ok to learn with.


----------



## fireman43

Here are my two nicer pipes (have a couple cheap baskets and a couple cobbs)

The first one is an '07 Boswell that Doyle (cquon) gifted me.....



Second is my Comoy's Golden Grain estate that I traded Coy (livwire68) for....


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Nice looking pipes, Joe. 

Both are very "rich" and dark...I like that. The Comoy has especially nice detail on the bowl. 

Good luck with them! :tu


----------



## IHT

alright, finally got the time to take a photo, with bad lighting and my bad lens (not happy with this sigma lens w/ no macro).

it's a Ser Jacapo Maxima rusticated big ol' ball of something. apple, ball, whatever shape you wanna call it, it's big. i have photos of it next to the CS forum pipe and a Tsuge kaga.
i cleaned a bunch of pipes last night, picture is on the dirty pipe cleaning towel.


----------



## TimB

Just picked up this beautiful Paolo Becker:



















I don't have it in hand yet, but a full report is soon to follow!

Photos courtesy of Achim Frank's site http://www.pfeifenstudio-frank.de/


----------



## Blaylock-cl

IHT and TimB,

:tu Great looking pipes gentlemen...best of luck with them!

.


----------



## dayplanner

Blake Lockhart said:


> IHT and TimB,
> 
> :tu Great looking pipes gentlemen...best of luck with them!
> 
> .


Indeed!


----------



## IHT

Tim, i almost nabbed a becker today as well. they had some very very nice pipes there this year.


----------



## novasurf

This is good stuff. Thanks. I have a lot more reading to do.


----------



## TimB

IHT said:


> Tim, i almost nabbed a becker today as well. they had some very very nice pipes there this year.


I really dig Becker's style, something about the sleek clean lines of his pipes really appeal to me. I am pretty stoked!


----------



## worr lord

*Ow. My pride.*

Just leaving the new location of my favorite B&M, I'm turning around in the parking lot on my bike. As I put a bit of weight on the foot pegs to get situated on the seat, the pin holding the right foot peg snapped, resulting in me coming down on the rear brake pretty hard unexpectedly, and thus, dropping the bike mid-turn. Embarrassing, to say the least. I take comfort in knowing it could have broken at a far worse time, resulting in serious damage to me and my ZX6-R

On the plus side, I did return with this beaut. I'll get some good pictures tonight, these don't show the rich contrast or the smooth grain.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

New Dunhill:


----------



## worr lord

Beautiful stem. I like the octagon shaped bowl, as you can probably already tell p


----------



## IHT

"where'd my posts go??"

moved to the thread we :BS about stuff not related to pipes (instead of in a threads about photos of pipes).

:tu


----------



## Spect

Tim that pipe is gorgeous! I really dig that slick look-in low profle.


----------



## Sanitariumite

TimB said:


> Just picked up this beautiful Paolo Becker:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have it in hand yet, but a full report is soon to follow!
> 
> Photos courtesy of Achim Frank's site http://www.pfeifenstudio-frank.de/


It's pieces of art like this that get me curious about maybe starting down a new slope... That thing is beautiful!


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

That is a gorgeous pipe; the saucer shape generally is very transfixing. I've had my eye on this saucer Dunhill for some time:


----------



## TimB

Thanks gents, I can't wait to get it and fire it up!!


----------



## EvanS

Saucer and straight...out-cooling Cary Grant by a mile


----------



## ultramag

I'm a little slow, but here are the three pipes I picked up at the KC show last weekend:



From top to bottom they are a Servi Premium Series Limited Edition Meerschaum, a Charatan Perfection, and a Lane era Charatan Authentic. Here is one more of just the Servi.


----------



## IHT

nice, chad.
you must've felt like some old lady in that traveling antiques TV show. 
they're all very nice pipes, big un's, too.


----------



## Don Fernando

Damn ... I forgot that you picked up that meer as well, Chad. That's very sweet. How's she smoke ????


----------



## replicant_argent

its a beaut!


----------



## IHT

nice billiard. what brand is it? i can barely see the marking on the top of the stem.


----------



## replicant_argent

IHT said:


> nice billiard. what brand is it? i can barely see the marking on the top of the stem.


its a Willard Ajustomatic, full of fills, looks like a dog got ahold of it at one time or another, but its functional. Not new in the last few decades, and not pretty, but stuff burns in it. Maybe I should take my Dremel and "rusticate" it. It would be bound to look better.

I pulled the thing in the middle out of it the other day, seems to smoke better. I assume that was the "Ajustomatic" portion of the pipe.
I thought it was one piece, instead of press fitted into the screw portion, and wanted to take the dremel to it, but looked closely and saw a seam, decided to grab a vise grip and pull it out.


----------



## IHT

that's what ppl do to their kaywoodies that have those in 'em.


----------



## IHT

VICTORY IS MINE!!! IT LIVES!!
finally got my replacement bit for this, it's a caramel color instead of the chocolate in the photo. got off work after smoking some Xmas Cheer 07, decided to sand away... got it to slide in snugly, lit 'er up with some acadia ribbon (from tasso), and she smokes just fine.

i'm stoked, back from the dead - the tim west freehand arises.


----------



## Don Fernando

IHT said:


> VICTORY IS MINE!!! IT LIVES!!
> finally got my replacement bit for this, it's a caramel color instead of the chocolate in the photo. got off work after smoking some Xmas Cheer 07, decided to sand away... got it to slide in snugly, lit 'er up with some acadia ribbon (from tasso), and she smokes just fine.
> 
> i'm stoked, back from the dead - the tim west freehand arises.


Damn good to hear!! Been a while since you have been able to smoke that one.


----------



## replicant_argent

There is something about a freehand that is the shiznit. Nice looking West. 
I'm going to have to google Acadian ribbon.


----------



## IHT

replicant_argent said:


> Acadian ribbon.


http://www.tobaccoreviews.com/blend_detail.cfm?ALPHA=B&TID=2426


----------



## Papichulo

IHT said:


> VICTORY IS MINE!!! IT LIVES!!
> finally got my replacement bit for this, it's a caramel color instead of the chocolate in the photo. got off work after smoking some Xmas Cheer 07, decided to sand away... got it to slide in snugly, lit 'er up with some acadia ribbon (from tasso), and she smokes just fine.
> 
> i'm stoked, back from the dead - the tim west freehand arises.


 That is one fine pipe.


----------



## ultramag

monsoon said:


> Damn ... I forgot that you picked up that meer as well, Chad. That's very sweet. How's she smoke ????


The draw is a little tight, but I like it overall. A nice big handful of pipe. I have read that many meers have a tight draw. I will check on getting it opened up a little. If not, it's not so tight I can't enjoy it. I have ran a couple bowls of the Diebel's Westport through it so far. I think I might need some more of that. :tu


----------



## nimravus01

I got a Stanwell Hans Christian Anderson I pipe a few weeks ago and just got around to taking pictures. Here it is with some of my other collections:


----------



## madurofan

http://www.smokingpipes.com/images/products/002-171-0945.jpg

Woo-hoo, passed one up a year ago. Finally got another chance.


----------



## paperairplane

Hay nimra - nice Scotch collection! I imbibe occassionally... love a well made McCallan 12 yr Rob Roy, perfect with a twist -some reccomendations for you and a question:

tequila - get some cassadores, the one with a stag head - knocks the socks off of patron - I like the tres generaciones silver better than the anejo....

rum - get a bottle of Sailor Jerry, cheap and great... it is like high octane captain morgan with good flavors - nice vanilla, cherry tones and the 90+ proof cuts the sweetness

On the churchwarden - did you get one of the sets with a short and long stem? Those seem like a nice way to get 2 pipes for 1.


----------



## nimravus01

paperairplane said:


> Hay nimra - nice Scotch collection! I imbibe occassionally... love a well made McCallan 12 yr Rob Roy, perfect with a twist -some reccomendations for you and a question:
> 
> tequila - get some cassadores, the one with a stag head - knocks the socks off of patron - I like the tres generaciones silver better than the anejo....
> 
> rum - get a bottle of Sailor Jerry, cheap and great... it is like high octane captain morgan with good flavors - nice vanilla, cherry tones and the 90+ proof cuts the sweetness
> 
> On the churchwarden - did you get one of the sets with a short and long stem? Those seem like a nice way to get 2 pipes for 1.


Ahhh, you caught me showing off a little. Thanks for the complement and suggestions. I'm very proud of my Scotch selection. I generally drink Sauza hornitos tequila and save the Patron for occasion. I've never seen Cassadores before, but, I'll see if I can get some somewhere. (Probably easier to find in Texas.) I already have a couple bottles of Sailor Jerry rum, (good stuff.) The other shelf is not in the picture... Of course, this thread probably belongs in the food/drink forum.

As for the Stanwell Hans Christian Anderson pipe, yes, it did come with a short stem too. I haven't decided, yet, which way I prefer to use it. So far, I've been breaking it in with the 2006 CC.


----------



## paperairplane

hornitos is a good call - I can't wait for another 5-10 years to go by and agave production to catch up... premium tequilas shouldn't be $60+

It's not showing off if you call it "subject composition"... I like the forward tilt of that bowl as it balances the longer stem. Sometimes churchwardens just look right to me.


----------



## nimravus01

paperairplane said:


> hornitos is a good call - I can't wait for another 5-10 years to go by and agave production to catch up... premium tequilas shouldn't be $60+


Agreed!



paperairplane said:


> I like the forward tilt of that bowl as it balances the longer stem.


That's precisely why I picked this shape HCA. I didn't think the acorn or horn shapes looked quite right as Churchwardens.

You know, the "cutty" shape is the traditional shape of clay churchwardens, which is most likely why we perceive it as looking the best.


----------



## Papichulo

Da Klugs said:


> IHT deleted it last time. (Abuse of superpowers) Let's try again..


I need one of these pipes. boom chicka wah wah


----------



## tzaddi

Last month when I was Colorado Springs I visited the Stag Tobacconist's shop, This is a wonderful cigar & pipe shop with a walk-in for cigars and another walk-in for pipe tobacco. Bring your pipe along and sample for free any of the many opened tins and bulk blends in their comfortable lounge where coffee is always brewing.

This road trip I took my one and only pipe, the 2007 forum pipe. It wasn't long before I realized I needed another pipe as I browsed the display cases looking for somehing that appealed to my learning eyes while searching for a bargain.

After a while I settled on this briar Sumerler, I believe it is Italian. I liked the shape and how it felt in my hand. The clencher was that is was 50% off. :tu

So I present to you my second pipe.



*Looks like the trademark was struck twice.*​
BTW let me know if I post too many photos, I really appreciate this forum and I want to get it right.

-Richard


----------



## Cheeto

tzaddi you can never post too many photos. I like the pipe, that slight curve in the middle of the bowl looks like it would make the pipe very comfortable to hold.


----------



## Papichulo

Cheeto said:


> tzaddi you can never post too many photos. I like the pipe, that slight curve in the middle of the bowl looks like it would make the pipe very comfortable to hold.


:tpd: :Nice pipe. Keep the photos coming:tu


----------



## Bruce

Interesting shape! Bell dublin with an oval shank and saddlebit.....a lot going on with that pipe. Looks comfortable to smoke.


----------



## worr lord

Cheeto said:


> tzaddi you can never post too many photos. I like the pipe, that slight curve in the middle of the bowl looks like it would make the pipe very comfortable to hold.


Agreed. The contour of the bowl looks and probably feels great.


----------



## tzaddi

Thanks guys for the feedback. I knew I could count on you for feedback.



> Bruce
> 
> Bell dublin with an oval shank and saddlebit.....a lot going on with that pipe.


Appreciate the specifics, I have a desire to learn and this really helps.

I purchased 3 estate pipes last night that I am in the process of restoring. I am deciding whether to post the photos and text in a new thread or use an exisiting one like this one. Once I figure that out I look forward to hearing feedback concerning what it is I purchased.


----------



## montecristo#2

I was bored tonight so I decided to take pictures of my growing pipe collection. I have a serious case of PAD. As you can tell from the pictures, I like pipes with a smooth finish and happen to really like Bjarnes. I also have a thing for churchwardens (small and large).

I think the next pipe I am going to buy will be sandblasted, these are finally starting to grow on me. I think the clubstogie pipe had something to do with it. :tu Plus, I am a perfectionist, so I have a feeling sandblasted is a much better way to go. 

I am not the best with a camera, so I apologize if the pictures are not great.

Tsuges:










Bjarnes:


----------



## montecristo#2

Bjarnes continued, these are my Volcanos:


----------



## montecristo#2

Small churchwardens (Bjarne of course):










Large Churchwardens (picked up two by mistake, for some reason I just could not send one back ):










Finally, this is a sitter I picked up with a military mount:


----------



## Bruce

Nice collection!


----------



## ultramag

Very nice monte#2


----------



## montecristo#2

Bruce said:


> Nice collection!


Thanks Bruce, probably nothing compare to yours.  :r

I finally bit the bullet and bought a Matzhold today. I have been looking at this pipe for weeks and just had to pull the trigger. It sort of fits all my criteria: smooth finish, bent brandy, long stem. This will be my first pipe without a bowl coating. I swear, my next pipe is going to be sandblasted.  :r










I had purchased a couple of other pipes from smokingpipes and decided to return them (they have great customer service by the way), so I figured I was paying the same amount anyway. Or at least that is my justification! :hn  :r


----------



## tzaddi

*My 1st Estate Pipes (Pics)*

Lately I have been visiting the local antique mall where a few of the vendors carry pipe related items including estate pipes.

Friday I was there to purchase a Comoy Ceramic Humidor (*see photos here*). One of the stalls has a glass case with a selection of estate pipes that I have reviewed and studied but passed on several times. As I made my way up to the register I noticed that the display of pipes had changed. My mind said, "Hey, those aren't the same pipes that where there the last time. I asked to have the case opened and proceeded to examine several with a magnifying glass. With my budding experience I was looking for names and trademarks I recognized from my "learnings" here at the CS pipe forum and related links. The one I settled on was a Comoy. Since it was 1 of a rack of 12 I asked the attendant to call the vendor and get an individual price. She called him and told me that he would be down in 10 minutes. When he arrived he had another small rack of pipes that he was keeping for himself, he didn't smoke but he just liked the looks of these. I picked up 2 more from these new arrivals and although I saw several more that I was attracted to I wanted to see what I could do with these first and get some feedback from you guys. One of the pipes was marked $35. The total for the following 3 pipes was $80 plus tax. I am in the process of cleaning them and learning about them.

*Here is the Comoy:
*

*Here is the Nording:*

*"AS Nording Danmark"
What's up with the spelling of "Danmark"?*

I was really attracted to this final pipe in my purchase and did not find out what it was until I sat down with it last night and searched the internet. One of the reasons that it was difficult to ID was (deductive) apparently the stem has been replaced and in doing so the new fit required some work that rubbed out the name to a degree and the original stem probably had a trademark.
*Stanwell Royal Danish 922* I think:

I purchased these pipes to smoke them and to learn about restoring, which seems to be going well (but I have nothing to reference it to). I plan on posting additional photos when I have them all shined up.

Having fun. :tu

-Richard


----------



## tzaddi

montecristo#2 said:


> I am not the best with a camera, so I apologize if the pictures are not great.


They are in focus with good color balance and contrasting backgrounds (well maybe one of the volcano shots has the stem in the dark ). Overall very good documents showing a very nice collections of pipes.

Thanks for being bored. p


----------



## nimravus01

I've been wanting to get a volcano shape eventually. The ones you have look real nice!


----------



## Savvy

*Re: My 1st Estate Pipes (Pics)*

Nice pick ups Richard. Looking forward to the end results with them. The Danmark spelling is just how they spell it in Danish, but a lot of people use the English spelling as well (for example, Stanwell), so it can be confusing.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: My 1st Estate Pipes (Pics)*

Three very beautiful pipes!!
:tu


----------



## Arizona

*Re: My 1st Estate Pipes (Pics)*

Nice! I like them all and hope you enjoy them. Polish those bits, run some alcohol soaked pipe cleaners thru them and you're in business!


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: My 1st Estate Pipes (Pics)*



Arizona said:


> Nice! I like them all and hope you enjoy them. Polish those bits, run some alcohol soaked pipe cleaners thru them and you're in business!


:tpd: That Stanwell is gorgeous, but I am digging that Nording. 
:tu


----------



## tzaddi

Well my 1st Estate Pipe Thread got assimilated, no really it's not a problem.

So I will post photos of my first restorations here. It was very fun and I learned alot. I am amazed how little is needed to get the job done. I realize these are not perfect and look forward to improving the next time but these Senoritas are ready to smoke and that is what it is all about!!

And away we go....



*The Nording
*

*The Stanwell Royal Danish*

*The Comoy*​
I think they cleaned up real "purty" and look I even used a quarter this time. Thanks you guys for the information and encouragement. :tu

-Richard


----------



## IHT

nice work. i had a big ol' Nording like that once. good pipe.

eh, finished cleaning up the mr.c pipe rack, figured i'd snap a couple photos... resized them so they wouldn't be too big.
"my other personality is an ASSHAT"









and from a different angle. i still have about 4 or 5 pipes at work, and there's 3 in the small "tree" on the right.

top row (l-r): Karl Erik; Sasieni 4dot bulldog; Sasieni 1dot skater; Ser Jacapo maxima ball; Ser Jacapo Maxima Maxima canadian poker; Leonard da Vinci ball; pipa croci true "nutsack"; Tinsky CS forum pipe: Rad Davis squashed 'mater; Cavicchi 3c rhodesian.
bottom row (l-r): Savinelli Hercules; Paul Winslow Crown; Tim West; Tsuge Kaga; Thomas Richards; Big Ben; Stanwell Golden Danish; Stanwell Brazilian; Mastro de Paja horn; Mastro de Paja horn.
in the tree: 2 cobs; Savinelli 2nd "De Maire" i think (dedicated to SG strong flakes/ropes, etc)


----------



## worr lord

That Tim West is quite the looker


----------



## Don Fernando

IHT said:


> nice work. i had a big ol' Nording like that once. good pipe.
> 
> eh, finished cleaning up the mr.c pipe rack, figured i'd snap a couple photos... resized them so they wouldn't be too big.
> "my other personality is an ASSHAT"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and from a different angle. i still have about 4 or 5 pipes at work, and there's 3 in the small "tree" on the right.
> 
> top row (l-r): Karl Erik; Sasieni 4dot bulldog; Sasieni 1dot skater; Ser Jacapo maxima ball; Ser Jacapo Maxima Maxima canadian poker; Leonard da Vinci ball; pipa croci true "nutsack"; Tinsky CS forum pipe: Rad Davis squashed 'mater; Cavicchi 3c rhodesian.
> bottom row (l-r): Savinelli Hercules; Paul Winslow Crown; Tim West; Tsuge Kaga; Thomas Richards; Big Ben; Stanwell Golden Danish; Stanwell Brazilian; Mastro de Paja horn; Mastro de Paja horn.
> in the tree: 2 cobs; Savinelli 2nd "De Maire" i think (dedicated to SG strong flakes/ropes, etc)


Why isn't that pipe carved ?


----------



## IHT

monsoon said:


> Why isn't that pipe carved ?


oh, forgot about that one...

a tim west "block 'o briar". i'm actually a little miffed that he gave me such a huge block when i asked for smaller... that's just more stuff i have to cut off.. the bowl is damn near deeper than the length of my index finger.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Nice collection Greg. Must be nice to have IHT-type money like that!


----------



## Cheeto

IHT, I never thought I'd say this, but I love your rack.


----------



## IHT

ToddziLLa said:


> Nice collection Greg. Must be nice to have IHT-type money like that!


you all don't know, so i'll point it out.

*old boy lighter in photo - from SPS last year
*majority of tins in photo - from being bombed
*cavicchi/rad davis/paul winslow/thomas richards/big ben/savinelli 2nd in the tree/two others not in the photo (stanwell/nording) - from being bombed
*pipe rack - from mr.c
*asshat magnet - from monsoon
*mr.c tampers (2 of em)/old Danish smoking tourney tamper/papa duke deer antler tamper - from being bombed

so, IHT type money buys you, what?
cheap stanwells, a couple sasieni's, some steals on ebay, a block of wood, 2 cobs, and a ratty towel to put under the pipe rack.

p thanks, everyone.


----------



## paperairplane

Nice rack! seems like you have a bulldog thing going....

I am feeling drawn to poker/brandy/volcano's...


----------



## DubintheDam

IhT, Nice rack, I keep looking in markets and second hand shops hoping to find one, I've seen a couple of new one's in the shops, but the wanted price is just way to high....I'm sure I'll bump into a gem sooner or later.


----------



## IHT

since some of you are new enough that you didn't see when i got the pipe rack....
mr.c made it for me.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=61824


----------



## worr lord

Newest addition to my modest collection:


----------



## tzaddi

worr lord said:


> Newest addition to my modest collection:


Very jaunty, who's the maker? I like the blue.


----------



## worr lord

It's a Savinelli Design 207, and beautiful in person


----------



## Mad Hatter

In a moment of weakness last week, I simply could not resist the temptation, especially after I saw the other one like it go so quickly.......

http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/peterson/moreinfo.cfm?Product_ID=31788


----------



## rharris

Here is a couple of pics of the pipe my wife bought me for our 20th anniversary. Its a savinelli bent bulldog.


----------



## Cheeto

Mad Hatter said:


> In a moment of weakness last week, I simply could not resist the temptation, especially after I saw the other one like it go so quickly.......
> 
> http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/peterson/moreinfo.cfm?Product_ID=31788


Very nice choice mad hatter. If you didn't buy it I probably would of :tu


----------



## Mad Hatter

Cheeto said:


> Very nice choice mad hatter. If you didn't buy it I probably would of :tu


Good thing I talked myself into it when I did! 

They actually had two and someone else snatched up the other, but I wanted this one since the bowl dimensions were slightly bigger. Next on my list is one of the red spigot 408 1/8 bent


----------



## Big T

That's a sharp looking Pete you got there Joe! Enjoy it. We've all had those "moments of weekness".


And Rharris, congrats on the Sav and on the anniversary.


----------



## paperairplane

Here's my current ghetto starter kit... 2 cobs and an Ozark. Not sure if the Ozark is really useful or not. I may use it as a test bed for some carving / rusticating before maiming a block of briar.

... and I like lighters.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Big T said:


> And Rharris, congrats on the Sav and on the anniversary.


Ditto RH. Nice pipe.


----------



## EvanS

Nice pipe Joe - never saw a Pete' you didn't like, huh?


----------



## joed

Just got word from Rad Davis that I pipe I requested as a christmas present was ready - he asked if I liked it - what do you think

the shape is called a cherrywood - the pipe is about 5.25" and weights in at 45grams - The insert on the stem is cocobolo wood


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Cherrywood is a good shape Joe. I am sure he will love it.


----------



## kheffelf

Joe that is one awesome pipe, whoever you got it for should really love it. Rad makes some very nice pipes.


----------



## kvm

Very nice Joe. What a great gift.


----------



## hollywood

Awesome pipe Joe!


----------



## dayplanner

kheffelf said:


> Joe that is one awesome pipe, whoever you got it for should really love it. Rad makes some very nice pipes.


"Indeed!"

:tu


----------



## tzaddi

Joe you are going to have one happy "child" come Christmas day. What a fine Santa you are. :tu
The cocobolo is a nice touch.


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa

cquon said:


> "Indeed!"
> 
> :tu


Indeed, Indeed.


----------



## dayplanner

paperairplane said:


> Here's my current ghetto starter kit... 2 cobs and an Ozark. Not sure if the Ozark is really useful or not. I may use it as a test bed for some carving / rusticating before maiming a block of briar.
> 
> ... and I like lighters.


That just isn't right! PM me yer addy, 'plane.


----------



## fireman43

cquon said:


> That just isn't right! PM me yer addy, 'plane.


oh, $h!t....You just cruise this thread looking for your next target for a good drive by, don't ya Doyle?!?!?:r

:tu


----------



## Don Fernando

Just pulled the trigger on this Tsuge from Smokingpipes.com



Now I get to wait for it. :hn :dr :hn


----------



## jgros001

My three corn cob starters...but only paid for two....one is a Frenchy freebie!


----------



## dayplanner

fireman43 said:


> oh, $h!t....You just cruise this thread looking for your next target for a good drive by, don't ya Doyle?!?!?:r
> 
> :tu


:tu


----------



## rehbas21

Just picked this up along with the #202.

http://www.frenchyspipes.com/index.php?crn=1&rn=2724&action=show_detail


----------



## Papichulo

monsoon said:


> Just pulled the trigger on this Tsuge from Smokingpipes.com
> 
> Now I get to wait for it. :hn :dr :hn


That is one beautiful pipe...:tu


----------



## dayplanner

Here's a pic of the one I made today.


----------



## Don Fernando

Picked up this Becker estate at a local B&M earlier today. Just fell in love with this one, when I went to pick up a box of cigars at Diebel's on the Plaza.


----------



## Cheeto

:dr:dr That looks amazing, good find monsoon.


----------



## [OT] Loki

These came in today and I think bostonmark had something to do with this:
Dr. Grafow


----------



## [OT] Loki

The second one I think Mark had something to do with:
The only markings on this one says "smokers delight"



























I love the grain on this one


----------



## Mad Hatter

I've got a Grabow like that except its about 2/3 as tall. 

I picked up this cheapie Ben Wade on PipesandCigars last night. Thanks for the inspiration, Moo!


----------



## txdyna65

While I was away working (3 weeks) my wife with the help of RGD picked out some pipe racks and then she bought a nice little cabinet to store my pipes and ashtrays on. Just wanted to share with yall


----------



## Puffy69

very cool..you got a great wife bro..tell her i said hi..maybe she'll remember me..have a good Thanksgiving..


----------



## OilMan

*pics*

Overdue, but the wife controls the camera 99% of the time. Here is my "new to me" pipe and the two blends that I bought to start my decent into the pipe world. Hoping to go tomorrow and get some more. Open to all tips and suggestions


----------



## Phil S

*Re: pics*

I'm still very very new to pipes, but I've got a Bjarne I picked up at the local B&M, and I've got an estate Nording that's pretty old (guy quit smoking 10 years ago) that's on the way. It should be here today in fact, unfortunately, I'm out of money, so I can't get any new interesting tobacco's to try in it. I still haven't been able to try a good english blend. I'll post some pics up later today.


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: pics*

Seems to me your off to a great start. She looks like a top smoker.



OilMan said:


> Overdue, but the wife controls the camera 99% of the time. Here is my "new to me" pipe and the two blends that I bought to start my decent into the pipe world. Hoping to go tomorrow and get some more. Open to all tips and suggestions


----------



## agony

Here's my collection so far since I started smoking pipes 2.5 months ago.
There's nothing expensive or fancy in there, and most were ebay estates that were really gunky. I learned to sterilize pretty quickly.

Front of the rack:








From left to right:
-Stanwell Straight Grain billiard from Frenchy
-GBD large Midnight billiard (my favorite English smoker)
-No Name London briar short billiard
-Lorenzo dublin
-Kaywoodie Prime Grain 3-hole stinger dublin
-Savinelli naturel saddle shape lucite
-Peterson Republic era DeLuxe billiard
-Savinelli Linea Peu 76 1/8 bent dublin (great VA smoker)
-No Name rusticated small dublin
-No Name French-made "Straight Grain" cutty
-"London Made" lucite-stemmed zulu
-Savinelli machine made 1/4 bent (my first briar pipe)

Up top are a Sav Gandalf semiCW and a Savinelli CW.

In front L to R:
-cheap meer
-two crappy hot smokin' brylon Medicos
-a strange, clay/ceramic unsmoked marked "Manhattan"?????

The other side.








Left to Right:
-small Medico Crest billiard
-Grabow Sculptura 1/4 bent
-my second cob, straight
-small Medico Crest dublin
-Unsmoked cob (Freebie from Frenchy. Thanks Frenchy!!)
-Grabow Starfire cutty
-Piccadilly 1/8 bent cutty
-Kaywoodie 3-hole straight acorn
-GBD Rockroot straight apple/egg
-GBD Rockroot bulldog
-Grabow starfire icepick
-Grabow 1/8 bent zulu

The cob up front was my very first pipe, picked up with a pouch of Captain Black white.

I figure most of these were for educational purposes, not only in my ability to clean up an estate, but in the art of smoking/packing/cleaning/caring/feeding a pipe.
One day I hope to get a few really good pipes.

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## kvm

Looking good Kenny. :tu agony you bring a whole new level to pad. :r I feel so much better.


----------



## agony

kvm said:


> Looking good Kenny. :tu agony you bring a whole new level to pad. :r I feel so much better.


It's only because my humidors are full and can't physically stuff more cigars in them.


----------



## DubintheDam

Outstanding Agony, excuse the pun, but I feel your pain. Well done the on the purchase and refurbishment.


----------



## hollywood

Here's most of my pipes hanging out on my Danish swivel wall rack. Time to make a different rack I think. Too many pipes just don't fit well in this one; and I really do not want to alter it.


----------



## jgros001

Just got this Joel Shapiro pipe in today!!


----------



## IHT

what's that shiny object in the photo??
:tu


----------



## Phil S

Here are my two pipes, 2 tins of tobacco, and my lighter. The larger pipe is my Nording which I just got from a friend, the Bjarne is the smaller of the two, it was my first pipe purchase ever. The tobacco's are Mac Baren Plumcake on top, and the lower is my Escudo. Here they are!



Sorry about the ridiculously sized pic, but I'm no good with editting software.


----------



## DubintheDam

I'm not a big fan of Nording (style wise) but I do like that Bjarne. Very nice, both.


----------



## Mister Moo

Mad Hatter said:


> I've got a Grabow like that except its about 2/3 as tall.
> 
> I picked up this cheapie Ben Wade on PipesandCigars last night. Thanks for the inspiration, Moo!


Pleased to have contributed to your delinquency.


----------



## tzilt

*Re: pics*



Phil S said:


> I'm out of money, so I can't get any new interesting tobacco's to try in it. I still haven't been able to try a good english blend. I'll post some pics up later today.


Do you like, or have you tried Penzance? (although its not English is it?) I have 2 oz (minus one bowl) in bulk that you can have. I don't really care for it too much. Let me know if you want it.


----------



## IHT

*Re: pics*



tzilt said:


> Do you like, or have you tried Penzance? (although its not English is it?) I have 2 oz (minus one bowl) in bulk that you can have. I don't really care for it too much. Let me know if you want it.


penzance is the definition of "english" (i believe).


----------



## mr.c

IHT said:


> what's that shiny object in the photo??
> :tu


ya greg, they are 'spose to be shiny. 

Funny thing rat wanker and I were talking about your tamper, about how its almost been around the world.


----------



## IHT

mr.c said:


> ya greg, they are 'spose to be shiny.
> 
> Funny thing rat wanker and I were talking about your tamper, about how its almost been around the world.


it's been to hawaii and korea, and in January, it'll make its way to European soil, Heidelberg, Germany.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Mister Moo said:


> Pleased to have contributed to your delinquency.


Glad you did. I just got this today. Blew my mind how big the bowl is and how broad the stem is. Its got "rope pipe" written all over it, but tonight after some thought, I decided to break it in with some Ashton: Winding Road, a mild aro. What an awesome pipe. Thanks again Moo.


----------



## Spect

My new pipe, a briar with a meerschaum liner.


----------



## jgros001

Two ebay pipes from the 100 pipe estate auction....the pictures don't do them justice. I really wish I had not been outbid on the other 3-4 I was looking at. One is a Comoy Tradition 110 and the other is a BBB Christmas 1975.


----------



## kvm

Finally got around to taking a pic of my last 5 or 6 weeks of pickups.

Ben Wade, Pete, Nording, Stanwell, La Rocca, Stanwell, Tsuge.


----------



## nimravus01

A fine collection, kvm; I especially like the looks of that Nording.


----------



## Sancho

My new to me Mastro de Paja, wish I could tell you what it is since the ebay auction listed is large bent dublin and Im having a hard tim finding info on the markings 
Pics


----------



## IHT

Sancho said:


> My new to me Mastro de Paja, wish I could tell you what it is since the ebay auction listed is large bent dublin and Im having a hard tim finding info on the markings
> Pics


most of them are graded by "sun" and what line they're in, like a "Pesaro 2 Sun" or something like that.

hope this can give you an idea.
http://www.dinopuffin.it/shop01/enter.html?target=Pipes__Mastro_de_Paja_.html


----------



## ToddziLLa

Nice collection kvm! I love that Pete...where did you get it may I ask?


----------



## kvm

ToddziLLa said:


> Nice collection kvm! I love that Pete...where did you get it may I ask?


Got it from Mel. http://www.thesmoker.com/


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

I finally got the time to set out my pipes and stand to snap a few pics. The stand came from eBay for 15.00 and after a good cleaning I couldn't have been more happy. The wear you see in the photos is not visible to the naked eye. 



These are my pipes and I love them all. Some of them are still unsmoked as I worked my way to them yet. I need to pop the cherry on my CS pipe but I decided since I waited so long I'm gonna wait till xmas. It's gonna by my xmas cheer pipe. I have some '06 all ready.


----------



## jgros001

This is disgusting.....another one arrived today. 2006 Nording Hunter


----------



## kheffelf

jgros001 said:


> This is disgusting.....another one arrived today. 2006 Nording Hunter


I almost picked up that pipe a couple times, really cool looking.


----------



## EvanS

jgros001 said:


> This is disgusting.....another one arrived today. 2006 Nording Hunter


I echo your disgust...there's no way you should have that pipe instead of me 

That's a beaut!!!:tu


----------



## DubintheDam

EvanS said:


> I echo your disgust...there's no way you should have that pipe instead of me
> 
> That's a beaut!!!:tu


You're all sicko's...where's the Doctor?


----------



## mr.c

my new (to me ) dunnie 2002 cumberland. Wish my wifes minolta was working, pics suck with this little cannon pos. looks new,I sanded the stem to 12,000 grit then micropolished on the ole buffer. smooth as silk, you can see your reflection, sucky camera doesnt show it. coat of carnuba.

http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/photo/2530924710053415052NoRKhC

http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/photo/2329987810053415052FZNeJP

you can see the rest here


----------



## JAK

Thats one of the best looking Dunhills I have seen. Awesome pipe!!!


----------



## DubintheDam

Nice Dunhill Mr.C, a vintage classic for sure


----------



## hollywood

mr.c said:


> my new (to me ) dunnie 2002 cumberland. Wish my wifes minolta was working, pics suck with this little cannon pos. looks new,I sanded the stem to 12,000 grit then micropolished on the ole buffer. smooth as silk, you can see your reflection, sucky camera doesnt show it. coat of carnuba.
> 
> http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/photo/2530924710053415052NoRKhC
> 
> http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/photo/2329987810053415052FZNeJP
> 
> you can see the rest here


Hey! I know where that came from!! You beat me to it!!:r

Very very nice Dunnie, Joe! When I get a Cumberland; that's the shape I'll be looking for!


----------



## netminder

Posted this in another thread but I wanted to share again...


----------



## IKMeerschaum

Been meaning to shoot and post these for some time now...








I found this pipe at the Long Beach Antique Swap meet of all places. I was just looking through all the old pipes looking for a mark of that would know when I stumbled on this one. I was blown away because Ted's Pipe Shop was the name of the Tobacco Barn between 1945 and the late 60's. With the tie-in to the shop I am now a co-owner of, it was a bargain at $5.00








This Savinelli Qandale was the first pipe I actually bought. I keep this pipe at home and use it when I'm reading as it helps keep the smoke out of my eyes. It has some gorgeous grain and the contrasting wooden ferrrule is a nice touch.








This was my first meerschaum pipe. I picked it up in Eskisehir this past February while on a buying trip for the store. It has a good deep bowl and it was my daily smoke until I got the following pipe.








This is my rusticated Cottom's Choice pipe, #5 out of a limited production run of 50 we did for the store. I love this pipe and, as you can see, have been smoking it a great deal lately. 








This last pipe I got to continue with my collection of pipes that are branded with our store name (or earlier incarnation of it) on them. These oddly orange-colored rusticated pipes showed up a few months ago in a shipment from Savinelli and they had stamped Tobacco Barn in the stems so I figured I had to have it. The squat prince shape is great for smoking in the shop since I can put it down just about anywhere and not worry about it falling over or worry that it will shatter if it drops to the floor (like I fear about my Cottom's Choice pipe). The color is a little weird but it has perhaps the most comfortable bit on it of any pipe I've smoked in my short pipe smoking career.


----------



## kvm

I like that first Meer IKMeerschaum. :tu and the Don Carlos netminder.


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa

Looks like you boys & girls don't need Santa's help. Very nice indeed. :tu


----------



## hova45

Top one my pops brought from Italy the bottom one Brent got it from italy for me also. They are both brebbias


----------



## Papichulo

I am glad you like it:tu


----------



## hova45

Papichulo said:


> I am glad you like it:tu


Thanks Brother you are a true friend and Botl and have made my day, week, month, and year for that matter.:tu:chk


----------



## Mad Hatter

IK, I like that bottom meer. The only meerschaums I have are cheapies. I need to change that some day. Here's my current collection of pipes.


----------



## IHT

joe, just don't tamp with one of those shotgun shells. 
:gn

nice collection, looks like you favor the danish freehand or scoop styles.


----------



## Mad Hatter

IHT said:


> joe, just don't tamp with one of those shotgun shells.
> :gn
> 
> nice collection, looks like you favor the danish freehand or scoop styles.


LOL Just working my way around the block Greg


----------



## Big T

I see the collection is coming along nicely Joe. I was going to say that all you needed now was a churhcwarden, but then I noticed the HCA in the background...:tu


----------



## Mad Hatter

Big T said:


> I see the collection is coming along nicely Joe. I was going to say that all you needed now was a churhcwarden, but then I noticed the HCA in the background...:tu


What I really need Tasso is a high dollar traditional style sandblast so I can finally figure out what all the hoopdie is about those more expensive pipes.


----------



## jgros001

GBD Unique pot....this pipe is really difficult to date and really have no idea other than it pre-dates the 80's based on the metal inlay (I think)

Got it from Premier Pipes and must say I am very pleased (awesome grain)....super fast shipping and good prices.


----------



## txdyna65

My newest purchase


----------



## mparker

  http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/reputation.php?p=1315008 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/report.php?p=1315008 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1315008 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1315008 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1315008 

jgros001View Public ProfileSend a private message to jgros001Find More Posts by jgros001Add jgros001 to Your Buddy List


 Today, 11:15 PM #*723* 

*Re: Photos of your pipes*



My newest purchase ​
​


__________________
​


WOW! Very nice. How's it smoke? As good as it looks?


----------



## dayplanner

Hell Yeah, Kenny - nice pick up!

:tu


----------



## IKMeerschaum

Mad Hatter said:


> IK, I like that bottom meer. The only meerschaums I have are cheapies. I need to change that some day. Here's my current collection of pipes.


Nice layout you've got going there. The bottom meer you like is my current favorite as well (as you can see it is much more colored than the one that preceeds is). I know where you can get some really nice Meerschaum pipes when you are ready to jump. :r

We still have more of this pipe left in smooth but the only rusticated we have left in stock is being held to be offered as a prize.

Everyone who bought one of our Cottom's Choice pipes is eligible for our coloring contest to be held December 28, 2007. The pipe that has been colored the best (as judged by Tom Cottom) can choose from a new smooth, a new rusticated or a gift certificate in the store. Whatever is left after the winner chooses will be back up for sale

You don't tamp with those yellow shells, do you? (not to be confused with yellow snow).


----------



## IKMeerschaum

kvm said:


> I like that first Meer IKMeerschaum. :tu


Yes, it is very elegant. It does have a pretty large bowl and I've not been able to devote as much time to smoking as I would have liked (Xmas season madness is in full swing) so I've been smoking the smaller bowl pipe.


----------



## kvm

Great looking pipe Kenny. :tu


----------



## Don Fernando

kvm said:


> Great looking pipe Kenny. :tu


:tpd: That's a real beauty of a pipe, brother ... a real looker !


----------



## hollywood

Just got this Kai Nielsen in. It is so nice. Love the balance and feel.


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa

hollywood said:


> Just got this Kai Nielsen in. It is so nice. Love the balance and feel.


You just couldn't wait could you son..... Oh well one of the other kids....

I still like you,

*Santa*


----------



## hollywood

Secret Pipe Santa said:


> You just couldn't wait could you son..... Oh well one of the other kids....
> 
> I still like you,
> 
> *Santa*


Doh'!! It's really just an old stinker, Santa! Nuttin' special!


----------



## tzaddi

*Algerian Briar*

In the pursuit of testing the theory that Algerian briar imbues desirable properties to a pipe I purchased and restored this Edward's pipe. I finished it last night and all that is left is the smoking.


​
That's no quarter, that's a Euro.

-Richard


----------



## IHT

sweet. and the tobacco in the background couldn't be any better.


----------



## tzaddi

*Falcon*

After reading a "bit" about "system pipes I have been keeping an eye out for them in my estate pipe adventures. Recently I came across this Falcon pipe when looking through an antique store.

​
When I got it home and started working on it I started to ask myself, "What the hell did you buy this piece of .... for?" What a mess, well at least it came with a bowl of tobacco. (cat hair?)

​
The bit was so badly chewed that I had to use a file on it and I thought that at any second I would break through to the draw hole.

As it turned out I learned a few more things about restoration from this little jewel of engineering. The area beneath the bowl was so gunked up that it took repeated soaking and brushing to get the threads clean.

So I present my first system pipe....


​
-Richard


----------



## hollywood

Picked up this Ole Zettervig Copenhagen Bamboo Billiard a few days ago. Had read mixed reviews about his works, but his early works seemed to be highly touted. For the money it was worth the risk. Turned out to be a very nice little pick-up.


----------



## kvm

That Falcon looks sharp. Nice job on the cleanup. :tu


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

Looks like the best thing that Falcon system pipe ever did was find you as an owner. Great restoration.


----------



## Papichulo

SUOrangeGuy said:


> Looks like the best thing that Falcon system pipe ever did was find you as an owner. Great restoration.


:tpd: When I saw the first pics I thought the same thing. He just purchased a POS, until I saw the restoration. Awesome and great job:tu


----------



## tzaddi

Papichulo said:


> :tpd: When I saw the first pics I thought the same thing. He just purchased a POS, until I saw the restoration. Awesome and great job:tu


Yeah, if had not turned out like it did we would probably not be talking about it. 

Thanks.


----------



## worr lord

Great job on the restoration, Richard. Have you smoked from it yet?


----------



## ultramag

tzaddi said:


> Yeah, if had not turned out like it did we would probably not be talking about it.
> 
> Thanks.


Amazing work on the Falcon tzaddi. I am going to have to re-evaluate some of my great-grandpa's pipes after seeing this. They are nothing fancy, but I would love to get them smokeable just because of who they belonged to. There is a pipe that looked very similiar to your Falcon though I'm not sure it was a Falcon brand. I do remember that the pot on that one was cracked in about three spots. Unfortunately, after he passed, my Great grandma, Grandma, and Mother have taken turns owning his pipes and old smoking stand. They all thought it was a good idea to leave the pipes just as great-grandpa left them. Petrified tobacco and cracked bowls. What a shame.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

View attachment 15554

My first foray into Italian pipes, my favorite little pipe of all time. If there is a pipe that I would like to be buried with it would be this l"Anatra. I have smoked literally hundreds of bowls through this 7 year old pipe. It started out blonde in color and as you can see has darkened, with an almost reddish hue.


----------



## worr lord

Beautiful pipe, Jason. It definitely looks like a great little puffer.


----------



## tzaddi

worr lord said:


> Great job on the restoration, Richard. Have you smoked from it yet?


I just smoked a half bowl of Christmas Cheer 07. It was a very interesting experience if not academic. Of course I could not resist removing the bowl during the smoke. I was surprised at the amount of moisture build up. Having read and viewed photos of the little filter rings that you can buy for these pipes I coiled and cut a pipe cleaner and placed it a ring beneath the bowl before loading. This made cleaning easier but I am not sure how it effected the taste, I will need to smoke a bowl without the filter ring. From restoring other pipes I realize that the first few bowls after a restoration may be a little off. My overall impression was that the sweet and mildly spicy tobacco came through a bit clearer than when smoking the same blend in other pipes. IMHO some of the traditional ambience was removed by the technical nature of the pipe but this may be a fair trade off.



ultramag said:


> Amazing work on the Falcon tzaddi. I am going to have to re-evaluate some of my great-grandpa's pipes after seeing this. They are nothing fancy, but I would love to get them smokeable just because of who they belonged to. There is a pipe that looked very similiar to your Falcon though I'm not sure it was a Falcon brand. I do remember that the pot on that one was cracked in about three spots. Unfortunately, after he passed, my Great grandma, Grandma, and Mother have taken turns owning his pipes and old smoking stand. They all thought it was a good idea to leave the pipes just as great-grandpa left them. Petrified tobacco and cracked bowls. What a shame.


This was one of the reasons for documenting and sharing the process. I wanted to offer encouragement. There is something about smoking a pipe that was perhaps held and enjoyed many times before. If you "hold" for such things there is a connection made.  I believe this connection begins from the moment the wood is selected, carved and especially so for the bowl-fulls that follow. :2

-Richard

BTW This is a wonder-full thread, I enjoy seeing the pipes of others, why they are attracted to them and how they perform.


----------



## worr lord

I've noticed 07 Cheer smoking wetter than other VA Flakes, even when dried well and smoked slow. Glad you're having such success with your restorations, too. Do you have any special tips for those of us planning to try our hand at restoring?


----------



## tzaddi

worr lord said:


> I've noticed 07 Cheer smoking wetter than other VA Flakes, even when dried well and smoked slow. Glad you're having such success with your restorations, too. Do you have any special tips for those of us planning to try our hand at restoring?


One of the other guys PMed me about the tools and techniques I am using, so later in the week when I have the time I am going to write up a list of simple tools and materials that I use(d). I will PM you a copy as well.

Yep, if I did not have that pipe cleaner ring beneath the Falcon bowl there would have been quite a puddle.

-Richard


----------



## ultramag

tzaddi said:


> One of the other guys PMed me about the tools and techniques I am using, so later in the week when I have the time I am going to write up a list of simple tools and materials that I use(d). I will PM you a copy as well.
> 
> Yep, if I did not have that pipe cleaner ring beneath the Falcon bowl there would have been quite a puddle.
> 
> -Richard


I would be interested in this info as well Richard. If I might be so bold, why not a post for us all to use for future reference and contribute to as well?


----------



## IHT

ultramag said:


> I would be interested in this info as well Richard. If I might be so bold, why not a post for us all to use for future reference and contribute to as well?


the FAQ/101 topic would be a great place for it as well. :tu
______________

here's a couple of my ebay wins from our member (i'm using his photos).

Orlik of Old Bond Street - canadian. nice small bowl, cross grain, birds-eye on the left and right sides. 









Stanwell royal briar 345. pot shape, kinda short, nearly perfect sized bowl, check out the grain.


----------



## IHT

another stanwell royal prince 12 - for some reason, i really love this shape, how it tapers at the top. i'm not one for billiards, but these just seem classy to me.


----------



## Don Fernando

IHT said:


> these just seem classy to me.


You'll look just like a mummified Bing Crosby, I tell ya !! :tu


----------



## DubintheDam

Like 'em lots, classy


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Love that Canadian Greg. You are getting all high class on me. Maybe next time you order a drink it can be "up". :tu


----------



## DubintheDam

Well, the fruits of my Ebay binge finally arrived from Judds, very fast shipping actually, I paid a total of $37 for shipping but postage on parcels was was $26, but you could say $11 for admin cost I suppose. 
I had no idea when they would arrive, and I was in town picking up some baccy and pipe stuff when my wife called to say the packages had arrived and she had to pay €23 import taxes...nice.

So... 4 new pipes, a Paronelli, $29 paid, a Calabrasi $13, A Tom Spanu bamboo $89, and a Tom Spanu green part rusticated $51. In the pipe shop today I picked up and sampled, MacB's No.8, a vanilla Burley/VA mix, very nice too, comes in a lovely wee wooden box, and some Stem and Bowl Polish from Dunhill (they where out of stock for like a 1yr). In the same shop they where selling a Tom Spanu cork pipe for...wait for it.....€275 which works out at about $400 and I paid just $140 for two on Ebay...re-bloody result.

The surprise was the Calabresi and the Paronelli, very, very nice, the Paronelli with the red stem is beautiful and HUGE.

Enjoy the fotos:













DIDN'T HE DO WELL! AND SHE DIDN'T EVEN MENTION DIVORCE.


----------



## mparker

Dubinthedam, I would say you've had a very good day.


----------



## DubintheDam

Thanks MP, I'm bloody chuffed, just glad they arrived safely...one more to come from Germany, then she will divorce me.


----------



## Mandrakespain

Dubinthedam, nice pipes those, loved the Paronelli, is a beauty. I also received today one "no-name-made-in-england" from Judd, just starting with it now.

Regards


----------



## IHT

damn, Judds at it again, overcharging $11 for shipping (which is .07 euros the way the dollar is going - maybe dub can spare some loose change so we can fill up our gas tanks, all of us.)

nice lookin pipes. those spanu's are nice, pearse. same for the paronelli.


----------



## DubintheDam

IHT I drive a scooter, $5 does me the whole week. Right now my gut feeling says the Paronelli is gonna be the best smoker out of the lot. But I cant wait to pose with my Spanu's in the cafe.


----------



## IHT

DubintheDam said:


> But I cant wait to pose with my Spanu's in the cafe.


and do your little turn on the catwalk?


----------



## ultramag

IHT said:


> and do your little turn on the catwalk?


Dub's too sexy for his pipes. p

Nice pipes, looks like you had one hell of a pipe day. I usually don't care for bamboo anything very much, but this one I like for some reason. :tu


----------



## Big T

Very nice pick ups Dub. Those Spanu's are beautiful and you got them at a great price. Enjoy!


----------



## Papichulo

DubintheDam said:


> Thanks MP, I'm bloody chuffed, just glad they arrived safely...one more to come from Germany, then she will divorce me.


Nice pipes Dub! That green one rocks!!!!


----------



## DubintheDam

Papichulo said:


> Nice pipes Dub! That green one rocks!!!!


Thanks Papi, the green has a better drill hole and pull/draw than the Bamboo, more comfortable also. I just love a part rusticated, it reminds me of Judge Dread, you know the comics. It had $175 marked on on the price tag. I'm gonna try and sleep, but I feel like a kid at Xmas. Night.


----------



## Cheeto

Oohoohh Dubin, if you ever decide to give up that red-stemmed beauty, remember my name. Great looking pipe!


----------



## Don Fernando

Just got these in the mailbox ... Thanks Kyle !!!

Iwan Reis Savinelli










Stanwell Bulldog










:tu


----------



## kvm

Boy December has been a stellar month for pipe buys. A lot of great looking pipes. Makes me want to shop.


----------



## Bruce

Nice Dog!


----------



## tzaddi

monsoon said:


> Stanwell Bulldog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tu


Beauty color & wood on that pup. :tu


----------



## DubintheDam

My red stem's nicer than your white stem, just kidding, lovely pipes.


----------



## tzaddi

DubintheDam said:


> My red stem's nicer than your white stem, just kidding, lovely pipes.


Yeah I heard that about your "red stem".


----------



## dayplanner

Love that Savinelli - sweet!


----------



## tzaddi

*First Meerschaum*

I ordered me up my first meerschaum the other day from The Right Pipe and it arrived this week. I really like the smoothness of it all and I love the shape on this little (5+ inches) SMS beauty.

Photos..did someone say photos....


​
Turkish Delights indeed!


----------



## IHT

very nice. i really miss mine now. i had one, identical bowl shape, just a little less bend in the stem. smoked perfectly.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Yowza! Nice man.


----------



## EvanS

WOW Dub, you seem to have made the most out of your eBay experience...those are all gorgeous!!


----------



## Mister Moo

SUOrangeGuy said:


> Looks like the best thing that Falcon system pipe ever did was find you as an owner. Great restoration.


:tpd: Nice attention to detail, Tz'i. Very handsome result.

Did you ever smoke the doghairs that were in the bowl originally?


----------



## worr lord

Nice pickup Richard, can't wait to hear how she smokes.


----------



## Don Fernando

Nice SMS Meer, brother !! I've looked at that same pipe time & again, myself. Gotta get me a meer someday.


----------



## twenty4valve

My new local club pipe made by Larryson ( a pipe maker in England who's father is the VP of our club..) it smokes great.... had 2 bowls in it already...The picture doesn't do it justice....


----------



## IHT

i love volcano's. nice lookin pipe.


----------



## DubintheDam

tzaddi said:


> *First Meerschaum*
> 
> I ordered me up my first meerschaum the other day from The Right Pipe and it arrived this week. I really like the smoothness of it all and I love the shape on this little (5+ inches) SMS beauty.
> 
> ​
> Turkish Delights indeed!


That's a beauty, amazing, a meer is next on my "when the wife calms down" list.


----------



## DubintheDam

twenty4valve said:


> My new local club pipe made by Larryson ( a pipe maker in England who's father is the VP of our club..) it smokes great.... had 2 bowls in it already...The picture doesn't do it justice....


Very Nice 20, talk about going against the grain! Tried going to pipemakers site, didn't work....*[email protected]*got another address?


----------



## tzaddi

DubintheDam said:


> That's a beauty, amazing, a meer is next on my "when the wife calms down" list.


Tell her it was a "meer" $49-American.

This does seem to be the season to purchase/obtain pipes.p

My parents sent me a Peterson for my B-Day...photos later.


----------



## DubintheDam

tzaddi said:


> Tell her it was a "meer" $49-American.
> 
> This does seem to be the season to purchase/obtain pipes.p
> 
> My parents sent me a Peterson for my B-Day...photos later.


$49...bargain.

Pete for B'day, "like father like son"

Love The Right Pipe....this one's a bit pricey but nice.

http://www.therightpipe.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=catalog.viewProduct&productId=415&catId=270


----------



## tzaddi

DubintheDam said:


> $49...bargain.
> 
> Pete for B'day, "like father like son"
> 
> Love The Right Pipe....this one's a bit pricey but nice.
> 
> http://www.therightpipe.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=catalog.viewProduct&productId=415&catId=270


The only question I have is does his little pipe have a dimple for some baccy? That would be sweet.


----------



## DubintheDam

tzaddi said:


> The only question I have is does his little pipe have a dimple for some baccy? That would be sweet.


Don't think so, I've seen similar drawings and statues, their by a famous artist me thinks, he looks a wee bit like my father, when he had side burns in the 70's.

This one's sweet also

http://www.therightpipe.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=catalog.viewProduct&productId=617&catId=240


----------



## Mandrakespain

Well, just took a picture of my little herd:










In the rack,from left to right:

- 1 little Peterson
- Stanwell Hans Christian Andersen
- Medico sandblasted
- Comoy 149
- Peterson 302 (my favourite)
- Another Medico billiard (this was my first pipe)

On top of the humidor behind (where the tobacco pouches/tins are):

- Parker 73 (with some St Bruno flake which I am now trying for the first time, and I like it a lot so far!)
- A Missouri Meerschaum Corn cob
- My latest adquisition, a "no-name-made-in-england" from Judd's

Well that's it, folks!

Regards
Carlos


----------



## DubintheDam

Mandrakespain said:


> Well, just took a picture of my little herd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the rack,from left to right:
> 
> - 1 little Peterson
> - Stanwell Hans Christian Andersen
> - Medico sandblasted
> - Comoy 149
> - Peterson 302 (my favourite)
> - Another Medico billiard (this was my first pipe)
> 
> On top of the humidor behind (where the tobacco pouches/tins are):
> 
> - Parker 73 (with some St Bruno flake which I am now trying for the first time, and I like it a lot so far!)
> - A Missouri Meerschaum Corn cob
> - My latest adquisition, a "no-name-made-in-england" from Judd's
> 
> Well that's it, folks!
> 
> Regards
> Carlos


Very nice Carlos

A real smokers collection, love the 3 on top best of all, looks like you need to polish up a few of those stems though, keep'm clean and fight'n mean if you get my drift.


----------



## Mandrakespain

Thanks Dubinthedam, you know, you never get the stems polished enough...(although I was at it a couple of weeks ago, thought they were ok, but the flash of the camera really shows the truth, Ill insist tomorrow...wife permitting, if you catch my drift!)

Regards


----------



## txdyna65

Nice collection, I like the looks of that Stanwell :tu


----------



## twenty4valve

DubintheDam said:


> Very Nice 20, talk about going against the grain! Tried going to pipemakers site, didn't work....*[email protected]*got another address?


Only through www.tsptc.org plus I belive Caskwith knows him personally....


----------



## Mad Hatter

DubintheDam said:


> Don't think so, I've seen similar drawings and statues, their by a famous artist me thinks, he looks a wee bit like my father, when he had side burns in the 70's.
> 
> This one's sweet also
> 
> http://www.therightpipe.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=catalog.viewProduct&productId=617&catId=240


Jesus man! That tobacco chamber is 2.3 inches deep!


----------



## IHT

Mad Hatter said:


> Jesus man! That tobacco chamber is 2.3 inches deep!


it says 1.6 inches???


but, yep, the right pipe, those people are really nice. i was disappointed they didn't show up to the KC pipe show, i was all ready to buy about 5 of 'em.

edit: just went to their site. they've obviously re-stocked since thanksgiving. i was looking at buying one for my SPS kid, but they were out of anything in that price range and worthy of purchasing.


----------



## worr lord

New pipe rack and Sav. Mr. G from Joe (Rahllin)!



Sav. Design 207, Sav. Mr. G Punto Oro 504, and a Sav Duca Carlo (also from Joe). Not pictured are a cob and a basket pipe that needs a little love...but who wants pictures of that?!


----------



## tzaddi

Mandrakespain said:


> - 1 little Peterson
> - Stanwell Hans Christian Andersen
> - Medico sandblasted
> - Comoy 149
> - Peterson 302 (my favourite)
> - Another Medico billiard (this was my first pipe)
> Well that's it, folks!
> Regards
> Carlos


Well, I really like the looks of that Stanwell Hans Christian Andersen :tu



worr lord said:


> New pipe rack and Sav. Mr. G from Joe (Rahllin)!
> Sav. Design 207, Sav. Mr. G Punto Oro 504, and a Sav Duca Carlo (also from Joe). Not pictured are a cob and a basket pipe that needs a little love...but who wants pictures of that?!


David that is a nice setup. I remember that blue stemmed devil.

*Birthday Pipe *
*from Mom & Dad*

I received a package the other day. Apparently my parents age 75 & 77 went online an ordered this Peterson Standard 303 in the special gift set that included the lighter. My first Peterson. It sure is shiny. And now for the photos....


​
*Question:* After taking photos of this new Peterson I noted that the bowl had traces of stain inside from the finishing process, which is understandable. My question, has anyone/does anyone carefully sand away that layer of unwanted material before smoking? I am inclined to do so, not wanting to smoke that small amount of whatever finish was used.

-Richard


----------



## worr lord

That grain is gorgeous, your parents picked you out one heck of a pipe! I don't know about sanding out any stained finish, but some people sand out the pre-carbonization from the inside of the bowl.


----------



## Mad Hatter

IHT said:


> it says 1.6 inches???
> 
> 
> but, yep, the right pipe, those people are really nice. i was disappointed they didn't show up to the KC pipe show, i was all ready to buy about 5 of 'em.
> 
> edit: just went to their site. they've obviously re-stocked since thanksgiving. i was looking at buying one for my SPS kid, but they were out of anything in that price range and worthy of purchasing.


Not the same photo that was there the other day when I posted. That pipe was $220 with a 2.3 inch chamber depth.

Post #785. I just quoted the wrong post

Awesome carving though. Too bad its so damned huge


----------



## ButchA

*Eriksen sandblasted straight pipe*









*Sasieni 4-dot Ruff Root #2* (my main pipe)









I need another pipe (or two or three, or...) but don't know what type/kind/shape to get next. Decisions...decisions...


----------



## mr.c

ButchA said:


> *Eriksen sandblasted straight pipe*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sasieni 4-dot Ruff Root #2* (my main pipe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need another pipe (or two or three, or...) but don't know what type/kind/shape to get next. Decisions...decisions...


Nice pipes ! and welcome to the forum !p


----------



## ButchA

mr.c said:


> Nice pipes ! and welcome to the forum !p


Thanks... This is a great forum! So much knowledge in one place... 

Looking at my pipes, I guess I am a fan of Briar pipes with a rough texture to them. Nothing fancy... just plain ol' working man's pipes but with a touch of character!


----------



## dayplanner

That is one fat and sassy Eriksen!


----------



## Seanohue

Here is the lot of 5 pipes that I won on ebay a few weeks ago, and a sixth one, that I just finished restoring:



Most of them were in good condition and only need minor sanding on the stem. But one of them was pretty nasty so I decided to take before and afters of it. So, here is the before:

http://imageshack.us


After:




Looks like I did a pretty good job, if I say so myself. Lots of thanks to Richard (tzaddi) for giving me tips on how to do this. Beeswax works wonders!


----------



## IHT

holy chit that comoys needs a reaming. 
nice cleanup work though.

not pictures of pipes, but pictures of my two dogs today in the snowstorm.


----------



## mr.c

Seanhue, if you havent done so , the shank (air way, drafthole etc) will need a reaming. That much cake in the bowl, the airway is probably constricted.


----------



## Cigar Czar

ButchA said:


> *Eriksen sandblasted straight pipe*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sasieni 4-dot Ruff Root #2* (my main pipe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need another pipe (or two or three, or...) but don't know what type/kind/shape to get next. Decisions...decisions...


Nice pipes, I love that 4 Dot, That's the Chit, Brother.....p


----------



## Seanohue

IHT said:


> holy chit that comoys needs a reaming.
> nice cleanup work though.





mr.c said:


> Seanhue, if you havent done so , the shank (air way, drafthole etc) will need a reaming. That much cake in the bowl, the airway is probably constricted.


I'll get on it when I learn how to do it :tu


----------



## IHT

Seanohue said:


> I'll get on it when I learn how to do it :tu


if you have bristle pipe cleaners, you can dip them in some rubbing alcohol, and scrub away....


----------



## Seanohue

IHT said:


> if you have bristle pipe cleaners, you can dip them in some rubbing alcohol, and scrub away....


Really? I thought I had to get a reamer and stuff to do it. Funny thing that I have yet to actually smoke a bowl of pipe tobacco and I'm doin all this work to make them all pretty lol


----------



## IHT

bristle cleaners are different than normal cleaners (i have a hard time holding onto them, they poke through my skin often, especially in winter months when my hands dry really bad).
they make a "shank brush", but i don't know if you'd need that or not... if there's a really hard cake in the shank, you may need one.


----------



## Slow Triathlete

*Merry Christmas to Myself!!*


Well I finally broke down and bought the pipe that I've been eyeing at my local shop for sometime. It's a Stanwell Sixtus #213. It's more of a horn shaped pipe and I love it!! I believe that I just read that they discontinued this line.

In the photo, my pipe is like the third one from the bottom but it has a darker stain like the ones at the top.

This is my new Va/Per pipe.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

*Re: Merry Christmas to Myself!!*

My two newest:

The first is an Oom Paul setter that Papichula gifted me.
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2021910880079014394sJFdik

The second is a 1983 BBB Christmas Pipe.
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2453338290079014394BleGAL


----------



## Papichulo

I am glad to see her posted. I hope enjoy her. As for your Xmas pipe WOW, what grain:tu 

Zach, if I could have it would have been a Dunhill...


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Papichulo said:


> I am glad to see her posted. I hope enjoy her. As for your Xmas pipe WOW, what grain:tu
> 
> Zach, if I could have it would have been a Dunhill...


Shoot Brent, it could be a cob from Walgreens and I would like it the same. It's all about the thought my friend. I will have to fire it up when you come to town.


----------



## Papichulo

That would be cool. RIght now I am in some deep kimchi with the military trying to kick me out for sleep apnea. I have no control on the outcome of the Medical Evaluation Board. They say I might be able to stay in for ten years or maybe no longer then two or three months. So my life is chaotic. Hopefully, I am good to go and I will venture out on the 11 hour drive up to BV.


----------



## IHT

Papichulo said:


> That would be cool. RIght now I am in some deep kimchi with the military trying to kick me out for sleep apnea.


that's BS if it happens. you know how many ppl have sleep apnea in the military? thousands and thousands. hell, i had it, didn't think it would be something that would get me kicked out...


----------



## ultramag

I really like that sitter K-Rat. It looks like a big 'ol pipe that would fill up my bear paw nicely. Enjoy it!


----------



## mr.c

pretty cool pipes zack! nice tin in the background -wanker


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Merry Christmas to Myself!!*



Slow Triathlete said:


> Well I finally broke down and bought the pipe that I've been eyeing at my local shop for sometime. It's a Stanwell Sixtus #213. It's more of a horn shaped pipe and I love it!! I believe that I just read that they discontinued this line.
> 
> In the photo, my pipe is like the third one from the bottom but it has a darker stain like the ones at the top.
> 
> This is my new Va/Per pipe.


Nice pipe ST. Last year I got the same one. I had to take the lighter finish like in the picture 'cause I couldn't find the darker one. Small bowl and takes some practice due to the angle so it took me a while to find a place for it. Finally settled on burleys for this one. Enjoy!


----------



## mr.c

Seanohue said:


> Here is the lot of 5 pipes that I won on ebay a few weeks ago, and a sixth one, that I just finished restoring:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of them were in good condition and only need minor sanding on the stem. But one of them was pretty nasty so I decided to take before and afters of it. So, here is the before:
> 
> http://imageshack.us
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I did a pretty good job, if I say so myself. Lots of thanks to Richard (tzaddi) for giving me tips on how to do this. Beeswax works wonders!


Man that looks like an old old comoy. can you read the nomenclature? Pipes with a lot of cake are like that because they are amazing smokers. It was someones favorite pipe to be sure. 
If you want, pm me for my addy and I will ream out your shanks, (I use a drill as the tars are like creosote -very Hard) clean all your pipes with a retort.


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: Merry Christmas to Myself!!*



Mad Hatter said:


> Nice pipe ST. Last year I got the same one. I had to take the lighter finish like in the picture 'cause I couldn't find the darker one. Small bowl and takes some practice due to the angle so it took me a while to find a place for it. Finally settled on burleys for this one. Enjoy!


Two similarly horny guys, I'd say. Nice pipe(s).


----------



## Papichulo

IHT said:


> that's BS if it happens. you know how many ppl have sleep apnea in the military? thousands and thousands. hell, i had it, didn't think it would be something that would get me kicked out...


Greg, it is because of my combat job specialty. It is mandatory that I am Worldwide qualified and being restricted to the "rear" jobs is wrong. As an E-9 if I cannot lead from the front I must go. Wish me luck.

From my research and talking to the docs I will always have it. Did you recover from yours or something?


----------



## accorddude

I finally broke down and bought my first real pipe. I got a Winslow Crown. It seems to be a nice pipe. I have yet to smoke it because its just too cold outside right now.


----------



## tzaddi

accorddude said:


> I finally broke down and bought my first real pipe. I got a Winslow Crown. It seems to be a nice pipe. I have yet to smoke it because its just too cold outside right now.


Very nice looking pipe. It appears that it would feel good in the hand. :tu


----------



## OilMan

*Re: Merry Christmas to Myself!!*



Kayak_Rat said:


> My two newest:
> 
> The second is a 1983 BBB Christmas Pipe.
> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2453338290079014394BleGAL


Amazing pipe. THat is also my birth year. How do you find dated pipes?


----------



## Mister Moo

A Vollmer & Nilsson acorn with fishtail stem and black palm ferrule. I have either figured out how to smoke a pipe or this one is magically effortless.


----------



## foxtrot7

Mister Moo said:


> A Vollmer & Nilsson acorn with fishtail stem and black palm ferrule. I have either figured out how to smoke a pipe or this one is magically effortless.


Why are you sending it back in time to get your mojo back.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

foxtrot7 said:


> Why are you sending it back in time to get your mojo back.


Nah. Moo is too clever for that. I would say that is a Dr. Seuss book...and being Seuss wrote the Grinch, Moo is psychologically saying Merry Christmas. :tu

Great looking pipe Moo.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Great looking pipe Moo, but I was tempted to make a reference to Austin Powers prior to reading Foxtrot's post. Oh well. Yeah! Baby.Yeah!


----------



## IHT

Papichulo said:


> Greg, it is because of my combat job specialty. It is mandatory that I am Worldwide qualified and being restricted to the "rear" jobs is wrong. As an E-9 if I cannot lead from the front I must go. Wish me luck.
> 
> From my research and talking to the docs I will always have it. Did you recover from yours or something?


sorry, "had" meant that i had it while i was in, and i still have it.

i just don't get how that has anything to do with you doing your job, you don't do your job while you're sleepin (or trying to sleep).


----------



## Mister Moo

Mad Hatter said:


> Great looking pipe Moo, but I was tempted to make a reference to Austin Powers prior to reading Foxtrot's post. Oh well. Yeah! Baby.Yeah!


C'mon. Youse guys know *MOMA gear* when you see it. You can't kid a kidder.


----------



## tzaddi

Mister Moo said:


> C'mon. Youse guys know *MOMA gear* when you see it. You can't kid a kidder.


Of course we're hep to that man. I just thought it was *MooMa* gear. 

BTW I like the pipe.:tu


----------



## Papichulo

IHT said:


> sorry, "had" meant that i had it while i was in, and i still have it.
> 
> i just don't get how that has anything to do with you doing your job, you don't do your job while you're sleepin (or trying to sleep).


It has to do with medical support. Although we know there are places like Anaconda in Iraq that have state of the art facilities. Basically, if I can't deploy again to Iraq or Afghanistan I am done. I am back to working out again and hopefully I will shed 40-50 lbs of fat and gain 10-20 pounds of muscle. Hopefully with the lighter weight around 190-200 I might be a little better. Regardless, I am getting my long distance cardio routine back into gear.


----------



## Papichulo

Kayak_Rat said:


> Nah. Moo is too clever for that. I would say that is a Dr. Seuss book...and being Seuss wrote the Grinch, Moo is psychologically saying Merry Christmas. :tu
> 
> Great looking pipe Moo.


:tpd: :tpd: I am with Zach and gang! That pipe and your photo rocks! :tu


----------



## ultramag

I've been slacking on my new pipe photos, but I think these will get me up to date. The first one is a couple Boswell's I picked up on the forum from kheffelf. The top one is a freehand poker (cherrywood IMO) and a twist I think is what Boswell calls them. Both are very nice smokers.



The next photo is of two pipes I came home with today. The top one is a 2007 Tinsky Christmas pipe in the Black and Tan finish. The one below it is a Falcon that my great-grandfather smoked. The bowl has completely cracked, but I am going to buy a replacement bowl and clean the frame really good and finally have one of my great-grandfather's pipes smokeable I think. I don't know for sure how old the Falcon is, but it has been smoked alot and he passed away in 1960. It has to be 50+ years old I would think.

http://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=falcontinskyfi6.jpg


----------



## DubintheDam

"The bowl has completely cracked, but I am going to buy a replacement bowl and clean the frame really good and finally have one of my great-grandfather's pipes smokeable I think. I don't know for sure how old the Falcon is, but it has been smoked alot and he passed away in 1960. It has to be 50+ years old I would think."

*Ultra*, nice pipes, I think it's super cool that you can keep your old granpa's pipe going by buying a new bowl. I never knew Falcon pipes where that old.
They do a great selection of bowl types and accessories too.

I must keep my eye out for a nice estate Falcon.


----------



## Sancho

This is the Peretti I got from MArk THS for chrsitmas, awesome pipe!

More Pics!


----------



## dayplanner

Just won this one -


----------



## tzaddi

cquon said:


> Just won this one -


She's a cute little blonde. :tu


----------



## kheffelf

cquon said:


> Just won this one -


I like that a lot Doyle, who made it?


----------



## DubintheDam

kheffelf said:


> I like that a lot Doyle, who made it?


Ascorti by the looks of the logo...nice purchase.


----------



## Mark THS

Sancho said:


> This is the Peretti I got from MArk THS for chrsitmas, awesome pipe!
> 
> More Pics!


I'm glad to see its been fired up


----------



## White97Jimmy

Nice gift Mark!

We all need to get together for an after-holiday herf soon.


----------



## Don Fernando

I guess these can go here now p (stock photos ... just placed the order today)

Radice Rind Bulldog w/ Faux-Bamboo Carved Shank
Markings: 
RADICE
RIND
o T/B
HAND
MADE IN ITALY


----------



## ultramag

That's a pretty nice looking little bulldog Doug. I saw the other post and suspected the temptation would be too great.


----------



## Don Fernando

ultramag said:


> That's a pretty nice looking little bulldog Doug. I saw the other post and suspected the temptation would be too great.


...but you did NOTHING to stop me, did ya ???? .... I see how ya are ... 

:r


----------



## kvm

I like that one monsoon. Very cool.


----------



## dayplanner

kheffelf said:


> I like that a lot Doyle, who made it?


Comoy 1994 Christmas Pipe. I have a 1996 Comoy Xmas already, and it is a great smoker. I just really dig the shape on this one.


----------



## tzaddi

monsoon said:


> I guess these can go here now p (stock photos ... just placed the order today)
> 
> Radice Rind Bulldog w/ Faux-Bamboo Carved Shank
> Markings:
> RADICE
> RIND
> o T/B
> HAND
> MADE IN ITALY


Very nice flow from the bowl to the stem. The contrasting textures from the single piece of briar really show off the artistry of this craftsman. Good score.:tu


----------



## illinoishoosier

Santa was good to me for Christmas. Santa of course being me. Been smoking a pipe for about a month now on some of Frenchy's cobs and decided for Xmas to buy some "real" pipes. here is the damage:

A good ol' Dr. Grabow. This is the same kind of pipe my dad smoked. It was a sentimental choice.



An Ebay find..nice and cheap..Haojue pipe. Looks nice, but has a metal bowl. How do I handle that?










This was another Ebay find , a Savinelli "Linea"



And lastly my favorite of the batch. A Nording Red Grain Smooth Volcano. This pic does not do the color justice. It is a gorgeous shade of deep red. Can't wait to break it in.


----------



## illinoishoosier

But Santa just didn;t bring pipes. had to put something in them, so to go with my other baccy...



Now don;t laugh. This next tobacco was one of the ones my Dad smoked. I found a pouch of it while cleaning out his things after he passed a couple of years ago. It had to be 10 years old and still smelled great. Found the exact same tobacco at pipesandcigars.com. Can you guess which is the new pouch?



And my last ebay find was this nice 22 pipe rack. here is a fmily photo.
Pay no attention to those new boxes of 5 Vegas A's and Excalibur Dark Knights...


----------



## kvm

You must think you've been a very good boy.:r Nice looking Nording.


----------



## illinoishoosier

kvm said:


> You must think you've been a very good boy.:r Nice looking Nording.


I wish I could get the color to come out more in the photo. It really is gorgeous.

And since I got no "other half" to register an opinion, I can say I was as good as I want!


----------



## CigarGal

a lot of empty slots on that rack


----------



## illinoishoosier

Give it time....give it time...


----------



## ultramag

I was browsing Mr Tinsky's site Christmas night and ran across this little gem and went in a trance. :dr Before I knew it, the pipe showed up in my mailbox, not sure what happened in between. It was called a tankard on the Tinsky site.









Nice big bowl, thick walls, and drilled perfect. I can't hardly wait to smoke it. Waiting for a tin of Haddo's Delight to get here so I can try it in an un-smoked pipe as was suggested by Mad Hatter in the TOM thread dedicated to Haddo's.

On edit: I found a ½ bowl of Haddo's left from the sample IHT had sent for TOM. The break in process is underway. w00t


----------



## DubintheDam

Outstanding pipe, one of the nicest Tinsky's I've ever seen. Congrats and thanks for the foto's


----------



## Don Fernando

DubintheDam said:


> Outstanding pipe, one of the nicest Tinsky's I've ever seen. Congrats and thanks for the foto's


The photos do not do that pipe justice. If Chad wasn't so sly, I could have walked away with that one at the herf on Saturday 

Really a beautiful piece. Looks like a fantastic smoker....high thick walls ... just a great feel in the hand ... and a sitter at that. Just sweet.


----------



## ChronoB

Just got the Dunhill I ordered with my Xmas bonus money from cupojoes.com (see this thread for thoughts on them: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=127727).

I've attached a copy of the photo from their website. The style is 3224 (Group 3 size, saddle stem, and square panel shape), in the Bruyere finish. After doing a great deal of internet browsing I couldn't find any other examples of a square panel with the saddle bit, so it really caught my eye. The finish is actually a deeper red than the photo reveals, and there's some gorgeous grain on the other facets of the pipe. I'll try to take my own photos of it to show the other sides soon.


----------



## Óðibjörn

Figured I'd snap a picture of my very first pipe, ever. Came in a while back, guess I just never thought to post it. It's just a regular old $25 briar from AAA Meerschaum made by Altan Paykoc of AAA Meerschaum and a tin of McClelland Oriental blend No. 14 getting some air before I put it back in the tin and loaded a bowl earlier this evening.

I am ordering myself a MacQueen churchwarden sometime next week and some Dunhill Nightcap and MacBaren Vanilla cream tobacco... and I suppose I should get myself a Zippo lighter and some bulk churchwarden pipe cleaners. I figure a good 400 of 'em... then I can cut 'em in half and have two to clean this one out too  Oh and some really kind folks are sending me a few pipes as gifts as well, no idea why... guess pipe smokers are just happier, friendly folks. Especially to us "youngsters".


----------



## jgros001

My first purchase of '08, Benni Jorgensen:










My second purchase of '08, Northern Briars:


----------



## Mad Hatter

Sweet pipes J


----------



## Mandrakespain

Here in Spain Xmas gifts are in the 6th january. Well, this beauty arrived yesterday (never trust the Spanish post), it's from Pipes Martin, from Valencia, and I love it! Just having my first smoke today (EMP):


















Regards
Carlos


----------



## IHT

nice straight bulldog, carlos.


----------



## tzaddi

The "pipas" just keep getting better and better. p


----------



## DubintheDam

Mandrakespain said:


> Here in Spain Xmas gifts are in the 6th january. Well, this beauty arrived yesterday (never trust the Spanish post), it's from Pipes Martin, from Valencia, and I love it! Just having my first smoke today (EMP):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Carlos


A pipe like this reinds me why I will never grow bored with this hobby...outstanding art...well done on your purchase...just finished a bowl of EMP a few minutes ago...it is 12pm here though!


----------



## Papichulo

DubintheDam said:


> A pipe like this reinds me why I will never grow bored with this hobby...outstanding art...well done on your purchase...just finished a bowl of EMP a few minutes ago...it is 12pm here though!


:tpd: Well put Dub:tu


----------



## ButchA

Here's a better photo:


----------



## tzaddi

ButchA said:


> Here's a better photo:


Nice, I like the annotations. Your Eriksen's bowl reminds me of a Stanwell that I have.


----------



## ButchA

Nice Stanwell! :tu

Yeah, I have a fondness for the rough textured sand blasted pipes. They have a certain amount of character to them that I appreciate. p


----------



## Mister Moo

Mandrakespain said:


> Here in Spain Xmas gifts are in the 6th january. Well, this beauty arrived yesterday (never trust the Spanish post), it's from Pipes Martin, from Valencia, and I love it! Just having my first smoke today (EMP):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Carlos


Spectacular! I know you will enjoy it. Thanks forsharing the pictures.


----------



## Óðibjörn

A gift from Tex over at the Smokers Forums, Mario Grandi 1/4 bent, waiting till I get my Butternut Burley in the mail for it's first smoke.


----------



## tzaddi

Óðibjörn said:


> A gift from Tex over at the Smokers Forums, Mario Grandi 1/4 bent, waiting till I get my Butternut Burley in the mail for it's first smoke.


Very nice, I really like the transition and use of materials from the bowl to shank to stem. :tu


----------



## Joan

Mandrakespain said:


> Here in Spain Xmas gifts are in the 6th january. Well, this beauty arrived yesterday (never trust the Spanish post), it's from Pipes Martin, from Valencia, and I love it! Just having my first smoke today (EMP):


[snip Martin pipe pr0n shots]

Woooo... I'm glad I'm not the only one with a thing for the wee dolphin marque! Nice pick up, Carlos. :tu


----------



## [OT] Loki

I'm going to have to re-shoot this pipe because these pics don't do it justice. The pipe is a Crown Viking:














































Just got it in the mail today and totally didn't expect it at all....it also came with two tins which I wasn't expecting either. I think it's an estate pipe


----------



## Subotaj

Very interesting and beautiful pipe.
the grain and shape is wonderful.


----------



## Papichulo

Nice pipe and photos. It looks like it would fit in my big paws:tu


----------



## [OT] Loki

Subotaj said:


> Very interesting and beautiful pipe.
> the grain and shape is wonderful.


I need to get better lighting. I can't put this thing down, I just keep looking at it. One of the guys I herfed with today said go get some felt and meguirs car wax (I've got TONS of that stuff, armature auto detailer) and wax this puppy up


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

Now thats a good lookin smoker.


----------



## IHT

[OT] Loki said:


> Just got it in the mail today and totally didn't expect it at all....it also came with two tins which I wasn't expecting either. I think it's an estate pipe


yep, it's an estate pipe.

you were the winner of the CS tin label artwork contest, since the artwork winner isn't a pipe smoker, said to give it to someone who'd use/need it, i asked for ppl to PM who they felt deserved something - you won.

in my PM, i said it was a crown 300 from poul winslow, but i'm not 100% sure right now.

enjoy it (i forgot what tobacs i sent, cuz i packaged it before i went to germany).


----------



## Papichulo

IHT said:


> yep, it's an estate pipe.
> 
> you were the winner of the CS tin label artwork contest, since the artwork winner isn't a pipe smoker, said to give it to someone who'd use/need it, i asked for ppl to PM who they felt deserved something - you won.
> 
> in my PM, i said it was a crown 300 from poul winslow, but i'm not 100% sure right now.
> 
> enjoy it (i forgot what tobacs i sent, cuz i packaged it before i went to germany).


Greg, I think you made a great choice:tu


----------



## Thillium

I got the Peterson for only 20 bucks, a short story of me breaking a 20 dollar pipe but then the owner decided an upgrade was needed so he gave me the hookup:tu. I just ordered a new stem for it though because its been sitting for 2 years  Besides that in near mint condition!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Here she is....my first!! (A Tsuge - purchased from montecristo#2...Thanks Aaron!!)










I'm not even going to attempt to smoke it yet until I feel confident that I won't ruin it. (Probably months away from bringing a match anywhere near it) I have lots to learn. I'll just continue to read through all the helpful info in the Pipe forums here. I probably should pick up a few cobs to start to try to get the hang of it. Thanks for all the helpful info here for noobs. Any tips from experienced pipe smokers will be greatly appreciated. Thanks for looking!!

p


----------



## txdyna65

Nice looking pipe Patrick. I knew it was just a matter of time before you came in here  As always if I can be of any help just ask, but Im new too


----------



## DubintheDam

Mr.Maduro said:


> Here she is....my first!! (A Tsuge - purchased from montecristo#2...Thanks Aaron!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even going to attempt to smoke it yet until I feel confident that I won't ruin it. (Probably months away from bringing a match anywhere near it) I have lots to learn. I'll just continue to read through all the helpful info in the Pipe forums here. I probably should pick up a few cobs to start to try to get the hang of it. Thanks for all the helpful info here for noobs. Any tips from experienced pipe smokers will be greatly appreciated. Thanks for looking!!
> 
> p


Half bowls, don't puff too madly, let her cool if she gets to hot, gently clean flakes of baccy out of bowl when done, run pipe cleaner through after each smoke, don't over clean the inside of bowl until some carbon cake has built up. The more you smoke her, the sooner the cake will build-up and the sweeter she will taste. Don't be afraid, there is a lot to pipe smoking but at the end of the day it's a piece of wood, you put baccy in and smoke comes out the other end.

Practice makes perfect...so start sooner rather than later.


----------



## [OT] Loki

Papichulo said:


> Greg, I think you made a great choice:tu


so do I :tu If I can find a decent lighter between now and saturday I may try her out then with some English Burley mixture. Greg sent me Davidoff Flake Medallions and Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake. I'm actually afraid to smoke that Crown that Greg sent me.

I'm thinking of picking up one of the bendable candle lighters you see at walmat and palces like that


----------



## kvm

Nice Patrick. I have the same pipe in a lighter finish. Enjoy!


----------



## tzaddi

Thillium said:


> I got the Peterson for only 20 bucks, a short story of me breaking a 20 dollar pipe but then the owner decided an upgrade was needed so he gave me the hookup:tu. I just ordered a new stem for it though because its been sitting for 2 years  Besides that in near mint condition!


Looks like your a new guy around here, welcome. Hope you find the place to your liking. We like it. That's a nice looking Pete. I hope you didn't pay too much for a new stem. Unless the old one has monster bite marks you can probably bring it back to life as an extra. p


----------



## Thillium

tzaddi said:


> Looks like your a new guy around here, welcome. Hope you find the place to your liking. We like it. That's a nice looking Pete. I hope you didn't pay too much for a new stem. Unless the old one has monster bite marks you can probably bring it back to life as an extra. p


I was able to get a replacement for 22 dollars including shipping . I'm going to keep the old one to try and experiment different ways of getting all the stuff off of it


----------



## IHT

welcome to the pipe forum, intros are fun to read. :tu


----------



## Papichulo

IHT said:


> welcome to the pipe forum, intros are fun to read. :tu


:tpd: I second that. Welcome to the pipe forum.


----------



## Thillium

The pipe is brand new but sitting a year or two in a store :hn


----------



## Joan

W00000t! My brandy new custom JSP arrived, and I shall treat you to my lack of mad photog skilz:




This luscious chubby is simply gawgeous! I mean LOOK AT IT! Such a pretty little thing, it is just too perfectly crafted to soil with tar and soot! The fit and finish are excellent. It cups perfectly in my small hands, subtle birds eye everywhere... dang. To say I'm 'thrilled' is a understatement. I'm WET!

Posing in front of the pipe bag:


Changed my mind a dozen times on what to burn first with it. Argh! Maybe I'll just look at it a while long, you know, 
enjoy the buzz of new pipe pr0n. 
:cb


Oh, and THANKS AGAIN, JoelS! You RAWK! :tu


----------



## physiognomy

Great looking pipe Joan... I love how the stem appears to look like some sort of rutilated quartz or citrine. Enjoy!!!


----------



## cigar_040

Nice pipe Joan !! It's a beauty for sure !!


----------



## ultramag

Very nice little nosewarmer Joan. Enjoy it!


----------



## tzaddi

Congratulations, it appears you have gotten the chubby of your desires. p


----------



## Thillium

Great looking pipe!

My stem came as well for my peterson today but its slightly bent at the top, I'll post a picture to show what I mean! I don't if I should send it back or just keep it. gah and its starting to get oxidized as well...-.- sigh.


----------



## ShawnP

Nice Joan Grats

Now put that chubbie in your mouth and suck it till it's empty 



Enjoy

Shawn


----------



## Wolfgang8810

Im Brand new to Pipe smoking! Ive smoked cigars for a while and jsut thought hey why not. My first pipe is a Medico V.F.Q. made from briar wood. And i have always collected Zippo lighters, and had a few extra inserts so i took it to my drill press and made me a pipe lighter. (works great by the way)


----------



## tzaddi

Wolfgang8810 said:


> Im Brand new to Pipe smoking! Ive smoked cigars for a while and jsut thought hey why not. My first pipe is a Medico V.F.Q. made from briar wood. And i have always collected Zippo lighters, and had a few extra inserts so i took it to my drill press and made me a pipe lighter. (works great by the way)


Congratulations and welcome to the forum. The Zippo adaptation sounds intriguing, perhaps you could elaborate sometime. Enjoy the forum, there is much information available using the search as well as the items called "stickies" not to mention some of the nicest guys & gals around. p


----------



## Wolfgang8810

Thanks. Sofar the breaking in process of my new puffer is kinda harsh but im looking forward to many years to come with it.

The Lighter thing is like this.

step one- get your regular zippo.









step two- remove the insert and clamp to a table or drill press stand









step three- Use a 1/4 inch drill bit to drill a small hole in the flame guard. (go very slow)

step four- Use increasingly larger bits intill you get to the size hole you would like. You can drill both sides if you want but i only did one side as i am right handed and light my pipe that way. Also If you drill borth sides it may not be symetrical or have the wind resistance zippos are known for. (today i lit up in 10+ MPH winds no prob)

















step five- re assemble the zippo and light the lighter... wait a few secconds to let chemicals dissapate the hold the lighter perpendicular to the bowl of your pipe. While you are puffing the flame will take a right angle and go straight into your bowl.


----------



## tzaddi

Wolfgang8810 said:


> Thanks. Sofar the breaking in process of my new puffer is kinda harsh but im looking forward to many years to come with it.
> 
> The Lighter thing is like this.
> 
> step one- get your regular zippo.
> 
> step two- remove the insert and clamp to a table or drill press stand
> 
> step three- Use a 1/4 inch drill bit to drill a small hole in the flame guard. (go very slow)
> 
> step four- Use increasingly larger bits intill you get to the size hole you would like. You can drill both sides if you want but i only did one side as i am right handed and light my pipe that way. Also If you drill borth sides it may not be symetrical or have the wind resistance zippos are known for. (today i lit up in 10+ MPH winds no prob)
> step five- re assemble the zippo and light the lighter... wait a few secconds to let chemicals dissapate the hold the lighter perpendicular to the bowl of your pipe. While you are puffing the flame will take a right angle and go straight into your bowl.


Thanks, now I get it, most informative and good documenting photos. :tu


----------



## JacksonCognac

tzaddi said:


> Thanks, now I get it, most informative and good documenting photos. :tu


Indeed. Makes me want to get a zippo!

edit - and Joan. That is a most excellent pipe. I like the small simplicity of it, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Thillium

So here is the pictures of my new stem that came...to say the least not very excited. 

Showing of the oxidation of the new stem *its the one on the right*









Here are two photos displaying the pipe bend.








Its difficult to get it on photo but in plain sight it is very easy to spot.


----------



## IHT

nice photo work. 
instead of "knights in white satin" we could have "P-lips on flannel PJs". :tu


----------



## Joan

IHT said:


> nice photo work.
> instead of "knights in white satin" we could have "P-lips on flannel PJs". :tu


Urk! I wondered about that background. Pickle fork! Where is my pickle fork!

But hey, the second stem looks okay, it'll buff out nicely. Get to work, son!

p


----------



## Mad Hatter

When I got my first Pete, the stem was the only thing I wasn't impressed with. The bottom of the stem was a shiny polished black. The top side was a flat dull black. The insert in the box stated that Peterson does not guarantee the workmanship/quality, something like that of the stem. For $170 I expected better. It took me a whole 8 months to finally get another Pete, but all in all they are an excellent smoker.


----------



## DubintheDam

Always brush your teeth before you go to bed...and while you're at, why don't you use some toothpaste on those stems!


----------



## Thillium

DubintheDam said:


> Always brush your teeth before you go to bed...and while you're at, why don't you use some toothpaste on those stems!


I am going to try that tonight and pick up oxyclean, the one the left is horrid and magic eraser! Another question, I got off the phone with the pipe/cigar place I bought the stem from and they said its a lucinite? stem and not a vulcanite one. But it certainly has a taste of walnuts similar to its very oxidized brother. And another question, is there a way to heat the bit up to the point where I can fix the curve it has?


----------



## Thillium

DubintheDam said:


> Always brush your teeth before you go to bed...and while you're at, why don't you use some toothpaste on those stems!


Well I just tried some toothpaste *Crest Whitening * At first the pipe gave off a good awful smell and turned the brush and paste a horrendous yellow/brown color and for ten minutes of work it surely did improve. I'll post pictures of it. Only problem is now its a real black dull color lol with highlights of oxidation . More toothpaste is needed


----------



## DubintheDam

Thillium said:


> I am going to try that tonight and pick up oxyclean, the one the left is horrid and magic eraser! Another question, I got off the phone with the pipe/cigar place I bought the stem from and they said its a lucinite? stem and not a vulcanite one. But it certainly has a taste of walnuts similar to its very oxidized brother. And another question, is there a way to heat the bit up to the point where I can fix the curve it has?


Do try the toothpaste, it won't do any harm, and you'll be surprised with the results, you just need to do it a few times, rub on vigorously with finger, wipe of with course/rough cotton cloth.

On the stem bending, in theory yes, if you heat it in a cup of hot water you may then be able to bend it, but remember you could also break/crack it, try to do a little more reading-up on this before you give it a go, would be my advice.


----------



## Thillium

DubintheDam said:


> Do try the toothpaste, it won't do any harm, and you'll be surprised with the results, you just need to do it a few times, rub on vigorously with finger, wipe of with course/rough cotton cloth.
> 
> On the stem bending, in theory yes, if you heat it in a cup of hot water you may then be able to bend it, but remember you could also break/crack it, try to do a little more reading-up on this before you give it a go, would be my advice.


Yeah I have heard of being able to bend them but I do not know if it was about a Vulcanite stem. I might just ship back the stem thats bent and just have them send me a new one.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Thillium said:


> Yeah I have heard of being able to bend them but I do not know if it was about a Vulcanite stem. I might just ship back the stem thats bent and just have them send me a new one.


I had to fix one of mine yesterday. The stem broke off at the shank so I drilled the broken stem pieces and used a tenon from a cheap meer. The stem was a tight fit going on and I had to heat it in bowling water to get it warm enough to expand and accept my jury rigging. Held it in boiling water for about 2 minutes, no harm done except it oxidized it.


----------



## Thillium

Mad Hatter said:


> I had to fix one of mine yesterday. The stem broke off at the shank so I drilled the broken stem pieces and used a tenon from a cheap meer. The stem was a tight fit going on and I had to heat it in bowling water to get it warm enough to expand and accept my jury rigging. Held it in boiling water for about 2 minutes, no harm done except it oxidized it.


oxidized isn't bad but Pipesandcigars.com where I bought the replacement back was willing to take a look at the stem so I sent it back to them. *Shameless plug* But their customer service is A+++:tu


----------



## Wolfgang8810

Im currently bidding on a peterson irish whiskey on ebay. Wish me luck


----------



## kheffelf

Wolfgang8810 said:


> Im currently bidding on a peterson irish whiskey on ebay. Wish me luck


Probably should go here.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1399771#post1399771


----------



## GWN

My lone pipe was getting lonely. Figured I'd better remedy that. Both Brighams.
http://www.brighampipes.com/


----------



## tzaddi

GWN said:


> My lone pipe was getting lonely. Figured I'd better remedy that. Both Brighams.
> http://www.brighampipes.com/


Nice pipes hoser, very stately.:tu

Check out this thread on Brighams,
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=126961&highlight=Brigham


----------



## GWN

tzaddi said:


> Nice pipes hoser, very stately.:tu
> 
> Check out this thread on Brighams,
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=126961&highlight=Brigham


haven't seen that thread yet. Thanks for pointing it out to me.


----------



## mparker

Here is my small collection.


----------



## mparker

My collection continued...


----------



## DubintheDam

Great collection...thanks for the foto's.


----------



## Wolfgang8810

got bored in my shop today and made a pipe lol the bowl is made from red oak and the stem is made from pine. Click the pictures to make them bigger.


----------



## OilMan

Will the red oak impart a taste on the tobacco?


----------



## tzaddi

Wolfgang8810 said:


> got bored in my shop today and made a pipe lol the bowl is made from red oak and the stem is made from pine.


Well..... how did it smoke? Such a display of determination and ingenuity is an inspiration to the rest of us that have chunks of briar laying around. :tu

Were the two woods join is there a sleeve or are they butted? Glue, epoxy?

In the 70's that pipe would have been the beginning of a small and growing business


----------



## Wolfgang8810

lol i used Ca+ glue ts the strongest glue out there. I dont know if i should try to smoke it? Should i? I was just goofing around I have no idea how it will affect the taste.


----------



## DubintheDam

Just ordered a couple of cobs from *Frenchy, *my first purchase from him, but he is kinda family..well practically...can't wait until they arrive...I have 20 odd briar's and I still have to have 2 more cobs (these are the bigger size)...they really are amazing smokers.

Quick question, do you think these Generals will take a 6mm filter? I suspect not.

http://www.frenchyspipes.com/sc_images/products/942_large_image.jpg

http://www.frenchyspipes.com


----------



## Mister Moo

*Kaywoodie White Briar Restored*










This Kaywoodie 50B White Briar was a freebie, probably 1960's vintage. The pipe was dirty and smelled pretty bad; the white paint was stained with yellow and black grunge and the bit was nasty brown/green. Some salt, Everclear, toothpaste, paper towels, bristle cleaners and polish... looks pretty darn OK. The real surprise was how cool and easy it smoked. The first bowlful was Old Gowrie and it tasted great. I think I'll keep this thing for VA.


----------



## tzaddi

*Re: Kaywoodie White Briar Restored*



Mister Moo said:


> This Kaywoodie 50B White Briar was a freebie, probably 1960's vintage. The pipe was dirty and smelled pretty bad; the white paint was stained with yellow and black grunge and the bit was nasty brown/green. Some salt, Everclear, toothpaste, paper towels, bristle cleaners and polish... looks pretty darn OK. The real surprise was how cool and easy it smoked. The first bowlful was Old Gowrie and it tasted great. I think I'll keep this thing for VA.


It kinda reminds me of Pat Boone for some reason.  Interesting indeed.:tu


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: Kaywoodie White Briar Restored*



tzaddi said:


> It kinda reminds me of Pat Boone for some reason.  Interesting indeed.:tu


:r - Pat Boone.

I mightn't have picked the pipe out for myself but, since it was in hand, it made a good test bed.


----------



## EvanS

*Re: Kaywoodie White Briar Restored*



Mister Moo said:


> This Kaywoodie 50B White Briar was a freebie, probably 1960's vintage. The pipe was dirty and smelled pretty bad; the white paint was stained with yellow and black grunge and the bit was nasty brown/green. Some salt, Everclear, toothpaste, paper towels, bristle cleaners and polish... looks pretty darn OK. The real surprise was how cool and easy it smoked. The first bowlful was Old Gowrie and it tasted great. I think I'll keep this thing for VA.


A white pipe, how unique. Nice work Dan:tu


----------



## Joan

*Re: Kaywoodie White Briar Restored*



tzaddi said:


> It kinda reminds me of Pat Boone for some reason.  Interesting indeed.:tu


You mean Pat Boone's shoes? :r

Previously I found the white painted pipes revolting. After the discussion in the rough pipe thread, now I'm guessing the paint is to cover unsightly grain patterns. (And they aren't as revolting. :tu)

Nice clean up, Moo!


----------



## physiognomy

*Re: Kaywoodie White Briar Restored*

"The Kid in White Buck Shoes" - I'll admit that I had to google Pat Boone.... You guys are definitely dating yourselves 

Nice looking B'dog Moo. I haven't really taken a close look at too many of the White Briar Woodies, but this one is pretty cool!


----------



## Subotaj

*My new pipe*

I'm not sure if you will like this one, 
but I really like it.


----------



## jquirit

*Re: My new pipe*

That thing looks to be a monster! I do like the sandblasting/rustication on it with the small smooth band right by the stem. It is a looker...

But how you keep something that large from falling over on a normal pipe rack or stand?


----------



## gvarsity

*Re: My new pipe*

Is that a pipe or a pumpkin? Damn! Pretty cool.


----------



## Don Fernando

Ya know... clubs that size are outlawed in 49 states. That's some serious pipeage there !! ... I really like the look, but ... wow ... what a behemoth!! Ya don't go hanging that one off the side of yer jaw, do ya.


----------



## IHT

it's probably a gnome holding the pipe - small hands.

cool pipe.


----------



## DUCK

Me and my VERY first pipe, I don't have any new pics yet.


----------



## Subotaj

> it's probably a gnome holding the pipe - small hands.


haha..

p


----------



## Savvy

Thought I'd wait until my orders came in from Smokingpipes to throw up the pictures of my collection. Well here you go:









Here we have a H.I.S. billiard which was my first pipe, when I wasn't really sure if I was going to get into pipes at all or not, a Bjarne chuchwarden which is my newest pipe, a Tsuge Kaga Brandy which is my second newest pipe (I got it two days before the Bjarne), and a nice Rhodesian that was given to me by Rehbas in a trade...and he thought i went over the top...










In this picture I have my two basket pipes (the two black ones) and my Calabresi unfinished (I need to put some more tobacco through it to get it to darken up more haha)










And here are my two cobs and my Meerschaum Calabash that I bought from the Tobacco Barn.

Well that wraps up my collection of pipes so far, I'm sure I'll have more to add down the road here soon p


----------



## Subotaj

Nice,
I liked the Bjarne churchwarden. beautiful one!


----------



## OilMan

That is a fine looking collection. I love the Tsuge


----------



## IHT

this Pipa Croci from Papichulo.










and this Bjarne from ShawnP.


----------



## RJpuffs

Here's a semi-decent macro shot of my meer. The other pics unfortunately looked like fuzzy cotton balls.

In just two weeks this one is starting to color. The inside of the bowl and rim are a deep chocolate, the funny thing is the color (inside) lightens if I don't smoke it for a day. Presumably (and hopefully) the ubiquitous wax is working through the night moving the colors to the outside.

The outside is starting to take on a brown tone, with a purplish hue toward the top of the bowl. The attached picture does seem to have captured the color pretty well (although the white paper underneath it inherited stripes). Pretty even coloring so far, but its still too early to tell I suppose. Yes, I smoke aromatics (newbie!) so I hear it turns the meer purple.

There are two flaws in this pipe that were not obvious when it was lily white. One is on the (far) side of the bowl - the fitted case had the manufacturer sticker right on that spot, and the coloring directly where it (presumably) was, has a spotty coloring. I guess the wax on that spot got rubbed off. No, its not a fingerprint, I do the hold-by-the-stem routine; never put it down until its cooled, etc.

The other flaw seems to be a scar (or imperfection) in the meerschaum block about an inch long, just above where the stem begins. It is coloring two tone (half white) and feels perfectly smooth - so I don't think it is a crack (not visible on the inside of the bowl) or a scratch. It doesn't matter as long as it smokes good.



RJ


----------



## Wolfgang8810

Got a new Cob pipe at the tobacco depot $4.50. should i take the filter out? Pics later.


----------



## IHT

i normally do. you could keep it in there for the first smoke or two, but after that, you need to get rid of it anyway.


----------



## RJpuffs

Took my Jirsa Czech toy to work today, had to smoke in the car (too cold and windy outside) - but thats what moonroofs are for (perfect ventilation). Camera phone is a little whacky but here are some pics.

OK so its a little fuzzy, my desk grain came up in perfect focus though.


Stuck a white sheet of paper under it and got a better macro of the rusticated finish.


Seems to have a nice birds-eye on the top. And nice green hue on the top of the stem that toothpaste does not seem to be removing much.


A microscopic cake seems to be forming in the bowl, a lot of ash sticks to it which is how it grows, I suppose.


----------



## RJpuffs

---oops I broke the images, trying again---

Took my Jirsa Czech toy to work today, had to smoke in the car (too cold and windy outside) - but thats what moonroofs are for (perfect ventilation). Camera phone is a little whacky but here are some pics.

OK so its a little fuzzy, my desk grain came up in perfect focus though.


Stuck a white sheet of paper under it and got a better macro of the rusticated finish.


Seems to have a nice birds-eye on the top. And nice green hue on the top of the stem that toothpaste does not seem to be removing much.


A microscopic cake seems to be forming in the bowl, a lot of ash sticks to it which is how it grows, I suppose.


----------



## DubintheDam

My latest Spanu arrived a couple of days ago (see Ebay wins a few weeks back)...I couldn't be arse'd to get the camera out, but I took a few snaps with the web cam...You have no idea how big and unusual this pipe is, a Tom Spanu F2 1991, unsmoked with a couple of scratches on the varnish, other than that prima!

This is one of those ebays that you buy for all the right and wrong reasons at the same time, I just had to have her.....tell me I'm not completely mad?


----------



## DubintheDam

No, I'm mad, you don't have to answer the last question!


----------



## Cheeto

When I saw the top I was going to call you mad but when I saw the side shot....ok you're still mad p


----------



## DubintheDam

good critic, mad but o=k mad, then, that means I''m not too mad, can anybody please explain this to my wife! Actually... the wife is fine with the pipe which means SHE is really mad in a very nice way...does that make scense?


----------



## OilMan

Very nice looking pipe. 

Mad is only a slight tweak of normal


----------



## IHT

DubintheDam said:


> good critic, mad but o=k mad, then, that means I''m not too mad, can anybody please explain this to my wife! Actually... the wife is fine with the pipe which means SHE is really mad in a very nice way...does that make scense?


dub, you're my hero.

love the attire in the photo, rocking the ascot and all that...

you're a walking "indeed" billboard.


----------



## tzaddi

DubintheDam said:


> No, I'm mad, you don't have to answer the last question!
> 
> View attachment 6899


Looks to be a 2 pounder or 1 kilo 

See you soon.


----------



## paperairplane

IHT said:


> dub, you're my hero.
> 
> love the attire in the photo, rocking the ascot and all that...
> 
> you're a walking "indeed" billboard.


Hmm, indeed... yes, indubitably. Quite so.


----------



## Thillium

DubintheDam said:


> good critic, mad but o=k mad, then, that means I''m not too mad, can anybody please explain this to my wife! Actually... the wife is fine with the pipe which means SHE is really mad in a very nice way...does that make scense?


First thought that came to my mind when I saw your picture was the mad hatter hahahah. Then the second thought was....nice....scarf


----------



## frankluke

two latest, second was a gift from a very generous BOTL, love the detail in pic3.


----------



## Papichulo

Very nice indeed:tu That is an interesting stem.


----------



## aliefj96

That Mastro Beraldi is sweet. The Nording is pretty sharp as well.


----------



## [OT] Loki

came in saturday


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

This is my small collection. Just got started on pipes this past xmas. Damn i've been buying to many pipes. Four Savinelli's, 1 peterson, 1 paronelli, 1 cob, and the H,I,S that got me started. At least my cigars are starting to get some age on them. But Im leaning hard to the pipe.. More flavor IMHO.
..Brianp


----------



## Don Fernando

Wasn't gunna buy this pipe, that I saw on my jaunt down to Wichita for a herf on the 16th .... but then the guy gave me 35% off the price. Couldn't pass it up.

Nording Group 13










































And ... yeah .... the new McClelland Grand Orientals are *fantastic!!!*


----------



## ultramag

That is a sweet looking little Nording Doug. I knew I shouldn't let you go down there un-supervised. I'm gonna have to make me an oriental order soon. I was doing some reading on the McC's Grand Oriental series and saw all but one is latakia free. :tu 

Enjoy the pipe bro!!! p


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Got this pipe from Alan Stevenson last week. It reafirms my thought that the price is well under the quality.

http://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2176930130079014394HBjwXGhttp://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2501936030079014394rnATyJ
http://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2940267600079014394PPuIXw

And in case you wondered, TOBACCO IS ADDICTIVE.


----------



## cigar_040

Very nice pick-up Zack !!


----------



## tzaddi

monsoon said:


> Wasn't gunna buy this pipe, that I saw on my jaunt down to Wichita for a herf on the 16th .... but then the guy gave me 35% off the price. Couldn't pass it up.
> 
> Nording Group 13
> 
> And ... yeah .... the new McClelland Grand Orientals are *fantastic!!!*


Nice pairing. Is that brass or silver, either way it looks great? You're correct about the McClelland Grand Orientals. :tu I've smoked the one with Latakia in it, and keep it in my rotation. p



Kayak_Rat said:


> Got this pipe from Alan Stevenson last week. It reafirms my thought that the price is well under the quality.
> 
> And in case you wondered, TOBACCO IS ADDICTIVE.


Also another great pairing. It seems to be a buyers market when it comes to beautiful & well made American pipes. I see more and more pipe makers popping on the forum here.


----------



## Don Fernando

tzaddi said:


> Nice pairing. Is that brass or silver


Brass. Matches my Mr C. Tampers


----------



## SR Mike

I have two pipes, the top one is a second (I cannot remember what brand it is) I use for Aromatics and the bottom is a Butz Choquin which I use for Virginia blends.


----------



## ultramag

I have been kinda busy and not gotten a chance to post pics of my latest pipe purchase. It is a blue poker nose-warmer made by our very own caskwith. Chris is just getting established in the pipe making field and I am honored to be one of, if not the first U.S. customers. It was a pleasure dealing with him through all of our pm exchanges. Here are a couple of pics of the pipe. I took some of my own, but they didn't turn out as nice as caskwith's so I'm using them.


----------



## cigar_040




----------



## Papichulo

ultramag said:


> I have been kinda busy and not gotten a chance to post pics of my latest pipe purchase. It is a blue poker nose-warmer made by our very own caskwith. Chris is just getting established in the pipe making field and I am honored to be one of, if not the first U.S. customers. It was a pleasure dealing with him through all of our pm exchanges. Here are a couple of pics of the pipe. I took some of my own, but they didn't turn out as nice as caskwith's so I'm using them.


Very nice; in fact all the pipes on this page are awesome!!!


----------



## Don Fernando

ultramag said:


>


That's just sharp as hell, brother ... I saw that pipe (and drooled all over my keyboard) when he posted that he had just carved it. Helluva pickup there, Chad !!


----------



## Joan

monsoon said:


> Wasn't gunna buy this pipe, that I saw on my jaunt down to Wichita for a herf on the 16th .... but then the guy gave me 35% off the price. Couldn't pass it up.
> 
> Nording Group 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ... yeah .... the new McClelland Grand Orientals are *fantastic!!!*


Hey, HEY! That looks just like the big sister to my custom JSP chubby! Hey! 

_*CHUBBIES ROOL! *_


----------



## Don Fernando

Joan said:


> Hey, HEY! That looks just like the big sister to my custom JSP chubby! Hey!
> 
> _*CHUBBIES ROOL! *_


:r ... so i get the official "Joan's Chubby Seal of Approval" with that one, huh ?


----------



## tzaddi

Yep, when I saw the shank-stem transition on that beauty Joan came to mind.  She do love 'em short and stout. :tu


----------



## slydini

Her is a photo of my collection as it stands right now. I have about 7 more on the way.


----------



## IHT

welcome to the CS pipe forum. p


----------



## Joan

monsoon said:


> :r ... so i get the official "Joan's Chubby Seal of Approval" with that one, huh ?


Oh! [snork] Are you saying you need a Chubby of your ownsome now? 



Once they've had girl chubby, they never go back...


----------



## Don Fernando

slydini said:


> Her is a photo of my collection as it stands right now. I have about 7 more on the way.


Looks like a nice collection there, brother .... what all are we looking at ?


----------



## Joan

tzaddi said:


> Yep, when I saw the shank-stem transition on that beauty Joan came to mind.  She do love 'em short and stout. :tu


Ooooo! RICHARD!! You said you gave up following me! :r

Thread content: Six or seven new pipes in the rotation but no pics. None of any note except mine; I liked their shape, finish, and condition. And that's all that matters. p


----------



## slydini

monsoon said:


> Looks like a nice collection there, brother .... what all are we looking at ?


Thank you. 
The five in the rack are all petersons. The two next to the rack are nordings. The calabash is a pipe my dad gave me years ago. there is a Missouri Meershaum there as well.


----------



## RevZeek

Well my friends I have grown in my pipe smoking! I bought my first briar today! I've grown from the cob...forgive the poor pics I took them on my phone. This pipe smokes amazingly! :tu


----------



## [OT] Loki

new one that just came in:
on the right:




































http://s190.photobucket.com/albums/z181/cigarmanpa/sav/ link to more pics


----------



## aliefj96

Here's what I have so far.

A Lattice Meer, 2 Savs, Kriswell, GBD, Nording, Sasieni, 2 cobs. Not shown is a La Strata that's being restored.


























I just ordered 5 more cobs, 2 mini meers, a Nording, Savinelli, and a Tsuge to keep these guys company.


----------



## Old_Salt

My very first post, here's my pipe stash, hope it uploads ok.


----------



## ultramag

Nice looking collection there Old Salt. Welcome to the CS Pipe forum.


----------



## tzaddi

Old_Salt said:


> My very first post, here's my pipe stash, hope it uploads ok.


*Welcome* to the place of pipes.p Very nice selection you have there. When you get some time tell us a bit more about yourself.


----------



## JacksonCognac

RevZeek said:


> Well my friends I have grown in my pipe smoking! I bought my first briar today! I've grown from the cob...forgive the poor pics I took them on my phone. This pipe smokes amazingly! :tu


Man I really like the size of the bowl on that thing! Nice piece!


----------



## Old_Salt

Well, as the nickname implies, I'm a retired sailor. Spending my days pulling weeds and tending the roses. Have been smoking pipes on and off since 1969.
Back in the "old " days I ran the gamut of Drug store brands, Borkum Riff, Middleton's cherry, Mixture 79 even some Paladin black cherry.
Anybody from the midwest might know Churchill's of Birmingham;
their 10th. Anniversary & Georgia Cream have been my blends of choice
for a long time.
Now, I'm broadining my horizons and have ordered several samplers , the stuff that is enroute on the Big Brown Truck includes
Frog morton " On the Bayou"
Samuel Gawith Kendal Cream Flake & Navy Flake

From Cornell & Diehl
Star of the east
Pennington Gap
#839 BOKER OR
#841 SHA'ARE ORAH
#067 Bayou Morning

this should keep me occupied for a while.

there is a second rack of pipes that did'nt make it in the first pic, will upload it after I practice editing the jpegs for a better result.


----------



## RevZeek

JacksonCognac said:


> Man I really like the size of the bowl on that thing! Nice piece!


Thanks! p


----------



## sanfrantreat

i just bought one, haven't used it yet. Kinda waiting for a nice day where I can go outside and try it.. and after you smoke it, it leaves a smell and I have no idea where to put a smelly pipe so it doesn't offend others in the household sigh..


----------



## tzaddi

r-ice said:


> i just bought one, haven't used it yet. Kinda waiting for a nice day where I can go outside and try it.. and after you smoke it, it leaves a smell and I have no idea where to put a smelly pipe so it doesn't offend others in the household sigh..


That's a very handsome pipe. As far "...where to put a smelly pipe..." my belief is that the "smell" or better yet the aroma of a pipe that is well cared for is a wonderful thing but I understand what you are saying. I think you will be surprised at how many more positive comments you garner regarding the aroma of your pipe that you will say with a the spent remains of a great cigar.

I see the cutter there so I assume you enjoy a great cigar once in a while.p


----------



## wharfrathoss

let's see if i'm doin' this right

Amphora 









Mastercraft









Savinelli









The Smoker by GBD









you'll have to excuse the quality, camera doesn't have a macro mode


----------



## aliefj96

I see you have them all wrapped up with protection like I do.

As far as the smelly pipe question above, I used to put my cobs in ziplock's but found I didn't like the stink when they came back out. You have to let them breathe. Now I keep all the pipes on a shelf with glass doors. One shelf down is the cellar and the nice aromas coming from there make the pipe odor obsolete. I've also found that as they break in they are less offensive and take on the room note.


----------



## Sawyer

Just ordered the 2 new Grand Orientals blends and 2 tins of Maltese Falcon from Smoking Pipes so that if they win the TOM I can review them. Of course I had to get over $75 for free shipping so I also added this Sasieni 4 Dot Walnut.


----------



## IHT

Sawyer said:


> Just ordered the 2 new Grand Orientals blends and 2 tins of Maltese Falcon from Smoking Pipes so that if they win the TOM I can review them. Of course I had to get over $75 for free shipping so I also added this Sasieni 4 Dot Walnut.


i have one just like that, only sandblasted.
very nice smoker, great size (not big, but wide and just deep enough for a extra long smoke break or short drive).


----------



## Sawyer

IHT said:


> i have one just like that, only sandblasted.
> very nice smoker, great size (not big, but wide and just deep enough for a extra long smoke break or short drive).


Always good to know that I made a good impulse buy. p


----------



## skatalite

Finally got some pictures 

First two are my "beater" pipes. I got great deals on them (went to school with a guy who works at a local shop), so I don't mind being a bit rougher with them.

*Verona bent*
 

*HIS bent* - color is a bit lightened in the photo. It's more red than it is orange. Actually a nice-looking pipe.
 

Then we have my Larsen. What a smooth smoker!

*Larsen straight*
 

 

 

And a couple Nording pipes. Nording is, by far, my favorite maker thus far. I've always enjoyed his work and, from what I hear, he's a nice guy.

*Nording straight*
 

 

 

 

*And another straight...*


----------



## skatalite

Continued...

A fresh Stanwell, got it in yesterday. Nice-looking pipe, will begin breaking it in today.

*Stanwell*
 

 

 

 

And this churchwarden.

*MacQueen Wizard*


----------



## Wise Blood

I've been a pipe smoker now for only four weeks. Here are my pipes. I purchased them in order from bottom to top. What do you guys think?

1. Stanwell
2. Castello
3. Radice
4. Dunhill


----------



## IHT

Wise Blood said:


> What do you guys think?


they look great. i really like the castello.


----------



## perogee

I thought I would try this out and join in the show and tell 

This is my first pipe. Admittedly I am a bit of a nerd and the silliness of this pipe appealed to me. I will say that there are situations that this pipe tends to shine in. I really like it when I do not want a long smoke, or I want to be able to keep my hands free as it is small and light. If this post works and everything shows up, I will post pics of my others .


----------



## perogee

Woooo, it looks like I got it to work 

So here is the second pipe that I bought. It is a Chateau out of Italy (though that is all I know about it  ). I liked the looks of it and the price was right for a newbie.


----------



## perogee

#3 

This is my first purchase from Ebay when I had some idea (well, kind of  ) of what I was looking for. I do not know make or model, but it is out of Britain and has a 9mm filter. I love the way this one smokes. Almost always a cool smoke and I find that the filter helps to get the draw right. Currently my favorite pipe.


----------



## perogee

The new ones 

The left pipe is my latest Ebay purchase. I hope to have it in hand soon . It is a Dr Plumb Oom Pual with a meerschaum liner. It will be my first estate pipe.

I just bought the right pipe two days ago (very much an impulse buy). It is a Medico Varsity with a 6mm filter. I am still playing with it, but so far I am liking it.


----------



## catfishm2

A beautiful Radice that I was gifted this week by my good friend joed.










A Tsuge, Pavel Hodula that I got from Jan Zeman. Neerup, and of course a cob.


----------



## perogee

That Tsuge is a thing of beauty


----------



## ultramag

Very nice pipes catfish. I don't blame you for posting them twice. :tu:


----------



## catfishm2

ultramag said:


> Very nice pipes catfish. I don't blame you for posting them twice. :tu:


Sorry about that folks...:r


----------



## Don Fernando

Sometimes a pipe calls to me .... but my wallet would really prefer that they would quite down a bit. :hn

Picked up this Ardor tonight. Never smoked a black lacquered pipe & this ones really a beauty & a sitter to boot. An Ardor silver spigot dress pipe ... unsmoked estate ... drilled spot-on.

Nomenclature is ...
(one dot)
DR
NINFEA
ARDOR
NETTUNO
ITALY
FATTA A MANO

Pics don't do it justice, but here they are


----------



## Cheeto

ohhhh very fancy monsoon, I like it. Has that old clay pipe shape I like.


----------



## IHT

monsoon said:


> Pics don't do it justice, but here they are


you bringing it next saturday to the herf?


----------



## Wise Blood

I just got an Ardor yesterday also. It's definitely a different pipe and I'm sure it's not everybody's cup of tea. But it called to me. What do you guys think?


----------



## physiognomy

catfishm2 said:


> A beautiful Radice that I was gifted this week by my good friend joed.


That Radice is a thing of beauty... You are a lucky man & I'm sure you will smoke it proudly! Way to spread the love joed p


----------



## IHT

Wise Blood said:


> I just got an Ardor yesterday also. It's definitely a different pipe and I'm sure it's not everybody's cup of tea. But it called to me. What do you guys think?


i've always like the looks of ardors and their fantasy series'. they like blue and white stems, which i like.


----------



## Don Fernando

IHT said:


> you bringing it next saturday to the herf?


Probably, yeah. Need to decide what to break it in with ... I've been on such an oriental kick as of late (bought all 14 tins of McClelland's Grand Orientals that monticristo#2 had for sale) that I'm leaning toward dedicating it to something else .. dunno ... it'll take a bit of thought.



Wise Blood said:


> I just got an Ardor yesterday also. It's definitely a different pipe and I'm sure it's not everybody's cup of tea. But it called to me. What do you guys think?


Love that blue mouthpiece ! .. I don't think I care for that particular carving, but that's only a personal preference. I've been eying thier Christmas pipe ... has some carving of leaves & such. Very nice brother!


----------



## Wise Blood

IHT said:


> i've always like the looks of ardors and their fantasy series'. they like blue and white stems, which i like.


I was really having a hard time choosing between that pipe and an Ardor red Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Don Fernando

monsoon said:


> I've been eying thier Christmas pipe ... has some carving of leaves & such.


I'm a rock.

A rock, I tell you.

(sigh)

It's on the way....Ardor 2007 Christmas


----------



## Wise Blood

monsoon said:


> I'm a rock.
> 
> A rock, I tell you.
> 
> (sigh)
> 
> It's on the way....Ardor 2007 Christmas


Very cool. Let us know how it smokes.


----------



## tzaddi

I am seeing some beautiful pipes here lately, everyones is definitely refining their eye.:tu

It is also good to see that this thread is still being used.


----------



## jgros001

I am psyched......this is on the way - Paolo Becker 4 of Diamonds....I have been searching and searching for something by Becker in my range that wasn't blasted and it took some time and aggravation......but in the end I think I done good


----------



## Don Fernando

jgros001 said:


> I am psyched......this is on the way - Paolo Becker 4 of Diamonds....I have been searching and searching for something by Becker in my range that wasn't blasted and it took some time and aggravation......but in the end I think I done good


Oh yeah .... You done good. Very nice becker !


----------



## Subotaj

My last hunt..
all of them on the way.

1. Karl Erik Flame Grain










2. Karl Erik

3. Again Karl Erik, egg.

4. Bryan Quinn volcano

5. Duet of Aldo Velani Restic

6. Mario Grandi


----------



## Don Fernando

That's one sweet briar !! ... I like that a lot !


----------



## IHT

monsoon said:


> I'm a rock.
> 
> A rock, I tell you.
> 
> (sigh)
> 
> It's on the way....Ardor 2007 Christmas


just let us know when your next car payment is due and when the big sale happens. :tu

cool pipe.


----------



## Don Fernando

IHT said:


> just let us know when your next car payment is due and when the big sale happens. :tu
> 
> cool pipe.


Not untill the end of the month. If I have problems, I'll just go on a catalytic converter theiving spree.

Kidding ...... but have you heard about this lately ? .. makes me leary of parking my car outside ... even tho I haven't the choice.


----------



## kvm

Some nice pickups subtotaj. :tu


----------



## perogee

I have been eyeing some of those Mario Grandi's. They have some seriously nice looking pipes. Are they good smokers?


----------



## Subotaj

perogee said:


> I have been eyeing some of those Mario Grandi's. They have some seriously nice looking pipes. Are they good smokers?


yes.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

monsoon said:


> I'm a rock.
> 
> A rock, I tell you.
> 
> (sigh)
> 
> It's on the way....Ardor 2007 Christmas


I am so glad you bought that Doug. I have been eyeing it hardcore. Love the work in it. Congrats buddy.


----------



## Old_Salt

*new rack finally arrived*

UPS just got here.
here's the new rack with the step-children that did not make it in the first post

" well that did'nt work "


----------



## Old_Salt

*Re: new rack finally arrived*



Old_Salt said:


> UPS just got here.
> here's the new rack with the step-children that did not make it in the first post
> 
> " well that did'nt work "


2nd. try


----------



## Subotaj

on the way:

1. Il Duca

2. ERIK NØRDING


----------



## ultramag

I really like that match holder pictured with the Nording. I'd like to come across something like that for my desk. Nice pipes Subotaj, especially like the Il Duca.


----------



## Subotaj

ultramag said:


> I really like that match holder pictured with the Nording. I'd like to come across something like that for my desk. Nice pipes Subotaj, especially like the Il Duca.


Thanks.
and you can bid on his specific holder here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/MATCH-HOLDER_W0QQitemZ120232497699QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120232497699


----------



## ultramag

Subotaj said:


> Thanks.
> and you can bid on his specific holder here:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MATCH-HOLDER_W0QQitemZ120232497699QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120232497699


Dang, that is service! Thanks for the link.


----------



## RJpuffs

My new Bjarne just received (with additional trinkets) from smokingpipes.



A decent macro showing the grain:


Fuzzy but shows the askew shape (8 o'clock 2 o'clock):


----------



## Don Fernando

RJpuffs said:


> My new Bjarne just received (with additional trinkets) from smokingpipes.[/IMG]


Very nice ..... I love the grain & the odd shape of the bowl. :tu


----------



## RJpuffs

monsoon said:


> Very nice ..... I love the grain & the odd shape of the bowl. :tu


It turned out to be a "right handed" bowl, fits like a glove between thumb and forefinger on the right hand. Left hand, uncomfortable - but not like that matters 

The bowl is HUGE. Well, deep. I aired out what I estimated was a 15 puff to start breaking it in, dropped it in the bowl, could hardly see it down there. Talk about a bottomless pit, I swear I can see China down toward the bottom! Kept dropping more tabak till about 1/5th full - smoked for 45 minutes before I had to put it away and get back to work! This gonna be a day-long smoker?

RJ


----------



## kheffelf

This isn't mine but my best friend Matt's wedding present, Mark did an awesome job.


----------



## IHT

looks good, kyle.

seems thanks to the work you did on last years forum pipe, you've turned ultramag into a tinsky whore as well. p


----------



## kheffelf

IHT said:


> looks good, kyle.
> 
> seems thanks to the work you did on last years forum pipe, you've turned ultramag into a tinsky whore as well. p


You can't see it in the pictures, but the date of his wedding is on the pipe as well(5-31-08). Mark is great and easy to work with.


----------



## ultramag

That's a very cool wedding gift Kyle. I'm sure your friend will treasure it for years.


----------



## frankluke

my 4 newest pipes, haven't had a chance to smoke the tinsky or stanwell yet.

1: group shot
2-3: valcano, this pipe was made by Hollywood/David Hopper .. love that birdseye
4-6: tinsky catalog shape #4 blasted 1/4 bent bulldog
7: brebbia
8: stanwell zebrano sandblast


----------



## ultramag

Very nice group of pipes frankluke. That looks like a great blast on the Tinsky.


----------



## ultramag

My newest pipe is also my first Dunhill. It is a 1968 OXS bulldog shell briar with a fishtail bit. It came with the inner tubes that Dunhill used back then, box, sock, literature, and the outer sleeve that went around all of that. Hard to imagine someone kept all this together for 40 years. The pipe and all the "extras" are in immaculate condition.

I apologize in advance for the poor quality pics, my camera is just not good enough to take detailed pipe close-ups. Here it is:


----------



## Subotaj

On the way.

Grade 1 Tim Fuller
Nice hunt because Tim dosen't make many grade 1 class.
only few per year.

here you can read more about this nice pipe maker.
http://www.tcfullerpipes.com/


----------



## maboman

Big ol' chunk o' briar!

I bought this Bjarne off ebay last week...finally arrived and I can't wait to smoke it after dinner...HUGE BOWL, Got some nice grain!


----------



## atfan

Here's my pipes mostly nothing fancy....

nosewarmers:

Kirstens:









Falcons:










Meers:










Misc straight pipes:










Misc bulldogs and bents:


----------



## IHT

atfan said:


> Here's my pipes mostly nothing fancy....


hey, they get the job done...

i think you need more. :tu

welcome to CS pipe forums.


----------



## nycstogie

That's like a pipe museum! I am flabbergasted and I probably own 23 pipes.
I like how you collect in a genre. 
When did u start collecting pipes?
What are some of your favorate less expesive or smaller cigars?


----------



## wharfrathoss

good lord man, do you live in a B&M?-nice collection


----------



## tzaddi

atfan said:


> Here's my pipes mostly nothing fancy....
> 
> nosewarmers:
> 
> Kirstens:
> 
> Falcons:
> 
> Meers:
> 
> Misc straight pipes:
> 
> Misc bulldogs and bents:


Very impressive presentation, truly, thanks for sharing and welcome a-board. p


----------



## nycstogie

Shank brush I recommend for every pipe smoker. They get stuck un burned tabak out of the stem when the resin impregnates it there.Also cotton from pipe cleaners gets impregnated in there too.I have used them with a little hot watter and a stiff scrub brush with soap to clean the shank brush.this will get you longer use from one shank brush.
Hint buy 2 or 3 if you have more than 7 pipes. 

You will not believe the stuff a shank brush brings out of supposed 'clean pipe'!
The bristles work like no other device. Look for different sizes in some Tube cleaning /plumbing supply ,I found some there too.But I wouldn't try metal or Brass brushes.
Other Shank brush users let me know what you think of the difference.
I actuall use hot or warm watter when i clean my shanks.


----------



## nycstogie

I am curious how it smokes?
I love ardors I just have this thing for natural grain.
I have lightened some of my Stained pipes I thought where too dark.

I use a very simple method that gives gentle results ... \
Hint :It is the reason a stem gets oxidised.
I have a Ardor Nifeta with natural finish that got dark brown from use,It looks so much better lighter.


----------



## Cheeto

Newest acquisition is this chimney I bought from my local B&M. It has a huge bowl, very thin walls, super lightweight, and even has a small crack on the outside. $25 bucks. I'm not expecting a great smoker at all, just wanted to get it because I love the look. Oh that zippo is new as well, and it works great.


----------



## Don Fernando

This baby arrived on Friday ... have already smoked 2 bowls out of it & she smokes like a dream. This was carved by Chris Askwith ("caskwith" on the forum)


----------



## hunter1127

Wessex Canadian w/ cumberland stem bought from a member of SF. Great smoker.

Also a new Chacom Egg from PipesandCigars; great price. #4 in my 7 day Chacom set.

http://s276.photobucket.com/albums/kk9/hunter1127/


----------



## [OT] Loki

calabresi unfinished:


















kaywoodie from the 70's:









Stanwell that needs a steam:









Kwoodie from the 70's:


----------



## kentwin

My Chinese darling....


----------



## DubintheDam

new tamp/....€19...$26...bargain


----------



## [OT] Loki

my new nording


----------



## perogee

[OT] Loki said:


> my new nording


That is a very beautiful pipe. The band is especially striking. I think I am a little jealous .


----------



## [OT] Loki

perogee said:


> That is a very beautiful pipe. The band is especially striking. I think I am a little jealous .


thank you. it called to me for 3 weeks so I finally broke down when the shop had 20% off


----------



## EvanS

Figured it was time to post some pipe pcs myself. So without further ado, here they are.....

Here are the pipes I generally use English/Latakia/Oriental type tobaccos. 

From Bottom to top they are:

GBD Rainbow Bulldog
Sir "Something" Bent Apple/Prince - Italy
Tobacco Taverne Bent Apple


----------



## EvanS

Here are the pipes I generally use for heavy or Perique-spiced Burley tobaccos. 

From Bottom to top they are:

2007 CS Forum Pipe in Tan Blast
Butz Choquin Briar Clabash Super (Xmas from Tina)
Brebbia Ninja slight bent Billiard


----------



## EvanS

Here are the VA/Per pipes. 

From Bottom to top they are:

Nording Straight Brandy, with Churchwarden bit (from ShawnP)
Tsuge Kaga bent Brandy? (from kjd2121)
Butz Choquin Foursquare (Xmas 2007 from Tina)


----------



## EvanS

Here are the pipes that I use for predominantly straight VA's. 

From Bottom to top they are:

Tinderbox Monza Stacked Billiard
Savoy (Dunhill 2nd?) Argyle Large Egg/Billiard
Aldo Velani Skater-styled Bent Billiard


----------



## EvanS

These two pipes are great utility players. They get used for Scotch-type tobacs, mild ropes and cream flakes. They're pretty massive but they devour anything stuffed in the bowl 

From Bottom to top they are:

Stanwell MAT Pot
Aldo Velani Ultima Dublin (love the briar insert cut into the bit)


----------



## EvanS

Ahhh, the light and lightly-scented Burley pipes. Huge 1"+ diameter bowls provide a forever smoke from a soft Burley

From Bottom to top they are:

GBD Topaz Pot
Clarendon Big-assed Egg/Billiard


----------



## EvanS

These next 2 are very small bowled pipes...perfect for those Gawith Hoggarth brown ropes. Mostly used for super strong tobaccos

From Bottom to top they are:

Kaywoodie Standard Dublin (from JRC)
Dr. Grabow Riviera Bent Billiard


----------



## EvanS

Two specialty pipes. The Savinelli pretty much only sees the likes of Kendal Cream and Chocolate Flakes while the Pete is dedicated to Stonehaven. You KNEW there'd be a pipe dedicated to Stonehaven.

From Bottom to top they are:

Savinelli Oscar Prince
Peterson Donegal Rocky Bent Apple (from Mad hatter)


----------



## EvanS

The corn cobs - these boys get a bit of a workout.

The top two are from dogsplayinpoker...I mean Santa The MacArthur pretty much sees a light chocolate aro while the 2nd from the top gets a nice load of PW&W Cherry Cavendish. The others, and all like them, see everything else.

let's hear it for the cobs!!!!


----------



## EvanS

And now my last and newest pipe. An unsmoked Tsuge Arashi smooth bent freehand - courtesy of Frankluke. Thank you Nick!!
This just arrived today and was quite the surprise indeed. A massive pipe in such a small package. I will enjoy seeing what tobacco claims this pipe.


----------



## physiognomy

EvanS said:


> And now my last and newest pipe. An unsmoked Tsuge Arashi smooth bent freehand - courtesy of Frankluke. Thank you Nick!! This just arrived today and was quite the surprise indeed. A massive pipe in such a small package. I will enjoy seeing what tobacco claims this pipe....


That is a great looking pipe Evan! I have been drooling over a few Tsuge pipes since picking up a small bent brandy, but I'm trying to keep my 'collection' in check... p


----------



## perogee

That Tsuge looks mighty fine!!
Let us know what tobacco it chooses


----------



## Subotaj

My New nice Il Duca pipe..
I like it.

p


----------



## RJpuffs

Cracked the stem on my Viking so ordered two new pipes (and a replacement stem, snicker):

Peterson: Killarney (80s) Fishtail

Bjarne: Rhodesian Smooth

Hurry up and get here, delivery dude in the brown truck!

RJ


----------



## JacksonCognac

Evan,

Cool collection. I like how you organized it.


----------



## Sir Humpsalot

I just went out and took a glamour shot of my Nording... Had to share. Sorry.


----------



## tzaddi

Sir Humpsalot said:


> I just went out and took a glamour shot of my Nording... Had to share. Sorry.


No apologies needed, that is a great shot of a fine looking pipe. It looks smokin' even when not lit. :tup


----------



## perogee

My latest acquisition, an estate Kaywoodie Super Grain 79. The shank was nearly closed and took a little while to get open but the rest looks great. I still have to update the bit a little, but am really looking forward to giving this one a run.


----------



## Sawyer

This is on it's way to me.

Ferndown Bark *** Eight Panel With Solid Silver Band

And I should be getting this any day now.








Jan Zeman Latitude 41 Cape Cod

And another picture.









If these are as good as people say they are, at under $50 it is a steal.


----------



## jgros001

Sawyer said:


> This is on it's way to me.
> 
> Ferndown Bark *** Eight Panel With Solid Silver Band
> 
> And I should be getting this any day now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan Zeman Latitude 41 Cape Cod
> 
> And another picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If these are as good as people say they are, at under $50 it is a steal.


Let us know how that Zeman smokes....I have been contemplating one of those for awhile now......nice purchases


----------



## Sawyer

jgros001 said:


> Let us know how that Zeman smokes....I have been contemplating one of those for awhile now......nice purchases


I definitely will. If they are any good this could be an alternate place to point newbie smokers to for their first quality pipes. His handmades look really nice as well but are bit out of my league. I love this quote one of his pipes.


> Simply stunning and affordable...
> *$US 475*


The Ferndown was really a splurge because my girlfriend visited the Louis Vuitton store this past weekend and got 2 purses and a wallet. I figured if she could spend money frivolously for something she wanted I should be able to as well.* :tu
*


----------



## jgros001

Sawyer said:


> I definitely will. If they are any good this could be an alternate place to point newbie smokers to for their first quality pipes.


On another pipe board there are routinely a group of 5-6 people that swear by these and direct newbies for a first pipe.


----------



## IHT

Sawyer said:


> I definitely will. If they are any good this could be an alternate place to point newbie smokers to for their first quality pipes. *His handmades look really nice as well but are bit out of my league.*


they use to be cheap about 6-8 yrs ago. his prices have quadrupled.


----------



## DubintheDam

Sawyer said:


> This is on it's way to me.
> 
> Ferndown Bark *** Eight Panel With Solid Silver Band
> 
> And I should be getting this any day now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan Zeman Latitude 41 Cape Cod
> 
> And another picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If these are as good as people say they are, at under $50 it is a steal.


I'm practically speechless.....beauty's


----------



## BigKev77

Hey Dubinthedam, let us know how that Jan Zeman smokes. I need to add a couple to the rotation, and that is a GREAT price.:tu


----------



## DubintheDam

bigkev77 said:


> Hey Dubinthedam, let us know how that Jan Zeman smokes. I need to add a couple to the rotation, and that is a GREAT price.:tu


*BigKev...Sawyer *is the one who picked these ones up...here's the link...

http://www.zemanpipes.com/pipeslist.php?pipecat_id=5


----------



## Subotaj

On the way, 
my second pipe of Horace DeJarnett from Arizona.
27th DeJarnett's pipe of 2008.
Eagle Grade. (his second top grade after AAA grade).
Horace make about 140 pipes per year.


----------



## DubintheDam

Subotaj said:


> On the way,
> my second pipe of Horace DeJarnett from Arizona.
> 27th DeJarnett's pipe of 2008.
> Eagle Grade. (his second top grade after AAA grade).
> Horace make about 140 pipes per year.


Nice grain, looks like it will sit well in hand....and will fit well with your collection Subo.


----------



## Subotaj

Just received My First pipe of Horace DeJarnett from Arizona.
The pipe was designed by me and made by DeJarnett
This is 32nd DeJarnett's pipe of 2008.
AAA grade (the top DeJarnett's Grade)
Horace make about 140 pipes per year.


----------



## DubintheDam

top marks for the best, 'photo's of your pipes' image in a long while....nice pipe too...not my style....but real nice woodwork.


----------



## Don Fernando

The Greater KC Pipe Club meeting was tonight ..... and the topic of discussion was Julius Vesz. Got to see some really nice, higher-dollar Raindrop pipes from some of the members' collections, as well as his lower-end hand-made briars. One of them really spoke to me (and many there) and I was able to walk away with it...a little bamboo sitter.



















Also ... I was (finally) able to score my Bonfiglioli GKCPC Club Pipe....the thing is a monster !!



















And because I havn't posted this one yet ... a Don Carlos 3-Note




























They're talking about a Julius Vesz for the next club pipe ... sweeet.


----------



## dayplanner

That bamboo sitter is one sweet little pipe, Doug!


----------



## Sanitariumite

Although I've always admired the craftsmanship, and artistry put in to a good pipe, I never seriously considered buying one. That is, until I started viewing this thread more frequently... The more I look, the more I start to consider picking up a Peterson for like $50-60. These things are just too damn cool. What would you experienced pipe smokers consider to be essential items in a starter kit? What would you recommend for 3-4 starter tobaccos?


----------



## Old_Salt

You'll probably get at least a dozen different top 4 lists.

here's my starter list

1. Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake 

2. S. G. Navy Flake

3. S. G. Kendal Cream Flake


and at least one tin of Esoteria Penzance { This one may take a while to get used to, but I'm finding that it's gaining approval with every bowlful. }


----------



## MarkinCA

monsoon said:


> The Greater KC Pipe Club meeting was tonight ..... and the topic of discussion was Julius Vesz.


I like the Don Carlos 3-note. That is sweet...:tu


----------



## rharris

Here is my new savinelli from our pipe club! Thanks guys!


----------



## Don Fernando

rharris said:


> Here is my new savinelli from our pipe club! Thanks guys!


ooooo... I like that ... very nice !!


----------



## Sawyer

Got my Ferndown *** 8 Panel Bent today. It is the biggest pipe I own now.










A size comparison with my Tsuge Kaga Bent Brandy.


----------



## frankluke

just ordered this a few minutes ago.
dunhill nosewarmer, group 3









and these came in the mail a few days ago, BA weaver sandblasted brandy (blasted by lee von erck) and a radice chubby billiard. p


















and i got this last week, stem is a little girly but i dig it.. ardor fantasy.


----------



## DubintheDam

nice...original stuff...the Radice does it for me.


----------



## SAjunidog

I really like that style of stem on the ardor fantasy, where the shank flows seemlessly into the plastic of the stem, making it look like one solid piece, minus the color change. I think one of Subotai's Grandis (?) that he was selling on ebay had the same style.


----------



## sgresso

Well the wife and I have a digital camera so look forward to pics of my collection finally.

I will show some of my gems and my imfamious Boswell colection.

I can' wait to show you all finally.


----------



## Subotaj

My new Karl Erik Ekstravagant.


----------



## nimravus01

Subotaj said:


> My new Karl Erik Ekstravagant.


Very nice! I love the shape and the sandblast job.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Subotaj said:


> My new Karl Erik Ekstravagant.


Nice pipe dude.


----------



## RevZeek

Simpler than most listed but I just bought a clay tavern pipe...

I've really been enjoying the coolness from the long stem.


----------



## DubintheDam

RevZeek said:


> Simpler than most listed but I just bought a clay tavern pipe...
> 
> I've really been enjoying the coolness from the long stem.


super cool, just had a clay last night...not quite as long as yours but mines over 50yrs old...it was fantastic....enjoy your clay...my top tip, always dip the stem in a cola, beer, or whiskey/rum/bourbon first...yeh it will still taste like clay but that's part of the experience...enjoy


----------



## Subotaj

Just bought this nice cross grain "Pickaxe" shaped pipe made by Ryan Quagliata.


----------



## DubintheDam

"I can climb any mountain"...nice buy.



Subotaj said:


> Just bought this nice cross grain "Pickaxe" shaped pipe made by Ryan Quagliata.


----------



## Subotaj

> "I can climb any mountain"...nice buy.




Thanks!


----------



## RevZeek

Wow! Sweet pipe!

Thanks for the clay suggestion Dub. Might try that tonight. Fired up some good VA flake in it last night. It was great.


----------



## DubintheDam

RevZeek said:


> Wow! Sweet pipe!
> 
> Thanks for the clay suggestion Dub. Might try that tonight. Fired up some good VA flake in it last night. It was great.


I just popped into the office to grab a pipe....I think I'll have a clay! Trying out *Orlick Golden Sliced* at the moment, it's a bit tart and sour but the clay might help it along.


----------



## Don Fernando

Finally got me a pipe rack to have some semblence of order to my collection .... 



.... and now it's full & I need a pipe rack to have some semblence of order to my collection.


----------



## Old_Salt

monsoon said:


> Finally got me a pipe rack to have some semblence of order to my collection ....
> 
> .... and now it's full & I need a pipe rack to have some semblence of order to my collection.


That's a nifty rack, where did you score it from?:tu


----------



## Don Fernando

Old_Salt said:


> That's a nifty rack, where did you score it from?:tu


Ebay'd, from a cat on SF .... circa 1960's ... great shape :tu


----------



## dayplanner

Very nice rack, Doug.


----------



## Slow Triathlete

I was finally able to get pictures of my pipes. The first picture is of my Peterson collection thus far. I will be adding another 80s very soon and maybe a wee Calabash pipe.

#268 Racing Green - VaPer
#268 Killarney Red - VaPer
#80s Killarney Red - VaPer/Virginia
#999 Rock of Cashel - Aro

The second picture is of my misc. pipes.

Nording Dual Stem - Virginia
Stanwell Sixtus 213 - VaPer/Virginia
Brebbia Sabbiata 836 - English/Latakia
MM Corn Cob Legend - Anything and everything


----------



## EvanS

I like'em Scott, thanks for the pics. Looks like a nice set for doing a showdown or something


----------



## glassjapan

Here's one of my Rad Davis golden egg, before I started breaking it in....


----------



## glassjapan

And another of a Peter Heeschen B grade, made in the style of the old Larsen 48, before it got it's first flame...


----------



## glassjapan

And my last one is a sweet Eltang dublin that i've just been staring at and haven't had the nerve to smoke yet....but it's days are getting numbered...


----------



## physiognomy

glassjapan said:


> And my last one is a sweet Eltang dublin that i've just been staring at and haven't had the nerve to smoke yet....but it's days are getting numbered...


That is a beauty! Thanks for sharing & be sure to tell us how it smokes... p


----------



## DubintheDam

glassjapan said:


> And another of a Peter Heeschen B grade, made in the style of the old Larsen 48, before it got it's first flame...


Beautiful collection...I can't make up my mind which I love the most....but I think it's this one....then again...


----------



## EvanS

damn glass...nice stuff. Thanks for sharing, for sure


----------



## glassjapan

Thanks guys...I love that Larsen shape. I finally found one in pretty good shape on ebay and have George at Precision Pipe cleaning it up as we speak.
Can't wait to get it back!


----------



## fireman43

glassjapan said:


> And my last one is a sweet Eltang dublin that i've just been staring at and haven't had the nerve to smoke yet....but it's days are getting numbered...


Very cool pipe! I love the grain and really love the birdseye on the rim.:dr


----------



## Don Fernando

Nimrod Pipelighter

Interesting lil' .... or not so very little ... pipe lighter. A buddy of mine gave this to me the other day ... was his father's ... never used as far as I can tell. I don't even think it's ever been filled.


----------



## croatan

monsoon said:


> Ebay'd, from a cat on SF .... circa 1960's ... great shape :tu


That's a great find, Doug. Great-looking rack.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

monsoon said:


> Nimrod Pipelighter
> 
> Interesting lil' .... or not so very little ... pipe lighter. A buddy of mine gave this to me the other day ... was his father's ... never used as far as I can tell. I don't even think it's ever been filled.


That is an awesome looking Nimrod. I have one that is like a sportsman version, though I have never been able to get it to work. You're right, they ain't small but the flame is perfectly situated for a pipe, or so I have heard:r


----------



## Old_Salt

2 new Herc's from frenchy
the little guy in the middle is a GBD virgin apple, I put in just to provide a perspective as to size. the new guys are biguns

http://lh4.ggpht.com/hogrdr1/SDrb-5JmwNI/AAAAAAAAADY/qAV5kU9pem8/100_0283.jpg?imgmax=576

?? how do you get it to display the pic , instead of the link?


----------



## hunter1127

My two latest additions: Hardcastle ( Dunhill second) Dublin from Ebay
Bjarne Apple Viking from PipesandCigars


----------



## Quick_nick

I have a Bjarne Just like that, it's a great smoker. That's the Viking Classic right.


----------



## Subotaj

My first Croci.

Dimension:
Long: 155 mm
High: 60 mm
Diameter Bowl: 23 mm


----------



## call-of-the-weird

Hi everyone. This is my last pipe purchase from Ebay...



It is a PARONELLI PIPE. Hand made in Italy. It has not been delivered yet. (The postal service is very slow here!) Cannot wait to smoke it.

A beautiful pipe! 

Not sure what wood it is made with? Anyone any suggestions?


----------



## Subotaj

> Not sure what wood it is made with? Anyone any suggestions?


it's Olive wood.
Nice pipe.


----------



## call-of-the-weird

Subotaj said:


> it's Olive wood.
> Nice pipe.


Cool. Thanks for the info! :tu


----------



## tzaddi

That pipe stand is very intriguing as well. I was thinking Olive wood as well. Is it Arbequina or Barnea?

I recently started learning about olive trees, here in California they are coming on strong as a crop, replacing rice and pitted fruits in some areas of the state. When visiting some of the older orchards on some recent field trips I see stacks and stacks of olive wood. Up here in the north state we have orchards that where planted in the 1890's while not old world "old" they are old for this part of the state.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Subotaj

On the way my new baby..
this one was expensive..

Large size Ashton LX that was hand crafted by William Ashton Taylor, in England, in 1998.
the sandblast with bird eye is outstanding.. perfect.
This perfect sandblast reminds me Jim Cooke work.
I think i will enjoy smoking this one.


----------



## otto

I'm a sucker for a Bulldog, I mean Rhodesian.................well I just had have it


----------



## Aberlour

A pic of my recently acquired Pete 301 and UK Pete pipe/cigar ashtray. The second image is from an ad showing the cigar/pipe combo.






I was considering the CAO Cubist ashtray, but since I've started on the pipes I decided to kill two birds. :ssp


----------



## tzaddi

Aberlour that is one sweet setup:tu


----------



## aliefj96

call-of-the-weird said:


> Hi everyone. This is my last pipe purchase from Ebay...
> 
> It is a PARONELLI PIPE. Hand made in Italy. It has not been delivered yet. (The postal service is very slow here!) Cannot wait to smoke it.
> 
> A beautiful pipe!
> 
> Not sure what wood it is made with? Anyone any suggestions?


Beautiful pipe. Kind of reminds me of danish furniture for some reason.


----------



## sgresso

I will start to get some pics of my imfamous collection.
pics of the boswells
and my other pipes.
so look for it!


----------



## Mr.Lordi

My aunt gave me $50 bucks for graduating on Friday, so I went to the local store and bought a new pipe, some new tobacco to try and a couple cigars.

The only prob with this pipe, is inside the shank, there is like a cut in it, and there looks to be a small crack or something on it as well. I drew on the end and it seems to draw well, so maybe its just the way it looks. Either way, I can't complain, I love the look to it and the owner gave me 15% off cause I graduated. Plus I decided this pipe was for trying to attract the ladies with a beautiful looking pipe and great smelling tobacco. lol


----------



## sgresso

judging from the picture it looks like a boswell pipe,
if it is and you have a issue with it feel free to contact him with your question about it.
He is a great guys and would help out.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

sgresso said:


> judging from the picture it looks like a boswell pipe,
> if it is and you have a issue with it feel free to contact him with your question about it.
> He is a great guys and would help out.


Are you referring to my pipe? I am pretty sure mine isn't a Boswell. I looked up Boswell pipes and those are some pretty expensive pipes. The total price for my pipe, with the discount, was thirty four dollars and some change I believe. So its a pretty cheap pipe.


----------



## Don Fernando

New-to-me Becker - Pairs with my existing Becker dublinish thingie

Found this estate Becker at a downtown B&M & had to scoop it up, after bartering with the sales clerk for a little bit. Already smoked some Best Brown Flake in her & she smokes very very well.


































The pair


----------



## Mad Hatter

call-of-the-weird said:


> Hi everyone. This is my last pipe purchase from Ebay...
> 
> It is a PARONELLI PIPE. Hand made in Italy. It has not been delivered yet. (The postal service is very slow here!) Cannot wait to smoke it.
> 
> A beautiful pipe!
> 
> Not sure what wood it is made with? Anyone any suggestions?


Those olivewood pipes are beautiful.


----------



## SmokinAFuente

I like to fire up a pipe every now and again. This is a pic of the one I normally smoke.


----------



## call-of-the-weird

SmokinAFuente said:


> I like to fire up a pipe every now and again. This is a pic of the one I normally smoke.


Cool! Nice pipe. What tobacco do you smoke with this pipe?


----------



## parris001

Here's three I picked up today.


----------



## Mad Hatter

parris001 said:


> View attachment 8267
> 
> 
> View attachment 8268
> 
> 
> View attachment 8269
> 
> 
> Here's three I picked up today.


Nice selection. Ebay again?


----------



## SmokinAFuente

call-of-the-weird said:


> Cool! Nice pipe. What tobacco do you smoke with this pipe?


Mostly McClelland's Frog Morton- Across the Pond and a few blends the guy at the local shop comes up with.


----------



## SAjunidog

Just went out to get a new pipe, in celebration of finishing the school year, getting my first paycheck for this summer's job. I was going to spend $40 at most, but I saw this $75 poker that just spoke to me, its a shape I love. Doesn't really stand on its own very well (it can if you position it carefully), but I more like the look of a sitter than the functionality.


http://img410.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1187be1.jpg
http://img383.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1189be5.jpg
http://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1190dm5.jpg
I also really like this kind of stem, the weird stripey colored ones (that aren't too pronounced, as in some pipes of a glassy persuasion).
http://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1192hl7.jpg

I figure I might as well throw in a few pictures of my "cellar" too. A lot of the tins are behind the jars in the front, I think I've got about 15-20 tins at this point (as well as a million pouches and ounce-bags).

http://img211.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1181oe9.jpg


----------



## parris001

Mad Hatter said:


> Nice selection. Ebay again?


This time it was a local antique store. The great thing about a lot of antique stores is they have no idea what they have and sell these things dirt cheap. The Edgar Allen Poe I gave $7.50 for, $7.00 for the Bari, and $6.00 for the London Crown. Granted these aren't Petersons or Dunhills but I enjoy the restoration process and with some tuning I can get them to smoke well.


----------



## labsix

Antique store's.. I had not thought of that.. nice trio you have there.


----------



## parris001

All three of these also came from the same antique store. The George Dansen is a really nice looking pipe. The canadian took a lot of polish to bring it up to this level, it looks really nice though and smokes very cool


----------



## DubintheDam

parris001 said:


> View attachment 8287
> 
> 
> View attachment 8288
> 
> 
> View attachment 8289
> 
> 
> All three of these also came from the same antique store. The George Dansen is a really nice looking pipe. The canadian took a lot of polish to bring it up to this level, it looks really nice though and smokes very cool


Six pipes for the price of one...can't be bad....I love my Bari, they're good smokers...similar to Stanwell in quality.


----------



## parris001

I had never seen a Bari but liked the looks of this one. It is a great smoker indeed!


----------



## Mad Hatter

I ordered this from Smokingpipes today

https://secure.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/peterson: Kinsale (XL13) P-Lip 
























Measurements










 Length: 5.74 in./145.80 mm.







Weight: 1.76 oz./49.90 g.







 Bowl Height: 2.18 in./55.37 mm.







Chamber Depth: 1.77 in./44.96 mm.







 Chamber Diameter: .80 in./20.32 mm.







Outside Diameter: 1.70 in./43.18 mm.









and this from Ebay


Click to View Image Album​​​and this from "that guy in Italy"​​​​
That's what I did with my stimulus check.


----------



## ultramag

Nice looking pair of 'dogs Joe, especially the Cavicchi. Looks like a good way to stimulate the economy to me.


----------



## Don Fernando

That, Sir, is one hell of a great looking hunk of wood.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

ultramag said:


> Looks like a good way to stimulate the economy to me.


...to stimulate the "senses" as well!

Very Nice!!!


----------



## Mad Hatter

I've been drooling over that Cavicchi for several months now. :dr Can't believe someone else didn't get it in that time. It'll be my first handcrafted pipe as well as my first tan blast and I'm really looking forward to its arrival.


----------



## DSturg369

New pipe smoker here, only a week or so now. Aside from a few cobs, here's my first "real" pipe. Included is a pic of the only marking it has. I picked it up at a local B&M, and they don't know what it is either. Was a "basket sale" item.


----------



## Mister Moo

I have had a classic rhodesian pipe in mind for some time. Much to my surprise this large meer called and I answered. Meer. Who knew? I was Mad-Hattered into posting a pic of the new clay kid on the block. I mean, the new clay block on the kid. Thanks Joe.  Good luck with yours.










The bowl is quite large and provides easy 60-90 minute smokes. One of the selling points for this sub-$100 pipe was a well made, snug fitting and very stout case. I like to travel with one meer (or a couple of cobs) and the case worked for me. The shank is showing a nice patina after a dozen smokes - been trying to keep my hands clean when handling this 'un to encourage a finer look as it ages. The weight of the bowl makes this pipe more of a holder than a clencher thus it encourages slower smoking.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

That's a nice looking pipe. I like the cases that these come in for the same reasons. Good luck with it.



Glad to see someone's using this "sticky" for posting their new pipes. Good, old "you-know-who" would be proud!


----------



## Mad Hatter

Moo, congrats on finding that Rhodesian you been holding out for. It looks like a good 'un. Thanks for the advice on the meer too. Looks like my meer experience is not yet over.


----------



## Mister Moo

Blaylock said:


> That's a nice looking pipe. I like the cases that these come in for the same reasons. Good luck with it.


Thanks for saying so, B'ock. I am, at this moment, enjoying a bowl of english in it. I left my most beloved WDC antique not-churchwarden flake billiard military pipe with the retailer to see if his Turk can make a case for it, too. Jury is out. Hope that pans out well.

Good luck, Joe. Smoke it warm and let us know what happens.


----------



## epyon26

This is the last pipe I ever bought, jan, 26, 2008, at McCranie's in Charlotte NC. At a Bjarne trunk show, the last time I seen Mr. Bjarne, I bought a pipe and he singed the bag it came in. R.I.P. Mr. Bjarne.


----------



## Don Fernando

epyon26 said:


> I bought a pipe and he singed the bag it came in. R.I.P. Mr. Bjarne.


Nice pipe ... and the sig is a great touch.

Just scored this estate from ebay ... Mastro de Paja canadian


----------



## Ormonster

Got this off of ebay. Stanwell Majestic #186


----------



## TheRealBonger

my new ebay find. just got done giving it any extenive cleaning on the inside. will let it dry then fire this bad boy up. p
its an ehrlich.


----------



## McCharlie

Here are mine. Since I'm new to pipes I bought a few cobs to try more tobacco with. Gave PA a try when I could not find anything else while on flood duty. Oh and the nicer pipe is a La Rocca Nova, at least that;s what it says on the side.


----------



## Cheeto

TheRealBonger said:


> my new ebay find. just got done giving it any extenive cleaning on the inside. will let it dry then fire this bad boy up. p
> its an ehrlich.


That's one heck of a find man I love it. Great looking bulldog with some very interesting rustification.


----------



## Mister Moo

Cheeto said:


> ...Great looking bulldog with some very interesting rustification.


:tpd: Must love 'dogs.


----------



## TheRealBonger

I have a straight billiard meerschaum and some cobs. I own 3 briar bulldogs, something about that shape just draws me to them. Just feels like me. Thanks for the compliment on that pipe.:tu


----------



## Don Fernando

Got the new Radice Rind Twin Bore in today from Puffers Pipes

Woot!!


















































:chk:chk


----------



## TheRealBonger

that is one beautiful pipe there monsoon. I like the clear stem and how the whole splits in two. very cool. :tu


----------



## robertw1249

hi all here some of my new boswells that i just got


----------



## Ormonster

Got my first Boswell today, Dan actually picked it out for me because the one I was ordering from the website was already sold.


----------



## robertw1249

yeah dans a really good guy he will help you a lot with the pipes i should be getting a few more of the boswell pipes this week they great pipes


----------



## FrequenC

Here's a few pics of a Paronelli I purchased last week on ebay. I think it looks pretty nice. Smokes very well and surprisingly cool.

Cheers!


----------



## call-of-the-weird

Nice pipe you've got there FrequenC.  I am also a big fan of Paronelli pipes. This is the pipe I have just bought from Frenchys website. It is a Savinelli Hercules 619 Ex. It looks like a great little pipe. I really like the shape of the bowl and the colour/finish of the rim. It is also a slightly different shape from any of the pipes I already own in that the bowl is panelled and it is my first sandblasted/rusticated pipe.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Nice pipe CoWierd, Savinellis are great pipes for the price. Smoke pretty dang good straight out of the box.


----------



## DubintheDam

NICE Sav! I love their filter system and sandblast finish...good choice COTW.


----------



## FrequenC

Here's a Bari Wiking estate I just received today, also purchased off of ebay. *looks down* Daaaaaaaamn that's a steep slope!!

Cheers!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Nice pipe...I like the semi-rustication style. You're "on a roll" with the pipe purchases lately. 

I remember those days well!


----------



## FrequenC

haha Thanks Blay! It's definitely a steep and slippery slope! But it sure is fun!

Cheers


----------



## Samsonite

Just ordered a Butz Choquin Cadre Noir #1771 from Frenchy


will be my first briar pipe


----------



## yellowgoat

My new Meerschaum



It's a great smoker.


----------



## Ormonster

Picked up a Savinelli called "Bing's Favourite" today at a local B&M


----------



## DubintheDam

Ormonster said:


> Picked up a Savinelli called "Bing's Favourite" today at a local B&M


I have one the exact same, I'm still breaking her in but she's a cool smoker.


----------



## londoner

This will be my first pipe(I have a small collection of pipes but those are antiques, I don't wish to smoke them. pics of them will be coming soon). I ordered it just recently, It should arrive on Tuesday, Wednesday at latest.










It is a Barling of London straight apple with a slight taper.


----------



## DSturg369

Very Nice!! ..... And welcome to CS, (in the event I missed it before).


----------



## londoner

Thanks DSturg369, Im happy to be here


----------



## Highstump

Nice looking pipe londoner, you could have done far worse than Barling. You are off to a good start. p


----------



## londoner

Thanks, I look forward to smoking it p


----------



## yellowgoat

My third pipe. Strictly for VA's
A Neerup Smooth Paneled Billiard (23) from Smoking Pipes.


----------



## EvanS

I have been waiting and looking for a non-Briar wood pipe for almost 2 years now. Finally found one that caught my eye and wasn't offensive to my wallet. I just love the look of these as the grain is so different from that of a briar. This one is made of olive and based on size and shape I do believe it wll slide into my Bur/Per rotation


----------



## Ormonster

New pipe from Frenchy's.. Big Ben Presidential Caribic Red #845


----------



## Hermit

Just got this one today.


----------



## Mister Moo

Hermit said:


> View attachment 8942
> 
> Just got this one today.


That's a very handsome pot, Hermit; I hope it serves you well.


----------



## DSturg369

Here's my latest 2......

A Grape Themed Meer and a Hardcastle Billiard "Reject"

Both gifted :tup


----------



## BlackDog

The mailman delivered this Benner Neilsen pipe today, from a friend in Germany. It's a tiny pipe, only about 4 1/2" long. Just smoked my first bowl in it, some Stokkebye Luxuty Navy Flake. Smoked like a dream. This is my third Benner, but will probably be my last as he stopped making pipes earlier this year.

*Please click on the thumbnails for larger images.*

http://www.smokersforumsgallery.org/albums/userpics/10014/Benner_Pot_1.jpg http://www.smokersforumsgallery.org/albums/userpics/10014/Benner_Pot_2.jpg http://www.smokersforumsgallery.org/albums/userpics/10014/Benner_Pot_3.jpg http://www.smokersforumsgallery.org/albums/userpics/10014/Benner_Pot_7.jpg


----------



## yellowgoat

My first straight pipe 
Stanwell Majestic 45


----------



## TheRealBonger

BlackDog said:


> *Please click on the thumbnails for larger images.*
> 
> http://www.smokersforumsgallery.org/albums/userpics/10014/Benner_Pot_1.jpg http://www.smokersforumsgallery.org/albums/userpics/10014/Benner_Pot_2.jpg http://www.smokersforumsgallery.org/albums/userpics/10014/Benner_Pot_3.jpg http://www.smokersforumsgallery.org/albums/userpics/10014/Benner_Pot_7.jpg


Amazing grain, great looking pipe!:tu


----------



## Tech Theatre Man

EvanS said:


> I have been waiting and looking for a non-Briar wood pipe for almost 2 years now. Finally found one that caught my eye and wasn't offensive to my wallet. I just love the look of these as the grain is so different from that of a briar. This one is made of olive and based on size and shape I do believe it wll slide into my Bur/Per rotation


Cool looking pipe. I love the grain. Enjoy.


----------



## billhud

*My favorite non-cob and best smoking non-cob*

Wiley


----------



## dustinhayden

*Re: My favorite non-cob and best smoking non-cob*

Nice pipe. I just ordered my first pipe from smokingpipes.com

http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/peterson/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=37691

I'm also going to get a Missouri Meerschaum corn cob.


----------



## wharfrathoss

*Re: My favorite non-cob and best smoking non-cob*

nice pipes both of ya-my best smoking would have to be either:

an old Amphora bent billiard


or

an old Mastercraft billiard


both deliver a consistently enjoyable smoke-funny thing is both were under $20 as estates-they smoke just as well as my Caminetto, Tim West, or Armellini-just goes to show ya don't have to drop $100+ to get a good smoker


----------



## MickeyFinn

*Re: My favorite non-cob and best smoking non-cob*

My only pipe is a MM cob and it handles my VA quite well.
Dave


----------



## Spongy

*Re: My favorite non-cob and best smoking non-cob*

I think there's a topic for this already, called "Photos of your *pipes*".
Didn't know if you've seen that topic yet or not. :tu


----------



## croatan

*Re: My favorite non-cob and best smoking non-cob*



Spongy said:


> I think there's a topic for this already, called "Photos of your *pipes*".
> Didn't know if you've seen that topic yet or not. :tu


Merged.


----------



## dartplayer1

Some great looking pipes everyone.

This was waiting for me today when I got home.


----------



## Spongy

dartplayer1 said:


> Some great looking pipes everyone.
> 
> This was waiting for me today when I got home.


Hey man, long time no see. when did you join this place?
We're having a herf down in Clinton if you can make it. it's Oct 4th.
Bring KSUCat (if i remember his username correctly). 
i don't know if the drive is longer down there than it is to KC for you...
we can't herf at Fox & Hound anymore due to lame laws they passed recently. :hn

have you seen joeybogus lately?


----------



## PipesandGOP

Finally got some pics to put up.. the first is definately my first and best pipe: a Benton given to me by my girlfriend for Christmas. I'd talked about wanting a pipe for a couple of years but could never bring myself to spend the money on one so she got it for me and a couple of english blends.

Second is a Bjarne I got from my local B&M that I love. A little smaller bowl but nice thick walls and a good hour or so smoke.

Third's the Johs I picked up a couple of weeks ago. Made for holdin in the ol teeth and smokes wonderfully.


----------



## PipesandGOP

And tonight's purchase.. a Radice I just couldn't really hold back on as I've had my eye on this baby for a few months and I've gotta say it was worth the wait. Just got finished enjoying it burn through a bowl of 965 like it was its well uh.. female dog. p


----------



## Don Fernando

Julius Vesz 2008 club pipe for the Greater Kansas City Pipe Club

Circle-3 Handcut with Amberoid stem










:chk


----------



## TheTraveler

These are my pipes, minus my plain but trusty cob. First is a Mauro Cateni I purchased at GatlinBurlier in Gatlinburg, TN many moons ago. It's my favorite.

Second is a briar that I also picked up at GatlinBurlier about a month after getting the Mauro Cateni. It's a house pipe made for that tobacconist.

Last is a little 3-inch pipe I picked up in Knoxville, TN. It's a smaller bowl so the smoke doesn't last as long but it's very light and easy to go hands-free if you're busy when you're smoking - actually, that's the reason I bought it.

Rather small collection for nearly 7 years of puffing but it's enough for me (for now, he he, Christmas isn't far off !).


----------



## perogee

I figured I should post the start of my Brigham 3 dot collection

This first one is a tremendous smoker, though the bowl is a little bigger than I typically like, it does make for a nice lasting smoke



The next one is smaller, and still being broken in, but I really like it too


----------



## yellowgoat

First filter pipe
_Savinelli La Pipa Rusticated 2007

_


----------



## jaycarla

My first pipe and just finished my first smoke. Another slope.p


----------



## Mad Hatter

I got these five on Ebay last week. Theyre all good sized pipes and have been smoked heavily but they all cleaned up very nicely. Also I think they're all older than me.

Hardcastle billiard and a Tanganyika Meer, 6 and 7 inches respectively










Click this bar to view the full image.

an old Barling canadian










Click this bar to view the full image.

A Parker Dublin in beautiful shape. I lightened the photo before bidding and aside from a bitemark it looks good and cleaned up like new.









Click this bar to view the full image.

and a Ben Wade pot billiard

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/...0,0,0&format=0


----------



## drastic_quench

Top to bottom: Chacom Canaries - I cut my teeth on this pipe (and my teeth cut the stem) smoking Captain Black and less-than-stellar B&M blends.

Savinelli Natural - (from Frenchy's) I like the bent Dublin shape, and I'm looking forward to seeing that birdseye darken.

Peterson Kinsale XL20 (fishtail) - This is my fancy pants pipe - ironically it's rusticated. I'm not big on the rusticated finish in general, but I really like the smooth red-stained highlights that come through on the points. The smooth top and gold 'n silver colored band make it a dressy rustic - which suits me just fine.


----------



## imthegoal

This is my first pipe besides my couple cobbs and my 2 Grabows. It is a Bjarne.


----------



## mgebbia

OK, here are a few that I've had for a while...

GBD Unique from the 70's 

Jacono Queen E

Joura Grade "A"


Thanks for looking...

Mike


----------



## Mad Hatter

I decided to splurge for a Rattrays bog oak I've been lusting after since I first learned of them, thanks in part to Jgros for the incentive


----------



## DubintheDam

A Bog Oak pipe....top on my list, thanks for posting.


----------



## RJpuffs

Just ordered this Joh's bulldog.


----------



## rx2010

here's my first, and hopefully not my last :tu


----------



## imthegoal

Just picked these 2 up at the local B/M. The churchwarden is just a no name that was a gift to my brother. The other ones is a Jobey they had for a good price. Smoked it tonight and it smoked quite well.


----------



## imthegoal

UPS came early today. Here is a picture of my new Peterson Army and Savinelli 8 pipe stand.


----------



## ChronoB

Just picked up this Lane era Charatan from Marty at pulversbriar.com. It looks even better in person than it does in the picture. Remarkable for a 40 year or so old pipe. Could have gone on ebay for twice what I paid for it. Thanks, Marty!


----------



## Mad Hatter

I got a couple new Ebay estates, a sasieni 4 dot and an Aldo Velani, and my St Patty's Day pipe from the Pipe Club here at CS

 
Click this bar to view the small image.


Click this bar to view the small image.


Click this bar to view the small image.


----------



## Mister Moo

A Vauen meer lined with a tiny bowl - a very decent flake pipe - from ebay ($1.99). Cleaned up nice and smokes well.










A Sasieni bent bulldog from the Richmond Pipe Show.


----------



## DonnieW

Already posted in another thread, but works here as well. Picked these up off ebay. As a pipe neophyte, I don't know a thing about these, this is the list that was provided.

<O*Genuine Amphora X-Tra 728-648, Holland,Pointed Cone Shape*</O
_*Sanda Poker Shaped Pipe, BRAND NEW !*_ 
_*Medico Gold Crest,1/30 14 kt gold plated Band!! *_
_*Soren Freehand Pipe Made in Denmark, Hand Made*_
_*Meerschaum Pipe, With Grape design on bowl*_
_*Meerschaum Pipe, Smooth Finish Bowl *_


----------



## Mennald

Hello Everyone,

Here are some pictures of my collection. There have been a few additions since these were taken and I'll post those later.

I started collecting most of this in 1999. Although several of the Ashtons are recent additions. I picked those up from "Ashton-Dunhill Collector" on that auction site. Excellent pipes at good prices. I know he posts on CS but I don't know his screen name.

This first picture is my pipe and tobacco area, in my little room, in the basement. The only part inside the house where I'm allowed to smoke. She graciously allows me to smoke pipes down here but only if they are filled with previously agreed upon tobacco. That means no English blends, but most aromatics are "wife approved". Marriage is full of little compromises.

Anyway, the top two rows of the center pipe rack are all Ashtons. Use the top row for Butternut Burley and the second row for virginias. The third row is Castello's which I use for aromatics. Under that rack is another rack that holds my Dunhill's. Those I use for English blends. To the right of the Dunhill rack is my L'Anatra rack. There are three Anatras that smoke really excellent and are used for aromatics. There is a 12 position rack on top of the safe where I store the "yard" pipes. Those are my beat em up, chew on the stem, throw at squirrels, do yard-work with, and generally abuse pipes. It holds a few of Petersons (one with wind cap), two Tonino Jaconos (highly recommended), two Ser Jacopo, WO Larson, and one old Castello. On the glass shelf is a Ser Jacopo Picta that looks cool and smokes excellent and an old Nording egg. Under that is a Dunhill hungarian, a Mastro de Paja full bent, and an Anatra freehand.

Most of the tins stored are aging GLP stuff. Mostly Barbary Coast, Westminster, Blackpoint, Key Largo, and Robusto. There is some Bohemian Scandal mixed in there too (I wish that stuff was still available!). The mason jars are filled with Boswell aromatics. I like the Christmas Cookie, Berry Cobbler, and Peaches and Cream. I also keep Butternut Burley in large quantities, its one of my favorites. Also represented is Rattray with many cans of Dark Fragrent, and Dunhill with lots of Nightcap and EMP.





This is a close-up of the bigger rack. It is now full, I'll add pictures of those later.



Here are the Dunhill's. Three pokers, two cherrywoods, and two bents with silver windcaps.




Thanks for checking my stuff out and suffering through my rambling. p


----------



## haggis

Picked this up last week. It's my second; the first isn't worth taking pictures of....


----------



## yellowgoat

Big Ben Club from frenchy's
One for Halloween.


----------



## TheTraveler

I picked up a couple of project pipes to clean up - paid $7.50 for each of them.

First is a Jobey "Asti De Luxe" bulldog from France:


















Next is a Savinelli "Sherwood" billiard:



























Both of these pipes look in great shape and I look forward to smoking them! p


----------



## Big D KC

New to the forums and pipes in general but wanted to share a couple pics of the goods I have accumulated over the last month or so!

First pipe was a cob, but if you've seen one you've seen most I won't bore you with it.

Then I purchased a couple of the cheap "medium" sized meers from meerschaum.com. I got great service from them, and fast shipping.



















The bend apple shaped one on the left doesn't smoke well at all. After just gettin it lit up after the charring light it pretty much starts gurgling right away!  The problem is when they drilled the shank they messed up and then re-drilled it which left a pocket where moisture builds up immediately. The lattice carved one on the right smokes like a champ!

Then after buying a few tobacco's from the B&M I placed my first big online order with 4noggins.com. Rich took care of me and even threw in a couple samples to boot! Very fast shipping and great email communications as well! (I did make a mistake though and ordered a bit more Haunted Bookshop then I had meant too!)










Then just tonight I made a stop at the B&M and purchased my first briar, A Peterson Aran 268 (zulu) fishtail! It's currently sitting full of cotton balls and everclear..










Well anyway I just thought I would share! Hope you enjoy the pics!!


----------



## Hermit

That FVF is pretty damn moist.
Are you drying it out enough?


----------



## Hermit

Big D KC said:


> (I did make a mistake though and ordered a bit more Haunted Bookshop then I had meant to!)


No mistake. You *can't* have too much HB! :tu


----------



## Big D KC

Oh yea, definitely agree the FVF in the tin is way wet! I pull the flakes and rub them out then let them sit for 4-5 hours before puffing them. Seems to do them pretty well. 

I've only been smoking it in the cob though, the meer's both have pretty good sized bowls. I've been taking it easy with the FVF its very good though! I noticed the bulk FVF I got from 4noggins is much more dry to the touch.

And I like the Haunted Bookshop but I got an aweful lot of it hahah! I would have rather caught my mistake and ordered something different to try. I may trade the other 4 oz's off when I am allowed to the trading forum!


----------



## DonCarlos

Mad Hatter said:


> I decided to splurge for a Rattrays bog oak I've been lusting after since I first learned of them, thanks in part to Jgros for the incentive


I like this pipe


----------



## Hermit

Big D KC said:


> And I like the Haunted Bookshop but I got an aweful lot of it hahah! I would have rather caught my mistake and ordered something different to try. I may trade the other 4 oz's off when I am allowed to the trading forum!


You could do that, but it'll cost you about half what it's worth to mail it.
Or you could just jar it. I only have a pound of it, not nearly enough. :2


----------



## Mad Hatter

DonCarlos said:


> I like this pipe


The bog oak smokes amazingly. You should seriously think about getting one. I'd recommend them to anyone.


----------



## Cheeto

I just picked up this great Stanwell Colonial 63 from Frenchy, and of course going above and beyond like always he even sent me some pipe cleaners along with it. Thanks Frenchy! She's a great smoker


----------



## Mr.Lordi

imthegoal said:


> Just picked these 2 up at the local B/M. The churchwarden is just a no name that was a gift to my brother. The other ones is a Jobey they had for a good price. Smoked it tonight and it smoked quite well.


Not to jack the thread, but is that RYO tobacco in the picture with the light blue pouch? I regonize it, but forget its name. lol


----------



## DSturg369

Mr.Lordi said:


> Not to jack the thread, but is that RYO tobacco in the picture with the light blue pouch? I regonize it, but forget its name. lol


That would be Bugler brand. :tu


----------



## jeromy

Cheeto said:


> I just picked up this great Stanwell Colonial 63 from Frenchy, and of course going above and beyond like always he even sent me some pipe cleaners along with it. Thanks Frenchy! She's a great smoker


I really like that pipe! congrats on your purchase!


----------



## afilter

New to this side of the hobby. I have been smoking cigars for awhile which is how I came across club stogie.

I am now deployed in Afghanistan, but before I left a friend gave me a pipe this spring before I left. He actaully hand made it with his wife. It is actually a hobby they now share. He does the shaping and she does the fine sanding and polishing. It is a Briarwood pipe. I guess he has sold similar one on consignment for $150-200, so I was very flattered when they gave it to me.

Based all I have been reading I am sure this is the first of many. It is wax finished and I am sure could use a good polishing as I have been traveling with it the past four months. 

























Aaron

Very much enjoy the different flavor of the pipe.


----------



## ChronoB

afilter said:


> New to this side of the hobby. I have been smoking cigars for awhile which is how I came across club stogie.
> 
> I am now deployed in Afghanistan, but before I left a friend gave me a pipe this spring before I left. He actaully hand made it with his wife. It is actually a hobby they now share. He does the shaping and she does the fine sanding and polishing. It is a Briarwood pipe. I guess he has sold similar one on consignment for $150-200, so I was very flattered when they gave it to me.
> 
> Based all I have been reading I am sure this is the first of many. It is wax finished and I am sure could use a good polishing as I have been traveling with it the past four months.
> 
> Aaron
> 
> Very much enjoy the different flavor of the pipe.


Nice looking pipe. I think you'll find pipe smoking just as, if not more enjoyable than cigars. The pipe forum here is a great resource. And thanks for serving!


----------



## frankluke

my latest. michael parks lovat grade IV


----------



## Scott W.

D. Generate said:


> Here's a picture I, uh, found.


That's F'n great. I have a few of the glass meers too!


----------



## mike t

anybody on here smoke otc blends i do.sir walt aromatic as well as squadron leader and i like erinmore flake


----------



## ultramag

mike t said:


> anybody on here smoke otc blends i do.sir walt aromatic as well as squadron leader and i like erinmore flake


Welcome to the CS pipe forum Mike. I for one have no problem sitting down with a bowl of Carter Hall and have a tub of Granger open at the moment as well.


----------



## parris001

New Stanwell deLuxe I got this weekend. I usually don't go for a pipe this big, but price was good so I couldn't resist.


----------



## buzkirk

Here is the Johs pipe I got last week

http://imageshack.us

This was my first Tim West sidewalker

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Big D KC

I got in the two pipes I ordered on friday today! The Rattray's Black Sandblast #4 from pufferspipes.com and the Viking Classic Matte #10 from cupojoes.com. Amazingly quick delivery for sure!!




























And my meager collection as it sits now:










This isn't taking very long!! :r


----------



## rx2010

love the meer on the left

I'm keeping my eye out for one like that


----------



## Big D KC

Thanks RX, I got both of those from the "medium" section of meerschaum.com. Was $47.50, the other one smokes better as this one they messed up the drilling and left a pocket after correcting it. It collects moisture real bad at that point and gurgles pretty much from the first real light up. I still tend to smoke it quite a bit though! I really love the shape!


----------



## afilter

Big D KC said:


> Thanks RX, I got both of those from the "medium" section of meerschaum.com. Was $47.50, the other one smokes better as this one they messed up the drilling and left a pocket after correcting it. It collects moisture real bad at that point and gurgles pretty much from the first real light up. I still tend to smoke it quite a bit though! I really love the shape!


Wow, I was just purusing meershaum.com for x-mas ideas. Do you recall the product #? I think I have settled on the medium size, just not sure which one.


----------



## Big D KC

Sure afilter, however keep in mind that the pictures you see on the site with their respective product id's are the pipes you will get. Meaning the two I purchased which in this case the bent apple was "CM-701" and the other one was "CM-573" are no longer available since I purchased them.

So literally what you see is the pipe you get with them. I signed up when I ordered to be on their mailing list for when they updated the site and added new pipes, but in 3 weeks now I have not gotten any emails or seen any new pipes.


----------



## Dgar

Nice collection of Pipes , BigD.....

Have fun breaking in those two new ones.


----------



## afilter

Big D KC said:


> Sure afilter, however keep in mind that the pictures you see on the site with their respective product id's are the pipes you will get. Meaning the two I purchased which in this case the bent apple was "CM-701" and the other one was "CM-573" are no longer available since I purchased them.
> 
> So literally what you see is the pipe you get with them. I signed up when I ordered to be on their mailing list for when they updated the site and added new pipes, but in 3 weeks now I have not gotten any emails or seen any new pipes.


Gottcha as in each one is an original. I thought the product #s represented as certain design.

Thanks for the info. I guess I will have to wait to see what is availbale when ready to order.


----------



## Big D KC

Thanks Dgar!

And yea you got it afilter! I apologize. I tend to get wordy and type circles around myself when posting from work. I get distracted and loose my train of thought lol


----------



## Mad Hatter

Got my new Rad Davis pipe today. It smoked like a dream with a bowl of the Butternut Burley Evan sent


----------



## ultramag

Well color me jealous Joe. Beautiful pipe, I hope it's a great smoker for you.


----------



## Cheeto

That's some unique coloring I've never seen it before. Nice one joe!


----------



## dartplayer1

Mad Hatter said:


> Got my new Rad Davis pipe today. It smoked like a dream with a bowl of the Butternut Burley Evan sent


That looks a lot like the Smokers Forum Pipe that Rad did for them this year.

Great looking pipe.


----------



## Vrbas

Big D KC said:


> I got in the two pipes I ordered on friday today! The Rattray's Black Sandblast #4 from pufferspipes.com and the Viking Classic Matte #10 from cupojoes.com. Amazingly quick delivery for sure!!


I guess you couldn't decide b/t these two so you just went ahead and pulled the trigger on both, eh? Exquisite choice!


----------



## Mad Hatter

dartplayer1 said:


> That looks a lot like the Smokers Forum Pipe that Rad did for them this year.
> 
> Great looking pipe.


What a coincidence.


----------



## dartplayer1

Mad Hatter said:


> What a coincidence.


I see said the blind man:tu


----------



## DubintheDam

Vrbas said:


> I guess you couldn't decide b/t these two so you just went ahead and pulled the trigger on both, eh? Exquisite choice!


I have a Rattray's bulldog and she smokes super sweet...good purchase...me thinks...dub..actually there made by butz-choquin..in france..for the german market.


----------



## Big D KC

DubintheDam said:


> I have a Rattray's bulldog and she smokes super sweet...good purchase...me thinks...dub..actually there made by butz-choquin..in france..for the german market.


That's great info Dub! I can't find anything about these pipes on the web it seems! If you happen to have any web links on them I would be very greatful! And your right so far this one does smoke extremely well! And it is very well made, the attention to details is very clear! I am very happy with it! (the pic makes the smooth parts look yellow for some reason but they are not, they are a nice brown)

Thanks for posting that, as corny as it may sound it means alot coming from you. Your videos have been a great help to me gettin started in this, I have studied them all! Your the reason I have ended up here on Club Stogie in the pipes forum! Thanks for all your contributions!


----------



## Mad Hatter

I have one Rattrays and wouldn't hesitate to buy another. The airways is nice and open and everything else seems top notch.


----------



## afilter

My pipe collection tripled today with the arrival of two of my recent e-bay purchases. The Perterson is very nice. The other looks nice, but I am not sure what it is. I bought it as a Comoy's, but I suspect it is something else.

One thing is for sure my original handmade pipe is hug in comparison. 

I will have to get used to smoking a smaller bowl.p

First pic Peterson is up front then the mystery pipe and my original hand made pipe:










Peterson is on the bottom original in the middle and mystery pipe on top:










Aaron


----------



## yellowgoat

Bought my first flake pipe,A Hardcastle Walnut.


----------



## Davetopay

yellowgoat said:


> Bought my first flake pipe,A Hardcastle Walnut.


I will blame you for increasing my desire to find a great poker like that.:dr


----------



## yellowgoat

Davetopay said:


> I will blame you for increasing my desire to find a great poker like that.:dr


Cup o Joe's is where I got it. It is the 4th best smoker I own so far.
I still think my Neerup is the #1 best pipe out of the 9 that I have not including my IMP meer! that's in a league of it's own.

Cheers!


----------



## imthegoal

Smoking a bowl out of my new Meer I got from AND. I ordered it on Friday and it arrived today. Amazing shipping and an amazing pipe.


----------



## Alyks

My wife's grandparents just came back from Italy and they brought me back a pipe. It's an Ilio Barontini Check it out:


----------



## yellowgoat

Alyks said:


> My wife's grandparents just came back from Italy and they brought me back a pipe. It's an Ilio Barontini Check it out:


Hows it smoke?


----------



## Alyks

I haven't smoked it yet. I'm not really sure what tobacco I should dedicate to. I think I'll start off with a vaper or virginia that way it shouldn't ghost too much.


----------



## Badkarma

Here's my Barontini. 

















One of my favorites.

And you have outstanding in-laws.


----------



## Badkarma

And here's the Ropp I sneaked off of Ebay last week. A little rough around the edges, but a little TLC and she'll be good.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I got these four over the last two weeks. From top to bottom Parker Super Briar, Capital (Savinelli 2nd) bulldog, London Made second, and Halieya (or something like that) stinger pipe, conveniently drilled out. All good smokers. Average cost $12 shipped.


----------



## DubintheDam

Just picked up this Bari Bamboo last night.....$55, cheap shipping

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290270914067http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## buzkirk

My new Wessex L Series ( got it at Iwan Reis, super special $66.00)

http://imageshack.us

My small collection ( Wessex L Series, Johs (Bjarne), Tim West sidewalker)

http://imageshack.us

Just 3 months into the pipe hobby, more to come !

Tom


----------



## Mister Moo

An ebay Peter Brakner #100 with micro-rusticated Antique finish. This old lovat is a sweet virginia smoking pipe.


----------



## Badkarma

Here's mine so far, but there's more on the way:


----------



## Zapha

My first and only pipe.
For now~


----------



## gillywalker

Badkarma said:


> Here's mine so far, but there's more on the way:


What is that bottom left hand corner bent billiard pipe? That is my favorite shaped pipe.


----------



## Mister Moo

Zapha said:


> My first and only pipe. For now~


That is an EXCELLENT choice, newguy! You're not gonna worry about breaking it, burning it, caking it, ghosting it, frying it, melting it, scorching it or toasting it. No rest time issues... You're just gonna smoke it and, I'll bet, enjoy it.

I keep my first cob, leaky and burned out, sitting in the drawer for years because I couldn't bear to pitch it. 

Enjoy that bad boy!


----------



## gillywalker

This is the coolest thread. I've wasted so much time at work going through each page that I've felt like I have to add something.

I went to town cleaning a few pipes this morning and last night and as you can see I had varying results of either success or failure... depending how you look at it.

L-R: Seville, Lorenze Adria, Comoy's 42 The Guildhall, Stanwel Benchmade, Algerian Briarwood Made in France, Made in London England.


----------



## Badkarma

gilly, that's a Royal House LTD. The bottom right is a Mock, thats all it says, no other markings.


----------



## afilter

Thanks to my father sending me 3 of his pipes he used for a very short time in the early 70s my collection has doubled. 

Falcon with Briar screw on bowl:









Dr. Grabow (this was a fovorite to play with as a kid):









Whitehall:









Cleaned them up a bit, but they did not show alot of wear other than some teeth marks I am sure my brother and I made as kids which mostly came off. Waiting on some nuetral polish to shine up the stems a little.
Aaron


----------



## Vrbas

Some very interesting pipes my friend!


----------



## VFD421

Its a start


----------



## TheTraveler

VFD421 said:


> View attachment 10093
> 
> 
> Its a start


It's a GOOD start. Congrats! p


----------



## VFD421

TheTraveler said:


> It's a GOOD start. Congrats! p


Thanks, in the near future I plan on trying my hand at making my own. I have a shop full of tools in need of a good project.


----------



## Gig

Some of my pipes :bl

Peterson 314's x 5

Peterson killarney 264









Hardcastle Bulldog









Cavicchi

Another Cavicchi









I have lots more, these are just a few


----------



## yellowgoat

New one 
Wessex SB Series
*
*


----------



## Mad Hatter

I ordered this Cavicchi rustic from Tarek Manadily at TheItalianPipe today

Here's an artical I found on rustication
http://www.fillenwarthpipes.com/rustic1.htm


----------



## Gig

A lovely pipe, congrats and health to enjoy it


----------



## Bluegrass

Here's mine so far....the two in the middle are Gatlinburlier House Pipes.
The one on the far left is a Savinelli, it's my Christmas present. Then a Grabow. The one of the far right is my Meershaum.


----------



## VFD421

My first attempt at pipe making from a pre-bored kit:


----------



## McCharlie

Got a new Karl Erik pipe today.


----------



## Bluegrass

*New Addition*

Not that I "needed" another pipe, but you know how it is. I saw this one in my local cigar and pipe shop and "had" to have it. Also picked up some Haddos Delight. It's tough to go in a pipe shop and not get anything. I haven't been able to do it yet. Will it always be like this?? This can get a bit expensive I think!!! p

The pipe is a Chacom, an estate they had in a box there. Has anyone ever heard of this brand? Any comments would be very welcome. The bag on the right is a house blend.


----------



## drastic_quench

*Re: New Addition*

My first pipe was a Chacom. They're French. It's a nice little smart-looking pipe.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

*Re: New Addition*

Chacom is a decent brand I really like the stem work on that pipe. I will be interested in what you think of Haddo's. I am sure Black Cordial smells good, let us know how it smokes.


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: New Addition*

I have two Chacom pipes and IMO their standards are so-so, but I hope you like yours.


----------



## Bluegrass

*Re: New Addition*

I've had a couple of bowls in the Chacom now and I do like it...but it's still early. So far it's a cool smoking pipe, but a little wet. (Maybe that's the tobacco I smoke too or the packing)
The black cordial smells great!! It smokes even better!! It's a mild aromatic, with a smooth almost nutty aroma to it. It burns slower than most of other aromatics, not really sure why though. 
Thanks for the info on the pipe, I really appreciate :tu


----------



## Smarvy

*Re: New Addition*

Chacom was a brand formed by Henri (I think) Comoy, and his frenchy cousins. The name is a contraction of Cha....whatever it was and Comoy. Sorry, I forget...


----------



## Bluegrass

*Re: New Addition*



Smarvy said:


> Chacom was a brand formed by Henri (I think) Comoy, and his frenchy cousins. The name is a contraction of Cha....whatever it was and Comoy. Sorry, I forget...


Thanks Smarv..........I like it so far, just can't get rid of the wet smoke yet....I think I'm gonna clean it real good and let it sit for a day or two.


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: New Addition*



Bluegrass said:


> Thanks Smarv..........I like it so far, just can't get rid of the wet smoke yet....I think I'm gonna clean it real good and let it sit for a day or two.


This is a problem with both of my Chacom pipes (and also why I'll never buy another). Both have very tight airways but the stems are too petite for redrilling. One also has a heal that sits lower than the airway. I try to stick with tobacco that goes best extremely dry.


----------



## seedubs1

Hi, first time poster. Here's a picture of my second Ardor I got a month or so ago. Great smoker. A bit more broken in now. Much drier smoke than my johs or my brebbia.

























Here was my first Ardor I sold to get the one above:
























Kind of wish I still had her after looking at those photos:ss


----------



## buzkirk

Awesome pipes Seedubs1 !

Don't think I could have parted with your 1st one, now I have to start looking for an Ardor pipe for myself.


----------



## seedubs1

buzkirk said:


> Awesome pipes Seedubs1 !
> 
> Don't think I could have parted with your 1st one, now I have to start looking for an Ardor pipe for myself.


Thank you kindly. I did love the first one I had, but it wasn't really my style with the wood insert. Gorgeous grain on it though.


----------



## dartplayer1

*Re: New Addition*

Nice looking pipe enjoy


----------



## dartplayer1

Gig good to seeyou over here a bunch of good people hee also.

By the way I want that Hardcastle Bulldog


----------



## Hermit

OK, I bought this pipe as a novelty.
I'm a rock nut and couldn't resist.
When I travel, I bring home rocks as souvenirs.
It's made from a Susquehanna River stone. 
It was $23 shipped on ebay.
I smoked a couple of bowls of Old Joe Krantz 
in it and, although the draw is a bit loose, it 
actually smoked fairly well.


----------



## seedubs1

Pretty interesting. There's a novelty shop around here that sells pipes like that. Always looked interesting.


----------



## VFD421

My first JM Boswell Pipe. Probably will not be my last.









Nosewarmer


----------



## drastic_quench

You had to snatch that up quickly, I bet.


----------



## VFD421

drastic_quench said:


> You had to snatch that up quickly, I bet.


I lucked out. Finally hit their website at the right time and didn't hesitate. They sure go quick.


----------



## Big D KC

Very very nice!! Congrats!


----------



## mhailey

View attachment 22437


View attachment 22438
I stopped by my local shop, looking for some McClelland's Christmas Cheer (he had tins of 2003, 2004, and 2005) and a pipe just called out to me. Despite the fact that Christmas is 9 days away, and my wife's explicit directive that I not buy a pipe because Christmas is just around the corner, I just had to have it.

Matt


----------



## frankluke

most of my pipes http://www.flickr.com/photos/nickspipes/sets/72157609487743505/


----------



## aliefj96

frankluke said:


> most of my pipes http://www.flickr.com/photos/nickspipes/sets/72157609487743505/


Great photos. Great collection.


----------



## seedubs1

frankluke said:


> most of my pipes http://www.flickr.com/photos/nickspipes/sets/72157609487743505/


I really really like that Kirk Bosi pipe.

That is a hell of a collection. Do you even smoke them? Some of those look unsmoked.


----------



## frankluke

seedubs1 said:


> I really really like that Kirk Bosi pipe.
> 
> That is a hell of a collection. Do you even smoke them? Some of those look unsmoked.


thank you... no, i smoke them all, some pictures were just taken when the pipes were new.


----------



## TheRealBonger

some very cool pipes, I would never here the end of it with a collection like that. Between all the hobbies I already here enough. Nice collection again. :tu:chk


----------



## Neuromancer

A few new ones for me...

Tinsky X-Mas '08 Mocha 1-star...


Peterson Sherlock Holmes Rusticated Squire that I nabbed on eBay for a $100...retail is twice that much...


Peterson Irish Harp B10 that I just had to have...


----------



## Dedalus

Great stuff. Peterson's Irish Harp is next on my list, wish I could find it in a p-lip (I seem to be able to hold on to them better than the fishtail).


----------



## DrewKP

My two cheap rusticated briars and my meerschaum with a rather charred rim. I will be expanding my collection soon I think.


----------



## Quick_nick

mhailey said:


> View attachment 22437
> 
> 
> View attachment 22438
> I stopped by my local shop, looking for some McClelland's Christmas Cheer (he had tins of 2003, 2004, and 2005) and a pipe just called out to me. Despite the fact that Christmas is 9 days away, and my wife's explicit directive that I not buy a pipe because Christmas is just around the corner, I just had to have it.
> 
> Matt


That's a great pipe. I just traded a system for a Bjarne just like that with darker wood and a silver extension instead of wood. I love that thing.


----------



## aliefj96

DrewKP said:


> My two cheap rusticated briars


Where'd you get them? I've been looking for an affordable churchwarden that looks good.


----------



## DrewKP

aliefj96 said:


> Where'd you get them? I've been looking for an affordable churchwarden that looks good.


http://aaameerschaum.com/ is where I got all three of the pipes pictured


----------



## aliefj96

Thanks. I actually browsed those a couple of days ago. Let us know how they smoke.

I got a couple of Savanelli Duca Carlo's for about the same price as those from pipesandcigars.com 

They are some of my best smokers.


----------



## N7COF

Here is some pics of my pipes.

My 1st one from a tobacco store - don't really care for it now & discovered I really prefer volcanite stems.
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2126714200050172860qzxTrK

My 2nd pipe a Winslow freehand is hiding? will edit & post pic when it reappears.

My 3rd pipe a Phillip Trypis estate buy.
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2624432360050172860cAMvGy

My 4th pipe I just ordered & should be arriving at its new home soon. It's a Peterson sandblast silver spigot in ebony w/FT stem
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2765603440050172860ZNllBe


----------



## pro2625

I finally took some pics of this beauty! Its a mistella gem series..Sorry the quality of the pics kind of sucks but thats the best I could do...


----------



## mike t

i believe what you have there is an aldo velani looks like an ultima i seen those on ebay about 7 years ago for around 35 or so dollars


----------



## buzkirk

Nice looking pipe, let us know how it smokes


----------



## pro2625

mike t said:


> i believe what you have there is an aldo velani looks like an ultima i seen those on ebay about 7 years ago for around 35 or so dollars


It says mistella gem series on the pipe. and it also says italy....Not much info on the pipe on the internet but its a great smoker :tu


----------



## mclayton

Pardon the absolutely terrible cam-phone quality..


----------



## stevo192

^ Another piper that plays the guitar, nice one!


----------



## mclayton

stevo192 said:


> ^ Another piper that plays the guitar, nice one!


Yes sir, 12 of my 22 years have been playing the guitar. Play primarily slide; the issue of Vintage Guitar under the box has my hero Allman on it, can't wait to read it with a bowl of an Eng. blend in that Negoita


----------



## pro2625

wow thats a nice pipe...I love the stem and the shape of the bowl:tu


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

Here is a Peterson Kapet 998 I,ve been working on just about to put a waxing on. Brian


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

After pic's, Peterson Kapet 998


----------



## rx2010

I picked this up yesterday at my B&M, who gave me 20% off as I'm a regular, pictures aren't awesome, but hopefully you get the idear



My curious dog checking it out


----------



## Dedalus

Peterson Harp #B10
Peterson Kinsale XL#17








Peterson Killarney 05
Peterson Standard System # 314








My collection thus far








Koi pipe holder my wife gave me for Christmas








my pipes, nestled among a few of my books








perhaps the only picture of me smoking at this point


----------



## aliefj96

their current home


----------



## N7COF

My latest pipe a Peterson Sandblasted Silver Spigot (106) Ebony Fishtail

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2201423160050172860VOZXRV


----------



## DubintheDam

N7COF said:


> My latest pipe a Peterson Sandblasted Silver Spigot (106) Ebony Fishtail
> 
> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2201423160050172860VOZXRV


I hate you, but really these recent Pete's Black Sandblast Spigots really rock...I mean, sexy as hell...I'm afraid I HAVE to buy one.


----------



## N7COF

DubintheDam said:


> I hate you, but really these recent Pete's Black Sandblast Spigots really rock...I mean, sexy as hell...I'm afraid I HAVE to buy one.


They sure do - I could see Cary Grant smoking one:tu


----------



## Dedalus

...ah, I see you're in the market for one as well...


----------



## DubintheDam

N7COF said:


> They sure do - I could see Cary Grant smoking one:tu


you've got me to a tee, but on another note; I'm very impressed with some of the stogie pipe purchases of late, perhaps it's just me but it seems we stogie pipers are refining our tastes some what, some very nice pipes posted recently...top marks...dub


----------



## N7COF

I just started pipe smoking early last year & just recently can define what I like & don't care for in a pipe


----------



## DubintheDam

N7COF said:


> I just started pipe smoking early last year & just recently can define what I like & don't care for in a pipe


My basic theory is, you can have a good pipe for $20 and if you pay more than $200, your just nuts!


----------



## N7COF

DubintheDam said:


> My basic theory is, you can have a good pipe for $20 and if you pay more than $200, your just nuts!


Yeah my best smoking pipe is the one I spent the least on - my Trypis p

My Peterson is the most I spent $170 usd & it sure is a sexy little pipe


----------



## Hermit

DubintheDam said:


> My basic theory is, you can have a good pipe for $20 and if you pay more than $200, your just nuts!


Why waste yer money on a Rembrandt when 
ya can enjoy Dogs Playing Poker on velvet?


----------



## Big D KC

Hermit said:


> Why waste yer money on a Rembrandt when
> ya can enjoy Dogs Playing Poker on velvet?


:r

I prefer Dogs Playing Pool, I enjoy it every evening when I walk past the pooltable! It hangs opposite of the head!


----------



## Hermit

Big D KC said:


> :r
> 
> I prefer Dogs Playing Pool, I enjoy it every evening when I walk past the pooltable! It hangs opposite of the head!


Well, there ya go. (and you saved a few million dollars.)


----------



## Quick_nick

If you got the money to spend on a Rembrandt then buy the F-ing Rembrandt. If you have to think about it because you can't afford it buy the dogs.


----------



## DubintheDam

I can pay $10 to go and see a Rembrandt in a museum here in Amsterdam, I can also by a poster for $10. 

Owning a $60 million Rembrandt will not provide me a BETTER experience than either of the latter...saying a plus $200 pipe is a Rembrandt of pipes, and a $20 is a 'dogs playing poker' is a statement that implies more arrogance than understanding IMHO. 

Just for the record my Paolo Becker (nearly always more than $200) has one of the worst drilled stem of all my pipes, second is my Castello.


----------



## DubintheDam

All in one day on my doorstep.....


----------



## N7COF

Nice Dub like a late xmas greetingp


----------



## DubintheDam

I hadn't been bitten over the holiday, saw athe Neerup's, $90 for the two, the Pete 68 was $90, 28 packets of sav filters cost me $..80cents per packet, in my B&M cost €3.25! The Bari in B&M, charcoal filters cost $5.00 per packet...I paid $20 for 9 packets...the pipe stand was also cheap $18...had to be done...credit crunch and all.


----------



## N7COF

DubintheDam said:


> I hadn't been bitten over the holiday, saw athe Neerup's, $90 for the two, the Pete 68 was $90, 28 packets of sav filters cost me $..80cents per packet, in my B&M cost €3.25! The Bari in B&M, charcoal filters cost $5.00 per packet...I paid $20 for 9 packets...the pipe stand was also cheap $18...had to be done...credit crunch and all.


Great - I'm looking at doing a bit of economic stimulus via my expanding pipe/baccy addiction


----------



## Quick_nick

Finally I'll post a picture of my pipes.


----------



## dmkerr

Quick_nick said:


> Finally I'll post a picture of my pipes.


What are 'em? Looks like a Stannie sandblast (I have that same shape in a smooth finish). I don't recognize the rest of them. Is the one on the bottom left a Wiley? Holy Schnikey, those pipes look nice!


----------



## Quick_nick

Sorry I forgot to post what they are.

Left column top to bottom; Bjarne, Bjarne, Bjarne, Randy Wiley

Right column top to bottom; Comoy, Savinelli, Stanwell, Savinelli.

I have another Bjarne that got left out of the picture because it's back at my parents place.


----------



## N7COF

My newest pipe arrived tonight at its new home, a J Rinaldi, I'll add pics later but for the meantime pics are here. - J Rinaldi Pipes - New Handmade Pipes


----------



## pro2625

awesome pipe N7COF!


----------



## Quick_nick

Oops I deleted the pic, here they are again.

Left column top to bottom; Bjarne, Bjarne, Bjarne, Randy Wiley

Right column top to bottom; Comoy, Savinelli, Stanwell, Savinelli.

I have another Bjarne that got left out of the picture because it's back at my parents place.


----------



## N7COF

pro2625 said:


> awesome pipe N7COF!


Thanks - here is my video about it. YouTube - A Very Special Pipe


----------



## N7COF

N7COF said:


> Thanks - here is my video about it. YouTube - A Very Special Pipe


Finally took a picture tonight of it

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2714002630050172860gnFpDH


----------



## Dzrtrat

Trying to get my post count up to 1000 by 2010 , I realized I hadn't posted in this thread yet.
Here's my favorite . 
Peterson's 9BC


----------



## tzaddi

Why not, here is a Zulu I recently restored. Thanks for the inspiration Rob.


----------



## Dzrtrat

Richard, have I told you that you do excellent referb work?......I'd like to compare some notes sometime.


----------



## N7COF

My 2nd J. Rinaldi pipe a powerful little pipe in the Pot style. http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2677900180050172860eNewCY


----------



## Hendu3270

Here's a pic of my Bjarne Freehand that cam in yesterday. I smoked it last night and LOVE this pipe. I'm still new to pipes but it was a much better smoke than my $20 pipe that I've been smoking.


----------



## WWhermit

Hendu3270 said:


> Here's a pic of my Bjarne Freehand that cam in yesterday. I smoked it last night and LOVE this pipe. I'm still new to pipes but it was a much better smoke than my $20 pipe that I've been smoking.


I have 2 Bjarne pipes and feel that he is/was one of the most underrated pipemakers. Too bad he had to pass on.

Grab 'em while you can. No more will be produced.

WWhermit


----------



## pro2625

N7COF said:


> Thanks - here is my video about it. YouTube - A Very Special Pipe


I think I commented on your video....I also saw you other new pipe and its awesome as well


----------



## N7COF

pro2625 said:


> I think I commented on your video....I also saw you other new pipe and its awesome as well


Thanks - this little Rinaldi pipe I smoke the most out of my small collection.

Amazing small but global pipe community on YouTube, I'll do another video next week when newest pipe arrives.


----------



## tzaddi

Dzrtrat said:


> Richard, have I told you that you do excellent referb work?......I'd like to compare some notes sometime.


Definitely, PM me sometime and I can give you my phone # for easy exchange. :mod:


----------



## Thisisme

Bought my first Briar pipe yesterday. Purchased it from a local B&M Edward's Pipe & Tobacco, here in Tampa. A very nice employee named Brett helped me out. 

It's a Royce Apple Medium with a rubber stem. Have smoked it once so far and get no taste from the stem material, which is good! Stem felt good when sipping from it as well. Love the shape of the bowl, very easy to hold onto. A very positive feel to it. One thing I will need to get used to is the smaller airway passage of the stem compared to my Cob. More resistance. I am going to have to recalibrate my puffing meter 

I also included a couple pics of my MM Cob Legend.

See attachments:


----------



## IrishCamel81

#1 Spent $80 on a basket pipe, from a mall shop on my eighteenth bday.
#2 Bjarne Freehand
#3 IK Meerschaum


----------



## Thisisme

IrishCamel81 said:


> #1 Spent $80 on a basket pipe, from a mall shop on my eighteenth bday.
> #2 Bjarne Freehand
> #3 IK Meerschaum


Cool Meerschaum! Love the claw holding the bowl.


----------



## GreekGodX

I just got my first 2 pipes. I posted about a sale at a B&M Store in Flint, MI. That place changed my smoking life. Here is my treasure from my visit: 
Pipe on the top is an Erik Nording. 
The pipe on the bottom is an Alpha "Rex", it was when they still produced them in Israel. This pipe had me from the moment I saw it.


----------



## drastic_quench

GreekGodX said:


> I just got my first 2 pipes. I posted about a sale at a B&M Store in Flint, MI. That place changed my smoking life. Here is my treasure from my visit:
> Pipe on the top is an Erik Nording.
> The pipe on the bottom is an Alpha "Rex", it was when they still produced them in Israel. This pipe had me from the moment I saw it.


I dig that craggy rustication.


----------



## N7COF

Latest addition to my growing collection of pipes a 1950s Wilke club pipe. Last one of the new old stock Wilke Clubs.

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2441478100050172860qQLyMV

Some history & pics, I believe only ones left are the 2 Canadians - Pipeworks & Wilke; Custom blended tobaccos, Wilke Briar Pipes.


----------



## timrenzi573

WWhermit said:


> I have 2 Bjarne pipes and feel that he is/was one of the most underrated pipemakers. Too bad he had to pass on.
> 
> Grab 'em while you can. No more will be produced.
> 
> WWhermit


He actually only marketed pipes - never made them. The sub 100$ lines were mostly made by Mogens Johansen, so if you like those, he makes them himself now under the brand name "johs" - you can get them at smokingpipes and a few other shops. you'll recognize them instantly when you see them.


----------



## WWhermit

timrenzi573 said:


> He actually only marketed pipes - never made them. The sub 100$ lines were mostly made by Mogens Johansen, so if you like those, he makes them himself now under the brand name "johs" - you can get them at smokingpipes and a few other shops. you'll recognize them instantly when you see them.


Don't know who told you that he never made pipes, but that's simply not true. If you go to www.oompaul.com and click on podcasts, there's an interview with him 1 month before his death. In it he speaks of how he started his business making all the pipes himself.

Towards the end he spent all his time marketing and traveling, but the Bjarne name is solely due to him. What impressed me most about him is that every one of his pipes are handmade. Only about 10% of the manufacturers can claim that, and the quality of his pipes bear witness to his standards.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## timrenzi573

WWhermit said:


> Don't know who told you that he never made pipes, but that's simply not true. If you go to www.oompaul.com and click on podcasts, there's an interview with him 1 month before his death. In it he speaks of how he started his business making all the pipes himself.
> 
> Towards the end he spent all his time marketing and traveling, but the Bjarne name is solely due to him. What impressed me most about him is that every one of his pipes are handmade. Only about 10% of the manufacturers can claim that, and the quality of his pipes bear witness to his standards.
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


Perhaps when he started, but anyone buying pipes that said "Bjarne" or "Bjarne Nielsen" on them anytime in recent memory was either buying one made by Mogens Johansen (The lower end 80-120$ Bjarne ones) or someone like Ph. Vigen (higher end Bjarne Nielsen pieces) - there have been others who worked for him as well. Just wanted to point out to anyone who likes those lower end Bjarne stamped semi-handmades that they can still buy the exact same pipe at the exact same price if they get a Johs pipe.


----------



## JamesS

I picked up two new pipes at the local pipe shop. Sadly, it's closing, but the good news is everything was discounted.

First: sorry for the quality. I used my iPhone as I don't have a good camera yet. I'll get better pics up in a bit.

The first pipe is a Savinelli Autograph. It's a sort of puzzle pattern, straight grain, and slightly bent. Yes, the image is rotated 90 degrees and I can't figure out how to fix that without opening it up in the GIMP and manually rotating the image.



The second pipe is a Mauro Armellini.



I love the bowl's color on this pipe. It was a bit of an impulse buy, as the price really couldn't have been any better.


----------



## King

New Pipe, but not sure how to get picture up.
Sorry if it does not work.

Dunhill Root XXL


----------



## Zarathustra19

My sole pipe that is not of the Dr. Grabow variety. Carved for Gettysburg Cigar Co. by a gentleman named Gordon out of Reading, PA.










Ironically, I just found out that my closest B&M at school here (Shippensburg) is Boswell's, maker of fine Pipes and seller of excellent cigars and tobacco. Small world. Nicest people.


----------



## bpcr

Just a little mer i picked up ...:shocked:









By bpcr, shot with DSLR-A100 at 2009-02-23









By bpcr, shot with DSLR-A100 at 2009-02-23


----------



## N7COF

Just getting around to posting this one up, my 3rd pipe from Jon Rinaldi
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2853060300050172860whjUlH


----------



## N7COF

Todays arrival a Peter Hedegaard estate pipe, also my 1st filter pipe 9mm & using Big Ben filters.

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2002991300050172860xzLRYc


----------



## DubintheDam

Very Nice PH...N7COF..... do try Savinelli's 9mm Balsa filters when you get the chance. Filters can seriously improve many aromatics and tone down harsher stronger blends. IMHO every pipe smoker should have a couple in his collection.


----------



## N7COF

DubintheDam said:


> Very Nice PH...N7COF..... do try Savinelli's 9mm Balsa filters when you get the chance. Filters can seriously improve many aromatics and tone down harsher stronger blends. IMHO every pipe smoker should have a couple in his collection.


Hi Dub

I thought I'd try a filter pipe after watching yours & Lars videos, I do like it, seems a smoother smoking experience 

Thanks & I was trying to remember which filters you recommended from one of your YT videos.

I'll have to find out who sells those here in the states & try them out.


----------



## Requiem

my modest pipes: (3 Hilson and 2 Big Ben)


----------



## Requiem

plus a Peterson and a Savinelli:


----------



## Plazma

I purchased 2 pipes of ebay. One was labled as a "wild honey" which was made in England. I don't know much about these pipes outside of what was listed about them (which wasn't much.) The second pipe I got was also pretty vague. It has "Champion" stamped on one side, and "V.V Made In France" on the other. Both pipes came pretty clean, the Champion needs to have the stemp cleaned up but the bowl smells great and the shank looks well taken care off.

Here's the Wild Honey


Here's the Champion
 (you can see the V.V stamp here)

 (here you see the "Champion")


----------



## Cliffhanger

Ooops *ignore*


----------



## DSturg369

There's some very nice pipes in here. WTG folks!! :thumb:


----------



## KinnScience

May I ask: did you stain this after you stripped it? Or did you go right to the carnuba?


tzaddi said:


> Why not, here is a Zulu I recently restored. Thanks for the inspiration Rob.


----------



## Mister Moo

A short, sweet and very light little prince by Peter Brakner. The walls are thick and the bowl is conical so it doesn't hold much tobak but smokes very cool from top to bottom. It arrived off ebay totally nasty but an hour or so with some sandpaper, hot water, American Idol (how about that Adam/Tracks of My Tears?) paper towels, toothpaste and an electric toothbrush has it almost right. I never smoked a prince before this one; the design does put the wood in all the right places.

A little creative messing with the saturation settings in Photoshop can make a huge change in a pipe's appearance. The seller of this prince did a good job (intentionally, or not) of changing the color saturation in his listing; the listing photo made the stem look as black as in the pic above, after more than an hour of scouring. I took his listing photo and edited it, bringing back the original appearance of the stem. In fact, it actually looked worse than this:


----------



## Mad Hatter

Nice pipe Moo. I bought a pipe a couple months ago that I thought was a Prince of Wales....... turned out to be a squash tomato, a shape I have less than beautiful feeling for........... small bowl there too which means I don't have to look at the ugly thing very long to finish a smoke. Wish I could photoshop it


----------



## Mister Moo

Mad Hatter said:


> ...small bowl there too which means I don't have to look at the ugly thing very long to finish a smoke.


:biggrin: Sorry you got a broken vegetable when you expected royalty.


----------



## tzaddi

KinnScience said:


> May I ask: did you stain this after you stripped it? Or did you go right to the carnuba?


Went from the rubbing compound right to the carnuba. Thanks for the interest.  I prefer the natural wood.


----------



## Dedalus

Peterson Saint Patrick's Day 2009 #502. My first straight pipe. I couldn't pass it up with that grain.


----------



## Dedalus

A couple pics of my Peterson Claddagh #408.


----------



## KinnScience

tzaddi said:


> Went from the rubbing compound right to the carnuba. Thanks for the interest.  I prefer the natural wood.


What kind of rubbing compound? Boy, I really need to know ... I use tripoli and CBR .. (or whatever the achronym is .. I can't remember), for my stems ..but have no idea what to use on wood. I really like the way that pipe looks.


----------



## tzaddi

KinnScience said:


> What kind of rubbing compound? Boy, I really need to know ... I use tripoli and CBR .. (or whatever the achronym is .. I can't remember), for my stems ..but have no idea what to use on wood. I really like the way that pipe looks.


Rottenstone powder mixed with rubbing alcohol. Good luck with your project.

-Richard


----------



## Requiem

My most recent order:









Savinelli Tundra 628 rustic


----------



## Searchlight

Wait, what's that say about smoking? I can barely read it.

Smoking Hills? That doesn't even make sense.

Whatever. It's probably not important.


----------



## Requiem

Yeah, that really stands out... and you should see the pictures at the bottom of the tin, with pictures of cancered lungs and terminal pacients...:dunno:


----------



## N7COF

My latest pipe (10th) that I'm a caregiver for, a Dunhill 5117 straight bulldog.

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2197551390050172860dzkrDv

Video of me sharing my 1st bowl & with Escudo plus my attempt at British humor - YouTube - Hallelujah Dunhill

I have gifted seven of my pipes to friends & fellow pipe smokers. My two remaining pipes are a Peter Hedegaard & a Jon Rinaldi.

The Dunhill I'll use for VaPers like Escudo

The Hedegaard I use for Latakia blends like Penzance

The Rinaldi I use for English blends like PW&W #13

I do have a 11th pipe on its way I will use for the occasional craving of Aromatics

Cheers
Brian


----------



## ptrk626

My two newest pipes from Mario Grandi. Super fast delivery!


----------



## N7COF

ptrk626 said:


> My two newest pipes from Mario Grandi. Super fast delivery!


Very Nice ipe:


----------



## KinnScience

tzaddi said:


> Rottenstone powder mixed with rubbing alcohol. Good luck with your project.
> 
> -Richard


whoo boy, I'm sorry to keep on about this .. but "Rottenstone powder"?

Is that anything like Tripoli? Can I use Tripoli? I have no idea where to get Rottenstone powder. I guess I'm asking what rubbing compounds will work with wood. Is the Tripoli etc rubbing compounds only for stems/plastic etc?


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

Requiem said:


> Yeah, that really stands out... and you should see the pictures at the bottom of the tin, with pictures of cancered lungs and terminal pacients...:dunno:


*Singing* You don't always die from tobacooooooooo......Sometimes you just lose a luuuuung........Oh, you don't always die from tobacooooooooooooo.......Sometimes they just snip out your tooooounge......

:banplease::bitchslap:


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

ptrk626 said:


> My two newest pipes from Mario Grandi. Super fast delivery!


Nice purchases. I second the fast delivery on the MG pipes. They must have a distributor in the US to get them here that fast.

They are, all in all, very decent smokers for the money.

-Tyler


----------



## nate560

Here is latest pipe a Ardor


----------



## tzaddi

KinnScience said:


> whoo boy, I'm sorry to keep on about this .. but "Rottenstone powder"?
> 
> Is that anything like Tripoli? Can I use Tripoli? I have no idea where to get Rottenstone powder. I guess I'm asking what rubbing compounds will work with wood. Is the Tripoli etc rubbing compounds only for stems/plastic etc?


Rotten stone, or rottenstone, is a form of powdered stone which is used to polish wood and some soft metals;* you may also hear it referred to as tripoli*. It is typically available from stores which cater to woodworkers, and it can also be ordered through specialty suppliers. This product can be useful to have around the home, as it can be utilized to buff out stains in addition to being used to finish wood.

Classically, rotten stone is made from soft, powdered limestone mixed with silica. The result is a soft abrasive powder which can be used towards the end of the finishing process to create a smooth, clean finish. Typically, rotten stone is applied after varnishing and a rough polishing with pumice powder, which buffs out the big uneven spots, making it easier to use the rotten stone. After polishing, the wood should have a bright, glossy finish.

Rotten stone comes in powder form, meaning that people must mix it into a paste before using it. Many woodworkers use oil to make their rotten stone paste, although it is also possible to use water. The paste is smeared onto a cloth to make it easier to apply. As is the case with other abrasives, it is a good idea to be mindful about which direction the cloth is moved in, to ensure that the wood and finish do not develop a strange appearance or texture.

Rotten stone can also be used on some metals, like brass, in addition to wood. If you aren't sure whether or not rotten stone is safe to use with a metal, find a patch which is not readily visible or exposed, and apply a small amount of paste to it with a soft cloth. If the metal buffs into a smooth, glossy finish, you can go ahead and polish the rest of the object; if the rotten stone creates gouges or dulls the finish, you will need to find another metal polishing product.

When you use rotten stone to buff out stains, be aware that it can react poorly with some wood finishes if it is applied too dry or too roughly. Increasing the amount of lubricating oil or water used in the paste is a good way to reduce the risk of creating a gouge or messing up the finish. As is the case with metal, if you aren't sure whether or not you can use rotten stone on a stain, find a hidden patch on the object and do a spot test.

I use it to finish the stem and the bowl. Hope that helps.


----------



## ptrk626

morefifemusicanyone said:


> *Singing* You don't always die from tobacooooooooo......Sometimes you just lose a luuuuung........Oh, you don't always die from tobacooooooooooooo.......Sometimes they just snip out your tooooounge......
> 
> :banplease::bitchslap:


Fed Ex dropped it off yesterday with a orange sticker that said "this package is a day early". It was a nice surprise. I bought them based on a few positive comments from this board. The price was very reasonable and they were flexible on the price of one pipe with a "make a best offer" option. Now I have to ask... what's with the song? Are you drinking again??? :al


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

ptrk626 said:


> Fed Ex dropped it off yesterday with a orange sticker that said "this package is a day early". It was a nice surprise. I bought them based on a few positive comments from this board. The price was very reasonable and they were flexible on the price of one pipe with a "make a best offer" option. Now I have to ask... what's with the song? Are you drinking again??? :al


Haha, if you have never seen the commercial, see the video on Youtube.

I start singing that song when I am introducing friends to cigars or pipe. They get a squeamish look, but I figure you have to like it enough to accept the risks. :der:


----------



## brianwalden

morefifemusicanyone said:


> Haha, if you have never seen the commercial, see the video on Youtube.
> 
> I start singing that song when I am introducing friends to cigars or pipe. They get a squeamish look, but I figure you have to like it enough to accept the risks. :der:


I dunno, that singing cowboy looks like a pretty happy-go-lucky guy. Makes me think a hole in my throat might not be so bad after all. All things considered, I think I'd take a hole in my neck if it meant I got to be a real live cowboy. What's cooler than being a cowboy? Yippie-kai-yay! :cowboyic9:


----------



## KinnScience

tzaddi said:


> I use it to finish the stem and the bowl. Hope that helps.


That is absolutely a big help, thank you. One final question (I hope) if I may.

You say you use tripoli (rottenstone) powder mixed with alcohol. I have Tripoli in a solid bar. I don't know what the base is. Have you ever used it in a solid block form? I am concerned about the possibility of an oily base (whatever it is, though it may be water soluable for all I know .. I suppose I could test the chem characteristics .. but heh..). Anyway, my main concern is the porousness of the wood/briar material and the absorption of the Tripoli base. I assume that is why you use the powder with alchohol base. I am trying to find powder .. but not having much luck.

Thank you very much for your help,

Brian Kinn


----------



## tzaddi

KinnScience said:


> That is absolutely a big help, thank you. One final question (I hope) if I may.
> 
> You say you use tripoli (rottenstone) powder mixed with alcohol. I have Tripoli in a solid bar. I don't know what the base is. Have you ever used it in a solid block form? I am concerned about the possibility of an oily base (whatever it is, though it may be water soluable for all I know .. I suppose I could test the chem characteristics .. but heh..). Anyway, my main concern is the porousness of the wood/briar material and the absorption of the Tripoli base. I assume that is why you use the powder with alchohol base. I am trying to find powder .. but not having much luck.
> 
> Thank you very much for your help,
> 
> Brian Kinn


You are correct in your assumption regarding my use of alcohol for the rottenstone powder paste. The alcohol easily dissipates before it can penetrate the wood.

Here is a link to a place that sells rottenstone powder for wood finishing.
Behlen's Rubbing Products
You can get a pound for under $5.

Glad to be of help and I appreciate your specific questions and persistence.


----------



## KinnScience

tzaddi said:


> You are correct in your assumption regarding my use of alcohol for the rottenstone powder paste. The alcohol easily dissipates before it can penetrate the wood.
> 
> Here is a link to a place that sells rottenstone powder for wood finishing.
> Behlen's Rubbing Products
> You can get a pound for under $5.
> 
> Glad to be of help and I appreciate your specific questions and persistence.


Thank you very much. I'm going to enjoy this. Now I need to get some more used pipes to restore. I have a few .. but I think I am going to like doing this. :smile:

I bought 3 lbs. It was on sale so ..


----------



## KinnScience

*OK .. back to topic. Here is my latest*

Randy Wiley; I love the pipe, but how the heck am I supposed to hold it in my teeth? The mouthpiece is fat and it has a sharp taper which leaves no flat area to hold in my teeth. Am I supposed to hold the tip in my teeth and let it dangle on my chin? (what is that tip called anyway?)


























ooops, now where did that last one come from? ;-)


----------



## Mad Hatter

Here are a couple photos of a Cavicchi estate I bought a couple months ago



 
​


----------



## VFD421

Here is a Randy Wiley I am breaking in:










This is my first Wiley pipe, a squat acorn and it sure is nice so far.


----------



## sepia5

Mad Hatter said:


> Here are a couple photos of a Cavicchi estate I bought a couple months ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Love those Cavicchis. I've read in several places that the c's and cc's are among the best pipes out there for the buck. You got a nice pipe there.


----------



## nothingclever

Here is my simple/humble collection so far:


----------



## cherrywoodgirl

My pipe and I... though I'm not smoking it...


----------



## DeadFrog

Well I decided to face the wrath of the wife and purchase a higher quality pipe. I've got a few cobs and ebay-bought estates, but really wanted to invest in a decent Peterson. After ditching work for a bit and spending some time in the local B&M I decided on a Peterson System 312. Sticking with the Irish theme, I decided to try something different (for me) in the way of baccy by also getting a tin of Peterson's Irish Whiskey. I can't wait to try both of these out! 


Crappy cell phone pic:


----------



## Requiem

It´s nice to see a young lady smoking a pipe. 
Is that your only pipe? Is it a Stanwell?



cherrywoodgirl said:


> My pipe and I... though I'm not smoking it...


----------



## Dedalus

DeadFrog said:


> Well I decided to face the wrath of the wife and purchase a higher quality pipe. I've got a few cobs and ebay-bought estates, but really wanted to invest in a decent Peterson. After ditching work for a bit and spending some time in the local B&M I decided on a Peterson System 312.


Pete System 312 was my first pipe as well. It's a great first pipe. Smokes cool. Helps with the newbie drool problem. And you can purchase a fishtail replacement stem for 16 bucks from pipes and cigars to get the feel for both the p-lip and fishtail. Enjoy!


----------



## cherrywoodgirl

Requiem said:


> It´s nice to see a young lady smoking a pipe.
> Is that your only pipe? Is it a Stanwell?


Thank you- it is a Stanwell! How on earth can you tell that?

It's my first pipe, my father gave it to me. Unfortunately his tobacco is very old and stale and made for a terrible first smoke. I think I will buy some vanilla blend when I drive out to Philadelphia.


----------



## uvacom

cherrywoodgirl said:


> Thank you- it is a Stanwell! How on earth can you tell that?
> 
> It's my first pipe, my father gave it to me. Unfortunately his tobacco is very old and stale and made for a terrible first smoke. I think I will buy some vanilla blend when I drive out to Philadelphia.


That's a nice first pipe!

You could also join in on the Newbie Sampler Trade for pipes. That will allow you to try several different kinds of tobacco that an experienced smoker enjoys and can tailor to your preferences.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I thought I'd post this photo for Kinnscience after a conversation we had tonight



The pipes on the left are all Tanganyika "kiko" meers. On the right is a Barling, a kiko meer-lined briar bulldog and a Pioneer bent dublin, all african meers with that one exception


----------



## Mad Hatter

Not my pipes but here a couple of Ebay purchased peterson african meers


----------



## DubintheDam

Wow...wow..wow...worth every cent.. and then some more...dub


----------



## cp478

Mad Hatter said:


> Not my pipes but here a couple of Ebay purchased peterson african meers


 sorry to hijack this link but i have just won an auction for a pete identical to this and was wanting to know a little about this line of petes? thank you!


----------



## Mad Hatter

I can't help you. A serious Peterson collector or someone well-versed in pipemaking history would be your best bets for information.


----------



## sounds7

Im too lazy to give picks one by one but you get the idea










Top shelf- My mutes- I play trumpet proffesionally hence my handle "sounds"
second shelf unopened tins of everything from Sobranie to Dunhill and then 24 pipes 12 on each side of the rack and then two that I have on display that are too big for me to smoke. I have the usual suspects: Dunhill, Charatan, Savanelli, Comoy, Nording, Ben Wade, Brebbia, Sven Lars, etc. etc.
3rd shelf aging tobacco from various years and makers as well as my mixing tobacco and my Humidor with Cigars from all over including cuba.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

cherrywoodgirl said:


> Thank you- it is a Stanwell! How on earth can you tell that?
> 
> It's my first pipe, my father gave it to me. Unfortunately his tobacco is very old and stale and made for a terrible first smoke. I think I will buy some vanilla blend when I drive out to Philadelphia.


Welcome! Nice to see young women enjoying the hobby as well.

We are able to tell it is a Stanwell from the little S with a crown over it. Nice looking pipe!


----------



## Old Stogie

Here's my meerschaum.


----------



## Old Stogie

[No message]


----------



## DeadFrog

Here's my modest collection. (Clockwise) My Vauen LOTR pipe, Lorenzo Spitfire, Amphora X-tra estate pipe, Arcadia estate pipe, and Peterson System 312. Two MM cob pipes round out my collection so far.


----------



## KinnScience

Mad Hatter said:


> I thought I'd post this photo for Kinnscience after a conversation we had tonight
> 
> The pipes on the left are all Tanganyika "kiko" meers. On the right is a Barling, a kiko meer-lined briar bulldog and a Pioneer bent dublin, all african meers with that one exception


Wow, very nice african meers. I love african meers, they smoke soooo cool and evenly. Frankly, I don't think much can compare to them. I've smoked softer meers .. and I prefer the africans if for no other reason than they seem to smoke a bit dryer... and of course they are stronger. I missed a nice Thompson the other night. I did get a real nice turkish carved ... it is the most spectacular carved I have ever seen ... I got it for about $56. When it arrives I'll post it. I can't wait to get it. Meanwhile please check out the ebay photo .. let me know what ya think:

paste this item number in the search: 230335987895


----------



## Mad Hatter

KinnScience said:


> Wow, very nice african meers. I love african meers, they smoke soooo cool and evenly. Frankly, I don't think much can compare to them. I've smoked softer meers .. and I prefer the africans if for no other reason than they seem to smoke a bit dryer... and of course they are stronger. I missed a nice Thompson the other night. I did get a real nice turkish carved ... it is the most spectacular carved I have ever seen ... I got it for about $56. When it arrives I'll post it. I can't wait to get it. Meanwhile please check out the ebay photo .. let me know what ya think:
> 
> paste this item number in the search: 230335987895


You can copy the item URL and paste it Turkish pipe, signed and numbered - eBay (item 230335987895 end time Apr-12-09 18:49:26 PDT)

Some of those carvers are amazing. You should check out S.Yanik's carvings


----------



## Mad Hatter

Brian Kinn hooked me up with the number of his local B&M so I was able to buy this unsmoked meerschaum beauty


----------



## KinnScience

Mad Hatter said:


> Brian Kinn hooked me up with the number of his local B&M so I was able to buy this unsmoked meerschaum beauty


Hey bro,

You got another one comin ... in the mail. This one is the best of all the ones he had in the store. I have to admit .. I had to practically pry it loose from my hands, but I just couldn't let ya down. I only filled it about 3 times. I did need to buff the stem .. cuz it sat in his store so long it had oxidation .. and I can't stand the taste.

That Cavvichi is extremely sweet. Nice job on the modifications, thanx.

BK


----------



## RipVanWinkle

I have several more than these, but these three are the only ones I happen to have pictures of ATM...

My first brand-name pipe I ever bought: Peterson System 314









~$25 on ebay: La Rocca ORO bulldog









My 20th B-day present to myself: Savinelli Alligator









I'll put more up once I get more batteries for my camera... hoto:


----------



## AcworthAl

agony said:


> Here's my collection so far since I started smoking pipes 2.5 months ago.
> There's nothing expensive or fancy in there, and most were ebay estates that were really gunky. I learned to sterilize pretty quickly.
> 
> Front of the rack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> -Stanwell Straight Grain billiard from Frenchy
> -GBD large Midnight billiard (my favorite English smoker)
> -No Name London briar short billiard
> -Lorenzo dublin
> -Kaywoodie Prime Grain 3-hole stinger dublin
> -Savinelli naturel saddle shape lucite
> -Peterson Republic era DeLuxe billiard
> -Savinelli Linea Peu 76 1/8 bent dublin (great VA smoker)
> -No Name rusticated small dublin
> -No Name French-made "Straight Grain" cutty
> -"London Made" lucite-stemmed zulu
> -Savinelli machine made 1/4 bent (my first briar pipe)
> 
> Up top are a Sav Gandalf semiCW and a Savinelli CW.
> 
> In front L to R:
> -cheap meer
> -two crappy hot smokin' brylon Medicos
> -a strange, clay/ceramic unsmoked marked "Manhattan"?????
> 
> The other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to Right:
> -small Medico Crest billiard
> -Grabow Sculptura 1/4 bent
> -my second cob, straight
> -small Medico Crest dublin
> -Unsmoked cob (Freebie from Frenchy. Thanks Frenchy!!)
> -Grabow Starfire cutty
> -Piccadilly 1/8 bent cutty
> -Kaywoodie 3-hole straight acorn
> -GBD Rockroot straight apple/egg
> -GBD Rockroot bulldog
> -Grabow starfire icepick
> -Grabow 1/8 bent zulu
> 
> The cob up front was my very first pipe, picked up with a pouch of Captain Black white.
> 
> I figure most of these were for educational purposes, not only in my ability to clean up an estate, but in the art of smoking/packing/cleaning/caring/feeding a pipe.
> One day I hope to get a few really good pipes.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Where did you buy the pipe rack


----------



## ptrk626

Now I know who's been out bidding me !!! AWESOME COLLECTION for 3 months. Now for pete's sake let some of us other newbies win a pipe! :boohoo:


----------



## Zodduska

I'm just starting my pipe collection so not many to show off yet..

My first briar: Chacom Dynastie estate pipe



















Peterson Kinsale XL21, I really like this one. :sing:



















Savinelli Churchwarden 104


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Nice looking pipes, Jim! :tu


----------



## Zodduska

Thanks Dave! I'll be heading to the Chicago pipe show next weekend and I have a feeling a few more will be coming home with me.


----------



## DSturg369

Truely some beauties in here, WTG guys!! :thumb:


----------



## DSturg369

Went through my collection and this is what I have as of 04/21/09.....


----------



## Zodduska

Awesome collection you have there Dale!


----------



## DSturg369

Thank you Jim. I'm hoping to add to the collection soon, but times being what they are it just isn't in the cards right now. 

Although I have smoked each one at least a few times and all are decent smokers, some better than others, and I have a good rotation going right now, I always seem to go back to the same dozen or so pipes. :noidea:


----------



## mojo

Here's my small collection of pipes that were purchased back in the 1980's when I started smoking. I think that some of the brands are still around while others might be gone. I think Willmer is gone. I took these guys out of storage recently since I'm back to smoking a pipe again away from cigars. My favorite ones are the Sasieni & Willmer.


----------



## cp478

hers mine so far.


----------



## cp478

sorry!!!!!!!!

new at playing with camera


----------



## AcworthAl

Got this last week from Iwan Ries for $57.00 it is a Pete Sterling with P-Lip - a great smoker


----------



## AcworthAl

I have a very small pipe collection


----------



## AcworthAl

Can someone tell me how to upload photo (not just by attachment)

I thought I saw a reply, but I can't seem to locate it.


----------



## DSturg369

AcworthAl said:


> I have a very small pipe collection


I consider 1 pipe to be a very small collection, you have a basketball team there, and nice pipes they are!! :tu


----------



## Mad Hatter

AcworthAl said:


> Can someone tell me how to upload photo (not just by attachment)
> 
> I thought I saw a reply, but I can't seem to locate it.


You can copy and paste


----------



## mojo

AcworthAl said:


> Can someone tell me how to upload photo (not just by attachment)
> 
> I thought I saw a reply, but I can't seem to locate it.


Well you can do it this way with the tags, put your url address between the tags. Good luck.


----------



## DSturg369

Just remember, unlike an attachment that can be uploaded directly from your computer, an IMG has to first be posted somewhere on the internet. Also, the size here will be the exact same size as it is posted on the other site. 

You can use Photo Bucket or you can creat an album and post pics on this site under the "Quick Links - Pictures & Albums" tabs above. Then you can just copy/paste the BB code from there.


----------



## Hendu3270

I posted a stock photo of a pipe I bought on Ebay the other day but thought I'd post a couple of pics that I took. My apologies for the funky color of the pics.









Bjarne Bulldog









Molina
This pipe was in the $30 price range but I love it. It smokes great and the smoking chamber is wider than I thought it would be and holds a ton of tobacco.


----------



## nate560

nice pickup


----------



## 8ball

Pretty sharp. I like both of em.


----------



## DeadFrog

Nice couple of pipes you picked up there, congrats!


----------



## AcworthAl

This is my very small pipe collection









Al


----------



## DubintheDam

AcworthAl said:


> This is my very small pipe collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al


A solid start I'd say...love the dense grain on those P-lips. You're good to go.


----------



## N7COF

X2 nice collection of Peterson's.

Well PAD struck again of the Morta variety. I've been chatting back & forth via e-mail with Tom & is always timely in his replies - great to work with. Looking forward to my 3rd TRP pipe in Morta.

Tom Richard Pipes (Thomas Mehret) - Tom Richard Pipes - Pipedia - Pipemaker - TOM RICHARD - Germany - http://www.tom-richard-pfeifen.privat.t-online.de/

Creating Pipes From Morta - Creating Pipes From Morta - Pipedia

YT video on my 1st TRP pipe a cutty in morta - YouTube - TRP Morta Pipes

Pic of my 1st TRP pipe 
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2776535410050172860ujvFyS

Pic of my 2nd TRP pipe that got shipped today, of course I'll do a YT video on it.
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2597836120050172860roRWGI


----------



## Mad Hatter

Everyone should have a morta


----------



## N7COF

Mad Hatter said:


> Everyone should have a morta


I agree especially since I guess I'm now considered a collector of Morta pipes.

I'm still trying to define the morta experience, Somewhat like smoking a very fine & very old briar pipe that is also a very clean smoking pipe.


----------



## KinnScience

Mad Hatter said:


> Everyone should have a morta


Hmmm Morta. That is that black african hard wood right?

great. Just when I thought I was DONE buying pipes for a while. Now you got me thinking about Morta pipes. (anyone got a couch I can sleep on for a few months?)


----------



## Mad Hatter

KinnScience said:


> Hmmm Morta. That is that black african hard wood right?
> 
> great. Just when I thought I was DONE buying pipes for a while. Now you got me thinking about Morta pipes. (anyone got a couch I can sleep on for a few months?)


Its bog oak (wood salvaged from a bog). I smoked mine a couple days ago and I thought KS should have one of these if he can find one.


----------



## David M

After some discussion on a Modern Pipe I took the advice to take it a little slower from the beginning and I ended up buying this little guy today.
Its a Stanwell and I got it for $50.
Shop-owner says I "scored" because this pipe has not been bought by anyone for the past 3 years and its been price reduced a lot over that time. Used to be $150. 
Here she is. My First Puff Baby.
Thanks again for all the advice earlier.


By DMDM


By DMDM


----------



## Mad Hatter

Sweet pipe David. If that's a Zebrano they retailed for about $63 but I recently saw one go on Ebay for about $85. I don't know if Stanwell still makes them but they were one of my favorite finishes.

edit: I guess they do still make them


----------



## David M

That is hilarious!
He began by saying it was a Savanelli. I then mentioned it said Stanwell Zabrano.
Looks like...slowly but surely we will get to the truth.

He has at least 200 in his shop. Even a Kristen one that I got a picture of and will post later. Picked out a few but kept coming back to that one.

I like him...or her...your pipes men or women?


----------



## Mad Hatter

David M* said:


> ...your pipes men or women?


Honestly I've never thought about that


----------



## Requiem

That's a very nice first pipe.
Take good care of it and it will do the same to you.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I have a $5 corn pipe, very classy I must say.


----------



## Hermit

Just got this Ser Jacopo.
It smokes as good as it looks.


----------



## AcworthAl

DubintheDam said:


> A solid start I'd say...love the dense grain on those P-lips. You're good to go.


They are Baby Bents (a 12 dollar mini-pipe) from Pipes and Cigars. They are very small, hence, my small pipe collection. To provide an example of scale, the Cobb at the bottom is 3 inches long. I use the mini-pipes to smoke during break. Cheap as they are they smoke well and are very attractive. One of these days I will post the picture of the rest of my pipes.

Take it easy and keep making the YouTube videos, they are my favorite.


----------



## 8ball

Hermit said:


> Just got this Ser Jacopo.
> It smokes as good as it looks.


:tu Outstanding!


----------



## Mad Hatter

Too much maintenance for me Hermit but it sure looks nice. I love the stain/finish


----------



## Dylan Cerling

I really like that Stannie David.

I think I'm a straight-pipe man - I rarely like the bents as much as the straights.


----------



## Mad Hatter

N7COF said:


> I agree especially since I guess I'm now considered a collector of Morta pipes.
> 
> I'm still trying to define the morta experience, Somewhat like smoking a very fine & very old briar pipe that is also a very clean smoking pipe.


I hadn't thought about it but mine does smoke really clean. Also adds a bit of boggy flavor to the smoke. I'm currently using mine for burleys but I'm not having much luck growing a cake.

PS - Now I know why I can never find any of these on the 'net....... somebody is buying them all up :mad2:


----------



## N7COF

Mad Hatter said:


> I hadn't thought about it but mine does smoke really clean. Also adds a bit of boggy flavor to the smoke. I'm currently using mine for burleys but I'm not having much luck growing a cake.
> 
> PS - Now I know why I can never find any of these on the 'net....... somebody is buying them all up :mad2:


I've been getting good cake with Penzance in mine - they do smoke amazingly clean.

Sorry looks like last month I cleared out SmokingPipes.com of their Escudo stock & recently morta pipes in the states.

From a post on these pipes over at BoB:

I haven't tried vapers in mine it is dedicated to Penzance that I love in it.

Lot of good info on Talbert's site - Talbert Morta: FAQ also link to their blog that is more current with them settling in back here in the states - The Talbert Pipe Blog

"In flavor, they are unique - they LOVE Latakia-based blends and English tobaccos in general. A morta pipe will make the most generic and dull English blend display depth, sweetness and nuance previously unguessed-at. In my opinion, even the classic English oil-cured briars don't perform as well with enhancing the flavor of something like Dunhill's 965. The flip side of this is that the material has a flattening effect on the more delicate tobaccos and it does not perform as well as briar with Virginia/Perique blends. Subtle flavors (Escudo for example) tend to get lost in morta and the smoke can be flat."


----------



## David M

Dylan Cerling said:


> I really like that Stannie David.
> 
> I think I'm a straight-pipe man - I rarely like the bents as much as the straights.


Thanks Dylan.

I am gonna move forward with another purchase in line with your thoughts.

Based on everything I have read here over the past 2 days and my High Chimney status, together, the next step is not overusing the "stannie" 

I am gonna get another straight one. Some have mentioned the ease of use with straights, especially for Noobs like me. I will follow the lead there.


----------



## N7COF

My 3rd TRP pipe also in Morta, this one with a army mount is in transit to Vegas. This should satisfy my PAD for a while.

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2058927700050172860JNYBUV


----------



## Hendu3270

Purchased another Bjarne on Ebay yesterday. Should be here Monday or Tuesday. For some reason I'm just drawn to Bjarne pipes. Anyway, here's a stock photo from Ebay. I'll post my own once it's in my hands.










Oh and this picture is actually from a differrent auction of the same pipe. The pictures weren't quite as nice for the auction I ended up winning.


----------



## RJpuffs

Hendu3270 said:


> Purchased another Bjarne on Ebay yesterday. Should be here Monday or Tuesday. For some reason I'm just drawn to Bjarne pipes...


I love my Bjarnes too - its a pity there will be no more. I have one Johs, he made many of the last Bjarne pipes and the quality seems close. The Johs I have is not bad, but its not as good as my best Bjarne(s).


----------



## commonsenseman

Here's a Peterson St Patrick's Day Special 2009 I picked in Deadwood, SD.







The wood pattern of the right side of this pipe is just amazing, can't wait to break it in!

By the way if you've never been to deadwood, they have an awesome smoke shop, with blues music, and a great selection of beer. Check it out sometime!


----------



## 8ball

That's a really nice pipe. I'd love to go to Deadwood. The closest I have been is the HBO show. Sadly, I shed a tear when it was cancelled.


----------



## David M

commonsenseman said:


>


Very nice background layout & prep in the photo. Good job!

***

Yah. In honor of that really great show now gone....
Well, quick preface for anybody that doesn't know the show and may get shocked or fall out of their chair by what they are about to see.

Deadwood is a show based on the 19th century pioneer time in California, during the Goldrush. Deadwood was a mining start-up town where anything bad could happen and did happen. Buffalo Bill was killed there.

Lookie here, a bit of interesting info on the origins of the word **** and COCKSUCKER.

"As a lot of people have noted, the show is positively swilling in obscenity -- the characters use "f*ck" and "f*cking" with a frequency that would make Tony Soprano blush."

But "f*ck" wasn't actually a swear-word back then. It was indecent, of course, but people only used it for the sexual act itself. Whereas swear-words are the ones that become detached from their literal meanings and float free as mere intensifiers. Swearing isn't using "f*cking" when you're referring to sex, it's using it when you're talking about the weather.
In fact when you look up the word in Jonathan Lighter's magisterial Dictionary of American Slang, you discover that the all-purpose insult "f*ck you" was a turn-of-the twentieth-century creation, and "go f*ck yourself" isn't attested until 1920. "f*cked up" and "Don't f*ck with me" didn't show up till around the time of the Second World War. And while people may have been emphasizing nouns with "f*cking" from the 1890's, it wasn't until well into the century that you heard things things like "She f*cking well better tell me" or "Get the f*ck out of here," both "Deadwood" favorites.
The same holds for most of the other obscene words that you hear on "Deadwood." Back in the 19th century, people used "asshole" to refer to a bodily orifice and "cocksucker" to refer to someone who performs fellatio. But it was only in the 1920's that anybody thought to use them for a despicable person. And it was around the same time that the new word "motherf*cker" was coined with roughly the same meaning."

I was going to perform a rant to mimic the show's colorful characters but I will pass. The above education has instilled too much temporary wisdom in me so I will refrain. BOOOOO!!!


----------



## mojo

Beautiful grains on the Peterson St Patrick's Day Special 2009!


----------



## Hendu3270

My new Bjarne came in yesterday so here's my own pic of it. I'm really liking the thick walls on the bowl. Gives it a little extra weight and better feel when holding.


----------



## KinnScience

I gotta start using my DSLR for photos. The pocket Cannon just isn't cutting it. Anyway, here is a DB Nelson ... found it brand new (can't get the Nelson's anymore to my knowledge) in a B&M. Talk about craftmanship. This has a twin bore stem.


----------



## Hendu3270

Hendu3270 said:


> My new Bjarne came in yesterday so here's my own pic of it. I'm really liking the thick walls on the bowl. Gives it a little extra weight and better feel when holding.


Oh and here's my little pipe area. The pipe above has taken the place of the cob in the pic below. This is the new pipe rack I built this past week. The old one I built for three pipes is on its way to a fellow pipester here on the forum.


----------



## 8ball

I like the rack. I should get off my butt and make one.


----------



## brianwalden

8ball917 said:


> I like the rack. I should get off my butt and make one.


Yeah, that one puts my lego rack to shame.


----------



## Hendu3270

brianwalden said:


> Yeah, that one puts my lego rack to shame.


Nah, it looks good from a distance but up close it has its faults.


----------



## 8ball

brianwalden said:


> Yeah, that one puts my lego rack to shame.


Nah, the lego rack is pretty sweet too. I would have never though of using lego's for that. All of my pipes are leaning against Mason jars, looks pretty bad.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Nice rack. I was going to make one too but can't conceive a good way to cut the divets for the bowls to sit in.


----------



## commonsenseman

Hendu3270 said:


> Oh and here's my little pipe area. The pipe above has taken the place of the cob in the pic below. This is the new pipe rack I built this past week. The old one I built for three pipes is on its way to a fellow pipester here on the forum.


Love the pipe rack, I'll have to build one of those someday too. Mine just sit on a shelf.

BTW thanks for the compliments on the pics, I thought they turned out pretty well too.


----------



## sounds7

Steve Harmon Night Cap- Steve was an American original who passed away in 2005. This is a one of a kind pipe and its huge.























































My favorite pipe rotation which consists of From bottom to top: 1. Dunhill Shell Briar, 2. Brebbia rusticated, 3.Rossi, 4.Charatans Make freehand relief, 5.Becker straight billiard.


----------



## dj1340

Nice rotation, love that Becker!


----------



## sounds7

dj1340 said:


> Nice rotation, love that Becker!


Thanks its an early one. Fritz and Paolo Becker were in business just a few years when it was made. Which Becker made it? I havent a clue. Maybe both. Its an excellent smoker.


----------



## 8ball

That Steve Harmon is quite the puffer.


----------



## sounds7

8ball917 said:


> That Steve Harmon is quite the puffer.


 Yeah the bowl height is 4 inches and the pipe is 9 inches in length. The bowl is as deep as my ring finger. Way too much pipe but looks nice.

David M* had requested that I make some pictures of my pipes when we did our Newbie Sampler trade so I figured while I was at it I would post the picks here for you guys. So here goes the rest of the collection:

*Danish Freehand pipe Rotation*










From bottom to top: 1.Jobey Dansk, 2.Bjarne Nielsen ,3. Soren Refbjerg Rasmussen, 4.Ben Wade- Royal Grain, 5. Eric Nording "Psychedelic" He told me he only made two

*Dutch pipe rotation*









From Bottom to top
Roermond "Tortoise"
Amphora Holland
Big Ben "Jumbo"
Amphora Extra

*Some tradition pipes*








From Botom to top(middle only)
Stanwell "Duet"
Comoy "Grand Slam"
Savanelli Alligator
Comoy 
On left side Butz Choquin "Savana" On right side Stanwell "Danish Natural"

*latest acquisition* by Maestro De Paja . I have only smoked it once









*American freehand pipes made in the Danish style*









From Bottom to top 1. Mock 2.Sven Lars by Michael Kabik 3. Tim West

More Photos of the *Michael Kabik pipe*. He has an interesting history at http://pipelore.net/index.php?id=66

























My other Steve Harmon pipe "Freehand Sitter"

















And thats all Folks:humble:


----------



## mojo

sounds7 said:


> Yeah the bowl height is 4 inches and the pipe is 9 inches in length. The bowl is as deep as my ring finger. Way too much pipe but looks nice.
> 
> David M* had requested that I make some pictures of my pipes when we did our Newbie Sampler trade so I figured while I was at it I would post the picks here for you guys. So here goes the rest of the collection:
> 
> *Danish Freehand pipe Rotation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From bottom to top: 1.Jobey Dansk, 2.Bjarne Nielsen ,3. Soren Refbjerg Rasmussen, 4.Ben Wade- Royal Grain, 5. Eric Nording "Psychedelic" He told me he only made two
> 
> *Dutch pipe rotation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Bottom to top
> Roermond "Tortoise"
> Amphora Holland
> Big Ben "Jumbo"
> Amphora Extra
> 
> *Some tradition pipes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Botom to top(middle only)
> Stanwell "Duet"
> Comoy "Grand Slam"
> Savanelli Alligator
> Comoy
> On left side Butz Choquin "Savana" On right side Stanwell "Danish Natural"
> 
> *latest acquisition* by Maestro De Paja . I have only smoked it once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *American freehand pipes made in the Danish style*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Bottom to top 1. Mock 2.Sven Lars by Michael Kabik 3. Tim West
> 
> More Photos of the *Michael Kabik pipe*. He has an interesting history at Pipe Lore: Introduction to Michael Kabik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other Steve Harmon pipe "Freehand Sitter"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thats all Folks:humble:


Nice collection you got there! Thanks for showing them.


----------



## freemansrus

here are my 3 new pipes:








from top to bottom: There's a curved falcon with a meerschaum lined bulldog bowl, a stanwell (pipe of the year? engraving plate is blank), and a mario grandi!

hoping to add to this small collection once funds permit it! haha!



 Quickpost this image to Myspace, Digg, Facebook, and others!


----------



## Requiem

Those 3 pipes are a very nice start.


----------



## sounds7

mojo said:


> Nice collection you got there! Thanks for showing them.


Thanks. Its nice to share with others who appreciate.


----------



## 8ball

Besides having 4 cobs, here is my rookie collection. A Savinelli Clark's Favorite from Frenchy, & a Big Ben and a Thompson that I picked up from MadHatter. Hoping to expand when the wifey calms down from the money that I have spent in my latest endeavor.


----------



## sounds7

That Clarks favorite is real nice


----------



## IrishCamel81

sounds7 said:


> Yeah the bowl height is 4 inches and the pipe is 9 inches in length. The bowl is as deep as my ring finger. Way too much pipe but looks nice.
> 
> David M* had requested that I make some pictures of my pipes when we did our Newbie Sampler trade so I figured while I was at it I would post the picks here for you guys. So here goes the rest of the collection:
> 
> *Danish Freehand pipe Rotation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From bottom to top: 1.Jobey Dansk, 2.Bjarne Nielsen ,3. Soren Refbjerg Rasmussen, 4.Ben Wade- Royal Grain, 5. Eric Nording "Psychedelic" He told me he only made two
> 
> *Dutch pipe rotation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Bottom to top
> Roermond "Tortoise"
> Amphora Holland
> Big Ben "Jumbo"
> Amphora Extra
> 
> *Some tradition pipes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Botom to top(middle only)
> Stanwell "Duet"
> Comoy "Grand Slam"
> Savanelli Alligator
> Comoy
> On left side Butz Choquin "Savana" On right side Stanwell "Danish Natural"
> 
> *latest acquisition* by Maestro De Paja . I have only smoked it once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *American freehand pipes made in the Danish style*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Bottom to top 1. Mock 2.Sven Lars by Michael Kabik 3. Tim West
> 
> More Photos of the *Michael Kabik pipe*. He has an interesting history at Pipe Lore: Introduction to Michael Kabik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other Steve Harmon pipe "Freehand Sitter"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thats all Folks:humble:


Did you get that Maestro De Paja from smokingpipes or ebay? I nearly pulled the trigger on both.


----------



## sounds7

IrishCamel81 said:


> Did you get that Maestro De Paja from smokingpipes or ebay? I nearly pulled the trigger on both.


ebay- It was in great shape. Never smoked and had a nice sock that came with it.

Judd's Very Nice Mastro De Paja Pipe - eBay (item 120404551895 end time Apr-17-09 06:13:10 PDT)

I also said thats all my pipes but I forgot I recently got this one
Dragon Meerschaum Pipe-6" *irmismarbel* - eBay (item 160210415236 end time Apr-14-09 10:34:32 PDT)
It is my only Meershaum


----------



## David M

So many gorgeous pipes you got Brian.
I hope to gather a collection on that scale.
Those freehand Dutch and Danish - Beautiful. Really nice.

- - - - -

I am actually in the process of obtaining funds for a few pipe purchases.
I am selling my Apple Powerbook G4 right now which should get me around 700 buckeroos...which I will use towards some new pipe purchases. 

Cant wait. :clock:

'bout to :lever:


----------



## sounds7

David M said:


> So many gorgeous pipes you got Brian.
> I hope to gather a collection on that scale.
> Those freehand Dutch and Danish - Beautiful. Really nice.
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> I am actually in the process of obtaining funds for a few pipe purchases.
> I am selling my Apple Powerbook G4 right now which should get me around 700 buckeroos...which I will use towards some new pipe purchases.
> 
> Cant wait. :clock:
> 
> 'bout to :lever:


I tell you what David, those Ardors you are looking at are gorgeous. With such a start you are bound to have a wonderful pipe collection.


----------



## 8ball

sounds7 said:


> That Clarks favorite is real nice


Thanks! It can be a little difficult to hold with my teeth due to the stems, but it smokes great. I have dedicated it to vapors, with St James flake being the majority. Haven't been able to try Escudo yet.:frown:


----------



## jeromy

well I figured I should snap some photos and post my collection. Its pretty small and mostly consist of cheap ebay estates. 

My first pipe, a basket pipe from my local tinder box. H.I.S. Made in Italy. 



Next, a Marxman from Ebay



Next another Marxman, also from ebay.



next, a Kilroy also from ebay



And my most expensive pipe, a Petersen Aran b5 with p-lip.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Nice photos Jeromy


----------



## jeromy

Mad Hatter said:


> Nice photos Jeromy


thanks!


----------



## David M

Beautiful pipes & nice pictures Jeromy.

That Petersen is gorgeous.
I like the Kilroy as well.


----------



## mojo

Nice looking pipes Jeromy! Like the Peterson.


----------



## selleri

Hope this pic isn't too big. It's my new toy, smokes like a dream but so far tastes like crap because of the bare briar bowl. Hope I get it smoked in soon so I can start tasting some tobacco too.










It sure sucks to post after pics like jeromy's photos. I must dig out that tripod and try to experiment with some nice background and better lightning.


----------



## Mad Hatter

That's a nice Cavicchi. I think his rustics are a real good buy.


----------



## David M

selleri said:


> my new toy
> 
> smokes like a dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure sucks to post after pics like jeromy's photos. I must dig out that tripod and try to experiment with some nice background and better lightning.


Thats funny. I was looking at this very one today as well.
Actually asked them to put it on hold for me for a few days to think it over.
Comparing this Rusticated Cherrywood to Ardor's - this one is pretty similar and about $100 cheaper. As MadHatter mentioned, this one and several others out there, are on sale and definitely VERY GOOD BUYS right now.

Ser Jacopo's Picta Van Gogh Sandblasted's are also supremely delightful to look at. Pieces with supreme elegance. So pleasantly different.

You know what else is a good buy Hatter!
Sara Eltang. Daughter to the famed Tom Eltang. 
She is a talented one, just like her Dad. Her pieces are however far below the cost of her fathers. Looking for a good buy in something that is clearly undervalued! Sara has the goods. You gotta look around for her stuff but they are truly beautiful. Some of them in particular.

A little bit of digging around in this slightly above average market for pipes can get very fruitful results!

Very jealous of your new baby Selleri.
Hope you enjoy the heck out of it.
Looking forward to your tripod fantasy enduced pics to come.

Edit:
Need to clarify the Sara Eltang comment.
She does work on the but from what I understand its more directed by her father Tom, who 'guides' the process of this line and both his daughter Sara and other members in their family.


----------



## mojo

selleri said:


> Hope this pic isn't too big. It's my new toy, smokes like a dream but so far tastes like crap because of the bare briar bowl. Hope I get it smoked in soon so I can start tasting some tobacco too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure sucks to post after pics like jeromy's photos. I must dig out that tripod and try to experiment with some nice background and better lightning.


Nice finish on that poker! A note to myself that I don't need another pipe.


----------



## jeromy

Thanks for the props on the photos/pipes guys, they were kind of an experiment.



selleri said:


> Hope this pic isn't too big. It's my new toy, smokes like a dream but so far tastes like crap because of the bare briar bowl. Hope I get it smoked in soon so I can start tasting some tobacco too.


Nice pipe I like it!


----------



## mickdoesclick

My first one, a Mario Grandi pipe:


----------



## selleri

mickdoesclick said:


> My first one, a Mario Grandi pipe:


Is the black ring in the shank a little loose on the bottom side? Or is it just the pic?

Anyway, nice rustication, and the whole pipe looks like it feels nice to the hand.


----------



## mickdoesclick

selleri said:


> Is the black ring in the shank a little loose on the bottom side? Or is it just the pic?
> 
> Anyway, nice rustication, and the whole pipe looks like it feels nice to the hand.


Wow, I didnt even notice that, but yes, you are right, there is the smallest opening between the black ring, and the rest of the pipe. Just a beauty flaw, it doesnt affect the air circulation 

And yeh, its great to hold, fits my hand perfectly.


----------



## selleri

mickdoesclick said:


> Wow, I didnt even notice that, but yes, you are right, there is the smallest opening between the black ring, and the rest of the pipe. Just a beauty flaw, it doesnt affect the air circulation


Just be careful when removing the stem so the ring doesn't break loose.


----------



## David M

That Mario Grande is beautiful.


----------



## sounds7

Da Klugs said:


> Sorry. I'm not a pipe smoker like you folks. I'll avoid posting in the holy pipe smoking forum.


Why did you even post here in the first place if your not interested in our hobby? :dunno:


----------



## Mad Hatter

sounds7 said:


> Why did you even post here in the first place if your not interested in our hobby? :dunno:


You must be bored today


----------



## sounds7

Mad Hatter said:


> You must be bored today


 As it turns out he is banned anyway so never mind. page 131 of this thread if your interested. But no not bored, just didnt realize how old a post his was.
O.K. O.K I cant hide it I am flat out bored. I havent been able to smoke for two days because of a sinus infection. That also explains me responding to an old post I guess.


----------



## Mad Hatter

sounds7 said:


> As it turns out he is banned anyway so never mind. page 131 of this thread if your interested. But no not bored, just didnt realize how old a post his was.
> O.K. O.K I cant hide it I am flat out bored. I havent been able to smoke for two days because of a sinus infection. That also explains me responding to an old post I guess.


'Klugs was a mod here when CS was absorbed into Puff but I think he left after that. You're looking through some old CS posts, that's for sure. Hope your sinuses recover soon


----------



## sounds7

Mad Hatter said:


> 'Klugs was a mod here when CS was absorbed into Puff but I think he left after that. You're looking through some old CS posts, that's for sure. Hope your sinuses recover soon


I don't even remember how I got to it but when I responded I truly though it was a current post. Maybe I used the search feature and came across it but now i don't remember. The mind plays tricks when your ill.

Thanks for the well wish Mad Hatter.


----------



## mb_pipe

Clockwise from upper left: 2 unknown basket pipes, a Savinelli (purchased 2007), Tsuge (purchased 2008) and Bari (purchased last week). The basket ones are used for trying things out, the other 3 are my rotation.


----------



## phatmax

Ok, finally, my collection:




From the top of each column.
2 Cobs
Baronet 320EX
Sav Standing rustic 320KS
Brebbia 602 Crystal
Brebbia 602 Sabbiata Nera
Brebbia 945 Rocciata

Sasieni Ruff Root light # unk
Fischer
John's Pipe shop (comoy's) 334
Kaywoodie Super Grain 5172
Austins Oil-rubbed
Austins Oil-rubbed
Cassano New Rustic 1451

Wally Frank
Soren
Dorchester 5054
Frank Medico
Kaywoodie 93b
VanRoy
Walt Disney World

Austin Oil-rubbed
Mastercraft
CBP


----------



## Hendu3270

Awesome collection Phat!!!

I especially like the three pipes below the cobs. Very nice.


----------



## commonsenseman

Hendu3270 said:


> Awesome collection Phat!!!
> 
> I especially like the three pipes below the cobs. Very nice.


Agreed, I actually really like all five. What is the shape of the first four under the cobs? Love the way they look!


----------



## phatmax

commonsenseman said:


> Agreed, I actually really like all five. What is the shape of the first four under the cobs? Love the way they look!


The Savinelli's are considered a type of "author" and the brebbia's are sort of between that and a squat tomato.

I too love the shape and way they sit in the hand.

Side shot of the Standing Rustic 320KS:


----------



## DeadFrog

Love the collection there Phatmax! :tu

Here's mine as of today:










Vauen Aragorn CW
Pete System 312 
Pete Aran 408 
Peterson (K&P) 209 
Omega System 
No Name Bulldog 
Bjarne Bent Apple 
No Name (that I rusticated) 
No Name Italian
Lorenzo Spitfire
Alpha Freehand
Dr.Grabow Freehand
No Name Freehand
Stanwell Royal Sovereign 419 
Savinelli Hercules 611EX
Mario Grandi 
Mario Grandi 
Tanganyika African Meer
SMS Meerschaum
Charatan's Make Special 391
Arcadia England
Knudsen's Pipe Dream
Silversmith Sterling
No Name (that I rusticated)
No Name (that I rusticated)
Kaywoodie Super Grain 80B
Amphora X-tra
And the cobs!

I keep telling myself NO MORE! But ya....that's a losing battle! :biggrin:


----------



## thewileyman

My pipes:










From left to right:

Belmont Style King (first pipe I bought... unsmoked estated pipe from eBay, I think I paid $12.00 for it, smokes great)
La Rocca Novo
Savinelli churchwarden
Neerup Selection Bent Dublin (my newest pipe... love it!)

On the back side of the stand are a small briar, a cheap clay, and a cob.


----------



## phatmax

DeadFrog said:


> Love the collection there Phatmax! :tu
> 
> Here's mine as of today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vauen Aragorn CW
> Pete System 312
> Pete Aran 408
> Peterson (K&P) 209
> Omega System
> No Name Bulldog
> Bjarne Bent Apple
> No Name (that I rusticated)
> No Name Italian
> Lorenzo Spitfire
> Alpha Freehand
> Dr.Grabow Freehand
> No Name Freehand
> Stanwell Royal Sovereign 419
> Savinelli Hercules 611EX
> Mario Grandi
> Mario Grandi
> Tanganyika African Meer
> SMS Meerschaum
> Charatan's Make Special 391
> Arcadia England
> Knudsen's Pipe Dream
> Silversmith Sterling
> No Name (that I rusticated)
> No Name (that I rusticated)
> Kaywoodie Super Grain 80B
> Amphora X-tra
> And the cobs!
> 
> I keep telling myself NO MORE! But ya....that's a losing battle! :biggrin:


Sweet pipes. How did you do that rustication and do you have before and afters?


----------



## 8ball

Outstanding collections! I see that I have more work to do.


----------



## DeadFrog

phatmax said:


> Sweet pipes. How did you do that rustication and do you have before and afters?


Thanks! Sure, I have pics and the methods I used on this thread:

My First Rustification - Smokers Forums

I made a rustification tool out of a #2 phillips screwdriver by cutting the tip off and filing the end down into a four-pronged shaped. Then just pressed into the briar and turned it clockwise/counterclockwise all over. I eventually decided to go with a black dye with the last pipe on that page as I have no black pipes.


----------



## Joshcertain

DeadFrog

How does that Aragorn Smoke? I have thought a couple times about getting one of those.


----------



## DeadFrog

Joshcertain said:


> DeadFrog
> 
> How does that Aragorn Smoke? I have thought a couple times about getting one of those.


It smokes great. Nice thick bowl and a really clean draw. Plus being a CW the smoke is nice and cool when it reaches your mouth. It was my first pipe and even after acquiring more, it is still in my rotation. Smoked Frog Morton in it last night actually.


----------



## AcworthAl

Lucky me. My sister just ordered one of these for my birthday


----------



## David M

AcworthAl said:


> Lucky me. My sister just ordered one of these for my birthday


That is a very nice looking Dunhill poker your getting.
The Cumberland stem is so nice.

Dont know if it passed already but Happy B Day to ya!


----------



## AcworthAl

David M said:


> That is a very nice looking Dunhill poker your getting.
> The Cumberland stem is so nice.
> 
> Dont know if it passed already but Happy B Day to ya!


David, thanks. This is my first Dunhill, not sure what I should smoke it in the first time.


----------



## Joshcertain

^^^^ Wow dude nice  
I hope to own a dunhill one day.

I just got this in this afternoon, I ordered it from Pheifenshop on the 2nd. I am uber excited about it. Cannot wait to smoke it.


----------



## DubintheDam

Joshcertain said:


> ^^^^ Wow dude nice
> I hope to own a dunhill one day.
> 
> I just got this in this afternoon, I ordered it from Pheifenshop on the 2nd. I am uber excited about it. Cannot wait to smoke it.


can't go wrong with a db.....nice pipe


----------



## Hermit

I just got this nice Ryan Quagliata
from Nick at Quality Briar.
Before letting it get a little rest,
I smoked three different VAs in it.
Great smoker. :nod:


----------



## David M

Hermit said:


> I just got this nice Ryan Quagliata
> from Nick at Quality Briar.
> Before letting it get a little rest,
> I smoked three different VAs in it.
> Great smoker. :nod:


Hey hey,

I like, I like.
The dabble of Horn is nice.
His pipes seem very reasonable price wise.
Thanks for advising about him.


----------



## mojo

AcworthAl said:


> Lucky me. My sister just ordered one of these for my birthday


That is one beautiful Dunhill. Congrats!


----------



## Requiem

Very nice pipes on this page. I'm jealous of them all...


----------



## AcworthAl

My sister came through my pipe arrived today
http://i721.photobucket.com/albums/ww216/AcworthAl/DSC00828.jpg?t=1245418894

http://i721.photobucket.com/albums/ww216/AcworthAl/DSC00830.jpg?t=1245419055

http://i721.photobucket.com/albums/ww216/AcworthAl/DSC00831.jpg?t=1245419114

http://i721.photobucket.com/albums/ww216/AcworthAl/DSC00832.jpg?t=1245419168


----------



## Hendu3270

AcworthAl said:


> My sister came through my pipe arrived today
> http://i721.photobucket.com/albums/ww216/AcworthAl/DSC00828.jpg?t=1245418894
> 
> http://i721.photobucket.com/albums/ww216/AcworthAl/DSC00830.jpg?t=1245419055
> 
> http://i721.photobucket.com/albums/ww216/AcworthAl/DSC00831.jpg?t=1245419114
> 
> http://i721.photobucket.com/albums/ww216/AcworthAl/DSC00832.jpg?t=1245419168


Beautiful pipe!!!


----------



## Joshcertain

thats flippin sweet. I love that stem


----------



## mojo

AcworthAl said:


> My sister came through my pipe arrived today
> http://i721.photobucket.com/albums/ww216/AcworthAl/DSC00828.jpg?t=1245418894
> 
> http://i721.photobucket.com/albums/ww216/AcworthAl/DSC00830.jpg?t=1245419055
> 
> http://i721.photobucket.com/albums/ww216/AcworthAl/DSC00831.jpg?t=1245419114
> 
> http://i721.photobucket.com/albums/ww216/AcworthAl/DSC00832.jpg?t=1245419168


Great looking pipe! Congrats!


----------



## 8ball

Awesome pipe, Al!


----------



## Nwayne

This is something I need to get into


----------



## David M

With a bow no less - Awesome!!

Beauty pipe Al.


----------



## drastic_quench

Stanwell Pipes
1st 217 Golden Danish - I love the shape of this pipe. I use it to smoke va/pers. From the top down, the bowl is shaped like an eye, and there's a line that runs along the entire pipe that's shaped like a ship's prow.

2nd 186 Golden Danish - This pipe is a lot bigger than it appears. It's a huge hunk of briar with a deep bowl that I put to use on Englishes and Balkan blends. The blast on this is fantastic. The Golden Danish line is an excellent deal.

3rd 191 Colonial - This is my first smooth-finished Stanwell, and I'm very happy with it. Bulldogs weren't my thing for a long while, but I really dig the Danish curves on this English shape. Stanwell did a great job of fitting a thick-walled and normal depth bowl into a compact pipe. This is another va/per smoker.


----------



## Dedalus

Nice pipes there DQ. I love the shape of that 217 GD as well.


----------



## SmokinDragon

Waiting on this one in the mail


----------



## Hendu3270

Mad Hatter said:


> Nice rack. I was going to make one too but can't conceive a good way to cut the divets for the bowls to sit in.


I didn't see this comment before. On mine I couldn't think of a good way to carve out those ares either, so I simply drilled 1" diameter holes and sanded the edges smooth so they don't scratch my pipes.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Hendu3270 said:


> I didn't see this comment before. On mine I couldn't think of a good way to carve out those ares either, so I simply drilled 1" diameter holes and sanded the edges smooth so they don't scratch my pipes.


Exactly what I was thinking about doing. Thinking about it now a custom ground 1" - 1 1/2" wood bit in a drill press would probably do it but you'd have to drill two or three spots to do each cutout


----------



## nate560

These came in this week a couple Castellos. Have to clean up the hawkbill should come out nice after a little work.


By nate560[/URl

[URL=http://img16.imageshack.us/i/ardorurano026.jpg/]
By nate560


----------



## Dedalus

nice, nice, very nice.


----------



## Uruss

here's 2 out of 3 of my Boswell's all were acquired in 2008


----------



## Jack Straw

AcworthAl said:


> Lucky me. My sister just ordered one of these for my birthday


I was just looking at Briars online, and thought I'd look at Dunhills after seeing this great looking pipe. I thought to myself that they were quite reasonably priced, until I realized that I was actually looking at the "You Save" amount and not the actual price. :lol:


----------



## 8ball

Jack Straw said:


> I was just looking at Briars online, and thought I'd look at Dunhills after seeing this great looking pipe. I thought to myself that they were quite reasonably priced, until I realized that I was actually looking at the "You Save" amount and not the actual price. :lol:


:rofl: Don't feel bad, I did the same thing the first time I ever looked at smokingpipes.


----------



## Hendu3270

Jack Straw said:


> I was just looking at Briars online, and thought I'd look at Dunhills after seeing this great looking pipe. I thought to myself that they were quite reasonably priced, until I realized that I was actually looking at the "You Save" amount and not the actual price. :lol:


Did the exact same thing myself. I actually was about to order a very nice looking Dunhill for about $85.00 and thinking I couldn't believe my luck at finding such a pipe at this price until I saw the "You Save" and the actual price was closer to $500!! LOL


----------



## Jack Straw

Well, I took the plunge and ordered a Stanwell Estate Pipe from the Bay of E. I think I actually got pretty lucky, the pipe is overall in solid shape, looks like the seller cleaned it out before listing it. The bowl does not have any significant odor and looks to have been well scraped out, and probably booze-ified.

Apologies in advance that some of the close ups are blurry.

You can see in this picture that the stem and tortoise shell fitting (which I didn't notice in the auction) need a polish, but are in OK shape.





































Anyone have an idea of what vintage and model this pipe might be? Doesn't look too much like anything currently offered by the company, at least that I can see on various pipe retailer sites.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

*1st Peterson*

Got my 1st ever Peterson. It is a P-lip, non-system though. Think my next Pete is going to be a system pipe, been wanting to try it. This is my 5th pipe in, like, a month and a half. lol, also been checking out a bings fav sav churchwarden which I like and want, even if it is 130 dollars.

Here it is. Had to borrow the pic from cup o joes, because I dont have a pic yet and was excited to show it off.


----------



## KevinV

My current collection, with a Stanwell HCA on the way...


----------



## Zeabed

This is a fairly high grade pipe, Mastro de Paja One Sun 3A-S23 Dublin, which I just received from pipesandcigars.com. It was marked down from a published list price of $460 down to $180. I hadn't budgeted even that comparatively lower price, but I corrected that in a hurry. The photo is from the seller's site and represents the exact same pipe I received.


----------



## King

New Pipe and new to posting pictures.


----------



## King

Roush my favorite smokers. Not always lookers...though.


----------



## easysmoker

My two new Vauen pipes. The photo quality is some what lacking as I took them with my macbook cam. The black symphony is by far my favorite so far, excellent quality and a birthday gift from my lady to boot. I'm already looking at some new pipes. Vauen is the only brand readily available locally for less than $600-$700. I'm not sure whether I will hit the internet or get another one of these guys. I'm pressed to think with the if it's not broken don't fix it mentality haha.


----------



## VFD421

A non-smoking friend of mine was cleaning out a rental property and I asked him if he found any pipes, he said he did and I was welcome to it. I sure was not expecting this.
I think it is from 1948. The markings are as follows, "Dunhill Shell made in England 8" "patent no 417574/34" "56/24"
I've never restored an estate yet and am just wondering what route to take with this.


----------



## rrb

> A non-smoking friend of mine was cleaning out a rental property and I asked him if he found any pipes, he said he did and I was welcome to it. I sure was not expecting this.
> I think it is from 1948. The markings are as follows, "Dunhill Shell made in England 8" "patent no 417574/34" "56/24"
> I've never restored an estate yet and am just wondering what route to take with this.


Some guys have all the luck...


----------



## VFD421

rrb said:


> Some guys have all the luck...


First time in my life I have been accused of having all the luck. I suppose even a blind pig can find an acorn now and then p


----------



## nate560

A couple of my new pipes the first is a Balleby the second is a Castello Castello


----------



## Jack Straw

Birthday present from the girlfriend, a Peterson Kinsale! I love it! This is going to be for my vas and va pers.


----------



## Hendu3270

nate560 said:


> A couple of my new pipes the first is a Balleby the second is a Castello Castello


I really love this one!


----------



## niceandcivilized

Double Post, Sorry

(delete?)


----------



## niceandcivilized

Just picked up a beautiful Shell Briar Dunhill. (Pat. Number)
REMOVE THE *'s from the links so they will work
My First REAL Pipe. 

h*t*t*p://img136.imageshack.us/i/img0152w.jpg/
h*t*t*p://img225.imageshack.us/i/img0153e.jpg/

Along with the Butz-Choquin which is now for sale 

h*t*t*p://img148.imageshack.us/img148/823/img0150d.jpg


----------



## Mister Moo

The only pipe I ever broke was a canadian and I've been on the lookout for the right replacement ever since. This sweet little $28 Stanwell Lumberman came up on ebay; another 20-30 minutes will have it spotless but, in the meantime, here's the first smoke since the black cherry stink came out.


----------



## Mister Moo

Another Brakner Antique (121). I'm hopeless about Brakner designs, quality, smokeability and old-skool Danish heritage. When this one appeared on ebay my knees shook but it ended up going for less than my ceiling. Woot. A little cake will tame it and dry it; the pipe demonstrated compatibility with VA flake on bowl #1.


----------



## keenween

My first pipe:
Peterson Killarney B11


Three new ones that just arrived:
IMP Smooth Acorn CW


Comoy Virgin Apple


Comoy Tiger Eye Apple


And finally, on order:
Lepeltier Green Thistle


----------



## DubintheDam

Forgive me I don't like to embed my vids here too much, but my new Dunhill is in this one and I'm super happy with this video:


----------



## Mister Entertainer

My first pipe! One of many more to come I hope.


----------



## DubintheDam

This beautiful Stanwell just arrived. I paid $30 including post which ain't a lot. It was amazing to see that the pipe was unsmoked and markings indicate it is from the 1960's to early 70's. The seller didn't mention either....I got a real gem for nothing.

Stanwell Pfeife ohne Filter - eBay (item 190335798789 end time Sep-24-09 11:01:07 PDT)


----------



## Pugsley

My first "real" pipe. A Peterson Killarney Red 408, just got it yesterday. (Not my actual pipe, I stole the pic off the internet, but it's identical to this.)


----------



## Mister Moo

Pugs and Dubs: suh-WHEET.


----------



## IKMeerschaum

DubintheDam said:


> Forgive me I don't like to embed my vids here too much, but my new Dunhill is in this one and I'm super happy with this video:


Fabulous photography in the video. I like the clean/elegant lighting and backgrounds in your images.


----------



## IHT

DubintheDam said:


> This beautiful Stanwell just arrived. I paid $30 including post which ain't a lot. It was amazing to see that the pipe was unsmoked and markings indicate it is from the 1960's to early 70's. The seller didn't mention either....I got a real gem for nothing.


very nice, dub.
the registration number in the item description would've given it's age away. i normally search for registration numbered Stanwells, but i've been out of the buying market for a bit.
i bet it smokes great.


----------



## levallois

I have always like the blasts, barks, rocks, shells and here a couple of mine:


----------



## Habanolover

Just bought this Estate Mastro de Paja today.


----------



## cp478

Very nice!


----------



## blueeyedbum

I got my first pipes in today. Nothing special, estate pipes off Ebay.

Bought some cobs too. Figured I'd start out with some inexpensive things and work my way up.

The five on the left are Ehrlichs. Top right Theydon. The rest are unmarked.

They didn't look like this when they arrived.

I spent last weekend watching Dubin's vids (great stuff).

I spent today with a no longer used electric toothbrush, assorted pipe cleaning supplies and a reamer. They are all in good shape, no bite marks on the stems. Removed a lot of oxidation. De-gunked the outside of the bowls with a touch of Murphys oil soap. Polished with beeswax and mink oil polish. 4 were caked badly enough to require a light ream. Cleaned the inside with rum. I enjoyed cleaning them up.

I like the balance and feel of most of them, don't know how they'll smoke. I decided I'd start with something inexpensive til I know what I'm doing.

Worst case scenario, the learning experience was worth the $50 they cost, but I think there is quite a few of them I will enjoy.


----------



## Habanolover

Looking good Greg! :tu


----------



## flawless51

Pugsley said:


> My first "real" pipe. A Peterson Killarney Red 408, just got it yesterday. (Not my actual pipe, I stole the pic off the internet, but it's identical to this.)


Classy!


----------



## David M

levallois said:


> I have always like the blasts, barks, rocks, shells and here a couple of mine:


Gorgeous pipes. 
The last one looks extra extra special.
Beauties!!!


----------



## Requiem

Here's some pictures of my new Mastro de Paja and Hardcastle.
The MdP seems to smoke to the brand's reputation (and it's a beauty), but I'm tottaly surprised with the Hardcastle... I mean, it's clearly a simple pipe, it doesn´t even have a logo on the stem and the rim couldn´t look more machine made, but it smokes great. In fact, it smokes extremely cool, although a little wet (nothing that a cleaner doesn´t solve and, hopefully, some cake will do it permanently).


















Also, the MdP is slightly different from the pictures on the site. The stem is straight, not slightly curved, and the bowl inclination and rim details are also slightly distinct. I love mine!


----------



## indigosmoke

G, love the look of that Hardcastle. Nice thick bowl walls and a good shape. I'll admit I'm a sucker for dublin's, cutty's, woodstock's etc.


----------



## lé pÜff

SmokinDragon said:


> Waiting on this one in the mail


New to pipe smoking but damn thats a hot lookin pipe man.:thumb:


----------



## Royale Duke

That's a pic of my Molina pipe before I broke her in.










This is me smoking the same pipe.


----------



## indigosmoke

My new Savinelli Standing 413KS from smokingpipes.com. Very nice pipe from at a very reasonable price.


----------



## Requiem

That one looks good, John.


----------



## David M

Royale Duke said:


> This is me smoking the same pipe.


cough - cough - cough - ACHEM!! Excuse me, pardon me, pardon me...

I dont ahhhh, see any ahhh, SmoKe! coming out of that pipe. Ahhhhh, I kinda think this may be ahhhh a Fake Picture maybe?!? Maybe your trying to pass this off as a real pipe smoking picture but ahhhh I dont think so!
:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:

 hihi


----------



## indigosmoke

Requiem said:


> That one looks good, John.


Thanks Gustavo. I've had a chance to smoke a couple of bowls and she's a good puffer. Recommended for anyone in the market for a sub $50 larger sized pipe.


----------



## sgresso

I have been meaning to post some pics of my Tobacco room with my pipes.
Here are some pics.
I will take some more close ups of the pics as soon as we get the camera back.

Enjoy some pipe pictures


----------



## juni

Here is my Peterson 303 (medium size):










A close-up:










..and here is my small Savinelli sandblast (I think this is called a "medium churchwarden", the stem sure is long on it):










And here is my latest, an Altiinok meer pipe (this is a really really big pipe):










These pictures were taken by my wife, she is much better at that than I am.


----------



## juni

Here is a close-up of the meer:










My wife tells me it was difficult to get a good picture of the subtle grain of the meer.


----------



## Jack Straw

I like that meer a lot.


----------



## zitro_joe

Jack Straw said:


> Birthday present from the girlfriend, a Peterson Kinsale! I love it! This is going to be for my vas and va pers.


Didn't your girl also buy you the suh-weeet Lotus humi/ lighter/ cutter set? Lucky!


----------



## Jack Straw

zitro_joe said:


> Didn't your girl also buy you the suh-weeet Lotus humi/ lighter/ cutter set? Lucky!


Yep!


----------



## blueeyedbum

Was thinking about buying a new pipe. Couldn't decide what I wanted so I went on another estate pipe buying spree.










Top: Stanwell Golden Danish - Chacom
Middle: Stanwell Brass Band - Hardcastle
Bottom: Savinelli Punto Oro

Still have never bought a new pipe. After the BOTL's Decide on a Puff pipe, that will be my first.


----------



## Requiem

All those five look great. 
I'm in the opposite corner, I'm yet to buy an estate.


----------



## Wiseguy1982

Ok, I bought this based on something I read about buying a pipe that looks good to you. I know it's probably shite quality, but I really love the bowl...the shaft is made out of some lightweight metal...I don't know if that's good or bad...


----------



## David M

Well Russ. Looks like you jumped right in eh.

You got a pipe. 
There are a few metal pipe brands out there. This one...not sure if it was designed for tobacco or weed. 

Light 'er up and tell us how it is.

Go and soak up as much pipe related info as you can.


----------



## Wiseguy1982

David M said:


> Well Russ. Looks like you jumped right in eh.
> 
> You got a pipe.
> There are a few metal pipe brands out there. This one...not sure if it was designed for tobacco or weed.
> 
> Light 'er up and tell us how it is.
> 
> Go and soak up as much pipe related info as you can.


Only the "stem" is metal, the bowl is wood...I don't know if you thought it was all metal or not...


----------



## Phantom57

I just bought this one. My Ashtons are my best smoking pipes, so thought I would at least get one more made by Bill Taylor before they are gone.


----------



## IKMeerschaum

I recently pulled out my first meerschaum pipe which had been sitting unused in it's case for probably 2 years now. I had forgotten what a joy it was to smoke this oversized dublin.


----------



## Hendu3270

Phantom57 said:


> I just bought this one. My Ashtons are my best smoking pipes, so thought I would at least get one more made by Bill Taylor before they are gone.


Ooooooooo........me likey that one ALOT!!!!


----------



## lé pÜff

Have you smoked it yet?? if so how does it smoke?



Wiseguy1982 said:


> Ok, I bought this based on something I read about buying a pipe that looks good to you. I know it's probably shite quality, but I really love the bowl...the shaft is made out of some lightweight metal...I don't know if that's good or bad...


----------



## 007 Cruiser

Here is my one and only, a meerschaum pipe. Picked it up on ebay for $25


----------



## dukeofbluz

Hendu3270 said:


> Ooooooooo........me likey that one ALOT!!!!


Me too!!!


----------



## David M

At the Peninsula Pipe Club meeting this afternoon, I picked up another old timer.
A 'ROSEBERRY EXTRA', Comoys Make, 1920's pipe for $65.

Kind of a weird pipe. A Cavalier shape. Very unique bit. Its made of rubber and its very oval. The rubber was made with some basic process. I dont think it was hardened with sulphur as stems are today. Its very round. Very different from what I usually like which is a very flat and very thin gentle stem. This is basically the complete opposite. Stems were round & oval back in the 20's, 30's & 40's. Somehow though the rubber is exceedingly comfortable in the mouth. More so than today's rubber stems. Unlike Lucite, this one feels solid and thick. Opposite from lucite which can feel solid but glass or ceramic like.

Pipes are always surprising me and I am now enjoying a pipe with a round bit. Go figure.

Interesting thing about it is when you take the stem off, a pipe cleaner simply goes all the way down, by-passing the bowl to shank connection. That's actually a common feature to Cavalier pipes but since you can take bowls off of today's Cavaliers, to clean this particular bowl you have to send a cleaner into the bowl and down and out.







Once again, this old wood somehow makes the tobacco taste cleaner or more pure, as it is supposed to taste. I recommend you guys check out an old pipe. Well cured (old) briar can do wonders to the way the tobacco goes down.


----------



## 8ball

Awesome pipe, David.


----------



## shuckins

just got my second pipe


----------



## sgresso

very nice pipe!


----------



## commonsenseman

Nice looking pipe Ron!


----------



## indigosmoke

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Deemancpa

This is my unsmoked Viprati POY 2006 127/300 made. thoughts?


----------



## Mad Hatter

It looks Italian 

Pretty cool design


----------



## Boom

My new Stanwell Legend 64, beautiful straight grain all around with a birds-eye bottom....


----------



## ejgarnut

Here is my awesome pipe collection. MM's, a $3 Medico and a 25 cent Dr Grabow. After youre finished oohing and aaahing, can anyone tell me about the Grabow? I think it says "free hand" on one side of the stem & "imported" on the other, but its worn too much to read anything else off it.


----------



## Boom

My 1st Meer showed up today...


----------



## juni

I like it how all meers come in a case . Have fun smoking it in...er, meers don't need any breaking in .


----------



## ChronoB

Boom said:


> My 1st Meer showed up today...


Nice looking meer. What brand and where did you purchase it?


----------



## Earley

My first Sav. Great little flake pipe!


----------



## juni

Here is my Peterson Squire XL:










..and another picture of it:










This is my most expensive pipe so far, and also the best smoker. 

(thanks to my wife for the photos, I'm bad with a camera)


----------



## Jogi

such BEAUTIFUL pipes... i'm feeling real jealous... happy puffin' everyone. 
All i can get in the VERY few and far between tobacco shops here in Islamabad is either cheap pathetic chinese crap or some high-end sav's or big bens.. not even cobs for cryin out loud, no one has ever heard of them... :shock: and i'm a bit wary of buying online(NO experience + shipping to Pak. is costing more than the actual order, at least in case of MM cobs straight from the manufacturer and ebay).

:frusty: :frusty: :frusty:


----------



## KBibbs

juni said:


> Here is my Peterson Squire XL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and another picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my most expensive pipe so far, and also the best smoker.
> 
> (thanks to my wife for the photos, I'm bad with a camera)


That's a great looking pipe. Love the shape. Also, couldn't help but notice the bass in the back there...looks kind of like a rickenbacker from the headstock, but I'm guessing it's probably not?
Regardless, great looking pipe, enjoy that! ipe:


----------



## juni

It is the famous Ibanez Rickenbacker "copy" bass. Rickenbacker enthusiasts are doing their best to make them vanish from the face of the earth = they are really hard to find anywhere. This specimen is in perfect condition. It is almost like it was brand new.


----------



## Variables

Just picked this one up from Boswell, right before the New Yeay:


----------



## Jessefive

Wow! That is a really interesting pipe, very nice looking!


----------



## DSturg369

ejgarnut said:


> Here is my awesome pipe collection. MM's, a $3 Medico and a 25 cent Dr Grabow. After youre finished oohing and aaahing, *can anyone tell me about the Grabow?* I think it says "free hand" on one side of the stem & "imported" on the other, but its worn too much to read anything else off it.


FREEHAND (c1985? to ??) -- Freehand was a copy of an Israeli pipe called Masterson. Masterson was a manmade freehand used by Brown & Wiliamson as a coupon pipe in Sir Walter Raliegh tobacco. Mastercraft had an Anderson that was the same as the Masterson. Dr. Grabow Freehand came from these.


----------



## ejgarnut

DSturg369 said:


> FREEHAND (c1985? to ??) -- Freehand was a copy of an Israeli pipe called Masterson. Masterson was a manmade freehand used by Brown & Wiliamson as a coupon pipe in Sir Walter Raliegh tobacco. Mastercraft had an Anderson that was the same as the Masterson. Dr. Grabow Freehand came from these.


Thanks for the info Dale. So its a copy of a copy of a freebie coupon pipe? Sweeet! Im stylin' now....


----------



## tatubom1

will after going trough this place i decided to get back in to pipes so i start to look for a good one that i like, my old one was a cheepy and back home not worth shipping here so, i come across the Stanwell Hans Christian Andersen I Blasted and fall in love with it and order it. haven't seen any on here yet haven't made it all the way through this thread but i have made a dent. was wondering if anyone has used one before and what they thought. but for now i got a extra cheepy from the bazaar metal bowl plastic but it works for now till my good one gets in i also ordered a cheep meer too for smoking more and trying new blends this forum is making it hard to save up money from this deployment i think i have spent way to much on tobacco in these last few weeks. it is a slippery slope but it is a fun one thanks everyone


----------



## haaron108

ts a great pipe i bought it a year ago when i rediscovered the pipe. The bowl is not to big though. It's not the longest smoke ever. 

the good thing is the 2 mouthpieces or rother u get. the long one is really great when reading or watching tv. thje other one is nice when u want to take it a long.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I like mine, especially the appearance. Mine is an HCA II blast. The chamber is way small and I think the wall is pretty thin at the bottom but you shouldn't experience that with the HCA I


----------



## tatubom1

cool cool thanks for the input i think i will be happy with it


----------



## Garys4598

Jimminie-Crickets! The last post in this folder was back during *2005*???!!!!

:clock:


----------



## Twiggz

Mad Hatter said:


> I like mine, especially the appearance. Mine is an HCA II blast. The chamber is way small and I think the wall is pretty thin at the bottom but you shouldn't experience that with the HCA I


I also have the HCA II blast. I too noticed its a little thin, as it warms my hand much more then my other pipes. Other then that, its a great pipe for me.


----------



## KinnScience

*couple of my Boswells and one of the best smokers I own*

JM was in the middle of making the giant, I sat back and had a smoke while he finished it for me. Some of Boswell's pipes are quite large. In fact, the giant is bigger than all my other giants.

A word about the DB Nelson silver, I am really impressed with this pipe. Like many of my pipes it sat unsmoked for close to a year. I just fired it up, and it is incredible. If I could find another just like it ... I'd buy it.

Recently updated my album if anyone wants to see more. I'll be adding more pipes probably this weekend if I get around to it... so stay tuned.


----------



## Tom Gooding

My first pipe:




My second pipe:


----------



## Jack Straw

I really love the grain/stain on that Peterson. Very, very nice.


----------



## Requiem

Nice pipes, Tom.


----------



## Tom Gooding

Thank you! Not bad taste for a newbie, eh? :wink:


----------



## KinnScience

hmmm


----------



## cheese

I think I can post pics now.

I'm a pipe newb but here's some pics of what I have:










The little pipe is just a cheap $10 thing I first bought to try a pipe.



















And the only two tobaccos I have:


----------



## juni

That churchwarden looks really really nice, but I'd try getting rid of the oxidation on the stem.


----------



## Arctic Fire

Just looking at these pipes makes me wanna buy another one.... someone pls help me.


----------



## paracite

Here is mine I just got. I'm excited to try it out. But I would like to try my new blends in my cob pipe: Stanwell Melange and Lane 1-Q. I got it for my late Christmas gift. What most afraid of is that the pipe may look too big for me. Well, I guess I'll have to grow into it!










It is also Carbonized in the bowl.










Sorry I haven't accumulated 30 posts just yet. I will soon, then I'll edit this post if I remember.


----------



## IHT

*Re: couple of my Boswells and one of the best smokers I own*



KinnScience said:


> A word about the DB Nelson silver, I am really impressed with this pipe. Like many of my pipes it sat unsmoked for close to a year. I just fired it up, and it is incredible. If I could find another just like it ... I'd buy it.


that Design Berlin is pretty sweet. they are known, similar to Stanwell, to have famous carvers design some of their pipes for them, and they are fairly limited production items. a buddy of mine has an older Barbi designed Design Berlin, i think 36 were made (he had a chance to get a 2nd one, but messed up the bid on ebay). really sweet smoking pipe he says, and they look great, too.

i can't get this link to work right now, but here's one about Design Berlins, maybe you'll find info about that one you have. http://pipedia.org/index.php?title=Design_Berlin


----------



## Rmac58

Haven't smoked it so long I can't remember, no longer a pipe smoker. My favorite tho.


----------



## 007 Cruiser

Rmac58 said:


> Haven't smoked it so long I can't remember, no longer a pipe smoker. My favorite tho.


Awesome!


----------



## Amlique

cheese said:


> I think I can post pics now.


How do you clean it?


----------



## Smoke Rises

Rmac58 said:


> Haven't smoked it so long I can't remember, no longer a pipe smoker. My favorite tho.


one of the better skull pipes i've seen. high cool factor


----------



## WWhermit

Just ordered this one off of smokingpipes.com this morning.

Savinelli Baronet Bruyere (510 EX) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com

Just called out to me yesterday, and for $49, a Savinelli can't be beat! This will be my fourth Sav.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Garys4598

For Christmas three years ago my wife presented me a wall mounted curio case with a mirrored back specifically for my pipe collection. I think it proved to be ideal for that purpose!










Umm. . . I've got too many pipes in my herd to post individual photos of, but below is a grouping of several of my newest editions, all three are Michael Parks creations (the center volcano shaped sandblast pipe has Mastadon ivory for its stem accent):


----------



## cheese

juni said:


> That churchwarden looks really really nice, but I'd try getting rid of the oxidation on the stem.


Any idea how I could accomplish this? :ask:


----------



## cheese

Amlique said:


> How do you clean it?


Ummm, pipe cleaners? I've been letting it cool for about an hour or so before removing the stem and then running a pipe cleaner into both ends.


----------



## juni

cheese said:


> Any idea how I could accomplish this? :ask:


Read from here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/13541-pipe-faq-101-getting-started-2.html


----------



## Jack Straw

cheese said:


> Ummm, pipe cleaners? I've been letting it cool for about an hour or so before removing the stem and then running a pipe cleaner into both ends.


You can get longer pipe cleaners designed for churchwarden.


----------



## Hendu3270

Garys4598 said:


> For Christmas three years ago my wife presented me a wall mounted curio case with a mirrored back specifically for my pipe collection. I think it proved to be ideal for that purpose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm. . . I've got too many pipes in my herd to post individual photos of, but below is a grouping of several of my newest editions, all three are Michael Parks creations (the center volcano shaped sandblast pipe has Mastadon ivory for its stem accent):


Very impressive collection you have there Gary!! Very impressive! you have some pretty unique pipes in there. Any chance of a couple of close up of the pipe in the center of the second shelf? Almost looks like it is design after a samuri (sp) sword.


----------



## Garys4598

Hendu3270 said:


> Very impressive collection you have there Gary!! Very impressive! you have some pretty unique pipes in there. Any chance of a couple of close up of the pipe in the center of the second shelf? Almost looks like it is design after a samuri (sp) sword.


That pipe was custom made by Rolando Negiota of Atelier pipes, and is called 'Katana' (no surprise that). At the time, several years ago, I was involved in the sport/discipline of Kendo, so I contacted Mr. Negiota to commission a katana-like pipe. The below is what he came up with (your requested closeup). Ummm. . . I've never had the desire to smoke her; she is still prestine. My greatest enjoyment of her is derived purely from the aesthetics of her lines and shape.


----------



## Hendu3270

Garys4598 said:


> That pipe was custom made by Rolando Negiota of Atelier pipes, and is called 'Katana' (no surprise that). At the time, several years ago, I was involved in the sport/discipline of Kendo, so I contacted Mr. Negiota to commission a katana-like pipe. The below is what he came up with (your requested closeup). Ummm. . . I've never had the desire to smoke her; she is still prestine. My greatest enjoyment of her is derived purely from the aesthetics of her lines and shape.


Man, that's a neat looking pipe. Good job on having a pipe made to mimic your interests. If I had that pipe, I'd have to fight my kids to quit stealing it out of the cabinet and swinging it around like a sword. :thumb:


----------



## Rmac58

007 Cruiser said:


> Awesome!


Thank you and Smoke Rises. I used to work in a tobacco store part time in the mid 70's, so I got the employee price.

Maybe the extra pics will show up later.


----------



## KINGLISH

Rmac58 said:


> Thank you and Smoke Rises. I used to work in a tobacco store part time in the mid 70's, so I got the employee price.
> 
> Maybe the extra pics will show up later.


That is the kind of pipe I want. I will get one some day when I get a job again. Enjoy it!!


----------



## IKMeerschaum

Garys4598 said:


> For Christmas three years ago my wife presented me a wall mounted curio case with a mirrored back specifically for my pipe collection. I think it proved to be ideal for that purpose!


What a good wife and an even more awesome collection!

Good to see a couple of meers in there (even if they don't look like they've been smoked yet)


----------



## Garys4598

IKMeerschaum said:


> What a good wife and an even more awesome collection!
> 
> Good to see a couple of meers in there (even if they don't look like they've been smoked yet)


Good eye *IKMeerschaum*! A few years back I figured my collection simply wouldn't be complete, without a meerschaum or two.  Funny thing though, the one calabash shaped meerschaum depicted inside the case, at right, I purchased specifically to give meerschaum smoking a try. Alas. . . I still haven't gotten around to smoking it. Go figure?

p


----------



## IKMeerschaum

Garys4598 said:


> Good eye *IKMeerschaum*! A few years back I figured my collection simply wouldn't be complete, without a meerschaum or two.  Funny thing though, the one calabash shaped meerschaum depicted inside the case, at right, I purchased specifically to give meerschaum smoking a try. Alas. . . I still haven't gotten around to smoking it. Go figure?
> 
> p


With such a great collection, I'm sure the indecision about what to smoke is crippling LOL


----------



## Garys4598

IKMeerschaum said:


> With such a great collection, I'm sure the indecision about what to smoke is crippling LOL


You (and likely the rest of the forum members here) would be shocked to learn that I have not lit-up any of my pipes, in well over a year (I kid you not).

Pipe smoking is "a lifestyle". . . and during the course of my last few years, I have allowed (?) my personal lifestyle to change. Ummm. . . errrr. . . clearly, the change was not for the better. :rofl:


----------



## Rmac58

KINGLISH said:


> That is the kind of pipe I want. I will get one some day when I get a job again. Enjoy it!!


That pipe is at least 35 years old. And I haven't seen a better skull since. 
Of course I don't hunt them out either.
Pipes are a very personal thing and need to be purchased after checking them out in person, block or pressed and a tight birds eye grain with briar.
There are fewer and fewer B&M's around so that's getting more and more difficult.
My favorite briar wood, a Savinelli bent stem bulldog, smooth finish, for lack of a better term. I've been out of the pipe game for decades, has been lost.
When I worked at the store, salesmen would stop by, one of the Meerschaum guys would always have an X-rated one or two.
I have an almost R rated one, merely an okay example.


----------



## Boom

Mario Grandi Volcano


----------



## David M

Garys4598 said:


> Umm. . . I've got too many pipes in my herd to post individual photos of, but below is a grouping of several of my newest editions, all three are Michael Parks creations (the center volcano shaped sandblast pipe has Mastadon ivory for its stem accent):


Gorgeous case (amazing wife!) & supremely beautiful pipes Gary. Big kudos on your taste. Very nice.
Parks is amazing isn't he? Just amazing. Feels like he is on a meteoric tear. His pipes are so special I almost cant take it. That calabash on the right, he brought a similar one to Vegas a few months back and I was tempted to buy it but the bowl was too small. I settled on a wonderful Bent Billiard, also with Mastadon, the blast is detailed and wrinkley, the stain is a dark subtle red. I love it. 
I am in the midst of getting my 2nd one from him. Shape 44. Gonna get one of those Acrylic mildly translucent stems with a wisp of smoke like qualities running through it.
Thanks for sharing your collection. Gorgeous!


----------



## Garys4598

David M said:


> Gorgeous case (amazing wife!) & supremely beautiful pipes Gary. Big kudos on your taste. Very nice.
> Parks is amazing isn't he? Just amazing. Feels like he is on a meteoric tear. His pipes are so special I almost cant take it. That calabash on the right, he brought a similar one to Vegas a few months back and I was tempted to buy it but the bowl was too small. I settled on a wonderful Bent Billiard, also with Mastadon, the blast is detailed and wrinkley, the stain is a dark subtle red. I love it.
> I am in the midst of getting my 2nd one from him. Shape 44. Gonna get one of those Acrylic mildly translucent stems with a wisp of smoke like qualities running through it.
> Thanks for sharing your collection. Gorgeous!


Thank you *David M* for the kudos!

Yes, Michael Park's craftsmanship and unique styling is incredible! Which of course is why I own three of his pipes. . .arty:

Hey, your experiences with the Park's small calabash are interesting because. . . _I had actually purchased that very pipe_ from his website (this was several weeks before the Vegas pipeshow), and when it arrived at my doorstep I immediately realized that I had made a mistake; it was unquestionably too small for my tastes. So, I contacted Michael and he was more than agreeable to me returning that pipe to him. . . and constructing me a new pipe, just like the SB Cala Bent (which is what he called this calabash-shaped pipe of his; I suppose that stands for "sandblast calabash bent"), but about twice to three times proportionally larger. What you see in my personal pipe display case is what Micheal ultimately created for me. . . and it is rather a huge magnum of a pipe, but surprising light-weight, nonetheless.

ipe:


----------



## Garys4598

*David M* -- Below is one of several photos Michael Parks sent to me of the magnum SB Cala Bent in progress (the rough pipe at left). For scale purposes, he placed his original SB Cala Bent immediately to the right in the photo. What a difference in size/scale, no?


----------



## David M

I can keep the story going...sorta.

About half an hour after I put that smaller Cala down, someone else who was in my hotel room with a bunch of us picked her up and couldn't let her go.

I was tempted to ask him to do what you did and make me a larger version but I ended up going a different direction. So tough to make choices when virtually each choice is as good as the next.

Huge difference in size. So awesome the way Michael works. The one I bought in Vegas was my first so I had not gone through the feedback purchase process you did with the Cala. I just picked it out of his suitcase.

Now I am going through that process and its also full of constant feedback from him. He has a mini log jam in orders to others interested. If you contact him today, you may not get it for a few months but it is well worth it to save up some duckets and get one of his beauties.

Question Gary, before I left for Vegas I was talking to Michael about some other stuff and long story short, he had sent some customer a pipe, this one in fact: SB Saucer - Four - Parks Pipes - Hand Crafted Briars and the customer ended up not wanting it for whatever reason and Parks (due to time constraints) told him to send it to me and I hand carried it to Vegas for Parks. That wasn't you was it? I see you are a Saucer man, since you have quite a few in your case.


----------



## Garys4598

David M said:


> Question Gary, before I left for Vegas I was talking to Michael about some other stuff and long story short, he had sent some customer a pipe, this one in fact: SB Saucer - Four - Parks Pipes - Hand Crafted Briars and the customer ended up not wanting it for whatever reason and Parks (due to time constraints) told him to send it to me and I hand carried it to Vegas for Parks. That wasn't you was it? I see you are a Saucer man, since you have quite a few in your case.


Nope, that wasn't me.

BUT, I can add to the story of Parks' 'saucer shape' model pipes. A few years back when I had contacted him about this shape (and my saucer happen's to be the first Michael Parks pipe that I purchased) and seeing if he wouldn't undertake a commission for me, I conveyed to him that I wanted a variation on the saucer shape that he had been making then (I believe he might have made two by that time). The bowls on his first few saucers were much taller. . . almost boarding on volcano in shape in my opinion. I requested that he please reduce the overall height of the bowl by almost a third, and to make (for lack of a better description) the top half of the bowl equal in height/proportion as the bottom half. He was happy to take a shot at that. . . and IMHO I reaped the benefits! The weblink you posted to his SB Saucer - Four, from what I can tell has precisely the same top half / bottom half bowl proportion that mine does. My particular Park' saucer has a rusticated bottom half and smooth top half.

Thank you for sharing you experience(s) and story! I'm absolutely sure you are going to LOVE what he creates for you!!!

:cheer2:


----------



## Pugsley

I'm posting this in the interest of balance, for those of us on beer budgets. I have at least 8 of them.


----------



## Pugsley

OK, pic doesn't seem to want to upload but it was a country gentleman cob.


----------



## shuckins

i see the pic.
the bowl looks like you've enjoyed it...


----------



## Arctic Fire

By omenzero000, shot with iPhone 3GS at 2010-01-25.
The newest edition Bjarne


----------



## Arctic Fire

oops sorry for the gigantic picture thats my pipe rack btw


----------



## juni

Aww, your pipes need a new home.


----------



## Twiggz

This is the pipe I got to celebrate my son being born almost 4 months ago.


















I wanted a pipe that was only released the year of his birth. It was down to the Dunhill year of the ox, and this. Savinelli 2009 collection pipe. Because the Sav was over $600 less, I went for that one  Gotta pay for diapers ya know.

I'm still amazed at the size of the pipe, and yet its still very light. I doubt Ill ever be able to fill it to the top, and smoke it all in one sitting.

Sorry for the crappy pics. iPhone camera isn't very good up close. :-|
when I get a better camera with a macro setting Ill take pics of my pipes.


----------



## Arctic Fire

Gratz on the baby and the pipe!


----------



## Arctic Fire

Peterson system


Cassano


Bjarne


La Rocca


----------



## David M

Twiggz said:


> This is the pipe I got to celebrate my son being born almost 4 months ago.


After hearing that story, somehow this pipe is that much more special.
Very nice Sav. The shank extension treatment looks nice.


----------



## Kevin Keith

These are three of my pipes (I'm not a great photographer...I know). Ben Wade Unicorn Fawn by Preben Holm, Falcon and MM Country Gentleman. And one gratuitous photo of me clenching thr Falcon. All from last Christmas.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Good God! Those turned out waaaaaay too big. Hmmm.


----------



## Tom Gooding

That's the first Falcon pipe I've seen that I'm not totally repulsed by; far from it! May I ask what sort of bowl is that?

By the way, I didn't know MythBuster's James Hyneman smoked a pipe until now. :razz:


----------



## Arctic Fire

Kevin Keith said:


> Good God! Those turned out waaaaaay too big. Hmmm.


LOL Kevin i still got ya beat for gigantic pictures.

Nice pipes love the Ben Wade.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Tom Gooding said:


> That's the first Falcon pipe I've seen that I'm not totally repulsed by; far from it! May I ask what sort of bowl is that?
> 
> By the way, I didn't know MythBuster's James Hyneman smoked a pipe until now. :razz:


I know what you mean Tom. Most metal pipes are just ugly and unasthetic. When I was growing up my bud's dad smoked a Dr, Medico Viking. The bowl was straight sided like mine but was rustic, kinda bumpy...you know. I always liked the blend of the aluminum and briar, the best of tradition and modernity. Anyway, when I finally bought a pipe back in the 70s, it was a Viking. I wish I knew where it was now. I have several briars, cobs and one meerschaum, but the good old Falcon holds a place in my heart.

To answer your question, the bowl style on this one is called Dublin. It looked Poker to me, but that's the moniker Falcon put on it. Thanks for asking! :happy:


----------



## Kevin Keith

Arctic Fire said:


> LOL Kevin i still got ya beat for gigantic pictures.
> 
> Nice pipes love the Ben Wade.


I know! What's up with that? LOL

Thanks for the complement on the Ben Wade. It is not an easy pipe to clench! :banana:


----------



## jinkim89

That one looks great



Pugsley said:


> I'm posting this in the interest of balance, for those of us on beer budgets. I have at least 8 of them.


----------



## Boom

Waiting on this one to arrive... Mastro de Paja Dublin sitter...


----------



## Jack Straw

Just went in to Manhattan to get my girlfriend a valentine's gift, and I figured I'd get myself one too. :lol:

This is my first Italian pipe, a Luigi Viprati. I think it's really cool, the rustication reminds me of tree bark and fire. I got it on a deep, deep discount because it had apparently been sitting in the store for 3 years!

Here it is, about to be loaded with a bowl of 3P's:


----------



## Jogi

sir a VERY beautiful pipe... happy puffin'


----------



## David M

Nice pipe Jack!
You got an amazing deal as well. NOTHING IS BETTER than a great deal and you hit the jackpot with this pipe. 
Super score.

Rustication looks good. Doesn't get as much love as it should in my opinion.

Look at some of the many options on Rustication. This is a sample of some of the finishes that Parks offers. So Beautiful!

These are Park's description of names. Dont know if it's standard.

Carved

http://img528.imageshack.us/i/finishcarv.jpg/



Coral





Meteor



http://img528.imageshack.us/i/fmeteor1.jpg/

Sable





StingRay





Antiqued


----------



## Jessefive

Just got my new Bari from Pulvers. Thanks to David M for the recommendation!


----------



## WWhermit

Just got this Savinelli Bulldog from smokingpipes.com. It's sitting on a nice pile of Anniversary Kake, to which it will be dedicated. Just smoked the first 1/2 bowl this evening, and am very pleased with it's performance. At $49.50, it was a steal!










WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## dukeofbluz

My new Windjammer



































http://windjammerpipes.com/

Thanks for looking,
Jeffrey


----------



## David M

That Bulldog looks very sleek and elegant. 

Cool Windjammer too. Having the rustication head up the shank is brilliant.

Gorgeous pipes guys.


----------



## Jack Straw

I really like that windjammer. Never seen a pipe where the rustication continued onto the stem.


----------



## sebast

afilter said:


> Thanks to my father sending me 3 of his pipes he used for a very short time in the early 70s my collection has doubled.
> 
> Falcon with Briar screw on bowl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Grabow (this was a fovorite to play with as a kid):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitehall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned them up a bit, but they did not show alot of wear other than some teeth marks I am sure my brother and I made as kids which mostly came off. Waiting on some nuetral polish to shine up the stems a little.
> Aaron


Nice blue pipe!! I will love to have a red one!! look want i find:


----------



## Flugplatz

I would put up pictures of my pipes. But I need 30 posts first. So here's one.


----------



## pdx

5......for now........

GBD-Inifity 1439
GBP-Specuale Standard 549
Peterson Silver Mounted Army 106....

"Rich's " tobacco shop custom Basket
MM Cob

on the way....

A Winslow
and ....
a PUFF.com Group pipe.

That's it.


----------



## Jessefive

Funny, I have that exact same book! Nice collection!


----------



## tambo_cigars

Hi from Bali, Indonesia,
Here are some fotos of my personal pipe. Personal because I make it, smoke it and love it! The coolest pipe you will ever smoke that contains no water and is not a meter long. The winding interor of the cone shell makes the smoke travel a long way before it gets to you palatte and thus it is quite cool with even the strongest pipe tobaccos. Note the last foto of my pipe on our exclusive village aged Tambo pipe tobacco stick. The most relaxing tobacco you will ever enjoy in a bowl.. Enjoy the fotos, 
























SMOKE ON.....Balibob


----------



## Jogi

That is one beautifully unique pipe sir.


----------



## tambo_cigars

Hi from Bali,
Thank you for your kind words Jogi... Balibob

“The end of a good smoke is a little saddening. In some regard, it's a bit like losing a best friend who had time to sit and listen.” ZenWarrior


----------



## David M

Unique to say the least! Wow. Thats special when you make your own pipe.
Always a good feeling to 'create' something. The gold looks awesome and I think most important, you made something that is a part of your current environment. It seems to fit so well with Indonesia, it's perfect.

Makes me think about what a "Canadian" pipe should look like.
Or an "American" pipe.
Or a "Russian" pipe and so on...

When you have time, tell us how you get a cleaner all the way through.


----------



## tambo_cigars

David M said:


> Unique to say the least! Wow. Thats special when you make your own pipe.
> Always a good feeling to 'create' something. The gold looks awesome and I think most important, you made something that is a part of your current environment. It seems to fit so well with Indonesia, it's perfect.
> 
> Makes me think about what a "Canadian" pipe should look like.
> Or an "American" pipe.
> Or a "Russian" pipe and so on...
> 
> When you have time, tell us how you get a cleaner all the way through.


Hi David,
Thanks for the nice comments. As for cleaning that is one of the great benefits of this kind of pipe. I merely run warm water through my pipe first from the stem to the bowl and then from the bowl to stem and let the water run through into my sink for about a mintue from each end. The initial flow will be a bit brown but will become clear. After the rinse I blow the pipe clear and then dry with a soft cloth and let stand stem up for about an hour to dry. It is now completely clean and ready for the next use. I would only clean about once a week. In this cross section view you can see how the smoke travels a long way through cooling natural shell enamel before it reaches your mouth.








That is why it is the coolest smoke you will ever experience in a short pipe and why you can clean with water as water does not hurt a shell. Hope this makes it clear what makes this pipe so special. I make them here in bali by individual order and sell them in shops here and on line at www.tambocigars.com for $45 in brass, $65 in silver and gold price is based on gold weight as it is 22kt gold and thus a bit pricy at today's price of gold. My personal pipe (shown in my earlier fotos in this thread) would run about $500 at today's gold price as it boasts a little less than half ounce of 22kt gold. Best to all, Balibob


----------



## David M

tambo_cigars said:


> In this cross section view you can see how the smoke travels a long way through cooling natural shell enamel before it reaches your mouth. That is why it is the coolest smoke you will ever experience in a short pipe...


Interesting. 
Usually when people talk about a 'cooler' smoke it seems unlikely. If the smoke has to travel through a bend or even through an extra inch or two, it seems that whatever temperature change would be there would be so negligible that you cannot feel the difference.

With your pipe however, and the seemingly pretty darn long travel of smoke time (15"+) I could see it actually cooling a bit.

Nice looking pipes Bob.


----------



## tambo_cigars

David M said:


> Interesting.
> Usually when people talk about a 'cooler' smoke it seems unlikely. If the smoke has to travel through a bend or even through an extra inch or two, it seems that whatever temperature change would be there would be so negligible that you cannot feel the difference.
> 
> With your pipe however, and the seemingly pretty darn long travel of smoke time (15"+) I could see it actually cooling a bit.
> 
> Nice looking pipes Bob.


Hi David,
I must admit the cool smoke was a surprise to me as well when I first started making my pipes using various shells. The cone shell became my favorite as I found it to be the coolest of the lot. I notice the difference so much now that I find it uncomfortable to smoke a wooden pipe anymore. The clincher for me came when I started to notice the difference in the taste of the tobacco when using my traditional wooden pipes (mainly italian) and my shell pipe.

This is why I will only use a shell pipe when buying tobacco in the villages as the subtle differences become clear and easy to discern with my trusty shell pipe. Sometimes a farmer will try to sell me younger sticks of the village aged tobacco and claim they are the minimum 3years old that we require before bringing them to Bali for final aging. But a couple of puffs on the old shell pipe and the difference becomes clear. It also helps to keep the locals honest as they are astonished by the whole pipe thing as they have seen very few if any and I think they believe the pipe somehow talks to me and tells me if I am getting the true story. These are very suberstitious people believe me.

I don't use the gold model however as it is a bit too showy for negotiating tobacco prices in the bush and may prove to tempting for a sword carrying native. Not a good thing! I use a little brass model which works just fine for me and if I decide to give it to a villager as a gift it is no big deal for me and they are very proud to have one as it is often the first pipe they have ever seen. Thanks for your interest, Balibob


----------



## shuckins

got this one the other day


----------



## IHT

Twiggz said:


> This is the pipe I got to celebrate my son being born almost 4 months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted a pipe that was only released the year of his birth. It was down to the Dunhill year of the ox, and this. Savinelli 2009 collection pipe.


excellent idea.
i have been looking for my own birth year dunhill, but they're hard to find in *a* shape i'd want, or in condition i'd want. i have been looking for one for my sons birth year as well... but now i may actually look into Sav's from the same year. thx.
nice looking bulldog as well


----------



## Henry Hughes

sounds7 said:


> Im too lazy to give picks one by one but you get the idea
> 
> Top shelf- My mutes- I play trumpet proffesionally hence my handle "sounds"
> second shelf unopened tins of everything from Sobranie to Dunhill and then 24 pipes 12 on each side of the rack and then two that I have on display that are too big for me to smoke. I have the usual suspects: Dunhill, Charatan, Savanelli, Comoy, Nording, Ben Wade, Brebbia, Sven Lars, etc. etc.
> 3rd shelf aging tobacco from various years and makers as well as my mixing tobacco and my Humidor with Cigars from all over including cuba.


I am truly jealous! What a collection!


----------



## juni

My wife got me an early birthday gift:










It is my first Stanwell, a "Deluxe Bent Freehand, shape 126".


----------



## tambo_cigars

Hi Anders,
She looks sweet!!
Balibob


----------



## owaindav

Nice Stanwell


----------



## owaindav

Thumbnails of my Peterson Kilarney and my favorite briar, a Savinelli oom paul!


----------



## Terrier

Here is a picture of my Meer.


----------



## Arctic Fire

Terrier said:


> Here is a picture of my Meer.
> View attachment 50464


LOL very nice meer


----------



## owaindav

Terrier said:


> Here is a picture of my Meer.
> View attachment 50464


 Very interesting.


----------



## juni

it's a japanese dude .


----------



## Stockholm

David M said:


> After some discussion on a Modern Pipe I took the advice to take it a little slower from the beginning and I ended up buying this little guy today.
> Its a Stanwell and I got it for $50.
> Shop-owner says I "scored" because this pipe has not been bought by anyone for the past 3 years and its been price reduced a lot over that time. Used to be $150.
> Here she is. My First Puff Baby.
> Thanks again for all the advice earlier.


Those Stanwell pipes are gorgeous, love the sandblasting. I keep looking on ebay for a reasonably priced one, you got an amazing price for the pipe.


----------



## Verschnupft

Newest Mario Grandi came in today, smokes incredibly well.


----------



## owaindav

Love the Mario Grandi! I'm a sucker for 2 different finishes.


----------



## owaindav

Here's a pic of my new H.I.S. Churchwarden. It's my first churchwarden. It smokes hot as crap. But not bad for the price.


----------



## David M

owaindav said:


> I'm a sucker for 2 different finishes.


Yah...I like girls with nice tan-lines as well.


----------



## Jack Straw

New Nording came in today! Happy dance...


----------



## IKMeerschaum

owaindav said:


> Here's a pic of my new H.I.S. Churchwarden. It's my first churchwarden. It smokes hot as crap. But not bad for the price.


You might try slowing down your smoking if it is smoking too hot. Just a thought.


----------



## David M

That pipe looks even better up close Andrew.
Very sleek lines all over it. The gentle curves around each potential hard edge, very nice touch by Nording. It looks aero-dynamic.
Love the panels too. Great pipe!


----------



## Jack Straw

Thanks David. I think it has a great balance to it.


----------



## tambo_cigars

Jack Straw said:


> Thanks David. I think it has a great balance to it.


 Looks like a very sharp pipe andrew. Sure to bring years of smoking pleasure...BB


----------



## phinz

I've acquired about 30-40 pipes over the past 6 months or so. Here are a few of my favorites.

Robert Blackwell. Is it a Dublin or a Lovat or what?



















Don't remember the maker, but it has a stinger. I cleaned this up from pretty nasty to smokeable. It's an amazing flake smoker.










Recent Tinsky acquisition.










Pre-1960 London-made Peterson of Dublin.










This Chacom poker was *disgusting* when I got it. The cake was so thick I couldn't put my little finger down into the bowl, the rim was beaten up and the outside of the bowl was just plain back. It's been cleaned up a bit, but I'm still working on it.


----------



## commonsenseman

Great pictures of some great looking pipes Scott!


----------



## phinz

Thanks!

I have more pictures. Kind of like pictures of my kids, but that's another thread. 

My new vintage unsmoked Grabow Starfire that I got today. It still has the $5.95 sticker on it. :










My Boswell w/blue Lucite stem:


----------



## owaindav

Phinz, I really like that flake smoker. Don't like a stinger though. Your Dr. Grabow looks like one I almost bought on ebay. Love he Boswell. Really sharp looking with that blue stem.


----------



## MrLexus

Here is my first pipe. uncle gifted me one of his boswells. Rocking pipe


----------



## Hermit

I'm really lookin' forward to startin' a fire in this Rad Davis. :target:


----------



## David M

You got a unique taste in pipes phinz. You also seem to be pretty good with the camera. You should try taking your pipe pics to new heights. You got the cool shapes already.

***

Perfect looking starter Lex.

***

That's one gorgeous looking blast Herm. Hope she smokes good for ya.


----------



## phinz

Thanks David. I'm still learning how to use my light tent, but will hopefully be moving into more "moving" photography using it. 

Here's one of my newest acquisitions, and an instant love affair. Peterson 9k Gold Spigot.


----------



## Pipe Organist

A wonderfully tactile design, and beautiful bird's eyes in the grain!



MrLexus said:


> Here is my first pipe. uncle gifted me one of his boswells. Rocking pipe


----------



## nate560

My new Rad Davis came today and the wife got it from the mailman. Hope it smokes as good as the others I have. Wife told me im all done buying pipes and tobacco but we will see let me know what you think.


----------



## Terrier

Gorgeous Rad. How many other Rads do you have?


----------



## Hermit

nate560 said:


> Hope it smokes as good as the others I have.


You *know* it will.
I love all of mine and they are all perfectly engineered. :tu
That's a beautiful pipe!


----------



## nate560

Im sure it will I like the one you bought very nice I was a little late on it. This week I opened my email about 2 minutes after it came in and didn't wait once I saw it lost to many that way. This is my 3rd the other 2 smoke great.


----------



## Jogi

It's beautiful, more of a work of art... The colors(shades?) are amazing.


----------



## SmoknTaz

That is a beautiful looking pipe. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## beetlebriar

That's one good looking pipe!


----------



## Contrabass Bry

My pride and joy (of the 2 pipes I own):









It is truely ginormous! 1" diam bowl 2"+ deep. I have YET to finish a full bowl (just don't have that kind of time to spare)!

When I get home, I plan on uploading some photos to show how far the coloring has come in 5 months!


----------



## Mad Hatter

That pipe has Dan Kerr written all over it! Nice one, btw


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

juni said:


> My wife got me an early birthday gift:
> 
> It is my first Stanwell, a "Deluxe Bent Freehand, shape 126".


OMG! What a wife! You must be one great husband to deserve a wife like that! What a lucky man he is!

-DJ


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

This is my first week on the Puff forum and I've got to say that I've landed in the right place!

These photos are superb!

These pipes are out of this world!

The camaraderie is very moving!

Salute!

-DJ


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

Latakia Tsunami!

It's an even a better day than when it started!

Just picked up McClelland's Blending Latakia, British Woods,Three Oaks Syrian Blend, Rose of Latakia, and Blakeneys Best Latakia Flake!

-DJ


----------



## juni

Here is an interesting one I just got. A Peterson Outdoor Series pipe. It is normal sized except for a really short stem. I got it so I can easily take it with me and put it in my pocket. I especially like the green jade part.


----------



## Jack Straw

^Love it.


----------



## commonsenseman

That is one sweet looking pipe!


----------



## NonNobis

tambo_cigars said:


> Hi from Bali, Indonesia,
> Here are some fotos of my personal pipe. Personal because I make it, smoke it and love it! The coolest pipe you will ever smoke that contains no water and is not a meter long. The winding interor of the cone shell makes the smoke travel a long way before it gets to you palatte and thus it is quite cool with even the strongest pipe tobaccos. Note the last foto of my pipe on our exclusive village aged Tambo pipe tobacco stick. The most relaxing tobacco you will ever enjoy in a bowl.. Enjoy the fotos,
> 
> SMOKE ON.....Balibob


Balibob, that is the most amazing thing I have ever seen! If those were easy to make you could earn a fortune selling them. You are a true artist and visionary!


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Here's my pipe after less than 6 months of fairly infrequent smoking. See it in it's new state about 8 posts above:


----------



## GlassEye

My new Savinelli Roma 804KS, with the lucite stem. I really like how the stem has little sparkles in it so the "grain" looks different depending on light.
I am going to dedicate it to VAs, flakes mostly. Will break it in during an upcoming road/camping trip around this half of the country.


----------



## beefytee

Gorgeous pipe. I don't generally go for the rusticated look but that one is just beautiful


----------



## GlassEye

beefytee said:


> Gorgeous pipe. I don't generally go for the rusticated look but that one is just beautiful


I am not really a rusticated fan either but I needed another pipe and it was $39 on ebay, new. Now that I have it I am liking it more and more. I just have to wait until my order of baccy comes in to smoke it. p


----------



## commonsenseman

Nice coloring Bryan!

Great looking Sav Ian!


----------



## nycstogie

Hello from NYC
I Like the pipe well,and am curious. I have smoked the Elephant shaped Porcelin pipe with Silver Mouthpeice, .

U remind me of a U tube fellow I saw,must ck yer profile. I seem to be searching for Scottish ribbion. Tobak Ed Burak.:moony:



tambo_cigars said:


> Hi from Bali,
> Thank you for your kind words Jogi... Balibob
> 
> "The end of a good smoke is a little saddening. In some regard, it's a bit like losing a best friend who had time to sit and listen." ZenWarrior


----------



## Hermit

I am unable to resist Rad's masterpieces.


----------



## MarkC

Sweet!


----------



## bobpatt

Hermit said:


> I am unable to resist Rad's masterpieces.


What a beautiful pipe! If it were mine, I don't know if I could smoke it. I think I would probably put it on my pipe shelf and just ogle it.


----------



## Jessefive

Wow, that is beautiful!


----------



## IrishCamel81

Got my wife to cave in and give me my Fathers Day gift early. My second Radice.


----------



## FriarWhently

Can anyone identify this pipe? Got it several years ago, and there's no brand name on it. Just this symbol on the stem.


----------



## RJpuffs

FriarWhently said:


> Can anyone identify this pipe? Got it several years ago, and there's no brand name on it. Just this symbol on the stem.


According to this guide
makesandmarques
its a Savinelli Oscar.


----------



## beefytee

FriarWhently said:


> Can anyone identify this pipe? Got it several years ago, and there's no brand name on it. Just this symbol on the stem.
> 
> View attachment 32140
> 
> 
> View attachment 32141


Savinelli Oscar Series

looks like a rusticated bulldog or #623

Savinelli: Oscar Dry 623 (6mm)


----------



## FriarWhently

beefytee said:


> Savinelli Oscar Series
> 
> looks like a rusticated bulldog or #623


Holy crap, thanks!  I had no idea it was a Savinelli...didn't say it anywhere on the box it came in either. And it does have "Italy, 623" stamped on the bottom. I think I had gotten it for like $45 too.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Nice pipe, FriarWhently! ...and your Stonehaven is showing!


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

FriarWhently said:


> Holy crap, thanks! I think I had gotten it for like $45 too.


You, sir, are a dog!

A lucky dog!

That Savinelli Oscar 623 is a real beauty!

DJ


----------



## juni

I popped into the local tobacco shop to "buy tobacco and nothing else" and, as we all know how it usually goes, walked out with this:










It is my second Stanwell and just as the first one, very nicely done and high quality. This is one of the last batched still made in Denmark. I hope the standard will be the same when the production moves to Italy.

I seem to like the straight shapes best.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

Hey Anders,

Very nice pipe...and, your composition and photo is fine, too!

DJ


----------



## woops

Picked up a new pipe at the KC Pipe Show from a new carver, Joe Nelson of Old Nellie Pipes.

Here's a few pics:


----------



## IHT

very nice lookin pipe, woops. the photos aren't doing it justice, as i've held it in my hands (not dogging on your photos, just that you know i've seen the pipe and how nice it really is)... 

i need to unpack my boxes from the KC show and take a couple pics as well - which will probably happen next week when i get the time.


----------



## woops

IHT said:


> very nice lookin pipe, woops. the photos aren't doing it justice, as i've held it in my hands (not dogging on your photos, just that you know i've seen the pipe and how nice it really is)...


Yep. You're right. Here is a link showing his sold pipes. Mine is the Rusticated, Bent Apple at the top of the page.

Old Nellie Pipes


----------



## Mike2147

Some nice looking pipes. I have a Peterson Donegal Rocky Pipe #XL02. I don't have any pics of it though.

Mike


----------



## tobacmon

*Before and Soon After the Cleaning*

White Pipe=Kay Woodie White Briar 98S
SWR Colonial
SWR Knight

This would be the "Before" photos. They will look better I assure you. A friends mother passed recently and her father did also some time back and these where his pipes. She thought I would put them to good use after I did my magic on them.

*Now i need to clean them.*

Someone give me the instructions on the Kosher Salt--Moone Shine treatment along with how I can clean the Briar and the white pipe. I will be picking up some rouge and some 600, 1000 grit wet & dry sand paper to get the stems back in order.


----------



## tobacmon

Just found out what SWR stood for ==Sir Walter Raleigh


----------



## beefytee

juni said:


> I popped into the local tobacco shop to "buy tobacco and nothing else" and, as we all know how it usually goes, walked out with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is my second Stanwell and just as the first one, very nicely done and high quality. This is one of the last batched still made in Denmark. I hope the standard will be the same when the production moves to Italy.
> 
> I seem to like the straight shapes best.


sometimes I come into this thread just to look at this pipe


----------



## owaindav

PM sent Paul.


----------



## mbearer

So not only did some Tambo arrive that I can't wait to try... Some of my PAD is satisfied.

2 Big Ben Presidential s arrived as well as my Tambo pipe. Not the best photographs but it gives you the idea (as long as I didn't mess up attaching them).
Mike


----------



## juni

beefytee said:


> sometimes I come into this thread just to look at this pipe


And it smokes really well too .


----------



## commonsenseman

Nice looking pipes Mike!


----------



## tobacmon

*Before: *









It took me several try's to break these apart and finally was able to. My first attempt in cleaning some really dirty pipes. *Below *is after I was able to do some over night cleaning.


----------



## tobacmon

*After:*









After several pipe cleaners and a good salt cleaning they turned out pretty good. Not quite finished but for now this is what I have..


----------



## FriarWhently

mbearer said:


> So not only did some Tambo arrive that I can't wait to try... Some of my PAD is satisfied.
> 
> 2 Big Ben Presidential s arrived as well as my Tambo pipe. Not the best photographs but it gives you the idea (as long as I didn't mess up attaching them).
> Mike


If the faceted Big Ben was completely smooth, it would be identical to the first pipe I ever bought.


----------



## mrsmitty

Got this in today from eBay for $14. Ea Carey Magic Inch Briar Made in Italy. From what I've read the three slots in the stem allow air to mix with the smoke for a cooler smoke. Interesting...


----------



## tobacmon

I like the pipe above Joshua--If it does not suit you after you give er a whirl LMK--I might have some Stonhaven to throw in the trade or purchase.


----------



## mrsmitty

Just got thie in from eBay as well, $10.50 shipped, just needs cleaned up. Pipe Land LTD 604 Made in Italy.


----------



## beefytee

I got myself a Carey magic inch from ebay as well.

I figured I'd make it my aromatics pipe.

forgive the cell phone pix


----------



## beefytee

Just picked this up for $20.00

Lorenzo blast Oom Paul.

I wanted a nastier Oom Paul, but this one will do just fine.










Seriously though I have to stop.


----------



## mrsmitty

Peterson K-Briar. Got on eBay for $18 shipped


----------



## Ben.Reilly

beefytee said:


> Just picked this up for $20.00


Great find! :dude:


----------



## mrsmitty

Olde Classic, absolutly perfect condition, not a single scratch, or chatter on the stem. Pictures don't give it justice. Picked it up on eBay for $15 shipped


----------



## commonsenseman

Very cool pipes Joshua, the last one reminds me of my Big Ben a little.


----------



## beefytee

mrsmitty said:


> Olde Classic, absolutly perfect condition, not a single scratch, or chatter on the stem. Pictures don't give it justice. Picked it up on eBay for $15 shipped


I LOVE that shape. 
What it is called?


----------



## mrsmitty

beefytee said:


> I LOVE that shape.
> What it is called?


No idea lol. Anyone who knows feel free to answer.


----------



## GlassEye

I also love that shape, but do not know what it is called. I would like for that to be my next pipe shape purchased.


----------



## commonsenseman

I'm no pipe-pro, tobacco is more my forte. If I had to guess I'd say it's "billiard-esque" though.


----------



## juni

A saddle-billiard, I think. One of my favorite shapes.


----------



## Mister Moo

I'd call it a Liverpool billiard variation with saddlebit.
_______________________________________________

And I'd call this a big-ass bent dublin meer, group six, 6 7/8" long, that I saw at Edwards in JAX and couldn't resist. It smokes well; I see a replacement stem its in future.










Meer. TrueSmoke.


----------



## mbearer

Mister Moo said:


> I'd call it a Liverpool billiard variation with saddlebit.


I call it BEAUTIFUL  Nice find..

There have been some really nice pipes popping up on here the past week. Keep it up people 

This weekend we are finishing the new media room in the basement where I can smoke the pipe while watching the big screen so I think I am going to treat myself to my first meer for the room seeing I can smoke in style and it won't be in a pile on my workbench. Trying to talk the wife into buying it for me.. So far negotiations are at a stand still


----------



## beefytee

juni said:


> A saddle-billiard, I think. One of my favorite shapes.


you have one of the nicest ones I have ever seen!!!


----------



## Jack Straw

Smitty I would call your pipe a saddle brandy, if the camera angle rings true.


----------



## Ben.Reilly

One of my favorite Boswells:


----------



## nate560

Two new pipes for me the first is a Senatorvo and the second is a Jody Davis I have wanted pipes from both carvers for awhile.


----------



## Adam

Here's my only one. A Savinelli Alligator


----------



## mrsmitty

Savinelli Dry System 2101 Grabbed on eBay for $13.90 shipped.


----------



## Jessefive

I couldn't handle seeing all these awesome pipes posted on here, so I caved in. I've been window shopping for awhile, and swore my next pipe would be a classic straight shape, since I don't have one. But when I saw this Stanwell, I couldn't resist. Its an odd shape, but there is something about it that I love. Plus the price was right, at $70!



__
https://flic.kr/p/4882433175


----------



## mrsmitty

Peterson System Standard 313. Has two dings on the stem, and two on the band, but the price was right $48 shipped. I need cut back on buying pipes lol, three more coming this week.


----------



## Siv

Here's a Baki Calabash. The gourd had some damage and didn't look so good so Baki painted it.


----------



## thebayratt

Just starting the Pipe thing so I got a inexpensive pipe for $13 (wholesale cost).
Im not too sure what it is or who makes it. The only markings on it are ""Made in Greece", so its probly an elcheapo. But thats what I was looking for. I didn't and couldn't spend a whole lot of money right off the bat.

Any help on this would be appreciateve.


----------



## johnmoss

juni said:


> I popped into the local tobacco shop to "buy tobacco and nothing else" and, as we all know how it usually goes, walked out with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is my second Stanwell and just as the first one, very nicely done and high quality. This is one of the last batched still made in Denmark. I hope the standard will be the same when the production moves to Italy.
> 
> I seem to like the straight shapes best.


That is beautiful. All my current pipes are bent and I've wanting to pick up a straight one. What model is that exactly? I'd love to find one like it.


----------



## juni

johnmoss said:


> That is beautiful. All my current pipes are bent and I've wanting to pick up a straight one. What model is that exactly? I'd love to find one like it.


It is a Stanwell shape "75" if that helps any .

http://www.stanwell.dk/KatalogDK_EN.pdf


----------



## Variables

Picked this one up several weeks ago. It is a Peterson Deluxe 11s:


----------



## mbearer

My new Meers came in and I love them so far.

The basket weave my wife got me for finishing off the media room... And the Dragon Moon one I just couldn't pass up. 

Also, as a back drop is one of my Boston finds from the trip in with the in-laws and what I am going to pack into the basket weave for its first run... Ignore the rest of the mess  Didn't clean the table off I want to smoke these to bad to take to much time  
Mike


----------



## commonsenseman

Sweet pipes Mike :thumb:


----------



## mbearer

commonsenseman said:


> Sweet pipes Mike :thumb:


And here I thought you would like the back drop more Jeff  Though you can only really see it in one of the pics...

The basket weave just smoked incredible.... Now I need the Vitamin N to go down in my system so I can try out the Dragon on the moon


----------



## owaindav

Oooh, I like that Peterson, Variables. Nice contrast on the color versus the stem.

Mike I really like the basket pattern meer.


----------



## Commander Quan

mrsmitty said:


> Got this in today from eBay for $14. Ea Carey Magic Inch Briar Made in Italy. From what I've read the three slots in the stem allow air to mix with the smoke for a cooler smoke. Interesting...


While searching the web for something completely non-tobacco related I came across a random posting about the E.A Carry pipe shop in Canton OH. After some more researching I found out that apparently back in the day, this operation was a pretty big deal with a mail order catalog and their own pipe system called the Magic Inch. It wasn't until I read about the three slots in the pipe that I thought of yours. I have never heard of this company before, so I was amazed to find out they are still in business, and  after finding their website I found out that they are located just around the block from my business. They don't have a storefront and do everything online or over the phone but it's still kind of cool to know about them.


----------



## mrsmitty

Nording



Alpha



Peterson System Standard



Peterson System Standard Calabash



I have two more pipes coming in this upcoming week. Man I need to lay off my buying spree lol


----------



## tobacmon

Very nice pipes all of them---I wish I had the patience and know how when it comes to the way you find these gems.:bowdown:



mrsmitty said:


> Nording
> 
> Alpha
> 
> Peterson System Standard
> 
> Peterson System Standard Calabash
> 
> I have two more pipes coming in this upcoming week. Man I need to lay off my buying spree lol


----------



## beefytee

I just got this beast. One of a kind poker. I'm in love with this ugly son of a bitch


----------



## Johnisnotcool

WOW! that is the craziest pipe I've seen!


----------



## WeCamps

And the suspense is killing us...... WHERE did you find it?


:wacko:

I think it is outstanding!


----------



## dbreazeale

Here's the majority. I've added a few more that aren't in the picture.


----------



## ChronoB

Wow, dbreazeale, that's a nice collection. I see a lot of Dunhills. You must have quite a bit of disposable income!


----------



## dbreazeale

ChronoB said:


> Wow, dbreazeale, that's a nice collection. I see a lot of Dunhills. You must have quite a bit of disposable income!


Thanks! Not so much on the disposable income. I've just been fortunate at times. I've lucked into some good deals. There's 18 dunhills on the rack.

I found this 1949 #252 recently for $5.










A little elbow grease later it came out like this. The pic shows some oxidation that I missed on the bit. I went back and took care of that.


----------



## Jack Straw

Very nice! Is that a Peterson Rosslare three to the right of that lovely bent ball, and if so what shape number? It's huge!


----------



## GlassEye

Jack Straw said:


> Very nice! Is that a Peterson Rosslare three to the right of that lovely bent ball, and if so what shape number? It's huge!


I was eyeing that as well, I have always liked the amber stems.


----------



## dbreazeale

Jack Straw said:


> Very nice! Is that a Peterson Rosslare three to the right of that lovely bent ball, and if so what shape number? It's huge!


Yeah, that's a Rosslare Royal Irish. I don't recall the shape # offhand. I'll check when I get home. They retired that shape a couple of years ago. I think they only made 97 of that one.


----------



## Jack Straw

That's too bad, it looks great!


----------



## SmoknTaz

dbreazeale said:


> Here's the majority. I've added a few more that aren't in the picture.


Very nice collection you have there my friend :tu


----------



## dbreazeale

Jack Straw said:


> Very nice! Is that a Peterson Rosslare three to the right of that lovely bent ball, and if so what shape number? It's huge!


The box is labeled as a shape #B28 on the Peterson.


----------



## Jack Straw

Thanks!


----------



## DeeSkank

My new IMP that dmkerr was gracious enough to let go of :tu

She is my new baby :biggrin:


----------



## owaindav

Very nice. Do you know if that coloring from smoking or was it done before he bought it? I'm a sucker for a spigot type stem.


----------



## Mr.Friday

Top: Nording
Bottom (Left to right): Boswell, Peterson, Big Ben

Been smoking pipes for 6 mos. now and this is my collection. The Peterson is my workhorse and i love the way the Nording is changing colors as the heat and oils turn it.

Semper Fi,
Mr. Friday


----------



## DeeSkank

owaindav said:


> Very nice. Do you know if that coloring from smoking or was it done before he bought it? I'm a sucker for a spigot type stem.


All from smoking, if I am not mistaken ipe:

The shank is the only noticeable colored part, he told me that the rim could be wiped off some and cleaned if I desired, but I personally like it this way. :biggrin:


----------



## SmoknTaz

Mr.Friday said:


> Top: Nording
> Bottom (Left to right): Boswell, Peterson, Big Ben
> 
> Been smoking pipes for 6 mos. now and this is my collection. The Peterson is my workhorse and i love the way the Nording is changing colors as the heat and oils turn it.
> 
> Semper Fi,
> Mr. Friday


Very nice!


----------



## Jack Straw

Got in my new Peterson Kinsale XL23, based on the Lestrade shape from the SH series.

I love it already, and I haven't even smoked it. Not only does it feel great in the hand, it clenches like a dream. I can literally just hook it over my bottom teeth, and don't even have to touch the top with my teeth or lips to keep it in place!

Interestingly, although it is not a system, it is drilled with a well like a system pipe.


----------



## indigosmoke

Beautiful pipe and nice pictures too!


----------



## lbiislander

My one and only (for now)


----------



## dbreazeale

Jack Straw said:


> Got in my new Peterson Kinsale XL23, based on the Lestrade shape from the SH series.


Great looking pipe!



lbiislander said:


> My one and only (for now)


Sav makes some good smoking pipes!


----------



## lbiislander

Let's try this one more time









I'm such a techno DORK!


----------



## beefytee

WeCamps said:


> And the suspense is killing us...... WHERE did you find it?
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> I think it is outstanding!


Sorry to take so long on the reply.

I got it from Olie Sylvester at Oompaul.com

I love his monstrosity line, and this is the first of a new line. I wish I could buy all of his pipes. It's awesome having a 1 of a kind.


----------



## billybobjhonson

anybody have any suggestions for a newbie as to a brand of pipe


----------



## Mr.Friday

billybobjhonson said:


> anybody have any suggestions for a newbie as to a brand of pipe


Kaywoodie is good for a good starter pipe and the price is good too. I found a Big Ben for 15 on ebay that is one of my favorites and some big name pipe makers make fairly inexpensive versions too. Stick with reputable name brand and you cant go wrong. I found a good Peterson estate pipe on ebay for 28 bucks. Hope that helps bro.

Semper Fi,
Mr. Friday


----------



## billybobjhonson

Mr.Friday said:


> Kaywoodie is good for a good starter pipe and the price is good too. I found a Big Ben for 15 on ebay that is one of my favorites and some big name pipe makers make fairly inexpensive versions too. Stick with reputable name brand and you cant go wrong. I found a good Peterson estate pipe on ebay for 28 bucks. Hope that helps bro.
> 
> Semper Fi,
> Mr. Friday


you did help, another question, what would you suggest for someone going of to basic in a couple months


----------



## drastic_quench

billybobjhonson said:


> you did help, another question, what would you suggest for someone going of to basic in a couple months


I'll chip in my two cents.

If you care about the look of the pipe, you're going to want a briar. Since basic is coming up so soon, I would highly recommend a quality estate from smokingpipes or pulversbriar that is already broken in. Don't buy an estate pipe that's listed as new or barely smoked. Both of these companies clean and sanitize their estates - so they're ready to smoke. Ebay is a complete crap shoot in that regard (and others).

If you just want a pipe that smokes equally well, but don't care about looks, get a few Missouri Meerschaum cobs. You may well get called MacArthur and razzed though.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

billybobjhonson said:


> anybody have any suggestions for a newbie as to a brand of pipe





billybobjhonson said:


> you did help, another question, what would you suggest for someone going of to basic in a couple months


I realize you have many questions concerning pipes. I did too when I first started. Please keep in mind though that this is a Photos of your pipes" thread, and although there are members who'd be glad to answer your questions, this isn't the best place for them.

Perhaps a new thread with some questions would be a better alternative.

This is a huge thread. Let's keep it on topic.


----------



## billybobjhonson

Blaylock said:


> I realize you have many questions concerning pipes. I did too when I first started. Please keep in mind though that this is a Photos of your pipes" thread, and although there are members who'd be glad to answer your questions, this isn't the best place for them.
> 
> Perhaps a new thread with some questions would be a better alternative.
> 
> This is a huge thread. Let's keep it on topic.


sorry, back on topic people, sorry for the distraction


----------



## dbreazeale

I guess I did something right to luck into these two Castello Sea Rocks. The tall bowl looks to have a shape number 74F and the shorter bowled pipe has # 16. No idea how old they are.



















I've been wanting one for a while and now I have two. At $40 a piece, I couldn't pass them up.


----------



## Jack Straw

What a deal! I love the shorter one.


----------



## indigosmoke

Jack Straw said:


> What a deal! I love the shorter one.


I agree. The rustication on both are wonderful!


----------



## dbreazeale

Hopefully I'll be over this stomach virus by the weekend and can enjoy them. I've heard a lot about how good the Castellos smoke.


----------



## commonsenseman

Agreed, those are a couple sweet pipes!


----------



## beefytee

I'm getting this Olie Sylvester Classic. The Clot Pot. 









His pipes just speak to me...but especially the subtle perversions of the classic shapes.

For more shots of the pipe. 
OomPaul - Monstrosities for Adoption - (ADOPTED) Clot Pot

I'll take some pics of my own once I get it. 
The current owner was nice enough to let me buy it from him.


----------



## Jack Straw

Oh wow I love that rustication. Very shabby chic. Looks like something an old sailor left behind in a tavern.


----------



## WWhermit

I got this new pipe and 2 tins of McCranie's Red Ribbon at the West Coast Pipe Show in Las Vegas in early November.










WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## TXsmoker

dbreazeale said:


> I guess I did something right to luck into these two Castello Sea Rocks. The tall bowl looks to have a shape number 74F and the shorter bowled pipe has # 16. No idea how old they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wanting one for a while and now I have two. At $40 a piece, I couldn't pass them up.


Nice pipes. Here's mine.


----------



## ultramag

dbreazeale said:


> I guess I did something right to luck into these two Castello Sea Rocks. The tall bowl looks to have a shape number 74F and the shorter bowled pipe has # 16. No idea how old they are.
> 
> I've been wanting one for a while and now I have two. At $40 a piece, I couldn't pass them up.


What a score!!! :faint:

With that style of Sea Rock finish and the faux diamond stem logo together they are most likely 25+ years old. Aging Castello pipes is a little difficult, especially the newer ones it seems. Many of the lines are blurred and frequently crossed at times. To get anymore specific with the age of yours the detail will be in the stamping.

A lovely find either way. Castello pipes are amazing IMO. I just purchased my first a year ago or so and am fortunate enough to have five already due to finding some good deals on four estates. I never would drop that kind of money on a factory made pipe as I just felt it was too high and they couldn't really be worth it. I really have to eat those words now. I wish I could start my pipe collection over and collect nothing but Castello. Speaking of which, wanna double your money. :wink: :sorry:

Almost forgot, I've heard some of the older ones had a little tighter draw. The nice wide open draw is one of the big pluses to me. I'd be curious to know how yours are. My oldest so far is a 1987 shape #33 trademark and it draws as well as any I have so I'm not sure if they were actually drilled smaller, just not as consistant, or perhaps it's just all BS.

Enjoy your pipes!!! ipe:


----------



## dbreazeale

ultramag said:


> What a score!!! :faint:
> 
> With that style of Sea Rock finish and the faux diamond stem logo together they are most likely 25+ years old. Aging Castello pipes is a little difficult, especially the newer ones it seems. Many of the lines are blurred and frequently crossed at times. To get anymore specific with the age of yours the detail will be in the stamping.
> 
> A lovely find either way. Castello pipes are amazing IMO. I just purchased my first a year ago or so and am fortunate enough to have five already due to finding some good deals on four estates. I never would drop that kind of money on a factory made pipe as I just felt it was too high and they couldn't really be worth it. I really have to eat those words now. I wish I could start my pipe collection over and collect nothing but Castello. Speaking of which, wanna double your money. :wink: :sorry:
> 
> Almost forgot, I've heard some of the older ones had a little tighter draw. The nice wide open draw is one of the big pluses to me. I'd be curious to know how yours are. My oldest so far is a 1987 shape #33 trademark and it draws as well as any I have so I'm not sure if they were actually drilled smaller, just not as consistant, or perhaps it's just all BS.
> 
> Enjoy your pipes!!! ipe:


I thought about selling one of them but I'm enjoying them too much. Both of them have nice open draws. I, like you, can't see dropping that much coin on a new pipe. I'll stay with the estates on these!


----------



## dbreazeale

WWhermit said:


> I got this new pipe and 2 tins of McCranie's Red Ribbon at the West Coast Pipe Show in Las Vegas in early November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


That Don Carlos is a beauty!


----------



## dbreazeale

TXsmoker said:


> Nice pipes. Here's mine.


That's great looking pipe! I think I need to put mine to the buffer and shine it up some after looking at yours.


----------



## TXsmoker

dbreazeale said:


> That's great looking pipe! I think I need to put mine to the buffer and shine it up some after looking at yours.


I forgot to get a pic of the other side with the crystal in it, but its an old pipe. Its just spent most of its life in its pouch. Smoked maybe once or twice.


----------



## TXsmoker

[No message]


----------



## Hermit

A new Ruthenberg.


----------



## Jack Straw

You just love those gorgeous blasts and sharp lines, don't ya! Looks great.


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES

I've cruised this thread at least 3 full times and it never gets old. I can't wait to show my pipes when I am able to.


----------



## timothy.ll

Wow. Took me a couple weeks doing a few pages a day to get through this...
I had no idea there were such crazy/beautiful pipe designs!


----------



## El Gringo

Just awsome!


----------



## timothy.ll

So now that I'm past the 30 posts, here's a couple of my pipes...

This was my first pipe... It's just a cheap rosewood pipe, but after I sanded off the varnish and oiled it, I like it a LOT better.


















Here's my only new pipe besides my first... picked up at Blatters a few months back.


















This one I found on ebay... and with a bit of love made it mine. 


















Timothy


----------



## timothy.ll

Here's the rest of my pipes. I know they're nothing compared to most posted above, but I love them just the same!

This is another ebay find... about $10. Took a bit of cleaning, but I love it for Balkans.



















Also ebay, $5 and LOTS of cleaning - perfect with Margate!



















Ebay, $12, took some elbow grease... there's a hairline crack where the stem meets the bowl, so I'm just smoking it until it fails. Olivewood & Meerschaum.



















Last for now... my travel pipes - a Falcon and a 'Rugg's'. The latter smokes REALLY well for a random $2 estate find, and is perfect for a small pipe on the go!


----------



## SmoknTaz

Great start Timothy, looks like you're learning about PAD first hand! :razz:


----------



## ruralhipster

Nice pipes and photos Tim.


----------



## dbreazeale

Nice!


----------



## lbiislander

Tim, that Olivewood & meer is a beautiful pipe. Too bad it's cracked!


----------



## timothy.ll

Thanks! I'm very happy with them - especially considering I've been able to get a bit of a selection of shapes without breaking the bank!



SmoknTaz said:


> Great start Timothy, looks like you're learning about PAD first hand! :razz:


Indeed! ...I think I've just about given it enough to think about for the next while!



> Tim, that Olivewood & meer is a beautiful pipe. Too bad it's cracked!


Thanks. I was pretty devestated when I found the crack (fortunately for me, the seller gave a full refund). But I'm enjoying it while it lasts!

Timothy


----------



## lbiislander

Here is my newest acquisition.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...pes-i-own-picture5249-nording-freehand-2.html


----------



## InsidiousTact

Here's my newest pipe, hopefully it works this time.

http://flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/5264392224/


----------



## SmoknTaz

InsidiousTact said:


> Here's my newest pipe, hopefully it works this time.
> 
> Welcome to Flickr - Photo Sharing


Just goes to the main page, no pic.


----------



## InsidiousTact

Sorry, let me try it a different way.

Welcome to Flickr!

Welcome to Flickr!

Welcome to Flickr!

Hopefully this'll work.


----------



## ultramag

Nope.

You know, you can preview the post and click the links or whatever and see if they work without making the post. :idea:


----------



## InsidiousTact

ultramag said:


> Nope.
> 
> You know, you can preview the post and click the links or whatever and see if they work without making the post. :idea:


But it worked when I clicked them... I don't understand. :ask:

http://http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/5264392224/

http://http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/5264393090/

http://http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/5264393992/

Okay I *think* I got it... I had to play around with the http coding a bit.


----------



## SmoknTaz

It's working!


----------



## InsidiousTact

Finally! I need to remember how I did that.


----------



## ultramag

SmoknTaz said:


> It's working!


I still get the same thing I got the first time I commented. Just a welcome/sign-in page for Flickr.


----------



## InsidiousTact

ultramag said:


> I still get the same thing I got the first time I commented. Just a welcome/sign-in page for Flickr.


You tried my new post links? Completely different post.


----------



## ultramag

InsidiousTact said:


> You tried my new post links? Completely different post.


Yep. The post directly above where Taz says they work now.

I don't understand now either. All I know is when I click those links pictures don't show up at all, let alone pictures of pipes. :noidea:


----------



## Variables

dbreazeale said:


> I guess I did something right to luck into these two Castello Sea Rocks. The tall bowl looks to have a shape number 74F and the shorter bowled pipe has # 16. No idea how old they are.


WOW! :bowdown: Congrats on a KILLER deal!


----------



## InsidiousTact

ultramag said:


> Yep. The post directly above where Taz says they work now.
> 
> I don't understand now either. All I know is when I click those links pictures don't show up at all, let alone pictures of pipes. :noidea:


What a conundrum. I have no clue what to do now. Anyone want to step-by-step their process of showing pics from another site?


----------



## lbiislander

For those of you NOT lurking on the Pipe of the Year thread, here is my newest acquisition, the second new pipe this week!


----------



## thebayratt

Got an early Christmas gift from the Misses yesturday!
A MM Country Gentleman Bent

So, she actually DOES listen to me, _somewhat_.


----------



## nate560

My newest pipe a Larry Roush. Its smaller then my other Roush so its a great flake pipe been smoking Wessex CDF and Solani 660.


----------



## El Gringo

My Christmas presents from the wife; a La Rocca and a BC.


----------



## lbiislander

Beautiful!


----------



## DubintheDam

A woman's touch...very nice, not what most men would purchase but a refreshing thing that is...I love the BC, I bought one similar for my wife.



El ****** said:


> My Christmas presents from the wife; a La Rocca and a BC.


----------



## El Gringo

Thanks! Being that I used to do alot of paintings thats considered my 'Art' pipe.
:hippie:


----------



## Team Fuente

Eric Nording (no 14) "Looking so fly like a G-6!"


----------



## owaindav

Bob, those are really nice looking. How do they smoke?

Fuente, very interesting. Kind of reminds me of a bumble bee. I kinda like it.


----------



## Team Fuente

Ya Nording makes them in various 2 tone colors. It was my first big pipe purchase,I got to meet Eric & Bjarne Neilson the day I bought that.
R.I.P Bjarne sorry if I butchered your name old friend!


----------



## timothy.ll

Here's my latest, a Wally Frank, and another ~$10 ebay find. Got it just in time to clean it up for a for New Years bowl of Blatter's Reserve!


----------



## jc5214

mr.c said:


> F - ME! Had this pipe on my watch list, was all set to steal it, got busy at work and missed it :c Man I really liked it, Im really cheesed. :c
> 
> Anyone know anything about knute pipes?
> 
> i dont know anything about them but i have one and it smokes great


----------



## thunderdan11

Here is my pipe.


----------



## Jack Straw

2 New Pipes!

First, the Peterson Kinsale XL26 from the Girlfriend. This shape really does not photograph well to me. There's a lot of subtlety to it that you miss when it's not in your hand. It is a fantastic smoker, and is super comfortable both in hand and clenched.










Traded some wampum to Herf n Turf for this Donegal 150. He said he bought it off Jerry Garcia backstage at a Grateful Dead show in the '80s, but I think he may have been lying :lol:. It's nearly unsmoked and in great shape after a little polishing and boozing out the 1Q aroma. I look forward to smoking it tomorrow

Before









After


----------



## indigosmoke

Jack Straw said:


> 2 New Pipes!
> 
> First, the Peterson Kinsale XL26 from the Girlfriend. This shape really does not photograph well to me. There's a lot of subtlety to it that you miss when it's not in your hand. It is a fantastic smoker, and is super comfortable both in hand and clenched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traded some wampum to Herf n Turf for this Donegal 150. He said he bought it off Jerry Garcia backstage at a Grateful Dead show in the '80s, but I think he may have been lying :lol:. It's nearly unsmoked and in great shape after a little polishing and boozing out the 1Q aroma. I look forward to smoking it tomorrow
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After


Nice pair of Petes, my friend, but If he got that pipe off of Jerry, I don't think that's 1Q you're smelling. eace:


----------



## WWhermit

indigosmoke said:


> Nice pair of Petes, my friend, but If he got that pipe off of Jerry, I don't think that's 1Q you're smelling. eace:


LOL, you beat me to that one John!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Jack Straw

More Peterson goodness, a manly looking 2000 St. Patricks Day A4.


----------



## indigosmoke

Andrew, love it! The 2000 year pipes are pretty collectable too. Great score.


----------



## jfdiii

Don't know if I'm uploading this right but here goes:

Got these for $45 each. Top is Ben Wade Golden Walnut, bottom is Stanwell Prestige.


----------



## jfdiii

That didn't quite work right...How do I post a larger image?


----------



## indigosmoke

jfdiii said:


> That didn't quite work right...How do I post a larger image?


You need to upload the image to a website such as Photobucket. Get the direct link to the photo from that website and then click on the little picture of a mountain and sun at the top of the window you use to enter your reply here on Puff. Copy the link text from Photobucket into that dialog box. Click OK to close the dialog box and the big image will appear in your post.


----------



## Sam_Wheat

Jack Straw said:


> More Peterson goodness, a manly looking 2000 St. Patricks Day A4.


:jaw:Love it!


----------



## owaindav

Andrew, that is a great looking pipe. I love the grain. I believe it's called birdseye?


----------



## Jack Straw

Yep, that's birdseye. Thanks guys!


----------



## jfdiii

indigosmoke said:


> You need to upload the image to a website such as Photobucket. Get the direct link to the photo from that website and then click on the little picture of a mountain and sun at the top of the window you use to enter your reply here on Puff. Copy the link text from Photobucket into that dialog box. Click OK to close the dialog box and the big image will appear in your post.


Thanks John, knowing is half the battle.


----------



## indigosmoke

jfdiii said:


> Thanks John, knowing is half the battle.


No problem. Photobucket is a good site to use. No fee or anything. If you need more detailed directions just let me know and I'll PM you some screen shots, etc.


----------



## Sam_Wheat

Here are my Sherlock's. I love them!

















1988 Peterson's Sherlock Baskerville smooth
1994 Peterson's Sherlock Hudson rustic 
2010 Peterson's Sherlock Original rustic


----------



## Jack Straw

Awesome Paul! I particularly like that baskerville, looks like it would dangle just right from the teeth.


----------



## Sam_Wheat

Jack Straw said:


> ... looks like it would dangle just right from the teeth.


In the words of Michael Scott ...


----------



## Jack Straw

:biglaugh:


----------



## cp478

:loco::hand::tape2::laugh:


----------



## Tobacco Burner of Mars

My 2 pipes so far: 
chapman and hugo


----------



## shannensmall

Tobacco Burner of Mars said:


> My 2 pipes so far:
> chapman and hugo


Those are nice pipes, I especially like the first one.

But chapman and hugo? You named your pipes?


----------



## Mr. Moustache

There are some beautiful pipes in this thread! Only 80 pages to go....


----------



## FiveStar

In another thread, indigosmoke wanted to see some pics of my pre-republic Petes. Picked these up from a local guy who has literally bags of estate pipes. I got all three for 50 bucks in abhorrent condition. A good ream, some spit polishing, salt and alcohol, magic eraser, and olive oil, and they're lookin good! I've smoked the system and the prince so far. Both smoke rediculously well, and I actually like the P-lip. Enough jibba-jabba, on to the pics!




























The birseye on the system pipe is beautiful! Seems the folks at peterson had quite an eye for this early on (and still do sometimes!)


----------



## dbreazeale

Super nice Petes!


----------



## Jack Straw

:dr

Those look just awesome. What a find!


----------



## Cadillac

Nice grab!


----------



## owaindav

Landis, that birdseye looks like some of the flakes from the pics of tobacco thread. Looks really cool.


----------



## ruralhipster

I recently acquired this pipe in a estate lot off ebay, despite low expectations it is actually a wonderful smoker. I have been using it for stronger tobaccos, lately I have been smoking a mix of about 1/5 Tambo to Butternut Burley.










I do look ridiculous smoking it however.


----------



## indigosmoke

Hipster....either that's a very small pipe or you have a very large head. I love the picture. Kind of what a giant would look like smoking a large Dunhill group 5. Seriously though, it's good to put a face with the name.


----------



## indigosmoke

Landis....beeeeeeeeeauuuuuutiful Petes! I really love the first one.


----------



## dbreazeale

This one came in the mail today. I got this from a friend that has decided to give up the pipe. It's a beauty!!

Limited Edition Mark Twain #177/400.




























The pipe appears to have been barely smoked. There's a lot of teeth chatter on the p-lip. It looks like the original owner must have just walked around with it in his mouth without smoking much at all. My friend that I got the pipe from was the second owner of the pipe and he never even smoked it.

Inside the case was the original letter of authenticity from Peterson. The letter states that this is bowl #177 to have been finished of the 400 bowls that were available for this edition. The original owner had this letter notarized by a Notary Public. The typed letter is hand signed by William F. Sweeney.

Here's the other side.


----------



## dbreazeale

numbered pipes from the original run of Mark Twains is hard to find. I feel very fortunate to have lucked into this one!


----------



## Jack Straw

Very nice Del! Enjoy it!


----------



## owaindav

Wow! That pipe is beautiful Del! I'm so jealous!


----------



## IrishCamel81

Here are my two newest pipes that I had'nt posted. A Radice, and a Baki Meerschaum. The Baki has colored exceptionally well.


----------



## dbreazeale

IrishCamel81 said:


> View attachment 33676
> 
> 
> View attachment 33677
> 
> 
> View attachment 33678
> 
> Here are my two newest pipes that I had'nt posted. A Radice, and a Baki Meerschaum. The Baki has colored exceptionally well.


Both look great but that Baki looks *GREAT*!!!


----------



## dbreazeale

owaindav said:


> Wow! That pipe is beautiful Del! I'm so jealous!


Dave, I was in Birmingham a few years ago and stopped into a little B&M there. They had one but missing the tamper and paperwork. I wish I'd have gotten that one. I wish I could remember the name of the B&M.


----------



## owaindav

dbreazeale said:


> Dave, I was in Birmingham a few years ago and stopped into a little B&M there. They had one but missing the tamper and paperwork. I wish I'd have gotten that one. I wish I could remember the name of the B&M.


I'm actually planning on going to B'ham next weekend for the Briary's pipe show. I'm so excited. This will be my first pipe show. They're going to have a pipemaker from Denmark there. He'll be showing Neerup pipes. I've seen a couple on their site and I feel PAD coming on.

Eric Stokkebye will also be there from what their site says. That will be cool too!


----------



## beefytee

my mostrosity and my o.sylvester.

I will be adding to this line of collection soon.


----------



## mb_pipe

Where could I get the smaller one?



beefytee said:


> my mostrosity and my o.sylvester.
> 
> I will be adding to this line of collection soon.


----------



## owaindav

Good God! I thought you'd put a pipe next to a log you were throwing in the fire from the first picture! Then it dawned on me, that's a friggin' pipe! :jaw:

Pretty cool looking though. Kind of have that country/natural feel to them. Do you have to have someone help you hold the big one? LOL


----------



## Kevin Keith

IrishCamel81 said:


> Here are my two newest pipes that I had'nt posted. A Radice, and a Baki Meerschaum. The Baki has colored exceptionally well.


Both are very nice! I esp. like the meer.


----------



## Kevin Keith

FiveStar said:


> In another thread, indigosmoke wanted to see some pics of my pre-republic Petes. Picked these up from a local guy who has literally bags of estate pipes. I got all three for 50 bucks in abhorrent condition. A good ream, some spit polishing, salt and alcohol, magic eraser, and olive oil, and they're lookin good! I've smoked the system and the prince so far. Both smoke rediculously well, and I actually like the P-lip. Enough jibba-jabba, on to the pics!


That jaggedy leafed plant below the pipe looks suspicious Landis. Just sayin'. muhwahahaha! :noidea:


----------



## FiveStar

Kevin Keith said:


> That jaggedy leafed plant below the pipe looks suspicious Landis. Just sayin'. muhwahahaha! :noidea:


LOL! If I were in Cali or oregon, you might be right. It would have a few sisters as well...

But being as how I'm in North Carolina, it's a Kalanchoe...

Cool plant! It's called "Mother of millions, since it produces little clonal babies on the leaves. They fall off, root, and make new plants. It flowers as well, but reproduces quite prolifically in the asexual way.


----------



## Granger

dbreazeale said:


> Dave, I was in Birmingham a few years ago and stopped into a little B&M there. They had one but missing the tamper and paperwork. I wish I'd have gotten that one. I wish I could remember the name of the B&M.


Well, there are really only two pipe shops in Birmingham; The Briary and J. Blackburn's and Blackburn's is just barely open. He just keeps it open to keep busy and sell a little tobacco.

The Briary...NOW THAT is a pipe shop! I too will be there Saturday!


----------



## dbreazeale

Granger said:


> Well, there are really only two pipe shops in Birmingham; The Briary and J. Blackburn's and Blackburn's is just barely open. He just keeps it open to keep busy and sell a little tobacco.
> 
> The Briary...NOW THAT is a pipe shop! I too will be there Saturday!


It must have been the Briary...Not for certain but I don't recall a J. Blackburn's. You guys have a great time!


----------



## Jack Straw

Just picked up my new Peterson Mark Twain set from the post office!


----------



## dbreazeale

Andrew, that is one beautiful set of pipes!


----------



## FiveStar

Beautiful Petes and Andrew! I especially like that poker!

A little birdie told me you might be picking up another Pete at the post office soon....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

IrishCamel81 said:


> View attachment 33676
> 
> 
> View attachment 33677
> 
> 
> View attachment 33678
> 
> Here are my two newest pipes that I had'nt posted. A Radice, and a Baki Meerschaum. The Baki has colored exceptionally well.





Jack Straw said:


> Just picked up my new Peterson Mark Twain set from the post office!


Wow both you guys those are gorgeous looking pipes!:beerchug:


----------



## lbiislander

Tony, what are you doin' in the pipe thread?


----------



## Jack Straw

Tony secretly wants to try the pipe! :tu

Thanks guys!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

lbiislander said:


> Tony, what are you doin' in the pipe thread?





Jack Straw said:


> Tony secretly wants to try the pipe! :tu
> 
> Thanks guys!


I have been thinking about taking up a pipe for some time actually.
I smoke Cuban tobacco so i was thinking of something that is flavorful and complex as far as tobacco blend. Something that offers many nuances not just power and nicotine like non Cuban cigars. Any suggestions i am open to all suggestions and appreciate any input! As far as pipes go some of them are just so beautiful real works of art. I figure once i know what i might like to smoke. Picking a pipe is just a matter of personal preference!:beerchug:


----------



## Jack Straw

Well pipes are a bit different from cigars - there is just such a wide variety of flavor with the different types of tobacco - light years away from the difference between say a Nicaraguan and a Cuban cigar. It's really kind of hard to say what you would like. One thing I would recommend is that as a cigar smoker you should not start by trying milder blends or aromatics as would be recommended to a non-smoker.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jack Straw said:


> Well pipes are a bit different from cigars - there is just such a wide variety of flavor with the different types of tobacco - light years away from the difference between say a Nicaraguan and a Cuban cigar. It's really kind of hard to say what you would like. One thing I would recommend is that as a cigar smoker you should not start by trying milder blends or aromatics as would be recommended to a non-smoker.


Okay so what would you recommend as far as tobacco blends. Tx smoker has already offered to send me a pipe from his WTT pipe thread Very Generous look at post #39. What do you think thanks Andrew!


----------



## Jack Straw

Tony, PM me your address and I will send you some different kinds to try!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jack Straw said:


> Tony, PM me your address and I will send you some different kinds to try!


Damn Andrew very generous Bro!
Thank you very much!
All of you here on PUFF are really a great bunch!:beerchug:


----------



## indigosmoke

Andrew, looks like you just added two more beautiful Petes to your collection. With the collection of fine Peterson pipes you are building they should make you an admin over at the IPPC. Oh, wait they did! Another great pic as well.


----------



## JHCsci

Hey everyone...

My first attempt on uploading a pic. I know I just joined and going a little post crazy...but I have been reading this forum for a while now and finally wanted to chime in. 

This is my new pipe that I treated myself to after knowing that I got a new job (was laid off for a couple of months). When they said extra large...wow...they really mean extra large. I only smoked it twice so far, but I am looking forward to coloring it.


----------



## Jack Straw

Hi Jeff, welcome! That's a great looking pipe!


----------



## ChronoB

JHCsci said:


> Hey everyone...
> 
> My first attempt on uploading a pic. I know I just joined and going a little post crazy...but I have been reading this forum for a while now and finally wanted to chime in.
> 
> This is my new pipe that I treated myself to after knowing that I got a new job (was laid off for a couple of months). When they said extra large...wow...they really mean extra large. I only smoked it twice so far, but I am looking forward to coloring it.


Nice meer! And congrats on getting a new job.


----------



## Jack Straw

Let the Pete gluttony continue! You might recognize this pipe from a page or three ago, I traded FiveStar for this Pre-Republic X69, and spent some time today cleaning it up. Ain't she purty?  (I know, I know, I didn't get all the oxidation off the stem yet!)


----------



## dbreazeale

Jeff, that is one sweet looking imp!

And Andrew......you're killing me with all of these fantastic looking Petes.:yield:


----------



## indigosmoke

Andrew, welcome to the world of pre-Republic goodness. She's a beauty. Can't wait to hear how she smokes.


----------



## FiveStar

Well done Andrew! So that's what the stem should look like.....

:rofl:


----------



## JHCsci

awesome pipe. Every time I see a peterson like that I want to get another. I found that once broken in, they are some of the best pipes out there.


----------



## Jack Straw

JHCsci said:


> awesome pipe. Every time I see a peterson like that I want to get another. I found that once broken in, they are some of the best pipes out there.


You and me both! I have a problem! :lalala:


----------



## thebayratt

Got this Estate Willard Pipe Pretty cheap today.
Anyone ever heard of them?

Edit:


> Willard pipes were manufactured By Dr. Garbow between 1963-1975. They were sold on military PX's and BX's.
> They were also sold by RJR for promotional purposes. At one point Dr. Grabow was making 60,000 Willard pipes a
> week to supply the military and RJR.


----------



## Firedawg

Received 2 pipes yesterday. A WDC Bakelite with case unsmoked, I do not have hardly any info on this pipe. It seems William Demuth was a large manufacture of drugstore pipes in the US. He would Rarely did he make high end pipes unless they were gifts.

This meerschaum I got on ebay for cheap so now I figure what it needs to smoke in it!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice pick ups!


----------



## Commander Quan

That's a tiny meerschaum. I hope it smokes well for you.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

I got this Lloyds by Comoy form an Estate sale. I paid $35 for the pipe and was really impressed with its condition!!!!!! Any info would be appreciated!!!!





































Thanks for looking!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TXsmoker

I like the bumper sticker beside your computer. Nice pipe too.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

TXsmoker said:


> I like the bumper sticker beside your computer. Nice pipe too.


Thanks brother!!!! Yeah there are a few ******** in New Jersey!!!! Just a few!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## indigosmoke

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> I got this Lloyds by Comoy form an Estate sale. I paid $35 for the pipe and was really impressed with its condition!!!!!! Any info would be appreciated!!!!


According to Pipedia, Lloyds is a Comoy seconds brand. That's about all I know, as I've never owned one.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Very nice Sarge very nice!


----------



## dbreazeale

Your Lloyds is made by Lorenzo. If it were a Comoy pipe, it would have been stamped as Made In England.

Identified here. Ll-Lz -- Pipes : Logos & Markings



AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> I got this Lloyds by Comoy form an Estate sale. I paid $35 for the pipe and was really impressed with its condition!!!!!! Any info would be appreciated!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

dbreazeale said:


> Your Lloyds is made by Lorenzo. If it were a Comoy pipe, it would have been stamped as Made In England.
> 
> Identified here. Ll-Lz -- Pipes : Logos & Markings


Thanks brother for the excellent link!!!! Now I know what I got and it does have the bullseye logo on the stem so the link helped a great deal. THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## Firedawg

Finally got my first Peterson. It is a 314 Block Meerschaum Red Premier. The Stamp says 1977 and box with paperwork included.


----------



## Jack Straw

Very nice!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Very cool looking vintage pipe Todd! Man, you guys make me want to get a Peterson soooo bad!


----------



## bent-1

Here's a couple favorites:

a Rad Davis










Mario Grandi bent ball (a real good VA pipe)










Kaywoodie relief grain Lovat (new era push stem... aka no stinger)


----------



## donovanrichardson

Cool looking pipes RT, those are some awesome smokers brother! I'm jealous!


----------



## dbreazeale

Nice pipes...I like that Rad!


----------



## bent-1

Their among my favorites, all good Virginia smokers. Here's a commission pipe Mark Tinsky made for me. It's modeled after my favorite shape, a Kaywoodie 99b. He nailed the shape & proportions perfectly. Went without stain or coating, just a wood buff with wax.










here's the pipe modeled after, a 1940's Kaywoodie 99b Flame Grain


----------



## Commander Quan

Firedawg said:


> Finally got my first Peterson. It is a 314 Block Meerschaum Red Premier. The Stamp says 1977 and box with paperwork included.


Are you saying that's a Meerschaum?


----------



## indigosmoke

Commander Quan said:


> Are you saying that's a Meerschaum?


Sure is. Peterson often colors their meers and gives them blast or rusticated looking finishes.

Here's a few examples in black, red and green:


----------



## Firedawg

I honestly didnt think it was either! Until I got it and noticed it didnt have grain. I think it is african meer. Since that is what they used until 1980. They stopped importing it than. It does have hints of red like it was briar than they rusticated it. It is in great shape for '77


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Here is my new addition....Wessex Bravo in a nice Smooth Brandy shaped bowl!!!! I picked it up as an estate pipe for $40 and it was listed to have rim darkening.....Can you see any cause I sure cant!!!!!














































Thanks for looking!!!!!!!!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Man Robert, where do you get all of these awesome Estate pipes at?! I would love to score a gorgeous pipe for a low price like that. It looks like it's in awesome condition, just needs a nice bowl of some tasty tobacco in her!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

donovanrichardson said:


> Man Robert, where do you get all of these awesome Estate pipes at?! I would love to score a gorgeous pipe for a low price like that. It looks like it's in awesome condition, just needs a nice bowl of some tasty tobacco in her!


I couldn't believe it either when I received it in the mail. Its in perfect condition cause it came all caked up!!!! Since I have scored a few AWESOME pipes CHEAP as of late I guess I could give away my secret even though it may not really be a secret.

Estate Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com

If you sign up for the newsletter it will come out on Mondays and Thursdays and they give you the heads up on ALL the new estate pipes available. I like how they rank the pipe and when you receive it in the mail its in a velvet sock in a nice box!!!! Hope that helps you out brother!!!!


----------



## donovanrichardson

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> I couldn't believe it either when I received it in the mail. Its in perfect condition cause it came all caked up!!!! Since I have scored a few AWESOME pipes CHEAP as of late I guess I could give away my secret even though it may not really be a secret.
> 
> Estate Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com
> 
> If you sign up for the newsletter it will come out on Mondays and Thursdays and they give you the heads up on ALL the new estate pipes available. I like how they rank the pipe and when you receive it in the mail its in a velvet sock in a nice box!!!! Hope that helps you out brother!!!!


Awesome, thanks Robert! I know most will be out of my price range of about $30 or so, but still, it's worth a try!


----------



## Commander Quan

They usually have a couple $35 dollar pipes when they update, just keep an eye out.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Commander Quan said:


> They usually have a couple $35 dollar pipes when they update, just keep an eye out.


Alright cool! I need to post a WTB thread here as well. See if anyone wants to part with a cheaper pipe.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

donovanrichardson said:


> Alright cool! I need to post a WTB thread here as well. See if anyone wants to part with a cheaper pipe.


Cant really get much cheaper brother unless its a COB!!!!!!!!


----------



## donovanrichardson

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Cant really get much cheaper brother unless its a COB!!!!!!!!


Haha yeah I know Robert, I shouldn't be so cheap! I might have to spring for something a bit nicer.


----------



## bent-1

Old English made estate pipes, such as GBD's & comoy's are fine pipes, including their seconds (cheaper brands they made) usuallu good smokers. Check out pipedia.com for info on these brands. Ones made 1980 are favs of mine.


----------



## indigosmoke

donovanrichardson said:


> Awesome, thanks Robert! I know most will be out of my price range of about $30 or so, but still, it's worth a try!


Check out Marty Pulver's Specials page. He routinely has some very good smokers for $35 and if you can spring for $100 at one time he will sell you four pipes, 2 valued at $45 and 2 valued at $35. No better way to get inexpensive estates in my book. Marty's one of the best in the business. It's a great place for a new smoker to buy pipes with zero risk (unlike eBay) because Marty tells it like it is in his descriptions. You can learn a lot about pipes just by reading his pipe descriptions on the various pages. Check back periodically as he adds pipes about once a week or so, sometimes more often. His specials sell fast so when you see one jump on it or someone might beat you to it.

specials


----------



## donovanrichardson

Cool, thanks for the link John! I see some good pipes on there that I think I can get into my budget quite easily! Great link!


----------



## bent-1

indigosmoke said:


> Check out Marty Pulver's Specials page. He routinely has some very good smokers for $35 and if you can spring for $100 at one time he will sell you four pipes, 2 valued at $45 and 2 valued at $35. No better way to get inexpensive estates in my book. Marty's one of the best in the business. It's a great place for a new smoker to buy pipes with zero risk (unlike eBay) because Marty tells it like it is in his descriptions. You can learn a lot about pipes just by reading his pipe descriptions on the various pages. Check back periodically as he adds pipes about once a week or so, sometimes more often. His specials sell fast so when you see one jump on it or someone might beat you to it.
> 
> specials


Amen to that! Marty is a super guy to deal with. Another is Briarblues.com or Grayfoxonline.com. Both are superb!


----------



## indigosmoke

donovanrichardson said:


> Cool, thanks for the link John! I see some good pipes on there that I think I can get into my budget quite easily! Great link!


No problem, Donovan. Marty's a great guy. He adds new pipes all the time. Just email him if you have any questions.


----------



## Rock31

Some wonderful looking pipes in here! Saving all the links for when the new slope starts  but thanks to two brothers I am set for a bit!


----------



## Firedawg

BUTZ-CHOQUIN Casino 1304 that I got this week, I had to do some cleaning on this thing it was nasty on inside and outside.

Before









After


----------



## donovanrichardson

Man Todd, I am jealous of the pipes you have been posting, they all look awesome! That one turned out really good, glad to hear a little elbow grease gets them in shape!


----------



## Mister Moo

After years of practically perfect flake smoking with a circa-1900 WDC bent billiard (photo - bottom) I asked Canadian pipemaker Todd Bannard (aka Sasquatch, maker of Briar, Sweat & Tears pipes) to examine the diminutive bent billiard and, maintaining the basic geometry, produce a sister pipe of his own interpretation. I knew Todd liked to make larger pipes but, given his reputation for making quality pipes with excellent smoking characteristics, I didn't feel like I was taking a chance. The result (top) was an Algerian briar dublin, similarly sized but conically bored and with a more open draw. These are pipes are bored 3/4" but, even at 6" long they're both smallish, weighing barely one ounce each.

About eight-10 smokes later I can say this pipe is exactly what I'd hoped for. The very open draw, a BS&T hallmark, is quite nice and the briar has nary a hot spot. It has seen only vaper and vabur flake from smoke #1 and performance is flawless.


----------



## donovanrichardson

That is a very cool duo of pipes Dan! He did great work replicating that pipe and they look awesome as a set!


----------



## Firedawg

Very nice work, I love the briar on that. I bet that is a cool smoke.
Thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## Jack Straw

Very nice Moo!


----------



## cp478




----------



## donovanrichardson

Holy smokers! That's one HUGE collection of pipes, my gosh that is awesome! What are your favorite pipes out of the bunch? That is so awesome though man!


----------



## cp478

Thats only about half of them!
Gonna start thinning the herd and offer some up on here.
Favorites:
Castello Sea Rock
Rattray Bog Oak
Peterson Meer from 1975 (my birth year)
Brebbia Lovat
1930's Kaywoodie
Those are the front runners right now anyways!


----------



## donovanrichardson

cp478 said:


> Thats only about half of them!
> Gonna start thinning the herd and offer some up on here.
> Favorites:
> Castello Sea Rock
> Rattray Bog Oak
> Peterson Meer from 1975 (my birth year)
> Brebbia Lovat
> 1930's Kaywoodie
> Those are the front runners right now anyways!


Very cool my man! I will be interested to see when you put some of them up for sale here! Hopefully I can get on that!


----------



## cp478

donovanrichardson said:


> Very cool my man! I will be interested to see when you put some of them up for sale here! Hopefully I can get on that!


I don't like to sale, I am thinking maybe trade for tobacco.


----------



## donovanrichardson

cp478 said:


> I don't like to sale, I am thinking maybe trade for tobacco.


Oh gotcha, probably not going to be able to help you out there lol. I don't have much to trade but good luck my friend!


----------



## bent-1

Here's a couple from the stable:

a Rad Davis










a 4-hole stinger Kaywoodie All Briar shape 11 billiard. The stem is made of a matching briar. This was shortly after a refurb:


----------



## SmokinSpider

Bent, That is really neat. I have never seen a briar stem before(thats not saying much, only been a pipper for a few months)


----------



## donovanrichardson

Wow Bent, beautiful billiard pipe, very jealous of that gorgeous smoker!


----------



## SmokinSpider

Woohoo! I can put up pics.


















Savinelli Duca Carlo









My Stanwell Vario, This was a great local B&M find, price was $40.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Beautiful pipes Jayme, I'm quite jealous of that Full bent beauty!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bent-1 said:


> Here's a couple from the stable:
> 
> a Rad Davis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a 4-hole stinger Kaywoodie All Briar shape 11 billiard. The stem is made of a matching briar. This was shortly after a refurb:





SmokinSpider said:


> Woohoo! I can put up pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Savinelli Duca Carlo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Stanwell Vario, This was a great local B&M find, price was $40.


Very nice gentleman thanks for sharing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Firedawg

I have been eyeing one of those Savinelli Duca Carlo's at my local b&m for a while now. Sooner or later I need to just pull the trigger on it. Nice pics gents!


----------



## SmokinSpider

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the kind words.

Firedawg you wont be dissapointed in the Duca Carlo. It is my first non-basket pipe and smokes great, I have recently found that sweetspot where filling, humidity, and tamping have come together to make this pipe great. 

One other thing, The Duca Carlo has had the original finish removed and I have been in the process of rubbing beeswax into the wood (that sounds weird:lol


----------



## bent-1

Here's a pipe Brad Pohlman Bulldog shape he calls The Colonel


----------



## Firedawg

So this month seems like the PAD is getting bad...Here is a few of this months









I think this is a Churchills Meerschaum. The are a small Tobacconist shop on St Andrews ST.









An unknown Gourd Calabash. Still needs some work but It gives me something to do.









Of course a Pete for St. Paddy's Day! I just love Peterson Pipes. So if anyone has one or 2 they want to get rid of Just pm me (wait till next month!! lol Im broke now)


----------



## User Name

She's a Beaut Clark.


----------



## El Gringo

Very nice threesome there!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Wow Todd those are incredible! That Gourd is such a cool pipe, I'd love one!


----------



## fishkilla

I have always thought about getting into smoking pipes. My grandpa used to smoke one and i loved the smell. I have never forgot what it smelled like. I recently picked up the cigar fetish and have enjoyed it and really like trying different things. After seeing this thread for the first time all I can say is wow. You guys have some kick ass pipes. Now makes me want to pick up another hobbie. lol. My wife would kill me if I came home with one. All of your pipes rock, very cool. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cpuless

Grab a cheap cob and check out the newbie sampler trade. You can be up and running for less than 20 bucks with a bunch of different baccys.


----------



## JHCsci

I anted to give props to Kurt Huhn and his pipes (not to mention his customer service). I recently got this pipe and it is THE BEST pipe I own. I've mostly smoked ribbon cut in it so far (I don't see this being a flake pipe) and it burns cool, dry, and keeps everything lit. I already have a reserve on another one of his pipes. I just can't say enough about his work.


----------



## Sam_Wheat

Here is my latest. It's a 1913 Peterson Pre-republic churchwarden. It's in excellent condition I cannot believe it is 98 years old, it's been around a bit! Please excuse the crappy photos, it does the pipe no justice!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Wow Paul! I'm not sure which is more beautiful, that pipe or your stack of Penzance haha! 

What a wonderful pipe though, she is indeed in fantastic shape for her age! You've almost got a century pipe on your hands, what an incredible piece indeed!


----------



## Firedawg

Paul that is just slick!!! I love pete's and that one is so cool, army churchwarden p-lip!


----------



## Cadillac

I know my newb is showing, but wow. Had no idea p-lip was that old.


----------



## Jessefive

Cadillac said:


> I know my newb is showing, but wow. Had no idea p-lip was that old.


This is the exact thing I first thought! What a nice pipe, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sam_Wheat

donovanrichardson said:


> Wow Paul! I'm not sure which is more beautiful, that pipe or your stack of Penzance haha!
> 
> What a wonderful pipe though, she is indeed in fantastic shape for her age! You've almost got a century pipe on your hands, what an incredible piece indeed!


LOL, as sson as I opened the package I decided I was going to make it a Penzance pipe!

It's an awesome pipe. It has seen a lot I'm sure!


----------



## indigosmoke

Hi Paul,

Glad to see you finally got her in your hands. A beautiful and unique Peterson! I was very, very tempted to pick her up from Mark myself, but I'm so happy the she ended up in the hands of a friend. Enjoy! 

BTW - The p-Lip was introduced in 1898, so believe it or not it was actually around for about 15 years before that beauty was produced. Charles Peterson came to Kapp brothers in 1875 with the design for the first System Pipe which he began to produce for them and the famous Kapp & Peterson company was born. The System Pipe was patented in 1894.


----------



## shannensmall

That is truley an awesome Peterson. Such history..just wow. I would almost be scared to smoke it, almost.


----------



## shotokun16




----------



## donovanrichardson

Wow Erwin, what a beautiful collection! I love the Savinellis and the awesome assortment of tobaccos! All of those pipes are absolutely gorgeous! Can I ask, why the coffee beans?


----------



## shotokun16

donovanrichardson said:


> Can I ask, why the coffee beans?


Lol-- I love the smell of sweet english tobaccos and aromatics, but i really despise when pipes start smelling "carcinogenic" or "charcolized" during or after their resting period. Also, im a big coffee enthusiast so i love the smell of coffee on anything. =)

The pipe on the far right was made by me. I know it looks horrible and i mest up the stain. oh well!

The bottom pipe is a peterson shape 6 i think with a silver band. It looks oxidized on the picture but it was the glare from the camera.


----------



## donovanrichardson

shotokun16 said:


> Lol-- I love the smell of sweet english tobaccos and aromatics, but i really despise when pipes start smelling "carcinogenic" or "charcolized" during or after their resting period. Also, im a big coffee enthusiast so i love the smell of coffee on anything. =)
> 
> The pipe on the far right was made by me. I know it looks horrible and i mest up the stain. oh well!
> 
> The bottom pipe is a peterson shape 6 i think with a silver band. It looks oxidized on the picture but it was the glare from the camera.


That pipe you made is great! I was looking at it trying to figure out what brand it could possibly be but I think it came out quite good, excellent job my friend!

All of those pipes are absolutely gorgeous though! One of these days I'll be able to get a nice pipe, great selection Erwin!


----------



## Thirston

The coffee beans are a great idea and that new Sav Caramella pipe is impressive. Nice new line. Enjoy.


----------



## d_day

Bought one of those carve your own meer kits a while back, and finally got around to carving it. The design is just roughed in so far. There will be some refinement and of course some smoothing and sanding. After that, it's ready to be waxed.


----------



## donovanrichardson

That's a crazy design on the Meer! Very cool! I'll be excited to see what she turns out like. I wish I had the steady hands and artistic ability to carve on something like that, very impressive!


----------



## d_day

donovanrichardson said:


> That's a crazy design on the Meer! Very cool! I'll be excited to see what she turns out like. I wish I had the steady hands and artistic ability to carve on something like that, very impressive!


 If I can do it, you can too! :tu


----------



## donovanrichardson

d_day said:


> If I can do it, you can too! :tu


Haha well thank sir, but I had better leave it up to the professionals! I'm looking forward to see how she turns out, it will be awesome!


----------



## Zfog

Very nice carving! That my good man is badass!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

d_day said:


> Bought one of those carve your own meer kits a while back, and finally got around to carving it. The design is just roughed in so far. There will be some refinement and of course some smoothing and sanding. After that, it's ready to be waxed.


_Very nice job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Twiggz

On an impulse I put in a bid on this thing and won. I've only seen one other before here on puff, but could not find the thread. I'm not sure if I should call it a torpedo or a cigar pipe. As expected I had trouble keeping it lit once the tobacco burnt past the metal guard. I'll have to experiment with packing it differently.


















I plan on giving it a try again this weekend even though my wife chuckled at me while I was testing it out.


----------



## FlimFlammery

d_day said:


> Bought one of those carve your own meer kits a while back, and finally got around to carving it. The design is just roughed in so far. There will be some refinement and of course some smoothing and sanding. After that, it's ready to be waxed.


Is that going to be a tiki pipe?


----------



## d_day

FlimFlammery said:


> Is that going to be a tiki pipe?


 Yup!


----------



## Sinan Altinok

d_day said:


> Bought one of those carve your own meer kits a while back, and finally got around to carving it. The design is just roughed in so far. There will be some refinement and of course some smoothing and sanding. After that, it's ready to be waxed.


Hey d_day, I think there is only some time left to start working for me!  Very good work!

Sinan


----------



## d_day

Sinan Altinok said:


> Hey d_day, I think there is only some time left to start working for me!  Very good work!
> 
> Sinan


 I am flattered Sinan. Thank you very much for the complement.


----------



## Blue Raccoon

here's a family picture.. Savs on the left, Boswells on the right, couple of Petes in the center and a Tinsky out front.


----------



## Pipester

Hey, I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this.

I bought two pipes off of Ebay a few years ago and refurbished them. I haven't had a chance to photograph them since I cleaned them up (they look much nicer), but I was wondering if anyone could help me identify them?

Thanks in advance.

This first one has a stamp on it that says "The Devonshire Pipe"









This one is stamped "Custom (JPS) Made" and the JPS is in an oval.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Wish I could help you Z but it's a cool looking pipe! Excellent job refurbishing and cleaning it up a bit!


----------



## Pipester

donovanrichardson said:


> Wish I could help you Z but it's a cool looking pipe! Excellent job refurbishing and cleaning it up a bit!


Thanks anyway. These photos are from the original auction. I soaked the stems in bleach to completely get rid of the oxidation and cleaned and polished up the wood.

I haven't been able to identify them though.


----------



## User Name

Blue Raccoon, Those Boswells look awesome. 

Nice family picture, wouldn't mind getting those in the mail for Christmas.


----------



## Pipester

Here are some photos of the restored pipes.

In taking the photos I came across a few more markings on the bent pipe. It says "The Devonshire Pipe" on one side, and "Made in England" and "12" on the other side.


----------



## Blue Raccoon

User Name said:


> Blue Raccoon, Those Boswells look awesome.
> 
> Nice family picture, wouldn't mind getting those in the mail for Christmas.


of the three Boswells, the little 'sitter' in the center is the best smoking and handling pipe of the bunch. the other two smoke OK but just seem 'odd' to handle kind of chunky but not heavy. Anyways they look good.


----------



## FlimFlammery

d_day said:


> Yup!


A tiki is an awesome idea for a pipe. And original. I like :tu


----------



## shotokun16




----------



## donovanrichardson

Wow Erwin, some more absolutely beautiful pipes! All of those are just incredible, wonderful collection you have there!


----------



## lbiislander

Erwin, beautiful selection and arrangement. Me likey the Lagavulin too!


----------



## Thirston

That Mario G. looks great. Nice grain on it.


----------



## dbreazeale

Nice job on the refurb, Pipester!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Thirston said:


> That Mario G. looks great. Nice grain on it.


Agreed, Mario has some nice pipes and does some amazing work.


----------



## owaindav

dbreazeale said:


> Nice job on the refurb, Pipester!


 +1 Great job!


----------



## Zulucollector

*Re: My 1st Estate Pipes (Pics)*



tzaddi said:


> Lately I have been visiting the local antique mall where a few of the vendors carry pipe related items including estate pipes.
> 
> Friday I was there to purchase a Comoy Ceramic Humidor (*see photos here*). One of the stalls has a glass case with a selection of estate pipes that I have reviewed and studied but passed on several times. As I made my way up to the register I noticed that the display of pipes had changed. My mind said, "Hey, those aren't the same pipes that where there the last time. I asked to have the case opened and proceeded to examine several with a magnifying glass. With my budding experience I was looking for names and trademarks I recognized from my "learnings" here at the CS pipe forum and related links. The one I settled on was a Comoy. Since it was 1 of a rack of 12 I asked the attendant to call the vendor and get an individual price. She called him and told me that he would be down in 10 minutes. When he arrived he had another small rack of pipes that he was keeping for himself, he didn't smoke but he just liked the looks of these. I picked up 2 more from these new arrivals and although I saw several more that I was attracted to I wanted to see what I could do with these first and get some feedback from you guys. One of the pipes was marked $35. The total for the following 3 pipes was $80 plus tax. I am in the process of cleaning them and learning about them.
> 
> *Here is the Comoy:
> *
> 
> -Richard


Richard, that is a very cool old Comoy shape I don't believe I've seen before. Not only that - it is a LONDON-made pipe! Fantastic!


----------



## Firedawg

My newest find and honestly one that I have been searching for. A Peterson Pre-Republic 999 "Chubby" Sterling. 

Before


After some cleaning


It needs a small fill on the bottom and I would like to remove the dark spots on the briar without messing up the Stampings which are lite already. The Made in Ireland stamp is really light. Any suggestions as to removing the stain? Their seems to be a thick coat of wax and that would need to be stripped first than I was thinking using alcohol. This way no sanding is done.


----------



## GeoffbCET

God I love this pipe!


----------



## SmoknTaz

Firedawg said:


> My newest find and honestly one that I have been searching for. A Peterson Pre-Republic 999 "Chubby" Sterling.
> 
> Before
> 
> After some cleaning
> 
> It needs a small fill on the bottom and I would like to remove the dark spots on the briar without messing up the Stampings which are lite already. The Made in Ireland stamp is really light. Any suggestions as to removing the stain? Their seems to be a thick coat of wax and that would need to be stripped first than I was thinking using alcohol. This way no sanding is done.


 That is a nice find Todd. Good job on the restoration. :tu


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Firedawg said:


> My newest find and honestly one that I have been searching for. A Peterson Pre-Republic 999 "Chubby" Sterling.
> 
> Before
> 
> After some cleaning
> 
> It needs a small fill on the bottom and I would like to remove the dark spots on the briar without messing up the Stampings which are lite already. The Made in Ireland stamp is really light. Any suggestions as to removing the stain? Their seems to be a thick coat of wax and that would need to be stripped first than I was thinking using alcohol. This way no sanding is done.


Some clear non suds Ammonia should do a great job
Beautiful pipe by the way!!!


----------



## Sblumberjack

My humble collection thus far. A pipe I recently got off of ebay claiming it is an antique german pipe. Don't know if it's antique but I thought it was different. Then my briar big boy, was my favorite for a long time. My Savinelli Churchwarden, which is my go to especially if I'm at the pub. Then my lattice CAO meerschaum. The tobacco is from a cigar shop here in Dallas. The name of it is mild amaretto and the other is moondance. I've always gotten the stuff in bulk from cigar shops because I always thought the stuff in the tins was the "cheap stuff". I have sinced been told otherwise and I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## nate560

My newest pipe a Jody Davis drunken poker is what he calls it.


----------



## petotoronto

What a nice pipe I love it!
Good buy! Enjoy.


----------



## petotoronto

My first Mario Grandi pipe.

View attachment 55341


----------



## Hannibal

Although I haven't smoked any of them in a long time here is my collection. I have quite a few more that were used pipes that were given to me that I just use for display.


















































































And here they are all back in the re-purposed cigar display cabinet.


----------



## DSturg369

Sweet looking pipes!


----------



## beefytee

my little collection. Someday I'll get around to taking nice pictures of them individually.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

hey, I recognize that cob! You must have received that from dajones! I have the same one!


----------



## beefytee

Contrabass Bry said:


> hey, I recognize that cob! You must have received that from dajones! I have the same one!


I did I did. We must have been on the same end of that cluster bomb that went out.


----------



## z0diac

Here's my one and only. Canadian made *Brigham* - Algonquin model (#265) briar. They have their own filter system which is a wooden 'straw' insert that actually does a great job of trapping moisture before it continues up to your mouth. My filters are usually very wet when I take my pipe apart to clean after.

Nothing fancy. Has some small chips on rim. Beauty marks.


----------



## strykersng

You guys have some really nice collections and individual pieces. I tried posting a pic of a few of my most recent purchases, but alas, I was told I had to have at least 30 posts before I could attach a pic. So here is post numero uno!


----------



## swingerofbirches

nate560 said:


> My newest pipe a Jody Davis drunken poker is what he calls it.


FANTASTIC!!! I'm loving that pipe!


----------



## Stonedog

My very humble collection:

My first pipe - an Italian seconds that I bought at the local B&M:


My next was an eBay estate Bertram. Paid less than I did for the basket and it's a fantastic smoker:


Next came a Lorenzetti, also from the local B&M. Not sure about this one, the stamping seems wrong and it won't pass a pipe cleaner all the way through but it smokes well enough. It's reserved for Latakia blends:


After that I picked up a Bjarne Viking on a business trip to Santa Barbara, CA. This is from the Houston Light line:


Finally, these two were owned by my wife's grandfather. He passed away last month. He was retired Navy and served in 7 battles in the south pacific in WWII and later went on to run three successful small businesses. A good man and it's hard to see him go.

This is a "Mason House" (English?) that I've cleaned up a little. Not sure how to bring the shine back to the briar:


And this is a Tinderbox Napoli (made by Armenelli in the 70's?). This one had MASSIVE cake and char. I very, very carefully reamed the bowl but was a little overzealous cleaning the rim. I used Barcardi 151 and didn't realize it was taking away the stain until it was too late. Now I need to find a stain that will be a good match and carefully re-apply:


I don't think I'll smoke the last two. Seems too personal, but I do want to have them looking nice and fresh again.


----------



## mike t

here are pics of my pipes. sorry but there are too many for close up shots. any questions just ask. how bout those jars!


----------



## BrewShooter

Nice looking collection Mike!


----------



## BrewShooter

Well, it's about time. Here's everything I've acquired so far, in only a few short months. Yep, PAD bit me hard. I still plan on getting a straight Ozark Hardwood pipe to use along with my bent Ozark as travel pipes. I'm going to go ahead and post the TAD purchases as well, even though this is supposed to be a pipe thread.


----------



## Zfog

Good stuff Jason. What brand is that poker?


----------



## BrewShooter

Zfog said:


> Good stuff Jason. What brand is that poker?


That's a Hackert. I just picked up a second one. It's in the bottom picture next to the Savenelli ball, neither one would lay on their side for the shot. It also seems to smoke really well. I think they are great pipes for the money. They aren't dirt cheap, but I suspect he could charge at least 50% more than what he is charging and still have no trouble selling them.


----------



## BrewShooter

At this point, I do need to slow down a little on my purchases. I told my wife I was going to hold off for a few months and then ended up buying that second Hackert. She just smiled and shook her head. Other than the aforementioned Ozark straight I want to put in my travel kit, I hope I'm set for a little while. Of course, I do have a possible tin order in mind...sigh...


----------



## Zfog

BrewShooter said:


> At this point, I do need to slow down a little on my purchases. I told my wife I was going to hold off for a few months and then ended up buying that second Hackert. She just smiled and shook her head. Other than the aforementioned Ozark straight I want to put in my travel kit, I hope I'm set for a little while. Of course, I do have a possible tin order in mind...sigh...


I hear ya there, my wife is a little more espressive about my PAD though. lol
As long as she doesn't start looking them up online and seeing how much they cost me. At least the custom made ones will be held in cost secracy forever!


----------



## KBibbs

How do those ozark hardwood pipes smoke? I've wondered before about buying one of those as a cheap work pipe.


----------



## BrewShooter

KBibbs said:


> How do those ozark hardwood pipes smoke? I've wondered before about buying one of those as a cheap work pipe.


I've only smoked that one once, probably going to try it again this evening. However, it seems to work just fine. I was worried about it getting too hot, but no problem. Like I mentioned, I'm picking up a straight one soon to put in my travel kit. I figure that gives me a couple of wood pipes to take with me and I can always throw in an extra cob if I need to.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BrewShooter said:


> Well, it's about time. Here's everything I've acquired so far, in only a few short months. Yep, PAD bit me hard. I still plan on getting a straight Ozark Hardwood pipe to use along with my bent Ozark as travel pipes. I'm going to go ahead and post the TAD purchases as well, even though this is supposed to be a pipe thread.


Very Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!hoto:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

BrewShooter said:


> Well, it's about time. Here's everything I've acquired so far, in only a few short months. Yep, PAD bit me hard. I still plan on getting a straight Ozark Hardwood pipe to use along with my bent Ozark as travel pipes. I'm going to go ahead and post the TAD purchases as well, even though this is supposed to be a pipe thread.


What is the pipe in the bottom second row in the first picture? I love the way it looks! Nice collection so far. It blows my few pipes and jars of tobacco out of the water with dynomite!


----------



## BrewShooter

Sherlockholms said:


> What is the pipe in the bottom second row in the first picture? I love the way it looks! Nice collection so far. It blows my few pipes and jars of tobacco out of the water with dynomite!


Just to make sure we're talking about the same pipe, do you mean the pipe in the very middle on the bottom row of the first picture, the one with the yellow stem between the MM Legend cob and the Hackert poker? 

If so, that is a Boswell pipe. I have that one and the red pipe on the top left of the next picture is also a Boswell, shotgun shell to be exact. Both smoke great, the shotgun shell is particularly nice. I have to be honest, I think I've been lucky as all of my pipes smoke well, some better than others.

Anyway, can't recommend the Boswell pipes enough. They release new ones every Thursday on their site. I dealt with Dan on both purchases and he is a good guy, the whole place seems like a class act. I can also recommend anything by Jake Hackert.  I have two of his pipes and they are both great smokes. Ah heck, ya know what, I guess I kind of like them all!!!

As far as the size of your collection, no worries, smoke what you like, like what you smoke!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

That would be the pipe Jason  Maybe sometime in the future I will be lucky enough to pick a Boswell up, and I will have a look at their sight just to tease my eyeballs! Thanks for the info!


----------



## BrewShooter

Sherlockholms said:


> That would be the pipe Jason  Maybe sometime in the future I will be lucky enough to pick a Boswell up, and I will have a look at their sight just to tease my eyeballs! Thanks for the info!


Good luck with the Boswell, they are nice pipes! :tu


----------



## italiansmoker

Very nice stash Jason!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

This whole thread is eye candy some really great looking pipes!


----------



## MarkC

Okay, I got a 'hand me down' digital camera, so I can finally post my pipes. Believe it or not, this is my first camera since my Minolta that sits in the closet muttering "film...please....give me film".

First, the Stanwells:










The Altinok Meers:










The Cavicchis:

The Savinellis:










The odds and ends:










The weird looking one on the lower right is my Dr. Grabow I started with; the finish started to bubble, so I sanded off what finish I could. It wasn't bought with 'pretty' in mind anyway!


----------



## MarkC

Hoo boy. I'll work on those photography skills...


----------



## SmokinSpider

MarkC said:


> Hoo boy. I'll work on those photography skills...


Id be more embarrassed over that couch, :tongue1:.

Awsome pipes bro, Love the stanwells.


----------



## jwreed81

Took this the other day and been working up to 30 posts so I can link pics. Nothin special yet, but I'm still kinda proud. Got me a shelf in the living room with all my paraphernalia, kinda like a shrine :hail: I have it all arranged like the rest of my antiques.










Below are my actual pipes, junkie ebay finds that they are (sorry the photo is dark). I got some better ones coming, but i'll post those in the Acquisitions thread. Not that anyone should care about these, but starting at the top left and going down I have a Willard, Marxman (which is my first pipe and gifted to me by a good friend), good ol' MM cob, my 7" Gouda clay pipe, a Wally Frank LTD Chadwick bent pipe, and the one with band is a no name Italian well pipe. The best part is I've spent less than $75 for everything in both pics! I've been learning with these while I acquire more on ebay :lol:


----------



## BrewShooter

jwreed81 said:


> Took this the other day and been working up to 30 posts so I can link pics. Nothin special yet, but I'm still kinda proud. Got me a shelf in the living room with all my paraphernalia, kinda like a shrine :hail: I have it all arranged like the rest of my antiques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below are my actual pipes, junkie ebay finds that they are (sorry the photo is dark). I got some better ones coming, but i'll post those in the Acquisitions thread. Not that anyone should care about these, but starting at the top left and going down I have a Willard, Marxman (which is my first pipe and gifted to me by a good friend), good ol' MM cob, my 7" Gouda clay pipe, a Wally Frank LTD Chadwick bent pipe, and the one with band is a no name Italian well pipe. The best part is I've spent less than $75 for everything in both pics! I've been learning with these while I acquire more on ebay :lol:


You're off to a great start!! :tu


----------



## Thirston

Nice Stanwell's Mark. I recently broke in this Stanwell Unique I got during the factory close fire sale. 60 bucks for one of their highest grades. An interesting all black dress pipe. Smokes well, stays cool. RIP Stanwell.


----------



## jwreed81

BrewShooter said:


> You're off to a great start!! :tu


Thanks a lot!


----------



## DSturg369

Some Sweet pipes on here! :tu


----------



## KBibbs

jwreed81 said:


>


Absolutely love that clay tavern pipe. Mind if I ask where you picked that up?


----------



## jwreed81

KBibbs said:


> Absolutely love that clay tavern pipe. Mind if I ask where you picked that up?


Thanks! I actually got that on ebay, and then found two sites that were lower within like 2 hours :mmph:

The cheaper site, especially with shipping, is Black Bear Haversack Trading Post. (right around $10 shipped I believe for the 7" Gouda)

The other site was the Pipe Shoppe.

The Pipe Shoppe has a 16" straight colonial tavern pipe for $18 (not including shipping) which are tempting... (with some decent "combo" prices too)










But I'm really interested in finding one of these for a decent price, seen them for ~$30 ebay sometimes:

Goede Waagen 15" curved Dutch tavern pipe


----------



## Sblumberjack

jwreed81 said:


> Thanks! I actually got that on ebay, and then found two sites that were lower within like 2 hours :mmph:
> 
> The cheaper site, especially with shipping, is Black Bear Haversack Trading Post. (right around $10 shipped I believe for the 7" Gouda)
> 
> The other site was the Pipe Shoppe.
> 
> The Pipe Shoppe has a 16" straight colonial tavern pipe for $18 (not including shipping) which are tempting... (with some decent "combo" prices too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the tavern pipes. I got one from an antique shop in Gettysburg, PA years ago. My buddy and I would head up there and frequent Buckley's Irish Pub. We went back a year later and they remembered us from our pipes.


----------



## Zfog

Those goudas are really cool. I have to get one some day. I was rehabbing an old building and I found a clay pipe that dates back to 1860. I still have it too, although I haven't smoked out of it.


----------



## jwreed81

Zfog said:


> Those goudas are really cool. I have to get one some day. I was rehabbing an old building and I found a clay pipe that dates back to 1860. I still have it too, although I haven't smoked out of it.


:biggrin: I thought this thread was supposed to have photos of your pipes oke:


----------



## User Name

Just got her in today. Crappy camera phone, eh.





Gonna test her out now!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Jimmy James! I haven't heard from you in ages but that pipe is beautiful! Another one of you Canadians you like so much?


----------



## User Name

donovanrichardson said:


> Jimmy James! I haven't heard from you in ages but that pipe is beautiful! Another one of you Canadians you like so much?


naw, just a billiard. But a Dunhill!

I've been off and on lately. Been hitting the trade forums, you know me.


----------



## donovanrichardson

User Name said:


> naw, just a billiard. But a Dunhill!
> 
> I've been off and on lately. Been hitting the trade forums, you know me.


Haha for sure brother! I've been busy with work too, more than when I was just in school lol. Definitely been trading quite a bit myself any buying a bit more now that I have a bit more disposable cash.


----------



## Zfog

jwreed81 said:


> :biggrin: I thought this thread was supposed to have photos of your pipes oke:


Did you just poke me with a stick? :nono: just kiddin

@ jimmy, that is one fine Dunnie!


----------



## Firedawg

Nice dunhill! Someday I will find the right one for me...someday.


----------



## Max_Power

A McCarter Handmade from our own CaptainEnormous


----------



## Zfog

Indeed a sexy beast!


----------



## gentimmy

another masterpiece:


----------



## Firedawg

Well one of my pipes came in today from a bad case of PAD. I have to admit I am very happy with this pipe and still cant believe the price I got it for.

Peterson Supreme Gold mounted 999 Straight Grain


----------



## ChronoB

NICE Pete, Firedawg. That must have set you back a pretty penny.


----------



## Firedawg

ChronoB said:


> NICE Pete, Firedawg. That must have set you back a pretty penny.


I feel so guilty for what I got it at on Ebay. It has Hallmarks from 1981(best I can tell) but was barely smoked and was in perfect condition. The seller was new(7 total sales) and didnt take good photos of it so others just didn't bid on it or were not aware of its true cost but I picked it up for 108.00 total. Being a Peterson fan this was basically my holy grail. Now I need a different hobby...


----------



## italiansmoker

Gorgeous 999, Todd.


----------



## Jack Straw

No posts in nearly a month? Let me spice it up. I think I took this picture 2 Christmases ago. Pictured are a Pete Kinsale, a Stanwell Antique, and of course the ubiquitous Country Gent.


----------



## BrewShooter

Jack Straw said:


> No posts in nearly a month? Let me spice it up. I think I took this picture 2 Christmases ago. Pictured are a Pete Kinsale, a Stanwell Antique, and of course the ubiquitous Country Gent.


Nice photo!!!!


----------



## DanR

There's some nice sticks in there too. I love the illusione stuff right now. Probably my favorite when I'm craving a stogie!


----------



## Nick S.

First a pair of Boswell pipes










Second a pair of Savinelli pipes


----------



## Nick S.

A pair of Stanwells. A Night and Day, and a Zebrano.


----------



## asmartbull

Given it yesterday
The B&M said they were made for them.
Tried it this AM.....What a great smoker


----------



## JD11

asmartbull said:


> Given it yesterday
> The B&M said they were made for them.
> Tried it this AM.....What a great smoker


where in NH is this B&M ? If it is in NH ? The only B&M I've been to with a decent amount of pipes is in Framingham , MA I'd love to find another to check out.


----------



## DanR

Nick S. said:


> A pair of Stanwells. A Night and Day, and a Zebrano.


Wow, I really like that zebrano. I might have to find one of those!


----------



## Nick S.

DanR said:


> Wow, I really like that zebrano. I might have to find one of those!


Thanks Dan, it is a great pipe, I love it... it is a pre Italy pipe, says "made in Denmark" not "Danish Design" like the new ones.


----------



## asmartbull

JD11 said:


> where in NH is this B&M ? If it is in NH ? The only B&M I've been to with a decent amount of pipes is in Framingham , MA I'd love to find another to check out.


Twin Smoke shop in Derry.
They have a terrible collection and know even less, but I got lucky with that one


----------



## Zogg

asmartbull said:


> Twin Smoke shop in Derry.
> They have a terrible collection and know even less, but I got lucky with that one


thats the perfect description of them! lol!


----------



## Max_Power

JD11 said:


> where in NH is this B&M ? If it is in NH ? The only B&M I've been to with a decent amount of pipes is in Framingham , MA I'd love to find another to check out.


Check out perettis in Boston if you want to see a nice pipe selection.


----------



## JD11

@ Bull & Zogg , I used to go to Two Guys in Seabrook but not for pipes just cigars. thanks

@ Max , I'd love to go to see their pipes and baccy , but somethin tells me its not a place for a guy on a budget like mine


----------



## BrewShooter

I've been wanting a Peterson Silver Spigot for quite a while now and love the deep emerald finish on some of their pipes. When I saw the two together in one of my favorite shapes, I just had to pick one up.


----------



## gentimmy

Jason, that's a stunning piece!


----------



## BrewShooter

Thanks! Hopefully it will turn out to be a decent smoker, as it's officially the most expensive pipe I now own. The drill appears to be spot on.


----------



## Xodar

That is a nice looking Pete Jason. I am beginning to develop a hole in my existence that only one of those green finished spigots can fill, they are growing on me.


----------



## Commander Quan

I've got the same 999. I have a love/hate relationship with it. I love looking at it, but the angle that it hangs out of my mouth makes prone to dumping ash on my shirt.


----------



## Nick S.

Hello all, I just got back from my trip to England, Italy, Greece, and Turkey, so I figured I would share my pipe purchases.<O</O
<O</O

While in London I met up with luapleahcim to complete a trade we had arranged, and he took me to a neat place where the father and son makers of Millville pipes sell them. This was the kind of thing I was looking for, as these pipes are made in London, and can only be bought there (they don't sell them on the internet). 

<O</O










While in Rome I stopped by the Becker & Musicò shop, which had the atmosphere of the Boswell pipe shop (for those of you that have been there) a very comfortable place with the pipe workshop in the back of the store, while I was there I met pipe carver Giorgio Musicò a very friendly gentleman. It is a very nice store, he sells no tobacco there because in Italy if you have a license to sell tobacco you have to sell all kinds of tobacco, and he doesn't want to sell cigarettes, he says it brings in too many people and the store gets crowded, he prefers it to be quiet and he likes to get to know his customers. He keeps a jar of tobacco on the coffee table with a nice English tobacco that he makes and he says it is just for him and his friends. The walls are lined with pipes and the pipes are simply gorgeous, and well made. After I picked out two pipes he filled one up for me with his own personal blend, handed me a pipe lighter (for me to keep), and we sat on his couch and smoked and chatted for a while.

<O











Finally in Turkey, I didn't plan on buying a pipe there, but while I was walking around I say a tobacco store with a cabinet of pipes, so I decided to check it out. The pipe is made in Istanbul, and the price was right at about $35, so I decided to pick one up.









<O</O


----------



## quo155

Welcome back to the states Nick...beautiful pipes there brother, enjoy!


----------



## jader

Nick, do you have an address for the shop in London? I will be there in October and would love to look them up.


----------



## Nick S.

quo155 said:


> Welcome back to the states Nick...beautiful pipes there brother, enjoy!


Thanks, it was nice to travel and go pipe hunting, but it is really nice to be home. I am really happy with the pipes I found, but now I need a pipe rack... hmmm... what a fun slope


----------



## Max_Power

I am so excited by the 2 new pipes I received today.

Both are McCarter custom hawkbills and I love them.




























I feel like my photos do not do them the justice they deserve, so I'lll probably repost them once I get some pics I'm happy with.


----------



## BrewShooter

They look pretty good to me!


----------



## Nick S.

Nice pipes Chris


----------



## mrsmitty

Chris those photo's are justice for me, absolutely stunning!


----------



## Wallbright

I really need to take an updated picture of my pipes but here is the last group shot I took. I have since then sold 3-4 I believe.


----------



## quo155

Nice pipes guys!

Let's see some more!


----------



## Mister Moo

Whenever someone buys a new pipe it leaves another piece of old briar hanging around for me, the recycler. This '60s era Kaywoodie caught my eye and I couldn't stop myself. Fine smoking pipe in most respects.


----------



## Sblumberjack

Found a new use for my trucks gun rack...


----------



## quo155

Sblumberjack said:


> Found a new use for my trucks gun rack...


Freaking awesome brother!!! Why not...if you don't what a gun up there...why not a great pipe!

Love it!!!


----------



## ShortFuse

Hi guys! Just getting into pipes and not entirely sure what I bought. Went to the store looking for an ashtray or case and they didn't have either. Instead I got a pipe and a few pouches of tobacco.


























Any idea what it is? It was $20 and seemed like a good deal... At least its unique looking. I think its a golf club on one side and a golf ball on the other.


----------



## owaindav

Can't find the logo right off the bat, Thom, but you may want to look here.

English index - Pipes : Logos & Markings


----------



## Troutman22

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/9cda0

Also placed this link in the photos of your baccy thread.


----------



## RedZeppelin

Here's a gorgeous Peterson churchwarden I just bought from *indigosmoke*.

I told myself I wasn't going to start pipe-smoking again, but he had to go and advertise that baby for sale. I've always wanted a churchwarden. I'm dying to try it out.


----------



## Thirston

Gota say that's a cool looking warden! 
One of the best one's I've seen.


----------



## Commander Quan

In July I was on my way to Jersey and stopped at JM Boswell's and picked up a couple of pipes, I just got around to taking pictures.



















I asked JM if i he could make a churchwarden stem for the swirl pipe and send it to me. He told me if I could wait Dan would do it on the spot.


----------



## Nick S.

Nice pipes, I love the first one. They have a great shop and are always willing to accommodate their customers. Not to mention that there pipes have a unique look, you can always recognize them without looking at the brand.


----------



## BrewShooter

Nice, service while you wait!


----------



## Commander Quan

and free pipefulls of tobacco.


----------



## Nick S.

Commander Quan said:


> and free pipefulls of tobacco.


Yes, I love that about their shop... They actually want you to smoke while you are there, and they let you smoke any of their bulk tobaccos for free. Nice lounge upstairs with more free tobacco and drinks...


----------



## Mister Moo

WDC bent billiard with army mount and sterling ferrule.


----------



## Mister Moo

Kaywoodie don "Setter", mid 1960's. I have grown to love how this pipe smokes.


----------



## Troutman22

WOW Moo that pipe is A w E So M e ! ! !


----------



## Mister Moo

Pre-restoration H&B Birdie cob, 1940, approx.


----------



## Nick S.

Mister Moo said:


> Kaywoodie don "Setter", mid 1960's. I have grown to love how this pipe smokes.


You must love it, I think you have posted that picture 3 or 4 times... :lol: it is nice though...


----------



## The Mad Professor

Commander Quan said:


> In July I was on my way to Jersey and stopped at JM Boswell's and picked up a couple of pipes, I just got around to taking pictures.


Nice pipes! I want a Grizzly bad! :lol:

Awesome pics too Mr. Moo! This is too much eye candy though, I better buy a MM to quell the PAD!


----------



## Nick S.

The Mad Professor said:


> I want a Grizzly bad! :lol:


I think the grizzly pipes are tooooooo big... When yould you ever find time to smoke it?


----------



## Mister Moo

Nick S. said:


> You must love it, I think you have posted that picture 3 or 4 times... :lol: it is nice though...


My bad. I posted it so often in the cigar forums that they finally sent me back here again. I'll move it along to the coffee forum next week.


----------



## Nick S.

Mister Moo said:


> My bad. I posted it so often in the cigar forums that they finally sent me back here again. I'll move it along to the coffee forum next week.


:lol: It's all good, I was just making an observation, never in a million years was I trying to get rid of you.


----------



## Mister Moo

Nick S. said:


> :lol: It's all good, I was just making an observation, never in a million years was I trying to get rid of you.


No worries - I'll be back soon enough. Those coffee guys won't have much patience with me and my pipe pix. 

wth... I know. I'm out of control. Every time I smoke that Kaywoodie, though, it compels me to post another photo or anecdote. Like this: I just found out there are pipe shapes called duke and don. Never heard these descriptions before.

alt.smokers.pipes :: Duke/Don


----------



## pitt100

It took me several days to pour over these pages. You guys and gals have some beautiful pipes. I'm just starting out on my pipe journey and wanted to get a good overview of what's out there. I only have a MM corn cob right now but with the holidays coming I have put out requests for some new pipes and tobacco. Here's to your pipe collections and my journey. :hat:

Pitt


----------



## PiperPilot

My small collection. It's a work in progress. 







L-R from top:
Peterson Irish Whiskey #87
GBD London Made Prodigy Corduroy 1526 
JM Boswell Classic 
MM Gentleman bent (will be putting a Forever bent ocean blue stem on it)
Peterson Donegal Rocky #01 (the flash really brought out the oxidation on that stem. Yuck)
Ehrilch Special Grain Bulldog
Ehrlich Select Canadian (stem broke off at the end during restoration :bawling


----------



## stanwell30

Nely said:


> Just an ignorant question from someone who knows nothing about pipes: Why do you need so many pipes? Or is it just because they are cool and beautiful and you want to have different pretty pipes?
> I'll be watching these forum closely, I have been thinking of something to do with my cuban cigar scraps.


a) Because clean, dry pipes taste better. I usually clean a smoked pipe the next day, at earliest; that seems best to get all the moisture out completely. And my preference, given a commonly-smoked pipe, is to give it a week after that to fully dry out.

b) For me, different bowl sizes for different situations. Extended driving? A larger bowl, but one that is still a comfortable carry. Quick drive to work? One of my small bowls. While busy...housekeeping, or cooking, or the like? Hands are likely either busy or dirty, so extended carry is important.

c) Some pipes favor some particular tobacco styles.

d) Pipe size/shape tastes change. I rarely smoke several of my particularly large pipes any more; they're inherently harder to carry and more awkward. And, of course, they can last for such a long time that having a decent window for one, is less frequent.

e) Upgrading.  Starting a few years ago, hunting for the good older pieces...Comoy (Sandblast, Tradition, a Royal, couple Old Bruyeres), Sasieni Two and Four Dots, GBD Virgin, recently several BBBs...plus, for knockabout pipes, a few Comoy and Sasieni seconds. Primarily on eBay, because one can sneak out some *very* nice bargains from time to time.

f) Just.....well......because.  We all know briar and meer for 'serious' pipes, but there are other candidates.... I now have...lesse...bilinga, guanacaste, coffee burl, box elder, olive, lemon, and cherry pipes. And a couple Spanu sughero pipes, which overlay the bowl surface with cork oak bark. The visual and tactile aspects are incredible.


----------



## Hermit

In a moment of weakness, I just added another Ruthenberg.
























I'ma sucker for a great blast.


----------



## Troutman22

OMG Hermit!!! S U P E R B


----------



## freestoke

Craggy, WW! What a great looking pipe! :tu


----------



## Staxed

well, as a new member over in this section, guess I'll post my huge pipe collection..all 2 of them. Got one more in the mail at the moment, just some cheap stuff to get me started.

The first one is the one I've been using for a few months now, I've been smoking maybe a few bowls a month...when I'm not in the mood for gars. Since I'm doing pipes more and more now, figured it would be good to start adding to the collection. The last two pictures are one I just picked up today, not sure what brand it is, it just says "Italy" on it, only $35, but it's a start.


----------



## rogypipe

This meerschaum pipe is from by Storient meerschaum pipes signed and carved by master carver cevher.

and the briar horn pipe is custom made for me in germany by a carver Dirk Heinemann


----------



## DanR

rogypipe said:


> View attachment 38514
> 
> 
> This meerschaum pipe is from by Storient meerschaum pipes signed and carved by master carver cevher.
> 
> and the briar horn pipe is custom made for me in germany by a carver Dirk Heinemann
> 
> View attachment 38515


That Meer is huge. I love it!


----------



## rogypipe

DanR said:


> That Meer is huge. I love it!


yeah I also love this pipe ..the carving is awesome but what I really love about this pipe is that it is a great smoker..greatest smoker among all my meers and briars

glad that you liked it too


----------



## 36Bones

My baby collection.


----------



## Pandyboy

Got me a pipe rack the other week, loaded up and ready to go.


----------



## gahdzila

Looking good, particularly with the scotch in the back :thumb:


----------



## DSturg369

My collection... In slideshow format... Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## freestoke

Super little show, Dale! :tu So what's the "carve your own" all about? Attractive little pipe!


----------



## DSturg369

freestoke said:


> So what's the "carve your own" all about?


Here... Carve Your Own Pipes


----------



## Fuzzy

These are my favorite mostly estate pipes. I use them mostly for nubbing cigars now, but they are well used for the last couple of decades.


----------



## NovaBiscuit

My Little Collection










Only the mini briar has actually been smoked. The larger bent briar is a new basket pipe I picked up for cheap. The others are just for show


----------



## rogypipe

you guys have nice collections... I have about 63 briars and 28 meers by this week.
I personally spend too much on pipes and tobacco.. I really need to have a cut back on the money I spend for pipe & tobacco.
Now I have a new idea.I will sell my old pipes that I have not been using and will get one brandnew pipe for each 10 estate pipe I sell.
I would advice you do the same.. otherwise with a standard budget this habit is a deadly one !!


----------



## TheSoldier

Hope I'm not frowned upon for bumping an old thread, but I thought it would be frowned upon more if I opened a new thread for one that exists.

These are my two pipes, A block Meerschaum and a gourd Calabash, both estate pipes from the 1800's and smoke wonderfully! They just don't carve them like they used to. I prefer the Meer, though the Cala is wonderful as well!


----------



## UBC03

Thsee are some of my pipes. Just got into it about a month ago, have a couple more I need to clean up. They're estate pipes, except the Comoy on the bottom. Paid about 40$ for the Comoy on sale, paid about 45$ for the other 7 . That includes shipping. They were in pretty rough shape, but they cleaned up well.


----------



## RDPipes

I not only make pipes but, I collect pipes so I have quit a few and my racks constant change. The photos I'm showing you were taken about a year ago so most of the racks now are full and some pipes have left with others replacing them giving me about 396 pipes now.....I think, maybe more?
Anyway here are just a of few of them.


----------



## socalocmatt

RDPipes said:


> I not only make pipes but, I collect pipes so I have quit a few and my racks constant change. The photos I'm showing you were taken about a year ago so most of the racks now are full and some pipes have left with others replacing them giving me about 396 pipes now.....I think, maybe more?
> Anyway here are just a of few of them.


Oh, wow. Now this is impressive!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Damn that's a mighty impressive rack you're sportin.You made me feel better about going overboard this last month. Thanks


----------



## RDPipes

Thanks guys! :wink2:


----------



## halfy

Hi fellas, my very first post here would start with some pipes in my rotation.:smile2:


----------



## RDPipes

Some REAL Nice ones to say the least sir!
Makes mine look like worn out Dr Grabow's


----------



## Pandyboy

And I thought I had a problem. Nothing compared to some of you guys. 








This is just my drawer of pipes to be restored.


----------



## RDPipes

Pandyboy said:


> And I thought I had a problem. Nothing compared to some of you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just my drawer of pipes to be restored.


Yeah but, it looks like ya might have some real nice ones in there after there restored.:wink2:


----------



## Pandyboy

RDPipes said:


> Yeah but, it looks like ya might have some nice ones in there after there restored.:wink2:


Cheers buddy. It just takes me so freaking long to restore them. 








This is my 1942 Dunhill shell briar. My rarest pipe as a war Dunhill is pretty hard to come by. Made even more so that the stamps dating 1942 came very late in the year. It's still in good condition for a 74 year old pipe!


----------



## RDPipes




----------



## NormH3

Nothing spectacular.


----------



## NormH3

Decided to add an inexpensive (< $45) Meerschaum to my small but growing collection. This was purchased new. Have yet to give it a go.


----------



## UBC03

NormH3 said:


> Decided to add an inexpensive (< $45) Meerschaum to my small but growing collection. This was purchased new. Have yet to give it a go.


Nice. .I don't think I have the manual dexterity to own a meer. .I can definitely see me dropping it at some point.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Nothing quite so sickening as the sound of a meer bouncing off the pavement...


----------



## UBC03

I dropped my bent bulldog today. .you know, when you realize you're dropping it, try to catch it and end up swatting it 6 feet away. .ya, people like me shouldn't be allowed to have a meer.


----------



## FieldGrade




----------



## FieldGrade

Kaywoodie



Peterson



Savinelli


----------

